# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  سعوديات في بريطانيا

## جنون الذكريات

اعزائي الزوار و الاعضاء 
مرحبا بكم جميعا
اليوم قرأت رواية اعجبتني 
وحبيت انكم تشاركوني قراءة هذه الرواية الرائعه .....

[IMG]http://img520.
/img520/2458/544c5129ceuv1.gif[/IMG]


ولذلك سانقلها لكم هنا لتشاركوني قرائتها هنا في منتدانا العزيز مكسات 


اتمنى لكم وقت ممتع مع احداث الرواية

----------


## جنون الذكريات

سعوديات في بريطانيا ...رواية رومنسيه 
سعوديات في بريطانيا 
(( روايه رومنسيه )) 
للكاتبه : متكحله بدم خاينها 






بالبدايه : هم خمس بنات سعوديات ساكنين ببريطانيا بالتحديد ولاية مانشستر ...
وكلهم ابطال هذي القصه ...
ماجمع بينهم الدم ولاصلة القرابه...
لكن جمع بينهم شي ثاني ....

جمعت بينهم الصداقه البريئه والعفويه ..

.جمعت بينهم اللحضات الحلوه والظروف القاسيه .....

جمع بينهم القهر والظلم ...

والضحك والمزح ...

ودموع الخوف ودموع الامان ...




نبداء بتعريف بالبنات 


الجوري: 21 سنه ... دلعها " جور " 
لوجين: 21 سنه ... دلعها "لجو "
البندري : 21 سنه ... دلعها "بنو " 
نواره : 21 سنه ..... دلعها "نونو "
ذوق : 21 سنه ... دلعها "ذوذو "

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الاول

فتحت لوجين باب الغرفه : بنااااااااااااااااااااااااات ..بنننننننننننننننننننات ياحلوين 
لوجين شخصيه متقلبه ...( مزاجيه / تمشي على مزاجها )
الجوري وهي تغطي نفسها : اطلعي بره واطفي النور
الجوري هاديه جدا وناعمه وحساسه 
لوجين : يللللللللللله بنتاخر على الجامعه 
فزت نواره من السرير : ايوه الجامعه ...يله الجوري صحصي اليوم بيغيرون الكلاس ( المدرج ) ...على سنه رابعه بيغرونه 
( نواره هبله جدا وعن الف رجال ...قريبه من شخصية لوجين بهبالها )
لوجين: ههههههههه مايقومك الا المزاين ( تقصد الشباب )
نواره : اكيد وفي غيرهم ذابحني 
لوجين : الحلا مو مقياس كم مره افهمك 
نواره: يوه يالوجين تقهريني اذا تفلسفتي ...
لوجين: مو بس تفلسفي يقهرك ..حتى جمالي 
ودارة على جسمها الرشيق 
نواره ترمي عليها المخده.. بس ماصابتها : تكفين انتبهي لاتطيحين 
لوجين : ههههههههه الغرور مشكله 
الجوري بتافف بسريرها : آففففففف انت معها اهذروا برى 
نواره وهي بتطلع من الغرفه متجهه للحمام : لوجين واللي يعافيك غطاي اكويه ماعندي وقت 
لوجين : مب فاضيه لك بروح اصحي ذوق 
نواره تبوس لوجين على خدها : واللي يعافيك 
الريم: اوكيه بس خليني انكد على الجوري قبل 
وقفزت على سرير الجوري 
طلعت نواره وهي تضحك على لوجين ( الله يعين الجوري دام لوجينا استلمتها ) شافت البندري متمدده على الكنبه وبايدها الريموت ...وكانت عيونها حمراء واضح انها مانامت سهرانه على التلفزيون 
نواره : البندري..البندري 
البندري مندمجه على الاخر مع الفلم ..ماسمعتها 
نواره طفت التلفزيون 
البندري عصبت:... ليه طفيتيه ؟؟
البندري رومنسيه ...بزييييياده ... وحالمه 
نواره : صليتي 
البندري:ههههههههههههه تكفين..اكيد صليت من زمان ..وانتي حضرتك بدل ماتتفلسفين روحي تروشي وصلي ..
نواره وهي تحك شعرها : واكيد الحلوه لوجين مانامت معك 
البندري: اسكتي ..آف لوعت كبدي ..طول الوقت افلام اكشن..وانا ادور رومنسي 
نواره بحماس: اكشن والله انها خاينه 
سمعوا صوت صراخ الجوري : يالخايسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه انقلعي بقوم 
طلعت لوجين وهي تضحك :ههههههههههه 
البندري:هههههه اتوقع انها كرهت حياتها 
لوجين : هههههههه بطيت كبدها
نواره :ههههه احسن عندك اياها ..ماخلتني انام امس من القرقه الزايده 
لوجين : وانتي..؟؟؟ ( تكلم نواره ) بدل ماتهذرين مع البندري كان كويتي غطاك 
اركضت نواره للحمام قبل لاتغير لوجين رايها وماتكوي الغطى 
البندري: ايوه تذكرت.... اكوي معاك بلوزتي 
لوجين: احلفي انتي معها ليكون انا شغالتكم 
البندري: لا خدامتنا 
لوجين : تهي تهي بايخه ...يله عن اذنك بروح لذوق. .. .... ههههههه اذا ماخليتها ترميني بالجزم 
البندري: حرام عليك 
فتحت ذوق الباب : يالله ...صباح خير وش هالزعاج 
ذوق وحده بارده واعصابها بالثلاجه وفيها صبر وحلم عكس اللي بعمرها 
لوجين : خساره 
البندري: تستاهلين 
ذوق : وش اللي خساره 
لوجين : سلامتك ..( تبتسم ) صباح النور على احلى بنات ..بنات بومتعب 
ذوق: اسكتي لاتذكريني بالسعوديه واهلها ...يالله مشتاقه لهلي 
لوجين : ماصار لك نص سنه واشتقتي لهم اجل على اخر هذي السنه وش بتسوين 
البندري: اتوقع تروح لهم مشي 
لوجين : مشي من بريطانيا لرياض.. ولا هرقل 
ذوق بشوق لهلها : و حافيه بعد 
لوجين : ههههههههههه اقول تجهزوا لانتاخر على المحاضره 
ذوق : وين الجوري؟؟
لوجين تقلد برود ذوق: الجوري بغرفتها 
اسفهتها ذوق ودخلت على الجوري اللي كانت تختار ملابس للجامعه
ذوق: صباح الخير 
الجوري بابتسامه : صباح النور 
ذوق: محتاره بين الوردي والاخضر صح 
الجوري: هههههه كانك تقرين افكاري ..وش اللبس 
ذوق: البسي الوردي لاني بلبس اخضر 
الجوري: يالانانيه 
ذوق:هههههههههه لاوالله موكذا اليوم احس اني مشتاقه لسعوديه موت ...مشتاقه لفهود ولد اختي ولامي ولابوي ولاختي لحر السعوديه 
الجوري: اموت على الوطنيه 
ذوق: والله من جدي اتكلم ...خلاص على اخر سنه ماني قادره استحمل 
الجوري: انا عن نفسي مب مشتاقه لاحد لاني ماذكر السعوديه الا قبل خمس سنوات قبل لارجع لامي 
دخلت نواره بالروب : اوه عندنا ضيوف مالهم داعي 
ذوق: نعيمن ..وعليكم السلام ..صباح النور
فهمت نواره تنحيزاتها : السلام عليكم ؟؟ صباح الخير 
الجوري: نواره شرايك البس الوردي والا الاخضر 
نواره: ولا واحد ... 
الجوري: ليه 
نواره بغرور : لان مهما حاولتي ماتقدرين توصلين بجمالي 
الجوري : مالت عليك 
ذوق ونواره:هههههههههههه 
الجوري كانت عيونها زرقاء غامقه وشعرها اسود لان ابوها سعودي وامها بريطانيه ..لكن طول عمرها ساكنه بالسعوديه الا قبل خمس سنوات جئت لبريطانيا عند امها اللي ماقدرت تتعرف عليها ......
نواره : تفضلي بره ياذوق ببدل وانتي يالجوري لفي وجهك 
ذوق: والله ( حطت رجل على رجل ) طلعه ماني طالعه تبغين روحي لغرفتي انا والبندري او لغرفة لوجين 
لوجين اكثر البنات غنى واكثرهم جمال ... ساكنه بغرفه لوحدها لانها فوضويه ومحد يستحمل وصخها الزايد 
نواره اعطتهم ظهرها : اوكيه ....لاحد يلف 
اللبست والبنات معطينها ظهرهم ويسولفون 
*******************************
تجهزت لوجين وحطت عدسات سماويه 
لوجين عندها مستودع ملابس ملابسها اكثر ملابس من البنات ..
طلعت لصاله كانوا البنات جالسين ينتظرونها هي ووذوق 
الجوري:بندوره الله يهداك ليه مانمتي 
البندري: هههههه من لوجين 
البندري والحوري صديقات مرررررررررررره الروح بالروح حتى ان اسم الجوري انربط بالبندري والعكس صحيح 
الجوري: مو زين علشانك تتغبين 
نواره لاتخافين عليها اسد
دخلت لوجين 
الجوري:يله قوموا بنتاخر ومقلقتنا وبالاخير انتي اللي تتاخرين 
البندري: ماتعرفينها اهم شي الاناقه 
قربت لوجين من الجوري وفتحت عيونها لاخر حد ..:شرايك ابغى تصير عيوني مثلك 
الجوري:هههههههههه وش حاطه ..عدسات 
نواره : والله لفي اشوفها عليك
لفت لوجين وهي ترمش بعيونها 
البنات:هههههههههههههههه
الجوري: يالغبيه انتي جمالك حلو ..ليه تخربينه بالعدسات 
البندري: الناس تدور جمالك ودقت ملامحك وانتي ....الخ 
بعد كم كلمه تسم البدن من البنات ..وتهزياء فيها ..فصخت العدسات وهي مقهوره ..ومشوا للجامعه 
كانوا خمس بنات اشكالهم مميزه بالشارع 
الجوري ولوجين مايلبسون غطاء على راسهم ..لكن نواره وذوق والبندري ..يغطون شعرهم ويلبسوا طويل ومحتشم 
لوجين: جييييييييعانه 
الجوري من ورائها : مافي وقت يادوبه نلحق على المحاضره 
البندري: صح و مغيرين الكلاس على ماندوره 
لوجين : والله ملعون ابو الدراسه اهم شي بطني ...انتم اسبقوني وانا جايه 
الجوري: اوكيه لاتتاخري..حنا بنسبقك للمحطه 
ذوق: لجونه انتظري جايه معك 
نواره : باااااااااااااااااااي 
****************************
*******

----------


## جنون الذكريات

راحوا البنات لاقرب كوفي شوب 
{ ملاحضه :
الكلام مفروض يكون بالانجليزي لكن بما ان القصه كلها ببريطانيا 
بترجمه على طول للغه العربيه الفصحه **

لوجين : وش تبغي ؟؟
ذوق: كروسان وكابتشينو 
لوجين:انتظريني هنا ... 
ذوق بطفش: اوكيه 

فيصل كان ماشي مع خويه بشار 
فيصل: شكلها بتمطر 
بشار: الظاهر ....( بعد تفكير ) هذا الحي كله عرب كانك ببلاد عربيه 
فيصل : وانت صادق 
بشار وهويناظر انتبه بذوق : فيصل شوف 
ياشر عى ذوق ..لف فيصل عليها .مستغرب؟؟؟؟؟
بشار: ماعرفتها 
فيصل: لا 
بشار: معقوله ماعرفتها ؟؟
فيصل: لا اول مره اشوفها 
بشار: والله ان مخك مقفل انت كيف تدرس علوم سياسيه ومخك كذا 
فيصل: وانا على كيفي اخترت علوم سياسيه الله يخلي البعثات 
بشار: المهم ماعرفتها من جدك 
فيصل بنفاذ صبر :لا ومايهمني اعرفها 
بشار: هذي ذوق بنت عبدالعزيز الباقي
فيصل فتح عيونه لاخر حد : عبدالعزيز الباقي
بشار : ايه "عبدالعزيز الباقي " اللي ضيع ابوك وخسركم فلوسكم 
فيصل حس بكرهه لعبدالعزيز يتجدد.. وشكثر يكره هذا الرجال حط ابوه بالسجن وسرق فلوسهم وهم يتامى ..
بشار : فيصل وين سرحت ...؟؟
فيصل بعالم ثاني الكره اللي بداخله معمي عينه ..يفكر باي شي ..وهو يناظرها يتذكر نظرات ابوها وهو يطرده من معرض السيارات ....(( والله وجئت لك الفرصه لحد عندك يافيصل ...))
ياشر بشار باصابعه قدام عين فيصل 
بشار: يامعود وين رحت 
فيصل وهو يمشي لعند ذوق: تعال معي 
بشار : وين رايح ؟؟
فيصل: تعال وانت ساكت 
بشار يمسك ايده : يالمينون وش ناوي عليه 
ذوق واقفه تنتظر لوجين .....فجاءه شافت اثنين موقفين عندها يناظرونها اشكالهم واضحه عربيه 
فيصل: السلام عليكم 
ذوق تناظر ورائها ويمين يسار : انا 
فيصل: ايه اختي ..
ذوق تعدل الغطاء اللي على راسها لان في خصل متمرده طارت مع الهواء : خير ..؟؟
فيصل : مشبه عليك .. مو انتي ذوق عبدالعزيز الباقي 
ذوق زاد استغرابها : ايوه اسفه اخوي ماعرفتك 
فيصل: معك فيصل محمد التركي 
ذوق تبتسم بخجل: سوري ماني قادره اتذكر 
فيصل: بس انا اذكرك ..انا كنت ولد جيرانكم بالرياض
ذوق : ولد جيراننا ؟؟؟
فيصل : ايوه انا اذكرك ماتغيرتي كثير ..اكيد انك ماتذكريني لانك ماتشوفيني كثير بس انا اشوفك دائم ... ومانسيتك 
بشار يطالع صديقه فيصل عنده قدره عجيبه على الكذب 
وفيصل مكمل: ماني مصدق اني شفتك واخيرا بعد هذا السنين شفتك انتي كنتي بالنسبه لي ..( وسكت )
ذوق:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مستغربه : بس انا هنا من ثلاث سنوات مامره شفتك ....وماذكر ان من جيراننا بالسعوديه محمد التركي 
فيصل كمل : ولا انا ماشفتك ولامره ببريطانيا الا اليوم... ولي الشرف اني شفتك
ذوق: حياك الله ...( ابتسمت بخجل) مع اني ماعرفتك
فيصل: اوه نسيت اعرفك ..هذا بشار خويي من الكويت 
ذوق: هلا 
بشار : هلا فيج 
شافت لوجين من القزاز وهي تختار الاكل ..ذوق واقفه مع اثنين .. استغربت وجد الخجوله اللي ماتحب تطلع لوحدها ولازم تاخذ معها احد ...وماتختلط كثير بالشباب الا عند الضروره وبشكل رسمي وهاللحين واقفه مع اثنين واضح انهم خليجين ...خافت على ذوق لانها ماتعرف تتصرف مع احد يتحرش 
طلعت بسرعه وهي شايله كيس فيها 2 كروسان وكابتشينو 2 
لوجين بسرعه: ذوق مين هذولا ؟؟؟؟ 
ذوق ابتسمت لان واضح من عيون لوجين خوفها عليها : معرفه قديمه ..فيصل و
قاطعها فيصل: اخليك هاللحين شكللك مشغوله 
وطلع كرت مده لها : واذا حتجتي اي شي انا بالخدمه ..اعتبريني مثل اخوك بهذا الغربه ... ( لمعت عينه ) ابوك غالي على قلبي
خذت الكرت وهي متخربطه مو فاهمه شي : تسلم 
تركهم ومشى ..ولحقه بشار بعد مابتسم لهم 
بشار: انت شسويت ؟؟
فيصل: سلمت 
بشار: ياكذاب .... والله انا صدقتك 
فيصل:هههههههههه 
بشار: وش ناوي عليه 
فيصل: اذا مارجعت فلوسنا منه واذا ماحرقت قلبه على بنته ماكون انا فيصل ولد التركي 
بشار : شقصدك ؟؟
فيصل: بتعرف بعدين 
بشار: لافصلول حرام عليك هي مالها ذنب 
فيصل عصب: والله مالها ذنب ..ذنبها ان عبدالعزيز ابوها 
بشار: ولمياء 
فيصل: لمياء ؟؟ وش دخلها 
بشار: كيف بتخونها ز
فيصل: ومن قالك اني بخونها ..اللي بسويه بوهم بنت عبدالعزيز بحبي لها وبعدين هههههههههههه 
بشار: لاتلعب بالنار ...النار تحرق رجل واطيها
فيصل بجديه وحرقة قلب واضحه من صوته المرتجف : والله ثم والله وهذا انا حلفت باللي ماعندي اغلى منه لاحرق قلبه على بنته ..ولااخذ قرش قرش سرقه مننا ...لاسجنه وهو حر 
**************************
لوجين : من هذا وش يبغى ...؟؟
ذوق : هذا .......... ( سكتت كانها تتذكر ) اسمه فيصل محمد التركي ويقول انه ولد جيراننا بالرياض
لوجين: وانتي تذكرتيه 
ذوق: لا مامر علي هذا الاسم من قبل بس ذاكرني عدل حتى عارف اسمي 
لوجين ارفعت كتوفها : ماتدرين يمكن نحتاج له خلي الكرت معك 
ذوق: تصوري قالي اخيرا شفتك بعد كل هذي السنين ..انتي كنتي بالنسبه لي ..كان بيقول شي وسكت ..ليكون كان يحبني 
ذوق رومنسيه وخياليه 
لوجين بحماس: ههههههههههه ....تخيلي وناسه ..
ذوق: لاماتوقع يمكن كان يبغى ابوي 
لوجين: هههههههههههه والله انك رومنسيه بزياده ...مالت عليك وعلى افكارك الذهب ........
( تضرب ظهر صديقتها بخفه )
يله خلينا نروح تاخرنا على المحاضره... يالخياليه على طول خلت الرجال يحبها هههههههههه 
ذوق تووها تتذكر: ايوه المحاضره 
وصاروا يمشون بسرعه
*********************</b>

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الثاني 

دخلوا البندري ونواره والجوري الكلاس وكان واضح انهم عرب وخليجيات بعد الا الجوري كانت بدون غطاء وملامحها غربيه 
نواره: غريبه هذا السنه زحمه الكلاس 
الجوري: قصدك كثير عرب 
نواره: على اخر سنه زحمه ...آف ياليتهم ماغيروا لجامعه 
الجوري: صح ليه ضمونا للجامعه الثانيه 
نواره: مادري ........( وعينها على البندري اللي تمشي وتتلفت )) هههههههه شوفي البندري المفهيه وين رايحه
الجوري: البندري ..البندري ..بندر
لفوا شباب كان واضح انهم خليجين لفوا على الجوري ونواره وعلى البندري اللي لفت وهي سرحانه
البندري: ها
نواره باسلوب عربجي: يالهبله وين مكمله
البندري متفشله :هههههههه افكر اني ...جيعانه
واحد من الشباب اللي جالسين : فديت السعوديه انا
يكمل له واحد من الشباب : واهل السعوديه
البنات متعودين على هذي الاشكال كملوا طريقهم للجهه الثانيه يجلسون علشان مايحتكون بالشباب
نواره :ودي افقع عينه
البندري: ماعليك منهم
الجوري : يع معنا بالكلاس سعوديين
البندري: آه لو ان لوجين هنا كان وقفته عند حده
*********************
ذوق ولوجين يهرولون وهم ياكلون وينزلون لمحطة القطار اللي تنقله لمكان الجامعه
لوجين وهي تاكل: لو خليتوني اجيب السياره مو احسن
ذوق ماسكه الاكل بيدها : لا بالقطار احسن
لوجين وقفت دخل بجزمتها شي ..ومعها الربو ماتقدر تسرع اكثر من كذا
ذوق :..لجونه يالبارده يله بنتاخر باقي نص ساعه على المحاضره
لوجين وهي تفصخ جزمتها وتنظفها : انتي روحي وانا بلحقك
ذوق: اوكيه
راحت ذوق ووقفت لوجين ترمي الكروسان وتعدل الجزمه وهي ماشيه بسرعه وتناظر الجزمه وبايدها الشنط كانت حايسه بنفسها ..
فجاءه صدمة كتفها بكتف شي
لوجين رفعت راسها
(بعد الترجمه )
لوجين بعصبيه وهي تتحسس كتفها : اوه ياللهي
الشاب ابتسم معتذر : اسف لم انتبه لكي
لوجين وهي تناظره شكله سعودي من طول رمش عينه وسكسوكته السوداء مره ....و بشرته اللي متعوب عليها بالتنظيفات ...( تنظيف البشره )
لوجين: الغلط علي فانا لم انتبه ..اسفه
الشاب : لا لاتوجد مشاكل او اضرار
لوجين (واضح انه سعودي حتى لهجته بالانجليزي سعوديه ..)
سمعت صوت صفارة القطار ..لفوا اثنينهم للقطار
الشاب : عن اذنك
لوجين : حسننا اسفه مرة اخرى
ركبت لوجين القطار وجلست بجنب ذوق
ذوق: وينك تاخرتي
لوجين : زحمه وفي واحد مفهي شكله سعودي.... صدمني بقوه تقولي جرافه
ذوق:هههههههههه شدعوه
لوجين: الله ياخذه كتفي تالمني
ذوق: هههههههههه السعودين عند الحريم يسعبلون
وجين:ههههههههههههه وانتي صادقه
************************
مسفر دخل الكلاس ميبتسم ..وهو يتذكر شكل البنت البريطانيا اللي تعمد يصدم فيها ....يبغى يشبك معها لان شكلها عارضة ازياء مع لبسها الفاصخ ....( ايه والله كذا الواحد يصبح على وجيه سنعه ..تنوره قصيره وشعر بني حرير وسيقان حلوه طويله مو اللي معنا بالكلاس )
يناظر الكلاس الزحمه اللي مو من العاده يصير كذا ( اها تذكرت معنا جامعه ثانيه علشان اخر سنه ...آف الله يعدي هذي السنه على خير وارجع للسعوديه واتزوج الريمبعد هلي )
دخل رجال كبير بالسن شوي شكله مره بريطاني ...
بعد ثواني من دخوله هداء المدرج وااللكل التزم بمكانه
{ ملاحضه : الكلام مفروض يكون بالانجليزي لكن بما ان القصه كلها ببريطانيا بترجمه على طول للغه العربيه الفصحه **
البريطاني : مرحبا
الجوري: شكله الدكتور
نواره : كرهته من هاللحين
الجوري: لانه دكتور يعني
طلع صوت معدة البندري ..ماسمعه الا الجوري و نواره
نواره والجوري :ههههههههههههههههههه
كل الكلاس لف عليهم
الدكتور ) : قال ..طبعا هذا مترجم خخخخ) ارجو من الجميع التزام الهدوء
تغير وجه البنات وسكتوا
من جهه ثانيه عند الشباب اللي تحرشوا فيهم قبل شوي
وليد : شكلهم زاحفين
طلال: ههه تغير وجهم بس تكلم الدكتور
تكلم مسفر اللي ثقيل مره وهادي ورزه : ماعليكم منهم ....كحلوا عيونكم بالشقر
طلال وهو يناظر نواره والبندري بشمازاز : المتخلفات لحد هاللحين يلبسون غطاء على شعرهم
وليد: والله انت المتخلف
مسفر: ماعليك منه هذا اشك انه مسلم ويصلي
اسكتوا لان الدكتور عطاهم نظره ..وهم توهم ببداية الفصل مالهم خلق مشاكل ..
ارسلت الجوري لذوق ولوجين علشان يرجعون
((المحاضره بد ت ..لاتجون ماتوقع يدخلكم )
بعد دقايق دقت لوجين الباب ومعها كابتشتنوا اما ذوق ماعندها شي
لوجين والابتسامه شافه الحلق : ( بعد الترجمه ) مرحبا
الدكتور مستغرب من البنات اللي داخلين بعد دقيقتين : ماذا هناك
لوجين : نحن طالبات هنا ونستاذنك بالدخول
الدكتور: اعذريني ( ناظر ساعته ) المحاضره بدائت منذ عشر دقائق ..
مسفر عرف البنت اللي صدم فيها ..اها البريطانيه معنا بالمدرج حلو هههههههه احسن بعد هذولا البريطانيات مصافيق اي واحد يرمون نفسه عليه ...غريبه معها وحده محجبه وشكلها عربي ...
و وليد وطلال وكل الكلا س يناظرونهم باهتمام ..جرائه منهم جايين متاخرين
وليد: لاورازه الكابتشينو بعد
مسفر بتفكير: يلعن ابو الملامح , واضح انها روسيا او بريطانيا
طلال: لا واضح انها سعوديه ومن الرياض بعد
مسفر: ههههههه استريح
طلال : تتحدى ..
مسفر : يابن الحلال اسمع صوتها بريطاني تتكلم بلهجه بريطانيا ..
طلال: والمحجبه اللي معها
مسفر : يمكن خويات
وليد : اسكتوا
لوجين : نعدك بعدم تكرار ذلك... فقد كنت جائعه
الكلاس: هههههههههههههه
طلال: الهبله بايعتها
وليد:ههه عجبني ردها..جوعانه

الدكتور: اذهبي وتابعي افطارك ..
لوجين راعيت طويله : لكن يادكتور انا مصابه بالربو واذا لم اكلل واتناول دواي اصاب بنوب...
قاطعها الدكتورلانه حس انها مو ناويه تطلع وبتحاججه اختصر الطريق : تفضلوا ولكن اذا تكرر ذلك لن
قاطعته: نعدك بعدم تكرار ذلك ..
الدكتور التفت يكمل المحاضره
لوجين قبل لاتجلس انتبهت لربعها اشرت لهم بايدها هاي
الكلاس يناظرونها مب مهتمه لدكتور
جلست بالكراسي اللي قدام بجهه الشباب
لوجين تكلم نواره من بعيد: يالزفوت ..ليه ماقلتولي عن المحاضره

طلال ناظر مسفر بنصر
طلال: قلتلك
مسفر فاتح فمه : يعني اللي صدمت فيها سعوديه
وليد: وش قلت
مسفر: لا سلامتك ...وانت من وين لك هذي الخبره
طلال: ياعمي 7 سنوات هنا واعرف للسعويات لتغربوا ..وازيدك من الشعر بيت بنت بطرى بعد
وليد: لا اركبت معك مره مو يعني تك
طلال يقاطعه بحماس: والله انها بطرى اذا تطوروا السعودين تخلعوا
لوجين مكمله تاشير لنواره: اوريك يالنذله دقي دقه على الاقل
طلال يتحرش : ماعندي رقمك والا كان دقيت
لفت عليه لوجين معصبه : ياشين السعودين ببريطانيا
(بعد الترجمه )
الدكتور معصب : ماذا هناك
سكتوا ..ولوجين تناظر مسفر تحاول تتذكر وين شافته ...بعد دقايق شهقت ..لفوا عليها الشباب وذوق..ابتسمت من الفشيله (ايوه تذكرت وين شفته هذا اللي صدمني مع وجهه ..متى امداه يحضر بدري ...وع معنا بالكلاس )


وطول المحاضره ولوجين تاشر لنواره ونواره تضحك
مسفر: هذي اقلقتنا
طلال: هههههه شكلها هبله
مسفر: آف والله اذا ماعقلت بشوتها
وليد وهو يناظر لجهة الجوري ونواره والبندري: شكلهم ربعهم

لوجين كانت تسمعهم لانهم وراها على طول وماسكه نفسها بالقوه ...وبعناد زادت تاشير
مسفر وصلت معه : لوسمحتي
سمعته بس سفهته
وليد: انت هيه وش عليك منها
مسفر : ماني قادر اركز .....( خوينا مسفر دافور نوعا ما )
لوجين : شغلي البلتوث شغليه
ونواره معها على الخط : اوكيه
مسفر بصوت عالي شوي: لوسمحتي ..
ذوق بعد مانتبهت لمسفر : لجونه لجون
لفت لوجين على ذوق: ها
ذوق: يحاكيك ( تاشر على مسفر)
لوجين حتى مالفت عليه : اسفههيه
مسفر بفاذ صبر: انتي
لوجين تكلم نواره من بعيد: وش نكك ؟؟
نواره من بعيد ماتسمعها : ها
لوجين: اقولك
قاطعها مسفر وبنفس خايسه: انتي احكي معك
لوجين لفت بدون نفس : خير
مسفر: ماني قادر اركز
لوجين: مشكلتك
مسفر: اسكتي
لوجين تحتقره : اذا مو عاجبك غير مكانك
مسفر: انتي اللي تغيرينه ..
لوجين حطت رجل على رجل وساحت بجسمها على الكرسي: انا عاجبني المكان
وليد: خلاص مسفر ماعليك منها
مسفر سكت لان مابقى الا دقايق على نهاية المحاضره

وبمكان ثاني بالكلاس
الجوري: شوفي الاخت لوجين والاخت ذوق يهذرون مع الشباب
البندري:ههههههههه غريبها هذولا الشباب يكلمون لوجين وما داست ببطنهم
الجوري : نواره اساليها بالبلتوث وش قالت للمزيون االلي وراهم
نواره: اوكيه
ذوق كانت سرحانه
لوجين : وش سرحانه فيه ؟؟
طبعا الشباب يسمعونهم
ذوق: ولاشي
لوجين : لا علي
ذوق: جالسه افكر بالسعوديه واهللها وشكر مشتاقه لهم ... تعبت من فراقي لبابا
لوجين حست بغيره من ذوق لانها تحب ابوها وابوها يحبها وعلاقتهم شبيهه بالكمال ..لوجين ابوها مو بس ابوها ...هو ابوها واخوها واختها وعمها وخالها وامها وكل حياتها ابو ذوق معطي بناته الحنان والحب مايفرق بين احد فيهم ...: ان شاء الله بتشوفينه مابقى الا 4 شهور على الاجازه ونتخرج
ذوق: الله يصبرني ل4شهور
لوجين: الي يسمعك يقول حبيبها مو ابوها
ذوق: الله يعلم انه اغلى من روحي
لوجين: يعيني على المشاعر..ذوقي بصراحه ماعندك سالفه كل شي عندك حب ..والله لوتشوفين زبال ويكسر خاطرك انك تحبينه
ذوق:يالله انتي دائم كذا ماعندك مشاعر
لوجين : ياماما انا بعد وفاة احمد الله يرحمه قفلت هذا ( تاشر على قلبها ) ودفنت مفتاحه بقبره
ذوق: الله يرحمه ...بس يالوجين الحياه ماشيه ولازم
قاطعتها لوجين بانفعال : مافي احد بهذي الدنيا مثل احمد الله يرحمه ..الناس كلها بكفه وهو بكفه
ذوق: الله يرحمه
كانت تبغى تنبهها ان احمد مات ولمتى هي عايشه على ذكراه
لوجين : المهم شكل بعض الناس ههههههه زعلانين
ذوق: من
لوجين: شوفي الجوري ماده بوزها شبر...
ذوق: صدق ان ماعندها سالفه.. اكيد على نواره
لوجين: ليكون حبيبها طنشها
ذوق ضربت لوجين على راسها : شكل الكروسان اليابس طير مخك
لوجين: هههههه
لوجين توها بتتكلم الاالدكتور اعلن نهاية المحاضره
نواره والجوريي والبندري رحو ركض ل لوجين وذوق .. وعطلوا الشباب عن الطلعه
البندري: ليه تاخرتوا
لوجين: اسكتي نشب فينا واحد يعرف ذوق

مسفر: ابعدوا نبغى نعدي
لوجين مقهوره منه من قبل شوي
لوجين : عدي من الجهه الثانيه
طلال بعصبيه: كيف يعني ناخذ لفه كامله علشانكم
البندري والجوري بعدوا بقت العربجيه نواره
نواره : حركه محنا متحركين
طلال مر بجنب نواره بكل وقاحه صار قريب منها بسرعه بعدت
طلال: لاتقولين كلام مانتي قده
نزلوا بعده وليد ومسفر
لوجين عصبت : من هذا مفكر حاله رافع خشته على شنو
طلعوا البنات للكفتاريا
ذوق تحط ايدها على راسها : خلاص راسي يعورني من كثر التفكير
البندري: وش اللي تفكرين فيه
ذوق: سلامتك
وناظرت لوجين نظرات لها معنى
لوجين : انتم افطروا وانا بتمشى
الجوري: بلا حركات خايسه واجلسوا هذا علي وسعيد وحمدان على وصول
ذوق:يوه مشتاقه لهم
علي كويتي وسعيد وحمدان امارتين تعرفوا عليهم البنات بس علاقه بالجامعه وعلاقه سطحيه مره
البندري: وانا مالي خلقهم جد .... لوجين بروح معك
راحوا لوجين والبندري يتمشون
نواره: ياحليها البندري موصله معها من سعيد
الجوري: هي مب قالت له ماتحبه
نواره: وين يفهم هذا لوح
الجوري: حرام والله انه حبيب وراعي فزعات
نواره: بس نصاب ومايفهم
الجوري : اسكتي هذا هم جاءو
ذوق طول الوقت ساكته وتناظر بالكرت تحس ان صاحب هذا الكرت بيغير حياتها (فيصل محمد التركي ...يالله ماسمعت بهذا الاسم من قبل اصلا اول مره اسم بعايله التركي ... مالت علي 3سنوات ونص ببريطانيا نستني جيراننا )
**************************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

تحت المويه البارده اختلطت دموعها مع المويه ...
نواره بخاطرها:اليوم شفته آه ياقلبي مر من قدامي ولاكانه يعرفني ..مر ماسك ايدها ..ليه ياحسام ليه كذبت علي ..ليه وهمتني بحبك
دقت عليها الجوري الباب : نواره ..
نواره بصوت مبحوح : نعم
الجوري: وصل المطعم
نواره يبن دموعها : مابغى شي 
الجوري قرصها قلبها : طيب اطلعي
نواره: مابغى
الجوري: نواره .......افتحي الباب 
نواره: اتركيني لوحدي 
الجوري تاكدت ان فيها شي : النوري تكفين علشان خاطري افتحي 
اللبست نواره الروب وفتحت الباب 
الجوري: ليه تبكين 
ضمت نواره الجوري وهي مبلله 
نواره: شفته يا الجوري شفته 
الجوري بعصبيه : حسام 
ارفعت نواره راسها : ايوه كان ماسك ايدها ومشي قدامي ولاكانه يعرفني 
الجوري وهي تجلس نواره على السرير : اللي باعك يانوري بيعيه 
نواره: بس انا احبه 
ا لالجوري بقسوه: بس هو متزوج ونساك 
نواره شهقت بين دموعها : مانساني قالي احبك كنت اشوف بعيونه الحب ياالجوري 
الجوري: انتي قلتيها كنتي وهاللحين هو لغيرك 
نواره بكرامه مجروحه : اهله غصبوه على بنت عمه ..هومايبغاها يبغاني انا ..انا عشت معه سنتين 
الجوري : اغصبوه والا ماغصبوه هو هاللحين مع مين...؟؟ هو قدام الناس يمسك ايد مين ؟؟...
نواره نزلت راسها وقالت باستسلام : معها هي
الجوري ترفع راس صاحبتها : لا يانواره لا حسام ولاعشره من امثاله ينزلون هالراس ..
نواره بعجز وياس تهمس: احبه ..
وتاشر على العرق اللي بالمفصل بين ذراعها وكفها : وهذا مانبض لغيره 
الجوري عورها قلبها على حال صديقتها :لا يا نواره لا بينبض لغيره 
نواره حست انها مهما تتكلم مراح تفهمها :تصبحي على خير
الجوري : انتي نامي هاللحين والله يعلم وش منتظرك بكره 
نواره تمددت وغطت نفسها ..تحس بالبرد والغربه ..غربتها صارت غربتين ..
تذكرت حسام وهو يقولها : انا معك ماحس بالغربه لانك كل هلي وناسي 
زاد بكيها ..طلعت الجوري من الغرفه تحس ان نواره محتاجه تبكي وتجلس لوحدها 
بس سكرت الجوري الباب صار بكيها شهقات ..تحس انها لحد هاللحين تشوف الموقف ..نواره واقفه عند سياره تبيع هوت دوق لانها ماكلت بالجامعه والبنات متقدمين .. وقف بجنبها واحد ارفعت راسها ريحة عطره مو غريبه الصوت مو غريب صوت ينبض قلبها طبول اذا سمعته ..قلبها ماخانها حسام واقف معطيها ظهره وبجنبه وحده محجبه
حسام : حبيبتي تبغيها مع خردل او بدون 
طاحت السندويشه .....حبيبتي سمعتها كثير من صوته بس هذي لمره غير اسمعتها كانت لغيرها 
اللي بجنبه واكيد انهاساره زوجته :ايوه حياتي مع خردل 
حسام يدور على الخردل اللي كلن بيد نواره مع ان السندويشه بالارض 
اشرت له ساره على نواره : معها 
لف حسام مبتسم شافها اختفت ابتسامته .. نواره عيونها مغرقه دموع ... وحسام مركز على عينها ..ناظرته تدور الحب القديم تدور اللهفه والشوق اللي كانت تشوفهم اذا كانت قربه ..مع الاسف مالقت الا الاسف والشفقه والاحتقار بعينه 
حسام: ممكن 
يناظر الخردل هروب من نظراتها 
نواره ( تستاذن تستاذن مني ياحسام بعد ماكنا روح وحده بجسدين مافي فرق بيننا تستاذن ..افا ياحسام هنت عليك سنين تبيعهم كذا ...هي اخذت مني يعني مراح تاخذ الخردل ) 
بايد مرتجفه مدت الخردل لحسام ... حست برجفة ايده وهو ياخذها وهمس : اسف 
يمكن هي تتوهم كلمته اكيد تتوهم لانه بسرعه لف على زوجته ساره وضحك معها 
حسام: سوير مشينا 
ساره: اوكيه حياتي 
مسك ايدها بيده ومشى قدامها ..
زاد بكيها وهي تتذكر شكلهم وهم يروحون .... فجاءه لف عليها من بعيد وبتردد رفع ايده بايونزلها بسرعه كانه ندم ..او داس على مشاعره 

قله اللي وصلني منه يكفيني عمر 
كيف يبرى طعن سكين الغدر 
قله كان لي عنده قدر 
لا تلاقينا امام الناس يسلم 
لا يبين لأي حد اني متألم 
لا يخلينا حكاية 
كفايه ماجرى منه كفاية 
قله حلله ربي وباحه 
اللي ماعرفت الا جراحه 
هان قلبي واستباحه 
دان لي والجرم حبه 
قله وفقه ربي بغيري 
واني رحت في شري وخيري 
له مصيره ولي مصيري 
لا يعلقني بدربه 



***********************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

عند شقة الشباب
مسفر متكشخ بيطلع الا بدخلت بشار وفيصل
فيصل: على وين العزم ان شاء الله
مسفر: بروح اشتري للاختي فستان وارسله طرد.... قرب عرسها

بشار: والله قهر ماتحضر عرس اختك

مسفر بقهر: مو بس قهر الا هنا ( ياشر على رقبته ) في غصه ..دلوعتي بتتزوج وانا ماكل تبن وجالس هنا

فيصل : لاتتغيب عن المحاضرات وقبل العرس بيوم سافر وغيب

مسفر: مابه غير كذا ..يله شباب بالاذن

بعد ماطلع مسفر

فيصل: اقول بشار بلا ذكاء زايد وتقول لمسفر عن ذوق

بشار : ليه خايف منه

فيصل: لا بس مبادئه كثير

سمعوا صوت المفتاح ودخل طلال

طلال : هلا شباب من متى وانتم هنا

فيصل: من قبل لاتنولد

طلال: ياثقل دمك ...

فيصل: طلول ابغاك بسالفه

طلال : سم

بشار: يله عن اذنكم ..
فيصل: وين انت تعرف السالفه

بشار:ههههههههه على بالك ذرابه مني بطلع لا ياعم برقد
طلال:ههههههه وانا اقول من متى بشار ذرب
فيصل: لا حرام عليك فديت هل لكويت كلهم ذرابه وسنع
بشار : تسلم ..يله تصبحون على خير
طلال وفيصل : وانت من اهله
طلال: هلا فيصل سم
فيصل: اليوم اليوم بس اقدر انوم
طلال: كيف
فيصل حكى لطلال كل شي وعن خططه وافكاره وعن البنت اللي بينتقم منها
طلال: ليكون قصد ذوق عبدالعزيز ال00000
فيص: ايوه ذوق ..تعرفها
طلال: معي بالكلاس
فيصل : بالله .......( ابتسم) حلو
وطبعا بدوا يحطون الخطط الشيطانيه ...وذوق ياغافلين لكم الله ماتدري وش مخبيه لها الايام
...رجع فيصل من السوق لانه ماحصل شي حلو يستاهل اخته ....وقرر يطلع لسوق مره ثانيه بوقت ثاني
************
المغرب
طلعوا ذوق والبندري للحديقه علشان رياضه
..اما لوجين بالبيت لان الربو زائد عليها وماقدرت تنوم طول اليوم ....لحد ماراحت لمستشفى ورجعت هلكانه
لوجين وهي على سريرها تتامل غرفتها ودمعتها محبوسه بعينها ..(مشتاقه لدادا موضي ...الله يسامحك يا ذوق ..جرحتيني من غير ماتحسي ...آآه لوعندي مثل ابوك والله ماتركه لوعلى حساب مستقبلي .... )
نزلت دموعها حاره حرقت خدها
( اب ... ماعرف معنى هذي الكلمه بقاموسي ....ابيع الدنيا ومافيها لو ابتسامه اوبوسه بسيطه على خدي منه
..بس مره احس ان عندي اب وانه عايش علشاني ..
رمت الادويه من الطاوله للارض: اكرهك واكره فلوسك ..مابغاها ماحتاجها محتاجتك انت ..
بكت بانفاس متقطعه مع تنفسها الصعب ..كانت تتنفس من فمها
لوجين ابوها مستثمر كبير ببريطانيا والسعوديه... هي بنته الوحيده ..كان مايبغاها لما حملت امها فيها وقرروا يتخلصون منها لكن الله كتب لها تعيش ولكن مع الاسف صار عندها ضيق تنفس مايجيها الا اذا تضايقت ..ماتت امها لان الحبوب اللي استخدمتها تسقط فيها لوجين اثرت على صحتها وماقدروا يسعفونها ...سبحان الله كانت تبغى تموت بنتها ماتت هي ....
اب لوجين رماها عند المربيات وكانوا عجوزتين سعوديات احن عليها من نفسها ..كانت دلوعتهم وحبيبت قلبهم ماتت الداد شيخه وهي بال16 من عمرها ..بعدها زاد تعلقها بموضي خافت تفقدها ..لكن موضي ارجعت مره ثانيه لسعوديه وتركت لوجين لانها صارت ب18 ..لوجين معتمده على نفسها لحد ال20 سنه
يعني ثلاث سنوات اعتمدت فيهم على نفسها ... هذي نص الحقيقه هي تعرفت على احمد قبل سنه من سفر الداد موضي علشان كذا تطمنت عليها موضي مع خطيبها احمد اللي كان واضح انه يحبها

***************
ذوق بعد ماخلصوا ركض : بجرب ادق عليهم
البندري: راعي فرق التوقيت ..اخاف يخترون عندهم الفجر هاللحين
ذوق: بس انا مشتاقه لبابا ..ياالله ماهقيت اني احبه كذا
البندري:هههه شي طبيعي
ذوق: اول مره ابعد عنه كذا فكرت ان السالفه وقت وبنسى بس كل يوم اام واتمنى اصحى بغرفتي ببيت ابوي
البندري:ههههههه تبالغين
ذوق: ماحد يفهمني
البندري: اسمعي ترى برسل لهلك يجيون ياخذونك ..اذا ماسكتي
ذوق: هههههه اوكيه شكلي غثيتكم
البندري: لا عادي ...تصدقين ماجلست مع الجوري تقريبا يومين ..احس اني مشتاقه لها
ذوق: مشاء الله انتي والجوري مره مع بعض
البندري: هذي اخت دنيا الله لايخليني منها
ذوق: امين ..وماشتقتي لهلك
البندري: بيني وبينك اريح من مروه اختي وسوالفها ....ومن حمود اخوي وكاسه
ذوق: بس اكيد مشتاقه لهم
البندري تتنهد : مشتاقه لامي ..ودي اركض لها واضمها بحضني ...نفسي احس بانفاسها على وجهي
ذوق: الله يطمنك عليها
البندري : آه يا البندري نفسي اكسر قبضان السجن وادخل عليها واقولها يمه ...
ذوق : هي كم باقي لها وتخلص من السجن ..؟؟
البندري وهي تبلع ريقها وتمسك دموعها : اربع سنوات
ذوق: تقر عينك فيها ان شاء الله
البندري امها مسجونه بتهمة القتل ..وكان قتلها دفاع عن النفس لان زوجها حاول يقتلها بعد ماعتدى على اختها الصغيره ..وبعد التخفيف والمداولات صار لها14 سنه مابقى لها الا 4 سنوات


نواره فتحت عينها الغرفه كلها ظلام ...مدت ايدها تتمدد ( يالله كل هذا نوم ,احس جسمي مكسر ) مر ببالها حسام, تحس بشوق له بعد ماشافته اليوم رجعت كل ذكريتها طوال السنتين معه ..كيف كان محسسها انها اميره اوملكه مايرضى عليها من الهواء الطاير يحبها ويداريها ...كل هذا طار من ابوه القاسي وعاداته القبيليه المتخلفه اللي مايرضى عنها شرع ولا دين ...( آه ياحسام داريه ان حبي لحد هاللحين ينبض بقلبك مع انه خف وانت تتوهم انه راح بس ماطاوعك قلبك الا تقولي باي .. الله يوفقك مع ساره ويارب تقدر تسعدك ) قالت هالكلام بقلبها علشان تتعود على فكرت تركه لها من قبل 6شهور بس كلن يمسك ايدها ويمشي قدام الناس بكل الفخر وهاللحين مايقدر يسلم عليها ..

سمعت صوت احد بالشقه (غريبه كل البنات طالعين ..من فيه )
قامت توضة وصلت وطلعت تشوف مين
لوجين متمدده على كنب الصاله تناظر التلفزيون ..قربت منها اكثر كانت لوجين بسابع نومه وبجنبه ادويتها واضح انها نامت بعد نوبة ربو
نواره: الله يشفيك يالوجين (غرقت عيونها ) مادري اذا تخرجنا وش بسوي من دونك ..لنتي بديره وانا بديره ..
لوجين فتحت عيونها : انتي هنا
نواره: بسم الله مانمتي
لوجين: لاجالسه احاول
نواره تاشر على الادويه : واضح ..
لوجين:هههههه عفست الصاله والله لاتعصب علي ذوق وصخت الصاله
جلست نواره بجنب لوجين ومسكت ايدها وبكل جديه : لجونه تعبانه ..لاحضت عليك ماتنامين بالفتره الاخير
لوجين: تتوهمين بس نومي صاير قليل
نواره: وش اللي شاغل باللك لاتقولين احمد ..لانها ماتمشي علي
لوجين تنهدت : مادري ..شايله هم اذا رحتوا لسعوديه وانا بجلس لوحدي بهذي الشقه
نواره تكابر وبكذب علشان تهدي لوجين: هاللحين هذا اللي حارم عيونك النوم .... الله اكبر من هنا ل4شهور يصير خير
لوجين نزلت دموعها : راحت توحشيني انتي والبنات
نواره نزلت دموعها غصب عنها : وانتي ياحياتي


احمد ربي اللي حط في دربي صديق ...
اضحك وسولف معه ...
ولاضاق بي الوقت والعمر طريح
بمزحه لي يوسعه

*********************

باليوم الثاني وبالجامعه داخل الكلاس بالتحديد
لوجين لابسه تنوره قصيره مره تفضح اكثر ماتستر وبلوزه نفس الشي تفضح اكثر ماتستر.... وفاتحه شعرها مع ان الجو بارد ..بس عناد لابوها تبغى تمرض وتدخل المستشفى علشان تموت
ذوق بهدوئها المعتاد : لا مالنا خلق نروح نجلس عند هذولاء
تقصد مسفر وطلال ووليد
لوجين بعناد : لا ..تعالوا نجلس قبالهم عناد في هذا مع خشته
جلسوا البنات قبال الشباب مثل امس لكن هذا المره الخمسه مع بعض ...والجوري تتحاشى تناظر بوليد ومالفت عليهم ابد
مسفر: لاحول وش اللي جيبهم هذولا
وليد: ماعليك منهم
طلال وهو يناظر ذوق ويرفع صوته متعمد
طلال: هذا حبيبة فيصل اللي قالكم عنها امس
اللبنات لفوا على ذوق مستغربين
ذوق شكت انه يقصدها
وليد: اي حبيبه
طلال: ذوق اللي يحبها فيصل ...بنت جيرانهم حبه الاول والاخير
ذوق لفت عليه مستغربه هي سمعت اسمها والا لا
طلال وهو ياشر عليها : يسلم عليك فيصل
ذوق نربط لسانها من الصدمه
لوجين: الله يسلمه ..( لفت )جلسوا بنات
جلسوا البنت وذوق مستغربه وش يقصد..حبه الاول والاخير وش سالفت هذا فيصل ..ناظرت لوجين كانها تسالها وش السالفه ..لوجين بلغة العيون ..(طنشيه هذي حركات الشباب اذا يبغون يضبطون احد )
دخل علي و سعيد
علي وهو يقرب لعند لوجين
علي: صباح الخير
لوجين وهي تلف وجهها لجهة نواره بهمس تتريق : يمه قلبي بيوقف علي هنا
سمعها مسفر لانه يصير وراى نواره
نواره: هههههههههه
علي وهو يمد ورده للوجين : صباح الورد
لوجين تتصنع الابتسامه : صباح النور
وقامت باسته على خده : مشكور على الورده
علي يناظرها من فوق لتحت : طالعه قمر
لوجين وهي تجلس بغرور : اصلا انا من زمان قمر
سعيد: وانا اشهد
البنري:هههههههههه (( مسكينه لوجين شكل سعيد بيقلب عندها ويفكني ))
لوجين بدلع: لا علي يغار
نواره: يله فارقونا جاءت الدكتوره
طلعوا الاثنين
نواره : ورد وحركات
رمت لوجين الورده على الارض وداستها برجلها
اللكل:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*********

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ذوق: ليه حرام عليك
لوجين تبتسم: على باله بهذي الحركات البايخه بيملك
قلبي ...مااعاش ولاولدته امه اللي ينسيني احمد
البنات اسكتوا لانهم تعبوا معها
وليد بصوت مايسمعه البنات: هذي مو سهله
طلال:هههه مسكين مبسوط بوردته
مسفر : ياخي في ناس كذا بالدنيا ..ماينطاقون
وليد: مع هذا الاحمد يعطيني الوصفه قبل لايموت
طلال: هههههههه ماعليك منها كلام البنات كثير
نواره لفت على لوجين بعصبيه : ترضي احد يدوس على وردتك
لوجين : ماعليك منه نصاب بكره يرجع الكويت ويتزوج وينسى
نواره حز بخاطرها كلام لوجين تقصد حسام ..تعايرها بحسام
لوجين تحط ايدها على كتف نواره: النوري حياتي والله ماقصد
نواره تناظرها بعيون مغرقه : تعايريني بحسام
لوجين: لا والله ماقصد قسم بالله ..شدعوه النوري انا اعيارك انتي اختي للي ماجابتها امي
نواره : ابعدي عني .....
لوجين : لا النوريي كل شي ولا زعلك
نواره:...............

طلال: هذولا لبنات بلاء
مسفر: كل وحده وعندها واحد
طلال: ومن هذا حسام بعد
وليد: وانا اقول هذي شكلها ثقيله

لوجين: تعرفي اني ماقدر على زعلك ..خذي بلوزتي الخضراء وقفازاتي الحمراء بس لاتزعلين
نواره:هههههههههه يالهبله مازعلت ..صدقت
الدكتوره اللي كانت عليهم شديده مره فطردت نواره من غير نقاش ... بعدها بدقايق
بعد الترجمه
لوجين : هل تسمحين لي
الدكتوره: الى اين
لوجين: دورت المياه
الدكتوره :تفضلي
قامت لوجين تمشي على الدرج وعيون الشباب عليها ..
واحد لبناني : يلي تاصر تنوره تلحقها عيون الشباب
هي بحاله مغروره
البندري: معه حق بقولها لاتلبس كذا بالجامعه
الجوري: عادي حنا ببريطانيا
البندري: ببريطانيا اوكيه لكن نص الجامعه عرب من البعثات
الجوري: بهذي معك حق
ذوق: انا كلمتها عصبت وزعلت مني وقالت اذا انا ماشرفك لاتمشين معي
الجوري: انتم وش فيكم... لوجين بنت بريطانيا طول عمرها هنا
(الشباب ارهفوا السمع يبغوا يعرف شالسالفه )
البندري: احيانا ماتعجبني تصرفاتها تبوس الرجال كانه عادي
ذوق خذت جانب الدفاع كالعاده : حرام عليكم تتكلمون عنها كانها وقحه
الجوري: لا والله اموت فيها ومارضى عليها ولاني احبها مابغى حد يتكلم عليها
البندري:والله لو عندي فلوسها ..وماجلست بالسعوديه الا 10 سنين ..كان عشت على كيفي
ذوق: هذا انا عندي مثل فلوسها تقريبا وماصرت مثلها
مسفر : لو سمحتوا
لفوا عليه مستغربين
مسفر: محنا قادرين نركز
سكتوا البنات ..لوان نواره او لوجين هنا كان لعنوا والديه وعندوا لكن الثلاثي المسالم سكت
طلال ووليد ودهم يذبحون مسفر زاد فضولهم يبغوا يعرفوا وش سالفة هذولا البنات ... وش فلوسه اللي يحكون عنها

دقت لوجين الباب ودخلت وهي متحمسه اول ماجلست
لوجين: تخيلوا من كلمني
البنات : من ؟؟
لوجين : لميس وتقول انها ملكت...يالله اخير بتتزوج عبدالرحمن ...
ذوق: عبدالرحمن؟؟؟؟ههههههه واخيرا
البندري: يعني توجوا حبهم ..بالزواج
لوجين : يالله فرحت لها لازم اسويلها هديه ...مميزه
ذوق: في شي ببالك
لوجين : اكيد اليوم بشتريلها
الجوري: شنو
لوجين لفت عنهم : مفاجاءه
الجوري: بدت المصاخه
الدكتوره عصبت وهددتهم يطلعوا كلهم بره
سكتوا ووقت ذكر الاسماء
مسفر ركز على اسم لوجين الكامل
لوجين راشد الكاسر
الكاسر الشباب ناظروا بعض معقوله هذي الشخصيه اللي تترز في التلفزيون والجرايد واللي اشهر من نار على علم في السعوديه ..رجل الاعمال المشهور.... بنته معهم
طلعوا كل اللي بالقاعه ومابقى الا وليد ومسفر وذوق ولوجين
وليد: والله ماصدق
مسفر بهمس: اسكت لاتسمعك
وليد: والله مافوت الفرصه هذا الكاسر
وقبل لايطلعون ذوق ولوجين
وليد: لوسمحتي انسه لوجين
لوجين مستغربه : خير ؟؟
وليد: انتي بنت راشد حمود الكاسر والا تشابه اسماء
لوجين فهمت قصده وضحكت على تعابير وجهه المصدومه :ههههه لا
مسفر : يعني راشد الكاسر غير رجل الاعمال راشد حمود الكاسر
لوجين ماحبت مسفر من اول ماشافته : الا انا بنته وماعنده عيال غيري
مسفر : بس ماسمعنا ان عنده عيال
لوجين: ليه انت تعرفه ؟؟؟
وليد: وفي احد بالمملكه مايعرفه
هي داريه ان ابوها مشهور بس حبت تستهبل
لوجين : ولاتقولوا انكم تعرفون حمود ولد عمي
وليد: الا نعرفه
لوجين: هذا زوجي
ذوق ناظرت لوجين مستغربه
وليد: متزوجه
لوجين: لا بالمستقبل بيكون زوجي
مسفر: الله يهنيك اذا هذا الاصلع زوجك
لوجين تنرفزت : اصلع ؟؟؟
ذوق: وش فيك ماذكرتيه اللي هذاك اليوم شفناه بالبنك مع ابو ك
لوجين فتحت فمها : هذا حمود على بالي بادي قارد
وليد : ليه انتي ماتعرفينه
لوجين تفشلت : لا ..في سوال ثاني
مسفر عطاها نظره من فوق لتحت : لا ..سلامتك
لوجين خافت من نظرته طلعت بسرعه مع ذوق
مسفر وهو سرحان: يلعن بو الحلا من قريب احلى
وليد: عليها عيون وساع تذبح ..صدق لاقالوا جمال ودلال ومال
مسفر: وقلة اخلاق

----------


## جنون الذكريات

والبنات يمشون للمحطه
طلال: لوسمحتي ذوق
لفوا كل البنات
ذوق: انا ..نعم
طلال: ممكن اخذ من وقتك دقايق
ذوق : اوكيه بسرعه
نواره بصوت واطي : اذا قل ادبه ناديني
سمعها طلال وعصب
ذوق: هههههههه لاتخافين
راحوا البنات وبقوا لوحدهم
طلال: انا بكلمك عن فيصل
ذوق ؟؟: نعم ..
طلال: ممكن توعديني هذا الكلام مايعرفه فيصل
ذوق: تفضل
طلال: اول احلفي لي ان فيصل مايدري اني قتلك شي
ذوق : ومن هذا فيصل وين بشوفه اصلا انا ماعرفه
طلال: اسمعي انا فيصل خويي من 6 سنوات ومن اول ماتعرفت عليه وهو يحكي عن حبه لبنت جيرانهم وكيفه انه نقل لمنطقه ثانيه وماعرف اخبارها وضل قلبه متعلق فيها ..ودائم سرحان وحزين يفكر فيها ..وامس شفته غير انسان ثاني وعرفت منه انه لقى بنت جيرانهم تدرس هنا ومن الصدف ان بنت جيرانهم وحبه الاول ولاخير وحب حياته هي انتي
ذوق : انا ؟؟؟؟
وجلست على اقرب كرسي من الصدمه ..تعاطفت مع حكاية فيصل لكن ماتوقعت انها تكون هي البنت المقصوده
طلال: تكفين ياذوق فيصل خويي واكثر من اخوي
اذا كنتي بتكسرين قلبه حاكيني انا وانا افهمه
ذوق لحد هاللحين مصدومه ..ماعرفت وش ترد او وش تقول ...كان قلبها حاسها من كلام طلال ..ان فيه شي حتى كلام فيصل يدل على انه فيه سالفه بس ماتوقعت انه جد يحبها
طلال : اتركك هاللحين وفكري براحتك وتذكري ان في قلب يحبك ويداريك وانك اقرب له من روحه ...

تركها طلال وهو مصدقه الكذبه من كثر ماتقن الدور حس انه صدق نفسه ..على طول دق على فيصل وخبره
فيصل:هههههههه تسلم يالحبيب ولك الحلاوه اذا تمت الكذبه
*************
اليوم اللي بعده كان " ويك اند "
نواره: بنات تنعموا بالحريه لها كم شهر وننسجن
البندري: وانتي صادقه سجن موبد
ذوق: لاحرام عليكم والله مستعد انحبس بقزازه عطر بس اشم هواء السعوديه
نواره: الله مشتاقه لسعووووووووووديه
لوجين مندمجه بلعبة السيارات اللي راكبتها مع البندري
نواره : النذلات ولا قالوا
ذوق : كيفهم انا بروح اخذ لي معسل
نواره: لا انا راسي يعورني
الجوري : ايه والله نفسي بمعسل
راحوا الجوري وذوق للمقهى ..ضلت نواره واقفه تروح معهم والا تلعب بس تلعب لوحدها هذا المكان رجعها بالذكريات مع حسام وهم يلعبون رمايه ويغشون علشان يفوزون بتاز (شخصيه بدزني ) لانه يحبه
مع الذكريات وشوقها لحسام من غير ماتحس رفعت جوالها ودقت على حسام ... طوال 6 شهور كل ماجئت بتمسح رقمه ماتقدر
بعد 4 دقات رد حسام بصوت كله نوم : ..آلو
نواره: ...............
حسام: من معي
نواره بصوت يرتجف : خ...حسام
حسام مثل اللي صحصح ورجع صوته : نونو
نواره نزلت دموعها لحد هاللحين يقولها نونو ..مع كل هالشهور والمسافات مانسى دلعها
حسام بجد: اسمعيني يانواره انا شرحت لك ظروفي وقلتلك اني متزوج وات
قاطعته بصوت بحته قويه : تحبها
حسام : .......................
نواره: توقعت ..
حسام بعصبيه : ايوه احب زوجتي وسعيد معها وصارت كل حياتي ..
نواره: طيب على الاقل سلم ..
حسام: اطلعي من حياتي
نواره: ممكن اشوفك
حسام على طول وبدون تفكير: طبعا لا
نواره: تكفى لاخر مره
نواره تترجى احد ..نواره تقول تكفى من متى ..حن قلب حسام ورجحت كفتها اكثر من كفة ساره لانه يعرف ان نواره ماتقول لاي احد تكفى وانها دايم مسويه نفسها قويه
نواره برجاء : بليز
حسام: اوكيه ..
نواره بلهفه : متى ..؟؟
حسام: مادري اذا صرت فاضي ...لاتدقين ترى اهون اذا دقيتي
نواره كرامتها بالارض تحس نفسها ذليله ..: اوكيه
حسام: اوكيه
سكتوا ..بعد فتره
حسام : مع السلامه امن ( سكت )
نواره : كمل ..امنتك الله نونو ..والا هذي بعدي مستخسرها فيني
سكرت السماعه وانهارت على كرسي تبكي

الجوري وهي تسحب نفس معسل بالركن العربي : يووووه عيد ميلاد لوجين قريب
ذوق: ايوه بعداربع ايام
الجوري : لازم تشتري هديه مميزه
ذوق وعينها على العرب اللي دخلوا اثنين مزايين ملامححهم بدويه بالحيل واقفين يدورون طاوله بالزحمه ..كل العرب اللي ببريطانيا هنا
الجوري: وش فيك مفهيه
وتناظر الجهه اللي تناظر فيها ذوق
الجوري: تفكري باللي افكر فيه
ذوق : لاتقولين ...نناديهم معنا
الجوري: ايوه
ذوق : لااااااااااااااا

دخلت نواره للمقهى وهي واصله معها
نواره: ابعد شوي
الشاب 1: كيف
نواره: ابغى امر يعني وين اروح اقفز
الشاب 2: كبريت مو بنيه
نواره: ليه في حد قال اني بنيه
الشاب 1 : مري اللي يسمعك يقول في طاوله
نواره: لاشكالكم مافيه
الشاب 2: وش قلتي...( يناظر خويه 1 ) وش قالت ..؟؟
نواره راسها يعورها ومالها خلق شي ومقهوره من حسام : ارتاحوا بطلع
الشابين :.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الشاب 2 : وش فيها هذي


الجوري مقهوره: الهبله ضيعتهم علينا
ذوق انبسطت لانها ماتحب هذي الحركات :هههههههههه .... هاااااااااارد لك
************************
بالشقه بالليل
نواره دخلت على طول تنام على غير عادتها لكن خايفه عيونها تفضحها قدام لوجين
البندري والجوري بالمطبخ يسون كوفي لذوق ولوجين
البندري وهي تضم الجوري من ورائها : وحشتيني يالزفته
الجوري: ههههههه وانا اكثر
البندري ترفع الكوفي : بترجعين معنا للسعوديه لاعمامك والا بتجلسين هنا مع امك وخوالك
الجوري:ههههههههه اي ام وخوال واللي يعافيك برجع لسعوديه لبيت جدي هذا كلام عمامي
البندري: وناااااااااسه
الجوري وهي تحط السكر بالاكواب : ايوه عن جد وناااااسه
البندري تناظر الجوري بخبث : لك يومين تتهربين مني وماتحكين وش عندك احس وراك شي
الجوري ترددت تقولها عن مشاعرها لوليد وانها خايفه من البندري تهاوشها : مافي شي
البندري: كذابه ...كداببببببببببببببببببببه
الجوري : اذا حسيت اني مستعده اقولك بقول
البندري: اكيد
الجوري: اكيد

ذوق ولوجين اللي جالسين بالفوتشوب يعدلون الصور اللي صوروها اليوم
ذوق : لجونه بقول شي صار لي ومتردده بقراري
لجونه حست باررتباك ذوق حطت الاب توب على جنب ولفت عليها : تفضلي ..؟؟ قري ( اعترفي )خلصينا
ذوق : اليوم كلمني طلال عن هذا ولد التركي
لوجين : فيصل
ذوق : ايوه يقول انه صاحبه من 6 سنوات وانه كان يحب وحده ويموت فيها وكانت هذي بنت جيرانهم بعد ماانقلوا من الحي دور عليها وماحصلها وبعد سنين حصلها واللي هي
لوجين كانها فهمت السالفه : انتي صح ..؟؟
ذوق : ايوه
لوجين : اسمعي بقولك كلام وانا لوجين السعوديه مو البريطانيا ..اوكيه
ذوق هزت راسها باهتمام :كملي
لوجين : انا هذا طلال مايريحني ابدا واحس انها حركات علشان يضبط خويه
ذوق : لكن فيصل مايدري وحلفني ماقوله
لوجين: انا الحياه علمتني ماصدق او اثق في اي احد ..وهذا دامه خويه من 6سنوات مراح يخبي عنه هالشي
ذوق زادت حيراتها : يعني اوله يتركني بحالي
لوجين سكتت تفكر شوي بعدها قالت بحماس : اسمعي هاللحين بكلمك ولوجين البريطانيا .... عطيه فرصه يمكن جد يحب وجد انك اقرب لهمن روحه وانه تعذب لحد ماشافك ...حرام تجرحين حد يحبك ..عطيه مجال مانتي بخسرانه شي
ذوق: بس انت عارفه اني من 3 سنوات عاهدت نفسي ولبوي اني ماعطي لاي شاب فرصه يتممادى معي
لوجين : ومن قالك بيتمادى معك في شي اسمه الحب العذري ...وانتي اللي تقدرين تحددين علاقتك معه كيف ..( ابتسمت) كلها كم شهر ترجع السعوديه انبسطي شوي
ذوق: حيرتيني اكثر
لوجين : حرام تردين قلب حبك ..وقدملك حبه العذري
ذوق: واذا ح
قطع عليهم كلامهم دخلت البندري والجوري وهم يضحكون مثل كل مره اذا صاروا مع بعض ...البندري والجوري مثال للصداقه الاخويه
***********************************
بالجامعه
وليد : تعالوا حجزنا لكم
البنات استغربوا وش يبغون هذولا...؟؟
لوجين : مشكورييييييييين ريحتونا
طلال: العفو
بعد ماجلسوا
نواره اللي ماتحب طلال بعد حركته السخيف لما مشى عندها : دوم احجزولنا فهمتوا
طلال: تتامرين مع وجهك المره الجايه بنحجز لاربعه بس
نواره : مسكينه الجوري مراح يحجزون لك
وليد:ههههههههههه يقصدك انتي
مسفر: وين ملازمكم وكتبكم
نواره: مانتعامل ..
طلال: شكلك ناويه تحجزين كرسي للسنه الجايه
نواره : بجنبك ان شاء الله
البندري:ههههههههه نواره وحده بوحده
مسفر اللي ماكان عاجبه انهم يحجزون لهم بس خرابيط طلال ووليد ..اللي ذايب في هواء الجوري بعد الصدمه
لوجين : خلاص هذا بيكون مكاننا كل يوم
مسفر باستهزاء: مدرسه هي كل يوم
لوجين ماسكه اعصابه من غرور مسفر: لا بس عجبني المكان
ذوق: صح ماعليه كرم بعيد عن الروائح
كان الكلاس قيه حوالي 24 طالب من جنسيات مختلفه بس الغالب بريطانين وسعودين
طلال:ههههههههههه حلوه الروائح
نواره وهي تناظره بطرف عينها : حتى هنا في روايح
طلال فهم عليها :هههههههههه الحمدلله انك حسيتي بنفسك وشكللك ببتتروشين
وليد يناظر الجوري : بينهم الحرب البارده
الجوري وجهها صار احمر وقلبها يدق بسرعه شمعنا هي بس للي ناظرها : بارتباك : ايوه
البندري انقهرت ليه يكلم الجوري ...ماتدري هي غارت منها والا غارت عليها
مسفر: اسكتوا جاء الدكتور
لوجين : ياي شكلكم دوافير
طلال: مسفر ووليد طال عمرك
مسفر: ايوه لاتخربون علينا
لوجين تووها بتتكلم الا الدكتور عطاهم نظره يسكتون

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل السابع

صحت لوجين من النوم ..وريحة مسك وصلت لانفها غريبه وش هالريحه الزينه فتحت عيونه بكسل شافت غرفتها نظيفه ..استغربت جلست تناظر باقي الغرفه كل شي نظيف ويلمع ( غريبه من منظفها اليوم الجمعه جئت الخدامه ..لا والله اليوم الاثنين ...)نزلت من السرير ولبست شبشبها تبغى تطلع تسال البنات وش الحكايه ..رفعت راسها على الطاوله اللي ترمي كتبها ولاب توبها فيها شافت هديه كبيره غرض الطاوله ومغلفه بتغليف شفاف بين الصندوق الكبير المفتوح واللي بزاويته دبدوب كبير وماسك عطر ماركة ( ايف سان لوران ...اسمه سينما ) كان العطر اكبر حجم مثل اللي يحطونهم للعلان وعلى الزاويه الثانيه صورة الشله بدون لوجين .. ومقابله علبة صغيره فيها خاتم ذهب مو الالماس ذهب وفيه ساعه تبرق الالماس ومنثور على ارضيته ورد عنابي ووردي ..وفي ظرف كبير على الهديه
فتحت لوجين بلهفه ودموعها تنزل منها ...
مكتوب داخل الورقه المعطره
{ هااااااااااااي
كل سنه وانتي سالمه عقبال مليون سنه شلللللللة مانشستر ....
(لوجين تذكرت ان اليوم عيد ميلادها ..يالله صديقاتها ذاكرين ..كملت قرايه )
احم احم انا نواره وقررت اكتب بخط ايدي بدال الكمبيوتر ..خبرك ماودي اخسر حبر
( ابتسمت لوجين على خبال نواره اللي ما يخلص )
اليوم بس اليوم شهدت البشريه كلها انولاد اجمل مخلوقه على الارض ... حياتي لجونه تعرفين ماعرف اصفصف كلام سنع والذرابه تعافني .... بس اللي حبيت اقوله انك اغلى انسانه مرت علي بحياتي كلها وانك كل حياتي صحيح اني احب بنات شلة مانشستر بس الله يعلم وش مكانتك عندي ... احترت وش اجيب لك هديه وحبيت انها تكون مميزه بالحيل لان حنا باخر سنه ...لا لاتبكين داريه انك بتبكين صاحبتي واعرفك وفري دموعك لليل ههههههههه داريه ثقيلة دم ..هذا الهديه من الشله كلها احترنا وش نهديك وقررنا نسويها مشتتركه ياويلك اذا ستخدمتي العطر هههههههههه وشرايك بحجمه طلبته مخصوص ...باااااي البنات بيذبحوني وكل سنه وقلبي ان شاء الله بخير
ملاحضه : ارتجف وانا اكتب لك بس لاتفكري اني بكيت
ابتسمت لوجين بين دموعها اكيد كانت تبكي نواره تحب تبين انها قويه عكس مشاعرها
( كانت الورقه كبيره وفيها كلام بالكمبيوتر بعده مجال لخط كل بنت وبالاخير صورة كل وحده منهم ..)
وهذي صوتي قبل 5 سنوات علشان ابين اصغر واحلى
وتحت صورة نواره مكتوب : وشرايك بالصوره اذبح صح
مرحبا انا ذوق
لجونه اليوم هذا نفسه اليوم اللي تعرفت عليك فيه قبل 3 سنوات كنتي بالصالون تستعدين للحفل وانا كنت طفشانه ورايحه كذا ..تذكرين لما فكرتيني اشتغل هنا وقلتيلي : انتي روحي جيب لي كافي
ماادريت ان هذي الكلمه من البنت اللي حبيتها وصارت صاحبتي وحبيبتي واختي وامي ....
فديت وقتن حط في دربي "صديق "...
واحدن يضحك معي واضحك "معه" ...
واحدن لاصار وسط القلب "ضيق"
بالسوالف والمزايح " وسعه "
وان حكى باسلوبه العذب " الرقيق " 
يسره من الجوف قلبن "يسمعه " ..
اتمنى يالوجين انك ماتنسيني واني احتفل معك كل سنه
وهذي صورتي

السلام عليكم انا والبندري قررننا نكتب مع بعض خبرك حنا توم ههههههههه
البندري قالت لي اكتب لك قصديده او اغنيه بس انا حبيت يكون كلامنا غير فكتبتلك اول مره شفنا بعض كنا مانحبك ومانطيقك ونفكرك مغروره تذكرين لما دزيتك جد كنت هبله مادريت انك عسل واميره .... وانتي مع وجهك كان ابتسمتي وقلتي عادي لا لازم تتسببين ...هههههههههه تذكرين لما صرنا بالشقه مع بعض وانتي تقطعين المويه اذا دخلت وانا اعفس غرفتك الوصخه دائم ..امزح كلك على بعضك حلوه حتى اهمالك ونسيانك حلو ياحلى لجون ...
كل عام وانتي سالمه

آف مابغت الجوري تعطيني القلم لزق فيها ...
كل علم وانتي بخير .........موووووووووووه بوسه علشانك
( طبعت بوسه حقيقيه بالورقه )
لاتقرفين الروج مو سهل غالي على قلبي اللي بست فيه ...
مادري وش كتب الحلوات خذوا كل الكلام اللي بخاطري وكتبوه بس انا بزيد عليه بكلمه اتمنى انها تعبر لك عن مشاعري وتوفيك حقك
احبك
وهذي صورتي انا والجوري.... انا احلى مو
على فكره وشرايك بالخاتم ..ذوقي انا وجوجو.. كان ودنا الماس بس الميزانيه لك عليها 
مع تحيات :شلة منشستر
بكت لوجين فرح وحزن على صديقاتها اللي طول 3 سنوات ونص كانوا اقرب لها من روحها ونسوها كل وحدتها وحزنها ...عرفت معهم الاددب والاخلاق الحلوه اللي ماتربت عليها خذت من طباعهم كثير , حست انها سعوديه جد ..تعلمت منهم اشياء كثير ولا الف مدرس يعلمونها ...
طلعت من غرفتها ولبها يدق مشتاقه لصديقاتها صباحها هذا غير عن كل صباح جد قبل اربع سنوات انولدت من جديد...
لوجين بالبجامه والشبشب : بنات ..بنننننننننننات ...جوجو بندور نونو ذوقي ...بنات وينكم
مافي شي بالمطبخ بالصاله بغرفة نواره والبندري ..وذوق والجوري ..
لوجين : وينهم
فجاءه من ورائها يرشون رشاش الثلج ..
: هابي بيرتي زيتويوا ...هابي بارتي زويتيوا
لوجين : ههههههههههههههههه
نواره: كل عام وانتي بخير
ضمتها
ولحقوها ذوق والبندري والجوري لحد ماطاحوا كلهم فوق بعض
البنات :هههههههههههههه
لوجين : مشكورين ياقلبي
ذوق: ولو كم لجلج عندنا
لوجين نزلت دموعها : تسلمون
البندري: لا لا خليه لليل على قولت نواره
نواره: ايه والله ....بدون دموع ...لادموعه بعد اليوم مع جونسون
البنات ضحكوا وراحوا يستعدون للجامعه
*********************

بالجامعه
مع الايام صاروا الشباب والبنات شله او مجموعه وحده بحكم الدراسه والمحاضرات ..



وليد ونواره والجوري ومسفر كانو جالسين يفطرون بالبريك
وليد : واللي يعافيك نواره لاتتفلسفين 
نواره: والله متاكده قالت الدكتوره اخر تسليم الاربعاء 
مسفر : انا سلمته 
الجوري : انت دافور من يجاريك 
وليد: وانتي صادقه دودة كتب 
الجوري انبسطت انه ايدها ماتدري ليه
مسفر: لااله الا الله ...ذكروا الله 
علي وسعيد كانو ماشين لعندهم 
الجوري : وع جائو الغثه 
مسفر : علي بيبكي لوجين مو هنا 
الجوري ونواره ووليد:ههههههههههههههه
وليد: هذولا انا ماحبيتهم 
نواره: يعني حنا اللي نحبهم والله علشان خاطر لوجين نعطيهم ووجه 
علي سعيد: هاي 
اللكل : هاي 
علي : نواره وين لجونه 
نواره: ماندري 
سعيد : شخبارك جوجو
الجوري : تمام 
وليد عصب بداخله لان الاخ سعيد يكلم الجوري غير عن اللكل يكلمها بحنان ...
سعيد: مانتي بمحتاجه شي 
وليد: لا مشكور 
اللكل لف عليه مستغرب ليه يرد هو ... 
الجوري : لا مو محتاجه شي 
مسفر: تفضلوا ليه واقفين 
علي : لامشكور بس كنا جايين للوجين 
لوجين من ورائهم : وش فيها لوجين 
علي انبسط: لجون 
قرب منها وحط ايده على خصرها وقربها كانه ضامها : كل سنه وانتي سالمه 
بااسها على خدها وعطاها علبه صغيره: عقبال مليون سنه 
البندري ونواره ومسفر ووليد ماعجبهم الموقف وتوقعوا من لوجين ردت فعل عصبيه
لوجين ابتسمت : شكرا ...وانت سالم 
نواره معصبه: علي .. لو سمحت احترم نفسك وبطل هذي الحركات 
علي: نواره شفيك 
نواره بنفاذ صبر : لوجين وقفيه عند حده لايتمادى 
لوجين : عادي وش سوى 
اللكل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجوري: وش سوى ؟؟ كل هذا وش سوى ..انتم هيه مسلمين خافوا الله 
علي: مافي شي يستاهل تعصبون جذيه 
وليد: صدق ببريطانيا ...بس انتم عرب وخليجين 
علي : ح
توه بينطق .. قاطعته نواره وهي تشوف وجه لوجين المنحرج
نواره: لو سمحتوا علي وسعيد ممكن تخلونا مع لوجين شوي 
علي: اوكيه ...بااي لجونه 

************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

راحو علي وسعيد ومسفر ماتدخل لانه يعرف انه ماينزل للوجين من زور
الجوري: شفتي يالوجين صار يتمادى معك 
نواره : ليه سكتي له 
وليد: كان وقفتيه عند حده 
لوجين اخيرا نطقت: بس انا عاجبني الوضع ذ
الجوري : لا مو عاجبك لاتحاولين تنسين احمد على حساب نفسك 
لوجين بس سمعت اسم احمد عصبت رمت الاغراض اللي جايبتها لهم على الارض: ماحد له دخل فيني. . 
وليد ببرود وهدوء : بس انتي عايش معنا مو بغابه 
لوجين وصلت معها : الجوري مالك دخل باحمد وطلعوا من حياتي اذا ماكنت اشرف لهذي الدرجه 
.وتركتهم معصبه ......نواره تووها تحس انها مفروض ماتحرجها قدام علي وسعيد ومسفر ووليد : يالله زعلت 
الجوري: وانتي كان لازم تتليقفي 
نواره: مادري ماحسيت انقهرت 
وليد: كان مفروض احد يكلمها لان الشباب اذا شافو البنت كذا تماودوا 
الجوري: نواره قومي كلميها 
نواره: لا لاياشيخه وش ناويه علي 
الجوري: المشكله اخاف يجيها الربو وشنطتها عندنا 
وليد: اذا تبغوا انا اكلمها 
الجوري: لاانت لا بتعصب عليك لانك كلمتها ... مسفر يروح يكلمها ويعطيها الدواء 
مسفر: لا انا لا 
نواره: ليه انت كنت ساكت وماراح تقولك شي 
مسفر توه بينطق 
الجوري : خذ معك الشنطه اخاف يجيها الربو 
مسفر: لا دوروا على احد غيري ...هي ماتطيقني ولا انا اطيقها 
نواره: مو وقتك روح قبل لايصير لها شي 
مسفر استسلم لان رفضه ماله مبرر ومو وقته جد 
مشى يدورها : وينها هذي بعد 
شافها جالسه عند شجره مسنده راسها ومغمضه عينها 
تردد قبل لايروح ..
وقف عندها حط الشنطه على الاض
لوجين بهدوء وهي مغمضه : بليز نواره اذا جايه تتكلمين مالي خلق اللي فيني مكفيني 
مسفر سكت ماعرف وش يقول 
لوجين : انتي عارفه كلمت بابا امس 
حطت راسها على رجلينها وصارت تبكي 
مسفر توهق وش يسوي يخاف يتكلم وتعصب ويسكت وتعصب 
لوجين على وضعيتها وبصوت يقطع الفلب وبتنفس صعب: قلتله بابا بكره اصير 21 سنه ..تدرين وش قالي ..
ياجعلك ماتبلغين ال22
وصارت تبكي وايدها ترتجف ..حتى شعرها صار يبكي معها ..
مسفر انصدم من كلامها ... معقوله ماتكون دلوعته معقوله ابوها يقولها كذا ...كسرت خاطره قرب لعندها 
مسفر وهو يحط ايده على كتفها وبحنان : قومي اليوم عيد ميلادك مفروض ماتنزلي ولا دمعه 
رفعت راسها مستغربه ..اخر شي توقعته مسفر ..ندمت انه سمعها 
مسفر يكمل لها ويناظرها بعناد لنظراتها الندمانه : اليوم انكتب لك عمر جديد لازم تفرحي 
لوجين تمسح دموعها بسرعه ..وقالت برتباك: فكرتك نواره 
بعدت عنه ومشت 
مسفر وهو يرفع شنطتها: لوجين ..لوجين 
لوجين وقفت 
مسفر وصل لعندها: شنطتك 
لوجين: ايوه ..شكرا 
مسفر: ولو حنا بالخدمه ..حاضرين لطيبين 
لوجين مشت معه وبتردد وقفت وقف معها لفت عليه 
مسفر ( يابوي هالعيون بحر ماهي بعيون)
لوجين: مسفر 
مسفر: نعم 
لوجين وهي تلعب بظافرها وتناظر بعييد اهم شي ماتناظر عينه : ياليت اللي سمعته مايعرف عنه احد 
مسفر وقف يتاملها ( سبحان من خلقك آيه في الجمال) ومارد عليها ..ناظرته ليه مارد عليها مافهمت نظرته 
لوجين : لهذي الدرجه صعبه عليك تسكت ..( انهارت بوحهه ).. ترى حتى انا ماطيقك بس علشان خاطر البنات اجلس معك 
تركته ومشت 
مسفر ( لحضه ماعطتني فرصه احكي.... يعني انا اللي طايقك وميت عليك ..على شنهو هذي مصدقه نفسها )
***************************
بالكلاس
لوجين طنشت الجوري ونواره وجلست بعيد عن المجموعه 
طلال : نادوا لوجين ليه جالسه بعيد 
الجوري: لحد يكلمها لزعلت شينه 
ذوق: لوجين زعلانه ليه ؟؟
قالت الجوري كل اللي صار لذوق و البندري وطلال
ذوق: حراام عليك يانوري احرجتيها 
البندري : انا بروح لها 
مسفر : الله يعينكم عليها هذي كيف ستحملتوها
ذوق/ لاتتكلم عليها كذا... قلبها طيب ..وانتي البندري مب وقته تروحين لها 
وبنص المحاضره جئت لوجين... نوبه متواصله من الكحه ..
بعد الترجمه 
نواره: اذا سمحت يادكتور ان تخرج لانها مصابه بالربو 

الدكتور ناظر لوجين وان وجهها احمر :لم يبقى الا وقت قليل على انتهى المحاضره ولكن تفضلي 
طلعت نواره لعند لوجين ..لوجين رفعت شنطتها وبعدت ايد نواه عنها 
لوجين وعيونها مغرقه من كثرت الكحه وبصوت عالي : ابعدي مابغى منك شي ..( لفت على المجموعه ) واذا انتم مايشرفكم تعرفون حتى انا مايشرفني 
مافهموا كلامها الا العرب بالكلاس ... 
طلعت واللكل سكت 
وليد: لا شكلها جد شينه لزعلت 
ذوق : ولاتعررف امها وابوها اذا زعلت 
مسفر: كلامها قوي بصراحه 
ذوق : الحقيها يانواره 
طلعت نواره وراء لوجين 
وليد: الجوري ليكون انتيمثلها لازعلتي 
الجوري ابتسمت لانها فهمت غرض سواله / ليه تسال 
وليد حس على نفسه : ها ولاشي بس 
سكت ماحصل رد ...طلال كان كاشف مشاعره الجوري
طلال: يبغى يسوي احصائيات هههههههههه 
البندري حست بالغيره من الجوري لان وليد ماسالها ماتدري ليه وش سبب الغيره وعلى اي اساس : احس ان سوالك ماله داعي 
****************
لوجين شربت مويه وخذت الدواء هدت شوي 
نواره: حبيبتي لوجين ..زعلانه 
مشت عنها وجاء ببالها شكل احمد يقولها وهي زعلانه 
احمد :انتي انا واناانتي عمرك شفتي حد يزعل من نفسه 
تذكرت لوجين احمد كانت طريقته في الكلام كذا ..كان حنون عليها حيل ويحبها من قلب ومايررضى على زعلها صدق انه ماكان صادق كثير لكن كان يهتم حتى وهو بالمستشفى وبيلفظ انفاسه الاخيره كان يقول لها:سامحيني .. سامحيني يالوجين 
هي ماسكه ايده وتحس انها هي اللي تلفظ انفاسها الاخيره 
(بعد الترجمه)
لوجين :مسموح يامن ملكت الروح 
احمد وزاد تعرق جبينه وحمر وجهه وبردت ايده : الموعد الجنه يالوجين الموعد الجنه..القاك عند رب العباد ... و .... لفظ شهادته ومات 
(آه يااحمد وينك انا شفت فيك كل اهلي للي مامره شفتهم شفت فيك امي اللي ماتبغاني ..... وابوي اللي يتمنى موتي.... واخوي اللي نحرمت منه.... واختى اللي مانخلقت.... وعمي اللي مادري عنه ....شفت فيك العالم كله.. كنت داريه بكذبك بس عاجبني ليه تروح وتتركني )
كانت سرحانه قربوا منها الشله وهي ماحست ...واضح عليها بعالم ثاني 
طلال: لوجين 
لوجين لفت كانت بتقول نعم قالت : احمد 
اللكل صار يناظر بالثاني 
لوجين انحرجت: خير شتبغون 
البندري: حنا وش علينا تزعلين ..تعالي معنا 
طلال: صح 
وقفت لوجين بس مو علشان تمشي معهم لا علشان تتجه للجهه الثانيه : برروح للشقه مالي خلق محاضرات 
وليد: وش عليك بنت الكاسر تدلعي 
مسفر عطاه نظر اسكت 
البندري: خذيني معك لشقه ..ابغ
لوجين: انا مو رايحه لشقه ..كلمة دادي وبروح اجهز للبارتي ..وكلكم معزومين ...
تركتهم وراحت ...
نواره: بعدي قلبها طيب لازم تعزمني ...
اللكل:ههههههههه 
الجوري :هبله اكيد ماتحتاجين عزومه
نواره : خساره فاتني السعودي مدير اعمال ابوها اكيد بتقابله خساره ...
طلال: اركضي وراها وشوفيه 
نواره: تكلم الذكي ...زعلانه كيف الحقها 
طلال يتريق عليها : والمزيون... بيفوتك
نواره بندم وتضرب فخذها بقهر : آه دايم احس ان لجونه عندها فوايد ...منه العوض وعليه العوض طار المزيون ....
وليد: وش قصة هذا المزيون 
نواره بحماس : هذا واحد سعودي صغير و ماعليه كلام ملاك بالارض يصير مدير اعمال لوجين وهو وصلتها مع ابوها باي مكان تروحه يروح معها بس ماتشوفها الا بالمناسبات ...لو انا مكانها لزقت فيه بس هي الله يهديها مغروره 
طلال: اكيد مو ازين مني 
نواره: انت بنغالي قدامه 
طلال: تخسين 
{مسفر:ممكن اتكلم معليه باخذ سطور بسيطه من هذي القصه اتكلم فيها عن مشاعري اتجاه لوحين ....
شخصيه متقلبة المزاج يعني يوم تضحك.... يوم تزعل ....يوم تسكت ... يوم تروق ..مايتوقع الواحد بعد دقايق وش ممكن تسوي او تقول اول مره شفتها ماهتميت لها بعد كذا اقلقتني بحركاتها الخفيفة دم وشخصيتها المرحه مع مرور الايام صرت اشوف لجوانب الثانيه لشخصيتها...جوانب شينه مزاجييه اذا زعلت لاتطاق متسلطه ..مغروره .....لكن مع الاسف بعز غروها اشوف بعينها ضعفها وانكسارها ....ماعندها ضوابط مافي شي بحياتها خط احمر ...مشاعرها ثلج ماتهتم بمشاعر غيرها واقصد بكلام علي اللي واضح حبه لها من عيونه وانا بصراحه هذا الشخص اكرهه ...اما الجوانب الحلوه وفيه جد لهذا اللي عورت راسنا به احمد واحمد ماكانه ميت كانه عايش بيننا ومعنا هذا احمد الله يرحم هو سبب نظرة الانكسار بعينها ..لوتذكرون من دقايق وش قالت عن ابوها بصراحه مماتوقعت ان ابوها مايحبها هذا اللي فهمته والا انا غلطان..جيبو ا لي تفسير ثاني لكلامها 
من هذا احمد اللي كل شهقه من صدرها تنطق باسمه .. 
انا اذا تعلق الموضوق بلوجين احس بكره لها واتنرفز واحس انها مغروره وفلوسها هي اللي رازتها**
طلال : مسفر يله مانت بجاي معنا 
مسفر: بجي 
وبعد ماجلسوا 
مسفر: وش قصة احمد 
نواه: احمد خطيب لوجين 
مسفر وطلال ووليد : خطيبها 
نواره: ايوه الله يرحمه كان خاطبها لانه مات من 3 سنسين 
الشباب : 3سنين ولحد هاللحين تحبه
الجوري تكمل عن نواره: ايوه . ..وقبل زواجهم ب5 اسابيع صار له حادث بغابه طاح من شجره او شي مثل كذا ونقلوه للمستشفى لكنه مامات الا بعد يومين ...
ذوق: انا حبيته من حكيها عنه
نواره : وانا بعد شفته لكن ماجلست معه كثير كان حبيب وماعليه كلام ...تصوروا هو اللي علمها الصلاه 
الشباب: الصلاه
مسفر: ليه ماكانت مسلمه 
ذوق: هههههه شدعوه اكيد كانت مسلمه بس يعني من وهي عمرها 10 سنوات هنا وشغل مربيات اكيد ماتعرف الصلاه ..اذا فيه بالسعوديه ناس ماتعرف الصلاه كيف وهي هنا 
طلال: وين امها 
الجوري: ياحياتي من بعد ماطلعت من بطن امها بدقايق وهي يتيمة الام .... يعني امها ماتت وهي عاشت 
البندري : اصلا امها م
قاطعتها ذوق: البندري ؟؟؟
البندري حطت ايدها على فمها: اوه نسيت ...خصوصيات 
مسفر بنفاذ صبر : وهذا وهذا احمد وش قصته كان عايش هنا 
البندري : انا بسكت 
نواره : لا كان جاي سياحه مع اهله وتعرف عليها ..وعاش هنا وكانت تصرف عليه ودخلته الجامعه بفلوسها 
وليد: بفلوسها ..هذا طمعان 
نواره : لا حرام عليك ...كان كاتب شيكات على نفسه 
البندري وماقدرت تمسك نفسها اكثر : ولوجين كانت تقطعهم وترميهم علشان مايصير على حبيبها اي شي يثبت انها تدفع له 
طلال بتفكير: وابوها وينه من كل هذا 
نواره:مسافر بس ... لو بغت لبن العصفور جابه لها 
مسفر: دلوعته 
البندري: شرايك بنته الوحيده وماعنده بهذي الدنيا الا هي 
مسفر باعها : طيب تقدرون تجيبون صور هذا الاحمد 
البنات استغربوا: ليه 
طلال: ايه والله عندي فضول اشوفه 
نواره: وع لاتتحمسون شين 
مسفر: شين ؟؟
الجوري: ايوه عادي مره ..واصلا صورته بجردانها من اربع سنين 
البندري : جردانها يعني بوكها 
نواره: ولايهمك انا اجيبها وانا بنت ابوي 
ذوق: وجع كيف 
نوراه: نسيتوا بكل مكان في غرفتها له صوره اكيد ماراح تحس اذا اخذت وحده 
مسفر والفضول بيقتله:خلاص بكره 

**************

بالشقه عند الشباب 
طلال: ياليت تحبني بنت بطره ...وتسكنني على حسابها وادرس على حسابها 
مسفر:هههههههه 
وليد : واضح ان هذا احمد كان يستقلها 
مسفر: اكيد ...لان مافي سعودي بيحب بنت فلتانه وماعليها كبير 
طلال: لاحرام ..مو لهذي الدرجه 
وليد: انت ماشفت كيف باسها وضمها هذا علي تقول ماعاد الا ياكلها وهي تضحك له 
مسفر: مسكينه مب داريه عن نيته 
طلال: خساره كان صورتوهم 
وليد: وحنا وش درانا انه بيضمها كذا 
مسفر: تقهرني ..ترركت المجموعه يعني زعلانه 
طلال: معها حق دامكم ماتشرفون انكم تعرفونها بتروح ..وبعدين احمدوا ربكم بنت الكاسر معكم 
مسفر: تكفى ...جزمتي
وليد:ههههههه انت جزمته 
مسفر: تخسى.....اذا كانت بتجيني فلوس وبترك بنتي او اختي كذا ملعون ابو الفلوس ياشيخ 
طلال ووليد:هههههههههههه 
طلال :هي تجي بالاول 
وليد: خلونا نقوم ننام علشان حفلة لوجين 
طلال: خل نشوف عيال الفلوس كيف يحتفلون بعيد ميلادهم 
مسفر : ايه والله 
طلال: ذكرتوني اقول لفيصل وبشار
***********

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الثامن
بشقة البنات 
نواره : لوجين لاتصيرين ماصخه 
لوجين : وش هذي ماصخه 
الجوري :ههههه مايعه خكريه 
لوجين : بتعتذرون اعتذروا بالعربي 
(بعد الترجمه )
نواره: ارجوك سامحيني لم اكن اقصد..رايت اليوم كيف اني احبك
لوجين ابتسمت :مسامحتك يالدبه 
نواره:ههههههههههه هذا العشم والله 
الجوري: ايوه كذا 
نواره: كل هذا زعل وجعه 
لوجين: علشان ماتتكلمون معي بهذا الموضوع مره ثانيه 
ذوق: لانهم خايفين عليك 
لوجين تلف وجهها: لحول
البنات يصرخون : لالالالالالا خلاص
لوجين:ههههههههه 
الجوري: جهزي نفسك لجونه اليوم بنحتفل بعيد ميلادك 
لوجين : بابا جهز لي كل شي كلمني قبل شوي وقال نروح ل....... وهناك مجهز كل شي 
ذوق: ترى عزمنا على كيفنا 
لوجين : عادي مش مشكله 
لوجين كان ودها تسال مسفر بيجي بس خافت البنات يترجمونه شي ثاني 
لوجين: حتى شباب المجموعه
نواره بخوف انها تعصب : ايوه ومسفر بعد 
لوجين ببارتياح بس مابينت : اوكيه 
نواره: ماعصبتي ..؟؟
لوجين : لا عادي ..ليه اعصب 
ذوق: توقعناك تعصبي لانك ماتطيقي مسفر
لوجين بلا مبالاه: لا ماتفرق
*********************
بالحفله
كانوا البنات كاشخين وكانت القاعه كبيره بس تعبت 
طبعا فيها اجانب وفيها عرب واغلب الكلاس موجود وحتى فيصل وبشار موجودين 
طلال: الحفله عاديه توقعتها اكشخ 
فيصل: ياعمي هذي ببريطانيا يعني البساطه بالاحتفال 
مسفر : شوفوا البنات نادووا عليهم وانتم اسكتوا 
ذوق وجهها صار احمر بس شافت فيصل ..ماتدري ليه تغير لونها 
سلموا وجلسوا 
نواره: وشرايكم بالبارتي 
طلال: راشد الكاسر بيحضر 
نواره: لا انقهرت كنت ابغى اشوفه وضبط معه يمكن ينوبنا من الخير جانب 
طلال تعجبه نواره نفس تفكيره بس لو تترك هالحجاب ..والهذره الزايده
فيصل:ههههههههههه داخله على طمع 
البندري: يكفي الهديه اللي بتوصلها منه 
ذوق : انا اتوقع خاتم الماس 
فيصل يتميلح عندها: شمعنى يعني خانم 
ذوق انحرجت : بس كذا تخمين 
اصعب شي تجلسين مع واحد تعرفين انه يحبك حتى لو ماكنتي تحبينه..مسكينه ذوق ماتدري وش متخبي لها 
فيصل: شكلك تتمني ان هديتك بعيد ميلادك خاتم الماس 
ذوق: لا موكذا بس بابا يهديني خاتم كل سنه 
لما سمع بابا تذكر عبدالعزيز وكرهه له ..وحس برغبه جامده بالانتقام 
وليد: وع شوفوا علي 
نواره: ودي اقتله 
بشار: هذا موجنه كويتي مو 
مسفر: الا كويتي بس عكسك يابشار انت خير الكويت وهو شرها 
بشار: ليه هذا ولد ديرتي 
فيصل: روح ضبط معه 
نواره: هذا الجوري ولوجين وصلوا 
دخلت لوجين وكانت صابغه شعرها اشقر .....مع بياضها طلع جنان ولابسه فستان وردي لنص الفخذ منفوش شوي .....وعليه كتابه ورسوم كثيره ...وكان ظهرها كله طالع لان الفستان كوكتيل وعلى شعرها طوق وردي..
ذوق: ياي كانها باربي 
البندري: الحمارره ما رضت اشوفها علشان كذا 
الشباب فتحوا فمهم على الاخير ...
طلال: متفصخه عدل 
نواره عصبت عليه:هذا اللي تفكر فيه ... هي عندها عادي ولاتقول قدامها شي حنا ماصدقنا رضت علينا 
طلال: ماني بزر عندك تصارخين كذا
طلال ولد نعمه مو ناقصه شي بس ابوه حالف مايعطيه شي لحد مايتاخر لانه هو ومسفر كانو مستهترين وتركوا الدراسه 4 سنوات ..ولما حسوا بنقص الفلوس صاروا دوافير 
مسفر يتاملها وهو مفتون بسحرها ..يوم عن يوم تزيد حلى ...
راما اللبنانيه حست بالغيره لان لوجين غطت على كل البنات الموجودين 
راما : ايه ياعمي المصاري بترز
اللكل:هههههههههههه
ضحكوا على كلمته السعوديه بترز مايركب مع شكلها 
فيصل على جنب مع مسفر : البنات بيموتون قهر 
مسفر وعيونه على لوجين : ههههه واضح حتى صديقاتها 
وليد : شوفوا الاخ علي ركض لها 
كان علي يمشي لعند لوجين والجوي ولوجين مب منتبهه له بالها مشغول على المجموعه تبغى تروح تسلم عليهم 
علي : هاي 
لفت عليه لوجين ( بخاطرها: آف شيبغى هذا الغثه )
علي: والله قمر 
لوجين: عن اذنك علي بسلم على الشباب 
تركته وراحت لعندهم ..علي عصب بس سكت 
وقفت تناظر ردت فعل كل واحد وبعدها دارت على نفسها مثل العرايس
لوجين: وشرايكم بالوك 
طلال يصفر: حلو 
نواره: حطمتيني 
ذوق: غطيتي علينا 
فيصل يقولها بهمس: مافي احد يقدر يغطي على القمر 
ذوق ارتبكت وابتسمت له : شكرا 
لوجين كانت منتظره رد مسفر بس شافته يشرب العصير ومب مهتم ...ماتدري ليه نقهرت ..( اكيد مقهور لان اليوم يومي واللكل مهتم فيني )
طلال: ارمشي بعينك مثل العرايس
لوجين: ههههههههه ( ارمشت ) وشرايك 
مسفرتقهره مصدق نفسها بزياده 

وهم يطفون الشموع 
ذوق: لحضه لوجين تمني قبل لاتطفين الشموع 
لوجين : ضروري 
علي: اكيد ... وتاكدي ان امنياتج اوامر
بشارعلى جنب : انا هذي ماحبيته...مع انه ولد ديرتي 
مسفر : وهو في احد يحبه ماكانه كويتي 
لوجين ضمت كفينه ببعض وقربتها لذقنها ...غمضت عينه

اللكل نفسه يعرف وش تمنت ...بنت المليونر وش اللي ممكن تتمناه ...وهي لوتطلب اللي تبغاه تحصله 
لوجين وهي مغمضه عينها وناسيه اللي حولها (اتمنى ان صديقاتي يضلون حولي ...و اتمنى ترجع ياأحمد ترجع لي ولا انساك....)..
نواره: ياباربي كل هذي امنيه شكلك نمتي ههههههه
اللكل :ههههههههه
فتحت عينها واول شي طاحت عليه عينها عين مسفر ..اللي بتسم لها 
لوجين بخاطرها : وع ماطاحت عيني الا على هذا
مسفر بخاطره: وش تمنت ..؟؟اموت واعرف 
بعد ماطفوا الشموع ال21
وتقسمت الكيكه اللي عليها صورة لوجين ...
وكل واحد عطى هديته للوجين الا مسفر ...فكرت لوجين انه ماجب لها البخيل 
تفرقوا وبقت هي مع ذوق 
ذوق: شوفيه يناظر 
لوجين:هههههه حرام عليك عطيه وجه شكله حبيب 
تقدم فيصل بخطوات واثقه لعندهم 
ذوق : يالله جاي لعندنا وش يبغى 
لوجين :ههههههههه ياخذ صوره 
فيصل: مرحبا 
لوجين وذوق: هلا 
فيصل: ممكن ذوق خمس دقايق 
ذوق: والله ودي بس لوجين تبغاني 
لوجين بخبث: لاعادي اصلا انا بروح اشوف نواره احسها ...( تقلد ذوق ) تبغاني 
ناظرت ذوق لوجين بحقد : متاكده 
لوجين: ايوه روحي معه 
ذوق: اوكيه ..( وهي تضغط على اسنانها وبنظرات تهديدللوجين ) بااي 
راحت ذوق مع فيصل ..وبقت لوجين لوحدها 
لوجين صارت تناظر كل اللي جاين لها ...كلهم اصدقائها ولا احد من اهلها ...آه وينك يا احمد هذارابع عيد ميلاد احتفل فيه بدونك... لوتدري قد ايش مشتقاتلك مشتاقه لحسك ...لوجودك حولي ..مابغى اللكل يكفيني وجودك ..مع انك ماكنت صادق بس محتاجه لكذبك انت الوحيد اللي وثقت فيه بحياتي 
وانت ستغليت هذا الشي بس ابغاك بكل عيوبك 
مسفر لما انتبه ان لوجين لوحدها قال فرصه وترك الي معه ومشى لعندها ..
وقف وراها ولوجين كان شعرهاا اللي على ظهرها مضايقها فجمعت شعرها وقدمته لقدام وبان كل ظهرها لاخر فقره بعامودها الفقري
انتبه مسفر لشي مكتوب على ظهرها قرب اكثر شاف وشم باسم (( احمد))
وقف من الصدمه بمكانه ..معقول هذي مو صاحيه لهذي الدرجه ..توشم ..
وباسم حبيبها الاسطوره اللي ماكان حد حب غيرها ...حس باعصابه تثور من غير مبرر 
طاحت الشوكه اللي كانت تلعب فيها لوجين من يدها.. لفت بتاخذها انتبهت بضل على الارض لفت شافت مسفر يتامل ظهرها ...خافت من نظراته 
مسفر ارتبك .. / نسيت اعطيك الهديه كانت بالسياره 
مد الهديه ..خذتها لوجين وهي توقف 
لوجين: شكرا 
مسفر: كل سنه وانتي سالمه 
لوجين : وانت سالم 
مشت بسرعه .... وقفها بسواله 
مسفر: ابوك ماجاء 
لفت عليه لوجين بعصبيه سواله نرفزها..من هو علشان يسالها سوال شخصي مثل كذا : لا بابا مشغول مو فاضي 
مسفر: ولا كلمك 
لوجين: انت شتبغى بالضبط 
مسفر: عادي اسال 
لوجين: ومن عطاك الحق تسال 
مسفر: ليه معصبه ؟؟
لوجين حست انه معاه حق كان..... سوال عادي ليه تعصب 
لوجين: لاني ماطيقك ولااطيق اي شي منك 
قاطعها ببرود 
مسفر: ليه في احد قالك اني ميت عليك 
لوجين : ياليت يعني تنسى اني معكم .. واعتبر ان مالي وجود بالمجوعه 
مسفر : حتى انا مايشرفني اكون مع وحده كذا
ناظرها من فوق لتحت باحتقار 
لوجين والقهر قاتلها...ابعدت شعرها عن كتفها بغرور : اوكيه اتفقنا 
لفت على علي اللي كان يناظرها من البدايه : علاوي تعال 
علي عبد الفلوس بسرعه راح لعندها:هلا ياقلبي 
لوجين مشت وتركت مسفر واقف مصدوم ...( توشم باسمه انا شفت مجانين لكن مثل هذي مامر علي) 

*****************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

فيصل بتردد: ذوق 
ذوق : هلا 
فيصل : انا بقولك كلام ..يمكن ماتصدقيني بس ب
ذوق: فيصل مايحتاج تتكلم طلال قالي كل شي 
فيصل يصطنع المفاجاءه : قالك ..وش قالك 
ذوق بحياء :... تكفى هو وعدني ماقولك بس منعا لاحراجك بقولك 
فيصل يبتسم : يعني عرفتي كل اللي بقلبي ومشاعري ( يصطنع الفرحه الزايده) واخيرا يا ذوق واخيرا 
ذوق تتهرب بحياء : عن اذنك الجوري تن....
فيصل: وين انا ماصدقت حصلتك وتبغي تروحي ..( بجديه ومركز عينه على عينها ) اتمنى انك تقدرين مشاعري وتسمحين لي بطيبتك ابين لك معزتي وحبي لك 
ذوق ابتسمت احساس حلو ان الوحده تعرف ان في شخص يحبها ويحس ان حياته بدونها ماتسوى ...
فيصل : الله لايخليني من هذي الابتسامه 
ذوق: تسلم 
فيصل: ممكن تعطيني رقمك 
ذوق بتردد: اوكيه 
********************

نواره تغني : الزمن علي قاسي .. مش لايه قزمه من ماسي ...
طلال: هههههههههه والله انك هبله 
نواره: اوه طلال هنا
طلال: من ضحك عليك وقالك ان صوتك حلو 
نواره : انا واثقه من نفسي 
الجوري: حرام عليك والله ان صوت نواره عذاب 
نواره : احم احم سمعت 
طلال: والله يضحكون عليك ..ماعندك ماعند جدتي
الجوري: ماعليكي منه صوتك حلو 
نواره بكبرياء وقهر : ههههههه يعني انا اللي اهتميت له 
طلال: ههههههه مشكله الغرور 
نواره بحقد : الا طلال من غير بنت غريبه 
الجوري: وين راما عنك 
طلال : اف اسكتي لاتنط عندنا هاللحين 
نواره بنذاله : راما ...( تاشر لاراما ) تعي لهون طلال بدوا ياكي 
طلال لف معصب : اي يالحيوانه 
نواره :ههههههههه استلم 
**********************
البندري تحس بفرحه انها مع وليد
البندري: وش هديتك ..؟؟
وليد: بالبدايه احترت وش اختار وبعد مشورت طلال ...ماحصلت غير العطر 
البندري: معك حق اصعب شي تهدي احد شايف خير 
وليد: وانتي وش هديتك 
البندري : ههههه ...كلنا عملناها 
وليد: كيف؟؟؟
البندري : اممم احس الهديه مو بقيمتها باللي مهديها ..وانا اشوف ان الهديه اذا كنت تعبانه فيها انا وبيدي اقرب للقلب 
وليد ابتسم لتفكيرها اللي عجبه : صح 
البندري: المشكله ان لجونه عندها كل شي 
وليد : ايوه بهذي صدقتي يعني لو حاولنا نتميز مافي امل
البندري: صح الا طلال ابن مين 
وليد: ابن عبدالله الواثب 
البندري: عندهم جريده صح ااذكر ان الواثب عندهم شي مثل كذا 
وليد: ايوه مجله ..بالسعوديه ليه تسالين 
البندري: سمعت سعوديات قبل شوي يتكلمون عن فلوس طلال استغربت مو واضح عليه 
***********************
الجوري من بعيد تناظر وليد والبنددري وتحس بنار تشتعل بداخلها ...مندمجين بالسواليف ..ولاحد هامهم ...
نواره: وشفيك طلال اذا تبغى تجلس مع راما لوحدكم نروح عادي 
طلال يناظرها بتهديد : لا عادي 
راما : يالله البارتي ممله 
نواره تغمز لطلال: ليه مالك حق ياطلال تخلي راما طفشانه وم
طلال : والله اذا ماسكتي ياويلك 
الجوري مالها خلق هواشات طلال ونواره اللي ماتخلص تركتهم وراحت 
نواره : وشفيك معصب هذا وانا بضبطك
راما : شو ازبطك 
طلال: هيه انتي... انتي بنت مو واحد من الشباب 
نواره : هههههه احيانا احسك مفهي 
طلال: انا ساكت لك كثير
نواره: يمه خوفتني 
*********************
الجوري بكبرياء مجروح راحت لعند البندري ووليد ...تحس بنار تشتعل داخلها ودها تفرقهم ... ابتسمت ولاكان شي صاير : هااااااااي 
وليد ارتبك ..البندري حست بارتباكه وانقهرت (مثل كل مره لما يجلس مع الجوري برتبك) 
البندري ووليد: هاااااي
البندري: وين نواره ..؟؟
الجوري تحس بتوتر بالجو : ههههههه مع طلال يتهاوشون 
وليد: حياك ليه واقفه 
وهي تجلس: شكرا 
البندري تضايقة من وجود الجوري .. استغربت من مشاعرها بس هذي صديقتها الصدوقه ...من ايام الابتدائيه معها ... ليه تغار منها هذي اول مره يصير لها كذا 
وليد: وهذولا مايملون من الهواش 
الجوري: احس راسي بينفجرمنهم ...
البندري: مفروض ماتركتيهم لوحدهم هذولا بيقتلون بعض 
وليد:ههههههههه مو لهذي الدرجه 
الجوري: راما معهم 
البندري: قولي كذا 
وليد: خساره ماعرفتكم على صديقي واخوي بشار 
البندري: انت عندك اخ هنا ببريطانيا 
وليد: لا ..اخو دنيا 
الجوري: لايكون بشار الكويتي 
وليد: شفتيه ...؟؟
الجوري: ايوه واضح عليه حبيب 
مسفر بعد ماجلس : وين البقيه 
البندري: مادري متفرقين 
مسفر: وطلال وينه فيه 
الجوري :مع راما ونواره 
مسفر وعينه على لوجين اللي واقفه مع بريطانيتين شقر ومندمجه معهم بالسواليف : اها 
البندري بحماس : مسفر وش هديتك 
مسفر: هديتي ..؟؟؟؟
وليد: تقصد اللي اعطيتها للوجين 
مسفر: عادي ..كتاب شعر 
البندري والجوري: شعر 
مسفر: ايوه وش فيكم 
البندري والجوري : هههههههههههههههه 
وليد: وشفيكم ...؟؟
البندري: لوجين ماتدل الشعر واهله وماتطيقه 
الجوري: ههههه اصلا ماتفهم اغلب كلماته ...
مسفر: والله انا جبت هديتي وعملت اللي علي 
الجوري: نفسي اشوف شكلها وهي تشوف كتاب الشعر 
البندري:هههههههه جواري تخيلي شكلها 
الجوري تقلد جلست لوجين الانيقه , وتقلد طريقة كلامها المرجوجه : اف من كثر الهديه ماني عارفه وش افتح ...( ترفع المنديل اللي محطوط على الصحن اللي قدامها ..) هذي شكلها هديه مميزه 
وليد بانبهار يناظر الجوري : والله جبتيها عدل 
البندري انقهرت : مو مره 
الجوري: اسكتوا خلوني اكمل 
تفتح المنديل 
الجوري وهي فاتحه عينها لاخر حد : وع وش هذا كتاب شعر ...لا شعر 
ترمي المنديل 
البندري ووليد ومسفر :ههههههههههه 
مسفر انبسط انها مراح تحب هديته ...علشان ماتصدق نفسها 
البندري : بحاول اخذه منها 
وليد: شنهو 
البندري: الكتاب 
مسفر: خذيه حلالك 
الجوري: احلفوا انت معها هديه وتوزعونها وتعازمون فيها 
*******************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لوجين ارتاحت من البريطانيتين بالموت هم يكلمونها وهي مب معهم .. 
مع علي اللي فاجائها بطلبه ماتوقعته جاد معها كذا ..كيف يطلب منها الزواج 
وهي تمشي سرحانه ..اشر لها وليد 
وليد: لوجين تعالي معنا 
لف مسفر للجهه اللي اشر لها وليد شاف لوجين مره سرحانه مو داريه عنهم ....و مانتبهت فيهم 
البندي: الاخت مو معنا 
الجوري : ولا راح تحس اكيد تفكر باحمد 
مسفر (ياذا الاحمد ولوجين اللي عوروا روسنا فيهم )
نواره وقفت عندهم بحماس : وين ذوق 
الجوري: مع واحد ماعرفه
تاشر على فيصل اللي ندمج وهو يحكي مع ذوق
وليد :هذا فيصل خوينا 
نواره: من وين ..؟؟
مسفر : سعودي 
وليد: احس ذوق انها متواضعه ..بعكس لوجين 
الجوري: حرام عليك لوجين عسل 
البندري تايد وليد علشان تلفت انتباهه : ايوه ذوق متواضعه اكثر من لوجين لكن لوجين حبيبه ومثل النسمه بحياتي من 3 سنين ونص 



لوجين: هاااااااي كيف البارتي 
وليد: حلو منظم 
لوجين بابتسامه : كويس اهم شي عجبكم 
نواره: وين كنتي سرحانه فيه من ساعه اناديك 
لوجين: انا 
نواره: ايوه وانتي مو معنا 
لوجين: افكر ب ( سكتت ) 
الجوري: بمين ليكون احمد 
لوجين: لا ..افكر ب ( ترددت تحكي والا لا.... بس تذكرت ان مسفر معهم وماتبغى تحكي قدامه ) لا بولاشي 
نواره تضيع الموضوع لانها حست ان لوجين ماتبغى تحكي قدام مسفر ووليد : يجنن البوم الصور اللي حاطته علشان نوقع ونحط صورتنا فيه 
لوجين مبسوطه : كلكم تحطون صوركم واذا مامعكم صوره تصورون هاللحين 
تتكلم وهي تحاول تبعد عيونها عن مسفر 
مسفر(آه يلعن امن جابتك ..) يتاملها وهي تتكلم حلوه, وهي تضحك, وهي تبكي , وهي ترفع خشمها بغرور, وهي معصبه, كل شي فيها ينطق حلاووه وانوثه 
وليد: وش لك بصورنا 
لوجين: كذا علشان ببعد مانتخرج اذا شتقت لكم ناظرت الصور.... لان كلها نص سنه وانتم طايرين للوطن 
البندري: يووووووووووه الله يهداك لجونه لاتذكرينا ..اهم شي ان جوجو بترجع معنا 
لوجين لفت بسرعه : بتروحين معهم وامك وخوالك
مسفر: امك وخوالك ليه انتي امك بريطانيا 
الجوري استحت لان قدم وليد يتكلمون عنها وهو يناظرها بدقه : ايوه بس مااشفتها الا قبل اربع سنوات 
وليد: علشان كذا عيونك زرقاء 
البندري ضغطت على اسنانها من القهر 
الجوري: ايوه امي عيونها زرقاء 
مسفر: وليه مانتي عايشه مع امك 
الجوري: امي بريطانيه يعني ماتلتزم باحد.. عشت مع عم البندري الكبير وزوجته اللي هما ببريطانيا 
وليد: عندك اهل هنا 
البندري انبسطت انه اهتم فيها اخير : ايوه بس رجعوا لسعوديه قبل لاجي بسنه .... 
نواره:شغاله 
الكل:ههههههههه
طلال جلس وهومعصب من نواره : وانتي حسابك بعدين 
نواره:ههههههههههههه وين راما 
طلال: الله لاييردها 
قاطعهم وليد فجاءه 
وليد: ونواره كيف تعرفتي على لوجين 
نواره : انا كنت اعرفها عن طريق النت وما سافرنا بالاجازه اخترت بريطانيا علشان اشوفها ...وصارت صديقتي ومن حظي ان التخصص اللي ابغاه معها ... واول مادرينا ان حنا مع بعض انجنينا 
لوجين :هههههه كانت نواره خفيفة دم وحبيتها حيل على النت وزرتها فوق الخمس مرات بالسعوديه كنت اروح علشانها 
مسفر باستغراب ونسى اتفاقهم : مره رحتي السعوديه 
لوجين: ايوه انا اعرف نواره من ست سنين ولازم اروح بالاجازه لها ..وعشان احمد يشوف اهله بعد 
مسفر: رحت مع احمد اللي هو خطيبك لوحدكم 
لوجين عصبت بنرفزه : مارحت معه كنت عند نواره ...
نواره حست ان السالفه بتقلب نكد :هههههههه كانت احلى ايام 
لوجين وهي تتذكر احمد كيف كان يكلمها ويقولها نرجع لبريطانيا مليت مشتاق لك .. ( ابتسمت بحزن) : تذكرين لما طردنا احمد هههههههه ( تبلع ريقها ) مسكين زعل حيل 
نواره: كل دقيقه داق غثنا 
طلال: انتم وين ساكنين بالسعوديه 
نواره: بالرياض
الجوري تغير الموضوع علشان اذا رجعوا لسعوديه تنقطع علاقتهم بالشباب : شوفوا فيصل مع ذوق مب حاسين باحد هذا واول مره يجلسون مع بعض 
مسفر ولوجين يناظرون بعض بحقد وتحدي .....
نواره اللي حاسه بان الحرب العالميه الثالثه بتقوم : اقول لوجين تعالي بوريك شي 
لوجين وهي تبعد نظرها عن مسفر بتحدي واحتقار : خير 
نواره تروح ولوجين جالسه على كرسيها معصبه تهز رجلها : ماني بقايمه 
راحت نواره ومرت لحضة سكون 
فجاءه تغير صوت الموسيقى الغربي الى موسيقى عربيه رومنسيه محزنه 
لوجين رفعت راسها بتوتر ..قلبها قرصها وحست دقات قلبها سريعه ...ذكرتها هذي الموسيقى بشي ..بس ضاع منها شنهو 
نواره بصوتها الناعم الرومنسي ..بصوتها الحلو : كل عام وانت عيد ميلاد حبي 
كل عام وانت في حياتي .... .... حياتي 

حبيبي ..حبيبي 
لوجين شهقت و حطت ايدها على فمها 
وعيونها متلت دموع ..وكانت شفايفها وفكها السفلي يررتجفون 
نواره سكتت تناظر لوجين 
مسفر استغرب من ارتجاف لوجين ..... وكان يشوف شفايفها اللي ترتجف 
البندري:ههههه جابتها على الجرح 

لوجين وقفت و بصوت مبحوح ودموعها تنزل وتهز راسها يعني كملي ...: كل عام وانت ع ( بكت بقوه ماقدرت تكمل )
نواره : 
كل عام وانت عيد ميلاد حبي 
كل عام وانت في حياتي .... .... حياتي 

حبيبي ..حبيبي 

احتفل واشعل لك شموع.... قلبي 
واهديك ورد لك زرعته..... بذاتي

اسكتت لانها تحب لوجين حيل .. وتعرف ظروفها وتعرف اللي بقلبها اسكتت ودموعها على خذها 
وطلال انجن على صوت نواره صوتها رومنسي عكس تصرفاتها وشكلها العربجي
ذوق بكت: ياي يجنن صوتها 
فيصل: مره حلو 

لوجين واقفه تناظر نواره بكل محبة الصداقه والاخوه ........وتحس بامنتان ومشاعر مختلطه تجاه نواره......
نواره توقف قدام لوجين وتمد يدينها : تعالي 
لوجين: ههههههههه 
تضحك من قلب بين دموعها ...رمت نفسها بحضن نواره ...رمت نفسها بحضن اختها الكبيره ...وامها اللي طول ست سنين كانت مثل النسمه بحياتها ..وتعرف عنها اشياء مستحيل حد يعرفها عن لوجين 
اللكل تاثر معهم وعجبته العلاقه القويه بينهم ..
والبندري والجوري وذوق اركضوا لهم وضموهم ثلاث سنوات ونص كانت حلوه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل التاسع 




اللكل رجع تعبان حيل حتى الهدايه مافتحوها لامها بكره بتوصل للفندق 
اليوم الثاني بالجامعه 
طلال: صباح الخير 
وليد ونواره و مسفر وذوق :صباح النور 
طلال: وين الباقي
مسفر: نايمييييييين لان المحاضره تبداء بعد ساعه 
طلال: وانتم وش عندم مداومين بدري 
نواره: نلعب اونو ...يعني ليه مداومين ..علشان البحوث نقدمها ونفطر مره وحده 
طلال: اونو من وين جايبتها ...يالقديمه 
نواره تفشلت : من جيب امي ..من الس
قاطعها طلال: انتي وحده بوحده .. مره وحده لاتردين 
نواره:هههههههههه شخبار راما 
طلال: تمام سهرنا للفجر 
نواره: حركات .( تغمز ) للفجر 
ذوق: تعال افطر 
طلال وهو يجلس ابتسم لذوق : يسلم عليك فيصل..
مسفر استغرب من تقرب فيصل لذوق مع انه يحب لمياء وخاطبها ...
ذوق بحياء : الله يسلمه ويسلمك 
نواره تحط يدها على قلبها :آآآآآآآآخ 
ذوق تخزها 
نواره تغني : آخ ياقلبي ياللي منشغل في هواهم 
ذوق : كلي تبن 
نواره وطلال/هههههههههههه 
مسفر: وش قصتك مع فيصل..؟؟
ذوق : ها ولاشي 
طلال: علينا ..كل شي انكشف 
مسفر يناظر طلال مستغرب: وش اللي نكشف 
طلال توه يتذكر ان مسفر مبادئه كثيره وكلامه كثير ...خاف يفضح فيصل ويقول عن لمياء 
طلال: لا ولاشي
نواره قفزت فجاءه : تذكرت ( تضرب يدها براسها ) 
ذوق: وش اللي تذكرتيه ...؟؟
طلال يقلدها ويضرب راسه : نسيت 
نواره : هههههههه بايخه ...
تطلع من شنطتها اللي مرميه على الارض لانهم يفطرون على الاعشاب ..تطلع دفتر كبير شوي ولونه وردي وسماوي ومكتوب عليه من بره ..احمد ولوجين 
ذوق شهقت : انتي هيه وش جايبه 
طلال: احمد ولوجين ليكون البوم صورهم 
نواره: احيانا تكسر القاعده وتصير ذكي 
طلال : والله احلفي ..؟؟
مسفر : هذا فيه صور احمد 
نواره تهز راسه ايوه تهزه بحماس : بس ها ماحد يعرف غيرنا 
ذوق: حرام عليك صدق انك مو قد الثقه 
نواره: عادي مراح تحس ..وبسرعه برجعه 
ذوق عصبت : ولو باي حق تاخذينه 
مسفر: ذوق ليه مكبره الحكاييه كلها دقايق ونرجعه 
ذوق:لا مفروض
طلال سحب الدفتر وفتحه 
نواره: بشويش لايتقطع 
مسفر بسرعه راح لعند طلال ومسك الدفتر 
اول صوره كانت لواحد متشخص بثوب وشماغ وكانت ملامحه عريضه مره ..عيونه وساع وفمه كبير شوي بس شفايفه صغيره ...واسمر ..وانفه طويل مررره ..
مسفر : هذا احمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نواره: ايوه ( عفست وجهها) مو حلو 
طلال: وع انا احلى ..على شنهو تموت فيه
بسرعه مسفر فتح الصفحه الثانيه يبغى يشوف باقي الالبوم قبل لاتاخذه ذوق لان من عيونها واضح انها تفكر تسحبه 
الصوره الثانيه لاحمد ولوجين قبال الاهرامات 
طلال: اهرامات ..راحت معه مصر
نواره: مصر وجنيف والسويد ولبنان وسوريا والاردن وامريكا والسعوديه
مسفر حس بمشاعر غريبه ... من هذا الاحمد مافيه حلا زياده على شنهو تحبه 
الصوره الثالثه ولوجين على حض احمد والفررحه واضحه بعيون الاثنين ...واضح عليهم الحب ..
طلال: يابخته ..
مسفر: ليه ..؟؟
طلال: متمتع بالفلوس ومسافر وماكل ببلاش 
نواره عصبت : وانت اهم شي عندك الفلوس ...
طلال: ليه في شي بالدنيا اهم من الفلوس 
ذوق سحبت الدفتر من طلال ومسفر : شفتوه ارتحتوا خلاص ...الباقي خصوصيات 
طلال: خساره فاته وليد 
مسفر: وش اللي فاته.. هذا الشين 
نواره: لاتتكلم عنه كذا والله انه حبيب 
ذووق رمت الدفتر بسرعه بحضن نواره : نواره خبيه بسرعه لوجين جايه 
كلهم لفوا على لوجين مرتبكين 
ونواره دخلت الدفتر بالشنطه 
لوجين بابتسامه عريضه : صباح الخير 
اللكل: صباح النور 
ارفعت النظاره الشمسيه على شعرها الاشقر اللي مجعدته ..
لوجين : وين البقيه 
نواره: ليه حنا مانسد 
لوجين : لا ماتسدين 
تقصد مسفر 
نواره: مالت عليك 
ذوق دق جوالها ..شافت الرقم فيصل دق قلبها بسرعه ماعرفت وش تسوي 
نواره : مين 
ذوق بارتباك : بعدين اقولك 
قامت ترد بعيد عنهم 
نواره : البنت هذي انا شاكه فيها 
***************
ذوق : الو 
فيصل: صبااااااح الخير 
ذوق:صباح النور.... اسمع فيصل انافكرت امس وقررت اني مسجله رقمك للضروره ....وانا محترمه مشاعرك بس اني اكلمك تلفون ..سوري هذا غلط 
فيصل: حبه حبه اكلتيني 
ذوق : سوري بس في شغلات لازم تتوضح 
فيصل: اوكيه اوكيه بس انتي لاتزعلين ياقلبي 
ذوق بعصبيه : فيصل .. 
فيصل: اوكيه اخليك باي 
حست ذوق انه زعل وهي اتحب حد يزعل عليها كيف وهو يحبها 
ذوق: فيصل لاتزعل مني بس انا اهلي وثقوا فيني واتركوني لوحدي ببريطانيا مستحيل اخون ثقتهم 
فيصل: والنعم فيك ..انا عارف انك بنت اجاويد واوعدك ماضايقك ..بس تكفين لازم اشوفك على الاقل ...
ذوق ابتسمت : اوكيه 
فيصل وده يذبحها .....(تتامر بعد بعديها لك هين يابنت عبدالعزيز ..قال ايش قال مربيه ): اوكيه اخليك هاللحين 
ذوق : بااي 
**************
لوجين: افطرتوا قبلنا يالخونه 
مسفر: انتم تاخرتوا 
لوجين : المحاضره بعد نص ساعه 
علي كان يمشي لعندهم 
لوجين وجهها تغير وتضايقة ..: افففففففففف شيبغى هذا 
نواره: لاتعطينه وجه 
طلال : انا اريحك منه 
علي: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته 
اللكل بضجر: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
علي : هاي لجونه كيفك 
لوجين بنفاق تبتسم : كويسه وانت 
علي: انا تمام 
مسفر وقف : لوجين ممكن ابغاك شوي 
لوجين: انا 
مسفر: ايوه ..
علي وده يقول شي بس سكت 
قامت لوجين مع مسفر وهي مستغربه وش يبغى فيها 
بعد مابعدوا شوي 
لوجين : نعم ..؟؟
مسفر: خلاص صرفتك منه 
لوجين: اها 
مسفر: ليه وش فكرتي اني ابغى فيك 
لوجين: ولا شي ..( وهي تناظر علي واقف يسولف مع نواره وطلال ) هذا مايفهم بيجلس لوقت المحاضره 
مسفر: وانا ابغاك لوقت المحاضره 
لوجين: آف بس هذا مو حل كل مره بتهرب منه 
مسفر: ليه رابطه نفسك فيه 
لوجين : يبغى يتزوجني 
مسفر : كيف ...؟؟؟
لوجين :هههههههههههه مابقى الا هو ولد مادري مين يتزوجني 
مسفر سكت من الصدمه ...
لوجين بضيق : لاتستغرب الناس عند القرش يصيرون عبيد 
مسفر : يعني انتي عارفه انه يستقلك 
لوجين: وشرايك يعني هو في حب بالدنيا 
مسفر استغرب ... كان وده يقوول واحمد...بس في شي منعه 
لوجين : اعزمك والا تعزمني 
مسفر: كل واحد يشتري لنفسه
لوجين رفعت حواجبها بالعاده اذا قالت لاحد من الشباب كذا يقول هو اللي بيعزم علشان مايبين انه مو طمعان فيها بس هذا مسفر غير يبين لها كرهه وهاللحين مايبغى يعزم ..
جلسوا على الكراسي يفطرون وكل واحد ساكت مو لاقي كلام يقوله ,
لوجين طفشت ومسفر ماله خلقها 
مسفر: آف كم باقي على المحاظره 
لوجين : ربع ساعه ..........وهذا لحد هاللحين لازق 
مسفر: تعالي نرجع وقولي له انك ماتبغينه 
لوجين : لا لازم اعلمه درس قبل ...
مسفر: يمكن يحبك 
لوجين: انت تفهم لغة العيون 
لف مسفر عليها يناظر بعيونها : تقريبا 
لوجين : انا لما اناظر بعينه ماشوف اللي يقوله بلسانه واللي تسويه تصرفاته ...
مسفر وهو يتعمق تدقيق بعيونها : وشلي كنتي تبغين تشوفين 
لوجين ارتبكت من نظراته قلبها دق بقوه رهيبه .../ اشياء كثير

نواره تناظرهم من بعيد مبتسمه تحس ان خطتها بدت تنجح وتتنفذ ..واضح عليهم الانجام والهدواء

***

----------


## جنون الذكريات

مسفر: مثل 
لوجين ارتبكت اكثر من عيونه اللي مركزه عليها ..: عادي اي شي 
مسفر اصابع ايده تنبض وعرق بوجهه انشد من الارتباك ومن نظرات لوجين الخجوله : تقصدين الشوق اللهفه المحبه العطف الحنان الامان 
حست لوجين انها تشوف كل كلمه يقولها بعينه ..ارتفعت حرارة جسمها ..ومسفر زادت دقات قلبه 
لوجين تبلع ريقها : تقريبا 
البندري والجوري : السلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام عليكم 
لوجين اقفزت من الرعبه ..ومسفر تغير وجهه 
البندري:ههههههههه وش فيكم خفتوا وش كنتم تحشون فيه 
مسفر: بالعله علي 
الجوري: وع وينه 
قالولهم كل اللي صار وليه هما هنا 
***************
بالمحاضره الجوري ماسكه الجوال بلوتوث شافها وليد شغل بلوتوثه ودور اسمها لحد ماحصله وصار يرسل لها اغاني وصور واشعار ...وهي ماتدري من هو , بعدين رسل لها ملاحضه 
بعد الترجمه ..ز( انتي عربيه ام انجليزيه )
ارسلت 
( عربيه وانت )
ارسل
( عربي حتى النخاع )
صارت الجوري تتلفت تشوف مين اللي ماسك جواله ولانتبهت في وليد لانها ماناظرته ماتوقعت يكون هو 
ارسل
( انا سعودي وانتي )
ارسلت
( سعوديه بس احتفظ باسمي وشكلي لنفسي )
ارسل
( ممكن اعرف بس اتي محجبه والا لا )
ارسلت تكذب 
( ايوه ) 
ارسل
( خساره فكرتك الحلوه اللي عيونها زرقاء...وشعرها اسود ولابسه اورنج )
ارسلت 
( اي وحده ) وهي عارفه انه يقصدهاا 
ارسل
( هذا اللي عيونها زرقاء اجمل بنات المدرج )
الجوري خافت انه عرفها 
( لا انا احلى ) 
ارسل
( خليني اعرفك واحكم ) 
الجوري ملت وسكرت البلوتوث ووليد يضحك عليها ماعرفته 
*****************
بالعصر
طلع مسفر يدور على فستان لاخته وهو محتار مره وده ياخذ لها احلى الفساتين 
وقف يناظر محتار بين فستانين سمع اصوات بنات سعوديات يتكلمون 
الجوري: وينها تاخرت 
نواره تصارخ:يله خلصينا 
لف مسفر عليها مع انهم كانو معطينه ظهرهم لكن عرفهم .. شكلهم ينتظرون وحده تجرب 
طلعت من الغرفه الصغيره لوجين كانت لابسه فستان ابيض يشع منه النور بشرتها البيضاء مع اللون الابيض صارت ورديه كانت مثل الملاك تمشي وهي مستحيه ومنزله راسها كانها عروس .. مسفر فتح فمه اختلطت افكار كثير براسه حس انها بتمشي لعنده..تخيل انه واقف بجنبها ..استغرب من تفكيره ارتسمت ابتسامه على وجهه من افكاره لهذي الدرجه شكلها الحلو خلاك تتوهم
نواره تصفر: ماقدر على اللي يستحون 
الجوري: مايلبق 
رفعت راسها :هههههههههه وشرايكم حلو
صارت تدور فيه 
يناظرها مسفر كانها فراشه تطير بكل حريه ...
الجوري: اانتبهي لايدور راسك من كثر الدواره 
لوجين وهي تناظر نفسها بالمرايه وايدها على بطنها : 
اهبل لو ان احمد شاف.... 
سكتت وغرقة عيونها ... نواره والجوري كسرت خاطرهم لحد هاللحين تفكر باحمد لحد هالحين مانسته 4سنين ماكانت كفيله تدفن حبه معه 
نواره تغير جو ضربت لوجين على ظهرها : والله لو يشوفك زوج لميس ليغير رايه 
لوجين لتفت على نواره ودموعها على خدها بصوت مبحوح: نواره مشتاقتله 
نواره ضمت لوجين وتذكرت حسام ...حست انها تضم نفسها تصبر نفسها 
الجوري : لجونه...احمد الله يرحمه ادعيله ان الله يرحمه وان شاء الله تلاقينه بالجنه 
لوجين وهي تمسح دموعها : يله عاد ماصدقتوا قلبتوها ماساءه وشرايكم حلو 
الجوري ونواره ومسفر يدرون انها تكابر لان الحزن واضح بعيونها الانكسار منعكس ...وبرجفت ايدها 
الجوري: انا اقول تجربي اخر واحد 
ورفعت فستان هادي مره 
لوجين وهي تناظر شكلها بالمرايه : لا ابغى هذا ..عجبني انا لو كنت بعرس كان اخترته علشان كذا باخذه للميس
نواره : حسبي حسابك فستان عرسي عليك 
لوجين : الفندق والفستان والمعرس علي 
الجوري:هههههههههه والمعرس بعد 
نواره: والله ثم والله اني لارقص بعرسك حافيه 
لوجين: لاياماما انا مراح اعرس ...(تبلع ريقها بحزن ) ... وراي دراسه 
ماحبوا يتكلمون لانهم عارفين السبب ...احمد اكيد
مسفر سوى نفسه... كان توه داخل : اوه انتم هنا 
لفوا الثلاثه : مسفر 
مسفر يناظر لوجين انه مصدوم : خلاص قرب عرسك 
لوجين حست بحراره ومغص ببطنها وجهها صار احمر تمنت ان الكل يشوفها بالفستان الا مسفر:هههه لا اي عرس ..جالسه اجرب لوحده من صحباتي 
نواره: وشعندك هنا 
مسفر : والله زواج اختي بعد شهر وحلفت ان الفستان على ذوقي ..ههههههه وانا متوهق ماعرف لهذي لسواليف 
الجوري: حركات هذي اختك 
نواره: ولايهمك الفستان علينا... 
الجوري: وشرايك بالفستان اللي لابسته لوجين 
لف على لوجين يناظرها من فوق لتحت ..لوجين لعنت 
الجوري بخاطرها ... ومسفر مستقل الوضع يناظرها بتدقيق 
مسفر بخبث : والله ي
قاطعته لوجين : شوفه كذا 
وصارت تدور بثقه 
مسفر قلبه زادت دقاته ..كانها طفله مبسوطه بملابس العيد ...اثر شكلها بالفستان عليه ...يكابر: اشوف واحد ثاني 
لوجين ودها تموته ماتبلعه ابدا يقهرها .. ومسوي نفسه ماهمه الفستان ...: اوكيه براحتك بس انا عاجبني هذا 

*********
اليوم الثاني 


بعد لمحاضره
تجمعوا عند المكتبه علشان الملازم اللي طلبها الدكتور 
لوجين كانت لابسه تنوره مبكره قصيره وفيها شويه نفخه ...وبلوزه سوداء مخصره 
لوجين: اف مالي خلق ملازم 
لوجين اكسل وحده بالمجموعه ومهمله طول ال3 سنوات اللي فاتت ناجحه على الحفه .... بعكس مسفر اللي اهم شي عنده الدراسه علشان يرجع ويتزوج بنت عمه الريم اللي محيرها له
نواره: ياكسوله ....
لوجين : لاوالله من جدي اذا بتدخلون المكتبه بروح اجلس مع علاوي 
طلال يتريق : علاوي ...روحي لعلاوي 
نواره: ههههههه وليه منقهر وانت تقولها 
طلال: ماحبه هذا العلاوي 
لوجين : من يجلس معي 
المجموعه كلهم دوافير لانهم جايين يرفعون راس اهلهم يعني مايبغوا تطلع غربتهم على الفاضي...اما هي ماعندها سالفه 
وليد: والله ياعزيزتي لوجين مافي 
مسفر :يله لانتاخر 
دخلت لوجين مكرهه مالها الا تحضر 

بعد ماتفرقوا الشباب والبنات عند المحطه ...
طلال: لحضه بنات عندكم شي اليوم 
الجوري: لا ليه 
طلال: وش رايكم نتعشى مع بعض بمطعم رايق 
لوجين : حلو كم الساعه 
وليد :تسعه 
نواره: اوكيه بس اهم شي ياطلال تجيب معك راما ههههههه 
الجوري: ههههههههه 
طلال: ايوه اغير اسمي اذا جبتها 

وتفرقوا 

مسفر : انت هيه وش عندكم 
طلال: عادي والله انهم بنات حبوبات ولمتهم حلوه ليه مانعزمهم برى ( كذاب هذي كانت خطه منه هو فيصل لان ذوق ردته بالتلفون 
مسفر: هم كلهم اوكيه الا هذي لوجين 
وليد: انا احسها عادي 
طلال: خساره وليد فاتتك صورر احمد حبيبها 
وليد: شفتوه 
قالوا له كل السالفه 

بالشقه
دخلوا البنات وشافوا الهدايه وصلت 
نواره: اخيرا وصلت 
لوجين : ماتوقعتهم كثير كذا 
ذوق : ناسيه ان حبايبك كثير
البندري وهي ماسكه كاميرة فيديو : يله افتحيهم 
لوجين عدلت شكلها بالمرايه .. وجلست على الاض كانها طفله بتنورتها البكره وشعرها المجعد 
نواره: اساعدك 
لوجين: ايوه تعالوا معي 
نواره: لاامزح انتي اللي مفروض تفتحينهم 
لوجين وهي ترفع هديه صغيره تقراء الكرت 
كل عام وانتي بخير ....اخوك : وليد 
البندري والجوري شهقوا : وليد 
لوجين : ايوه 
بعد مافتحتها : جايب عطر 
البندري والجوري ودهم ياخذونه 
اغلب الهدايه كانت عطر وساعه ونظاره 
ولما جئت بتفتح هدية مسفر 
لوجين : وع ياكرهه كان ودي ارمي الهديه بوجه 
الجوري والبندري منتظرين رد فعلها بحماس 
نواره: افتحي نشوف 
افتحتها كان ديون شعر لحامد زيد 
لوجين باستغراب : من حامد زيد 
البنات : هههههههههههههه 
ذوق: في احد مايعرف حامد زيد 
لوجين : مغني 
البنات : ههههههههههههههههه 
نواره: هذا شاعر وهذا ديون شعر يعني قصايد 
لوجين عصبت من الفشيله : ادري ...
وحطت الكتاب داخل شنطتها 
كملت فتح الهدايه ...
بعدها راحوا يتروشون ويرتاحون لان الليله معزمونين على العشاء عند الشاب 
دخلت لوجين غرفتها وعندها فضول تعرف شنهو الشعر اول مره بحياته تشوف الشعر ولامره فكرت فيه او تخيلت انها بتقراء عندها فضول تشوف الشعر 
تروشتت وتمددت على السرير .... وهي لابسه شورت وبدي نص ... فتحت الكتاب بحماس 
اول صفحه ..
"اربع خناجر"
مشكله لا جات حاجتك بيديـن البخيـل
مايفكـك ليـن تدفـع كثـر مايدفـعـه 

ومشكله لا صرت مطعون بكفوف الدخيل
في ظهرك اربع خناجر وبالصدر اربعـه 

ومشكله لا ضاق بالوقت رجـالً ثقيـل
يطلب احبابـه وعيـا زمانـه ينفعـه 

ليت ربي مايحاسب خليـلً مـن خليـل
دام مال الحظ فزعـه وللوجـه اقنعـه 

ودام مال العذل تالي ومابالحيـل حيـل
الغـلا سمـاً نذوقـه ومـرً نجـرعـه 

نحتري فيه القا والحصيل هو الحصيـل
مثل حلمـاً ماتحقـق وعيـت اقطعـه 

كني اللي حط بشفاه من جمـر المليـل
لا قـدر يرميـه للنـاس وزرا يبلعـه 

والظروف اللي حدتني لنيـران وفتيـل
عرضت دمع المحاجـر لشـيً يجزعـه 

والمدامـع بالغـلا لا تحـال ولا تحيـل
والمشاكل كل ماجـات جـات مجمعـه 

اعذلوني عن هوى النفس وعي

نامت وهي مابعد تكمل القصيده نامت على الكتاب 
*********************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

البندري دخلت غرفة الجوري ونواره 
نواره: اطلعي بننام 
البندري : لا ابغى اقولكم شي بخاطري 
نواره جلست بهتمام : وشو 
البندري : ماني قادر انام من كثر التفكير 
الجوري: بسم الله وشفيك 
البندري وهي تجلس على سرير الجوري: آه ..بنات انا احب 
نواره:ههههههههه تحبين 
الجوري بحماس : والله من متى ..؟ وكيف..؟؟ وليه ...؟؟ومين...؟
البنددري:هههههههه شوي حبه حبه .انا حبيت وليد 
الجوري كل خليه بجسمها وقفت عن الحركه وليد هي سمعت دل والا لا حبت تسالها وتتاكد : مين ..؟
البندري: وليد اللي معنا بالشله ...يالله يهبل ماني قادره انام من كثر مافكر فيه ... احسه ملك قلبي واحساسي 
نواره:هههههههههه حركات بندوره تحب 
الجوري بلعت لسانه من الصدمه ...وايدها صارت ترجف ومتسمع اللي حولها .. ( وليد ...وليد يالبندري ..ليه ؟..وشمعنى؟ ...من كل الشباب ماحبيتي الا اللي احب ...وليه ماحبت وليد الا البندري ليه مو نواره او لوجين ...ياربي ماختارت الا وليد )
البندري: اهم شي الجوري والله لو قالت مايصلح لي تركته وشرايك بختيار قلبي ياجوجو 
الجوري تلملم نفسها وبابتسامه باهته : عادي ماعليه كلام 
نواره: وع ماتوقعت انك عاطفيه يالبندري وبتحبي من الشباب اللي معنا 
البندري: تتوقعون يحبني 
الجوري ودها تقول لا مايحبك يحبني انا اشوف بعينه الاهتمام فيني بسواله اللهفه لي ...
نواره: والله مادري اليوم على لعشاء بنحس 
البندري: جوجو وش فيك ساكته 
الجوري: مافيني شي بس احس اني سكرانه من التعب فيني النوم 
نواره: اي والله 
البندري بوناسه لانها خبرت صديقاتها عن اللي بقلبها واكيدانهم فارحانين لها :اخليكم تنامون وانا بروح ادور لي ملابس علشان العشاء مع حبيب قلبي 
البندري غطت وجهها بعصبيه : تصبحون على خير 
نواره: نامي لك شوي علشان تسهرين عدل 
البندري ولابتسامه ماليه وجهها :
"مالحب الا للحبيب الاولي 
الجرح اللي بيده يطيب وينجلي" 
الجوري تحت البطانيه تضغط على اسنانها علشان ماتبين شهقاتها ودموعها تنزل 
نواره : وقمتي تغنين ..؟؟
البندري والفرحه واضحه من ضحكتها العاليه والا اقول اغنيه احلى تصلح لليوم ... 
"عمري ماتمنت شي 
قد ماتمنيت اشوفك 

واروي عيني من حلاك 
وتلمس كفوفي كفوفك"
نواره: ياعاشقه روحي ناميلك شوي علشان بشرتك تصير حلوه عند ولودي 
البندري:هههههههههه ولودي هذا انا اللي ادلعه بس 
نواره بهمس: اسكتي شكل الجوري نامت 
البندري بهمس: ياحياتي جو جو شكلها تعبانه يله بطلع بس علشانها 
طلعت البندري ..والجوري تبكي وكبمات البندري ترن باذنها 
(.انا حبيت وليد............ : وليد اللي معنا بالشله ...يالله يهبل ماني قادره انام من كثر مافكر فيه ... احسه ملك قلبي واحساسي............. "مالحب الا للحبيب الاولي 
الجرح اللي بيده يطيب وينجلي......... "عمري ماتمنت شي 
قد ماتمنيت اشوفك 
واروي عيني من حلاك 
وتلمس كفوفي كفوفك..) 
الجوري بنفسها : لا يالبندري تكفين قولي انك تمزحين ...قولي انك ماتحبينه وانك تختبريني اذا احبه والا لا .... والله ماخسرك يالبندري علشان واحد ماعرفه الا من شهر ..والله لاقتل حبي اللي بالمهد علشان ...ابيع كل شي واشتريك ..) 

الساعه 9 ونص اوصلوا البنات للمكان المحدد
نواره: شوفوهم 
تاشر على طاوله كبيره جالسين عليها مسفر ووليد وطلال وبشار وفيصل 
ذوق ارتبكت : فيصل معهم 
لوجين :هههههههههههههههه عادي ..سولفي معه 
ذوق تاخذ نفس: انقلعي 
الجوري بس شافت وليد جالس بهيبته ويبتسم لها دق قلبها بسرعه ...قربت منها البندري ومسكت ايدها ...وضغطتها بقوه وهي تناظر وليد 
البندري: جوجو وليد ...
الجوري حست بايد البندري البارده وهي عارفه صاحبتها اذا خافت او ارتبكت يصير جسمها بارد
الجوري وهي ضاغطه على مشاعرها وتدوس قلبها علشان البندري : ليه خايفه ابتسمي ...حرام يبتسم لك 
البندري وعيونها بعيون الجوري: قلبي بيوقف ..
الجوري: شدعوه تبالغين( ابتسمت لها ) روحي حسسيه بحبك 
قالت كذا وهي حاسه بنفس مشاعر البندري 
البندري تلف : لا برجع للشقه 
الجوري: تعالي وين بترجعين 
البندري : ماتوقعت اني احبه كذا ..حسي قلبي( وتحط ايد الجوري على قلبهااللي يدق كانه طبل ) 
الجوري تبلع ريقها :هههههه ماتوقعتك كذا .تعالي نروح فشله البنات سبقونا 
نواره : هلا طلول وين راما ..؟؟
طلال بنفس خايسه : اهلين ..ماجائت 
نواره: هههههههههههه حركات خايف عليها من عيون الشباب 
طلال: والله اذا ماسكتي ياويلك .. 
لوجين كانت لابسه بنطلون وقميص هذي اول مره يشوفونها الشباب ببنطلون 
وليد : لوجين فيك شي متغير 
نواره:ههههههههههه اكيد لانها لابسه من ملابسي 
طلال: اقول طالعه عربجيه 
نواره: شقصدك 
طلال : اللبيب بالاشرة يفهموا 
فيصل: كيفك ذوق ..؟؟
ذوق: تمام وانت كيفك 
فيصل ناظرها بعتاب وسكت مارد عليها ....حست ذوق انه زعلان وحست بتانيب الضمير 
وليد: الجوري البندري اجلسوا ليه واقفين 
جلسوا وهم ساكتين وكل وحده قلبها مسلمته لوليد 
الجوري البندري ... آآه..ياخويتي وحبيبتي ... حتى اللي عطيته قلبي عطيتيك اياه صدق ان حنا توم من بطن امهات غير ...) 
طلال ونواره مندمجين بالهواش وفيصل ساكت يناظر ذوق اللي تسولف مع وليد والبندري ..عشان يضبط دور العاشق الولهان ....مسفر ماكان يبغى يجي بس غصبوا عليه ربعه ..والجوري تناظرعيون البندري اللي واضح عليها الفرحه وهي تتكلم مع وليد 
وليد : الجوري غريبه ليه ساكته 
الجوري: ها... لامافيني شي معكم 
البندري عصبت( ان اتكلم معه وهو يسال عن الجوري .......... يالله شكلي خرفت من كثر ماحبه اغار من الجوري هههههههه صدق اني هبله 
ذوق: ايوه الجوري اليوم مو طبيعيه ..
الجوري: والله مافيني شي ...؟؟؟
وليد بخوف: روحي المستشفى شكلك متغير
البندري قامت لعند ظهر الجوري : ايوه الجوري تبغى نرجع 
الجوري: لا بس راسي يعورني شوي اذا ماخف برجع 
وليد: اكيد
الجوري: ايوه كملوا عادي 
نواره لفت عليهم : وش فيكم ..؟؟
الجوري: مافينا شي ..كملي هواشك 
طلال : ههههههههه لامايخلص 
نواره :ليه تضحك ماتنكت ترى 
طلال ارتفعت ضحكته حتى لفوا عليهم اللي بالمطعم 
لوجين : يله وين العشاء ..؟؟
مسفر : هذا هو على وصول 
لوجين: انا بروح للحمام نونو تجي معي 
نواره: ايوه ابرك من مقابل طليطل 
طلال: طليطل بعينك ...قليلة الحياء 
راحوا نواره ولوجين وعيون مسفر وطلال عليهم ...بعدها لفوا على بعض وشافوا بعيون بعض الاعجاب والانبهار بالبنتين اللي راحوا 
..وطلال ومسفر: ههههههههههههههه 
فيصل: وش هالضحك .؟؟
طلال : سلامتك ..( بهمس عند مسفر ) ياحياتي على الحلا 
مسفر: بنت الكلب مزيونه حيل بس لما تتكلم وتناظر نفسي اقتلها 
فيصل: هيه تحشون بمين 
البندري: ليكون فيني 
طلال: لا ارتاحي مو فيك 
دق جوال نواره اللي على الطاوله ( جرح السنين ...يتصل بك ) 
طلال رفع الجوال : من جرح السنين ..
رجعه وهو يرفع حواجبه 
بشار : جنه الاكل بطى 
ذوق: ايوه ... والله تاخروا 
فيصل: تاخروا ( وهو يناظر ذوق) هاللحين اجيبه 
قام بسرعه لعند الجرسون ....طلال لف على ذوق وغمز لها ...ذوق انبسطت من حركة فيصل شكله جد يحبهاخلاص بتعطيه وجه 
البندري : ايوه ياعم حد قام لك 
ذوق: شكلك متاثره من اسلوب نواره ..
رجعت نواره ولوجين : وش فيها نواره بعد 
طلال:: يقولون نواره عربجيه وماعندها اسلوب 
نواره: من اللي قال 
طلال: ذوق 
..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

نواره : ذوذو حش من وراي ..انا عربجيه ها ..
ذوق: ههههههههههه 
لوجين : وين فيصل ..؟؟
ذوق : ليه تسالين ..؟؟
لوجين تبتسم : مشتاقتله ههههههههه 
بشار فهم قصدها ..وابتسم للوجين اللي تعجبته ردت له الابتسام وهي مستغربه من اول ماجلسوا وهو يبتسم
ذوق انحرجت من لوجين : لابس استغربت انك تسالين عنه 
لوجين : لا حصل ههههههههههه خير 
ذوق : وجع ان شاء الله 
نواره وبشار ولوجين انفجروا ضحك على ذوق 
لوجين : : انت من وين من الكويت 
بشار : من الجهره 
لوجين : ههههههه من عيالنا 
بشار : عليج نور من عيالكم 
طلال: حركات تعرفين الجهره 
لوجين : اكيد لان امه كويتيه من الجهره 
بشار : صحيح امك كويتيه 
لوجين: لا احمد خطيبي الله يرحمه 
البندري تغير الموضوع : اخيرررررررا بيوصل العشاء 
مسفر: من بركات فيصل 
فيصل وهو يرتب الصحون مع الجرسون متحمس : اكيد لان مايرضينا جوعكم 
يناظرر ذوق 
طلال: ياعمي وش هالدلال ذوق دخيلك تعشي معنا كل يوم 
ذوق: لا احلم كل يوم صعبه 
لوجين: انا اجي كل يوم انت تامر 
طلال: اوه وش هالرضى 
لوجين: بكره اهم حدث بحياتي..علشان كذا رايقه 
مسفر : ليه بتتزوجين 
لوجين : لا بتطلق ...ههههههههه
نواره : جد لجوجه ..وش عندك بكره 
لوجين: بكره ...آه ( تتنهد وهي مبتسمه )مراح اقول لكم 
فيصل: اجل ليه حكيتي من البدايه 
لوجين: عادي ..لما اتاكد من شي بقولكم 
لحضة سكون بس صوت الملاعق والشوك والصحون ...اللكل ياكل بسكات
فيصل: ها مسفر متى ناوي تروح لسعوديه 
نواره : السعوديه ..؟؟؟ وش عندك.؟؟
مسفر: ابد ولاشي بروح لزواج اختي و ( ابتسم ) املك 
اللكل لفوا عليه مستغربين : املك ...
لوجين مارفعت راسها تناظر الصحن وتلعب بشوكتها بالاكل بتوتر ...ماتدري ليه حست بقهر . ودقات قلبها زادت ماتتخيل ان مسفر بيتزوج 
نواره بحماس : واللللللللللللللله من بتاخذ 
مسفر: بنت عمي 
البندري تغمز له : حب الطفوله 
مسفر استحى لانه مو متعود ان الانظار كلها عليه : لا عادي 
نواره: اها علينا اعترف اكيد تموت فيها 
مسفر وهو يناظر لوجين بتحدي اللي رفعت راسها تسمع الرد: : اموت فيها ..قليله بحقها 
نواره: هههههههههه واو حلو 
الجوري وقفت : انا راسي يعورتي شكلي برجع للبيت 
البندري وقفت معها : اوكيه باي شباب 
الجوري: وين ..؟؟
البندري: بروح معك 
الجوري بانفعال : لالالالالا مايحتاج 
البندري: قولي والله ...تعالي بس 
وهو يمشون كم حطوه بعيد عن الطاوله 
الجور: لا ارجعي واجلسي مع وليد
بندري: ليه الجلسه بدونك تسوى ....؟؟
الجوري: لا روحي فرصتك مع وليد 
البندري: تفكرين هذا وليد بيهمني اكثرمنك..... يله بس اوديك ترتاحي 
سكتت الجوري لانها تعرف لبندري عنيده وماتتنازل عن شي ( ياقلبي يالبندري تركتي الجلسه مع وليد اللي بداء يصير نبضك علشاني ..والله مانساها لك يا البندري ..ويلموني في حبها ) 
مسفر: لاالملكه بعد يومين وزواج اختي بعده ب3 ايام 
ذوق: يعني بتغيب اسبوع 
مسفر: ههههههه مستقبلي الاجتماعي اهم 
لوجين كان لموضوع عادي وهي تبتسم : وش اسمها ...؟؟
الفضول ذابحها تعرف اسم اللي قدرت تملك قلب مسفر ..استغربت من ردة فعلها وش دخلها فيه تعصب 
مسفر بنصر ...يحس انه حطم لوجين بهذا الخبر مايدري ليه : ترى عندنا السعوديين عيب نقول الاسم لكن بما اننا ببريطانيا ..ابقول ( برومنسيه قال )الريم
نواره : الله اسم رومنسي 
بشار: الريمومسفر ماتركب 
مسفر: لا تركب وترى كلكم معزومين بالاجازه على زواجي 
نواره : اكيد كلنا بنحضر والله مافوت شوقتها ..الا لوجين مراح تحضر 
مسفر لف على لوجين : ليه ..؟؟
لوجين : هو بالسعوديه 
مسفر: اكيد 
لوجين: علشان كذا ماقدر احضر لو انه ببريطانيا اوكيه ههههههه 
علشان ماتبكي حست انها تذكرت احمد 
مسفر: لا والله ماطبها حتى لو شهر العسل كنت متمني انك تحضرين بس الظروف ..وليه ماعندكم بيت بالسعوديه 
لوجين : اكيد عندنا بس ماروح لهم ماذكر وين بالتحديد ...لاني اذا نزلت لسعوديه اروح لبيت عمي محمد ابو نواره 
بشار: نواره بنت عمج 
لوجين:هههههههههه لا بس هو مثل عمي ( لفت على نواره) تذكرين الشامبو نونو 
نواره :ههههههههههه مسكين بابا لعبنا فيه 
لوجين : علشان مره ثانيه يرضالنا نروح للماركت 
نواره ولوجين :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه
فيصل: وش حكايت الشامبو 
لوجين : عمي محمد قلناله نبغى نروح للماركت عيى علينا لان كان زحمه برمضان ..وحقدنا عليه ... ورمينا الشامبو هههههههههه
نواره: هههههههههههههه 
طلال: وبعدين 
لوجين : هههه على سيارته الجديده .....هههههههه 
نواره: هههههههههه الله لايعيده من يوم ماطلعنا من البيت 3 ايام 
وليد: لوجين انت وش عليك ماله سلطه عليك 
نوواره: لا اصلا بابا يعاملها مثلي واحسن بعد 
لوجين: دامي جالسه ببيته كلمته تمشي علي وعلى اللي جابوني 
مسفر استغرب من طريقة تفكيرها كانها سعوديه جد ( قال بستاهزاء ): لا مشاء الله عليك وتعرفين عادات السعوديين بعد 
لوجين عصبت : ليه قالولك عني ايرانيه 
نواره تغير الموضوع لان مسفر ولوجين بينهم حرب داحس والغبراء : يعني ادور الفستان يامسفر 
مسفر: هههههههههههههه مابعد صار شي 
طلال: لاتحاولين مهما تلبسين شينه 
نواره : اذا ماكشخت وريتك 
مسفر: هيه وين تورينه الزواج بالسعوديه ...يعني اذا تخرجنا انسي تشوفينه 
نواره كانها تذكرت : ايه والله 
فيصل: اما انا بشوف اللي ببالي على طول لانها بتصير حلالي ن شاء الله 
ذوق استحت 
طلال: هههههههه ان شاء الله 
( طلال وفيصل حقيرين علشان الفلوس يسون اي شي ) 

رجعوا من السهره مبسوطين وهلكانين لان البنات بعد المطعم راحو للصالون

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل العاشر
بعد اسبوع ... بالجامعه 
كانوا بالبريك جالسين يفطرون كلهم ...وطفشانين لان اليوم عندهم 3 محاظرات 
مسفر : آف بكره برتاح وبطير لهلي 
نواره: خذني معك 
مسفر: حياك 
ذوق: وين حياها ...عندها غيلب لسماء 
طلال: خليها تروح وتفكنا 
لوجين طول الوقت متوتره وعلى اعصابها وكل شوي تناظر البوابه..استغرب مسفر حالتها ..حتى وليد لاحظ 
البندري : ذوق اللي مفروض تروح 
ذوق : اسكتي انا لو مانا بابا مهددني كان رحت قبله 
فجاءه 
لوجين شهقت ووقفت................ اركضت بسرعه 
خافوا من شهقتها وجلسوا يناظرونها وين بتروح 
كان فيه واحد طويل لابس بدله اسود في اسود ولابس كاب جنز ونظاره واقف يتلفت ..واضح عليه يدور احد 
لوجين تصارخ وهي تركض : تركي ..تركي 
لف الشاب عليها ..وابتسم : لوجين 
اركضت لعنده وارتمت بحضنه بقوه ..حتى انه كان بيطيح من ثقل جسمها اللي انرمى عليه 
تركي:هههههههههههه 
لوجين : وحشتني ..كيفك 
تركي : وانت اكثر ..انا تمممممممممممام 
وكل المجموه تناظرهم وتسمع صوتهم اللي كان عالي من كثر الشوق 
لوجين وهي تبعد عنه : كانك حليان 
تركي يهمس باذنها شي وهي تموت من الضحك 
لوجين: والله واخيرا 
مسفر...يمشي لعندهم ..والمجموعه تتبعه وكلهم عندهم فضول ..من هذا تركي ..الا نواره طبعا تعرفه 
مسفر: ماعرفتينا 
لوجين مستغربه وش يبغى هذا بس ماحب تفشله ...
وقفت عن تركي ومسكت ايده بفرح كانها طفل مبسوط بشي 
لوجين : هذا تركي اخو احمد 
اللكل:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نواره : انت تركي 
تركي ابتسم: اكيد نواره 
نواره: ههههههه يحظي انا مشهوره 
طلال يمد ايده : تشرفنا ..معك طلال 
تركي يبتسم : وانا بعد تشرفت 
وليد يسلم : وانا وليد 
نواره من غير ماتمد ايها : اخيرا شفتك ياتركي ...كنت مشتاقه اعرفك ..مشكوووووووووور على كل شي 
المجموعه يحسون انها طلاسم او رمز تتكلم عنها نواره 
تركي : العفو 
ناظر لوجين مستغرب ...لوجين قالت له بعيونها بس هذي اللي تعرف 
الجوري من بعيد: وانا الجوري 
البندري : وانا البندري ...
تركي : هلا والله انتم خوات 
البندري والجوري بنفس الوقت : لا ههههههههه 
مسفر ماحب تركي ابدا لان فيه شبه من احمد كثير 
تركي يناظر مسفر ينتظره يتكلم ومسفر ساكت ويناظرهم ببرود 
لوجين تفشلت من مسفر عند تركي 
لوجين: وهذا مسفر زميل 
تركي : تشرفت 
مسفر احتقر تركي ولوجين : وانا بعد 
..ومشى 
تركي باحراج : ليكون ضايقتكم
لوجين: ماعليك منه وتعال اجلس 
وهم يمشون بيجلسون ..لوجين تفكر ليه مسفر معصب وزعلان توه يضحك ومبسوط ...وش للي مضايقه...وحركته مالها داعي هذا هو بيسافر انا ماسويت مثله 
المجموعه راحوا علشان يتركونهم على راحتهم 
تركي: وين يالوجين سرحانه 
لووجين: ها معك ...قولي كيف رانيا؟ 
تركي : كويسه ...انتي اللي كيفك ..؟
لوجين: انا كويسسسسسسسسسسه وكلها نص سنه وارتاح من العذاب 
تركي: ههههه وبعد هذي السنه 
لوجين:اممممم اكيد بمسك شركه او موسسه حق بابا 
تركي: الله يوفقك ويهنيك
لوجين : تسلم ..وين رانيا هي معك 
تركي: لا تركتها بالفندق ...عروس اكيد خايفه 
لوجين تغمز له: عروس اكيد خايفه......... والا انت اللي خايف عليها هههههه 
تركي:ههههههه يله عن اذنك لجونه .
بحزن مسك ايدها بيدينه الثنتين : .هذي اخر مره اشوفك فيها انتي عارفه انا متزوج ..واخاف ان رانيا تزعل اذا عرفت اني اعرفك او 
لوجين تبلع ريقها وتقول بكبرياء .: ههههههه عارفه حرام تخرب بيتك علشان ذنب اخوك ...يله ياتركي اشوفك على خير ان شاء الله 
المجموع تناظرهم ولاتدري وش يقولون 
تركي : ان شاء الله ...( قلبه معوره لوجين مثل اخته امل ) انتبهي على نفسك 
لوجين : اوكيييييييييييييه باي 
ضمته بخفيف وراح 

مسفر: ههههههه هذا وهو اخو خطيبها مدري زوجها 
نواره: شقصدك ..؟ 
الجوري وهي متضايقه من لوجين اللي تضم من من كان : هي كذا تسلم 
وليد: اجل لاسلمت عليها ليه ماتضمني ..
طلال: بس الشخصيات المهمه 
البنات سكتوا ماعرفوا وش يردون 

بعد مامشى تركي خطوتين للوجين لحقته تصارخ : تررررررررررركي ...تركي 
تركي لف بسرعه 
لوجين راحت لعنده : دقيقه 
وركضت جهة المجموعه ( الشله ) 
نواره: وش عندك ..؟؟
لوجين تدور بسرعه بشنطتها ..: نواره ماشفتي دفتر شيكاتي 
نواره كان عندها بالشنطه: دقيقه كانه عندي 
سحبت الشنطه وعطتها الدفتر 
لوجين تاشر لتركي لحضه 
لوجين بنفاذ صبر: قلم ابغى قلم 
طلال: مسفر جنبك القلم 
مسفر وهو يعطيها القلم وده يقولها: ( يالغبيه اكيد يستقلك وياخذ منك فلوس )
لوجين كتبت بيسرعه بالدفتر مبلغ ووقعت 
رمت القلموالدفتر وركضت لتركي 
تركي: وش رحتي تسوين 
لوجين :هههه طولت عليك 
تركي: لا مو لهذي الدرجه 
لوجين تحط الشيك بجيب جكيته الثقيل ..: الف مبروك منك المال ومنها العيال ..هذا هدية زواجك 
تركي: ليه مايحتاج 
لوجين تبتسم : اذا ماعطيت اخوي اعطي مين 
تركي : تسلمين ..يله اشوفك على خير 
لوجين: كم مره قلتلي اشوفك على خير ...
تركي: ههههههه ماعديتهم 
لوجين : لاني ان شاء الله بشوفك على خير ...( بجديه وعيون مدمعه ) اسمع تركي حلفتك بالله اذا شفتني لاتسلم علي ولاتناظرني داريه انه مو طبعك بس علشان رانيا حرام انت تعرف شكثر تحبك ..لاتخاف انا داريه انك تبغى تسلم اعتبر سلامك وصلي سمعت وصل من غير لاتقوله 
ابتسم تركي بحنان: اوكيه 
لوجين نزلت دموعها اللي مسكتها : تكفى تركي لاتنساني وارسلي صور عيالك ...تكفى ..ابغى اشوف عيال اخو احمد ... 
تركي قطعه قلبه عليها يمسح دمعتها: ايشري 
لوجين : بااااااااي 
تركته وراحت من غير اي كلمه زياده ... راحت للحمام تغسل وجهها 

نواره مقهوره من حركات لوجين صحيح ان هالموقف يصير بشوارع بريطانيا مليون مره بس هذي لوجين السعوديه والمسلمه 
مسفر يتريق.. : انتم متاكدين انا هذا مو احمد 
طلال: شكلها تحبه 
نواره: لا انتم مو فاهمين شي 
ذوق اللي عصبت معهم واستغربت من رد نواره: وش اللي مو فاهمينه 
نواره: ياليتني اقدر اقولكم 
طلال: قولي وش ماسكك
نواره: ماسكني وعدي 
الجوري: في شي عن لوجين مانعرفه 
وليد : اسكتوا هي جايه وشكلها مولعه 
لوجين طلعت من الحمام مكسوره ....و كلمة تركي ترن باذنها 
((وبعد هذي السنه 
وبعد هذي السنه 
وبعد هذي السنه 
وبعد هذي السنه ))
(( يله..هذي اخر مره اشوفك فيها انتي عارفه انا متزوج ..واخاف ان رانيا تزعل اذا عرفت اني اعرفك او 
........
..هذي اخر مره اشوفك فيها انتي عارفه انا متزوج ..واخاف ان رانيا تزعل اذا عرفت اني اعرفك او 
................

..هذي اخر مره اشوفك فيها انتي عارفه انا متزوج ..واخاف ان رانيا تزعل اذا عرفت اني اعرفك او 

قطع عليها افكارها ايد نواره على كتفها : لجونه وش فيك 
لوجين: ها ماف( تبلع ريقها ) مافيني شي 
مسفر حس شكلها مره تغير بعد ماراح تركي (وش قالها حزنها كذا ...وش اللي ماتقدر نواره تقوله وله دخل بتركي ولوجين)
ذوق راحت لعندها : لجونه وش فيك 
لوجين بصوت فيه بحه : ها ..المحاضره بدت 
طلال: ايه والله بتبدى 
نواره: مراح احضر الا اذا حضرتي 
لوجين: اكيد بحضر يله 
وهم ماشين للمحاضره دخلوا كلهم وكان مسفر بالاخير ولوجين تمشي ببطى لان اللكل يهرول علشان يلحق 
لوجين فجاءه حست بضيق تنفس وان صوتها راح تحس بيد تمنعها عن التنفس ..تبغى تنادي نواره قبل لاتدخل المحاضره بس صوتها خانها حست بلسانها ثقيل ومخدر ..افتحت فمها تبغى هواء ..شافت ظهر مسفر قدامها حست بانها غرقانه وحصلت خشبه تتستند عليها مدت ايدها وهي ترتجف .حطتها على كتف مسفر 
مسفر يمشي وهو يفكر بلوجين وتركي واللي صار ...لوجين هاجسه في الفتره الاخيره ..يقوم يفكر فيها يجلس يفكر فيها ..فجاءه حس بيد على كتفه وصوت 
لوجين وهي تكح ...لف عليها 
لوجين وجهها احمر وعيونه مغرقه دموع 
مسفر: لوجين 
لوجين بس سمعت صوته حست بالامان ورجلها ماعلدت تشيلها ..رمت نفسها على الارض ..
مسفر خاف : لوجين ...لوجين 
لوجين تاشر على الشنطه 
مسفر مافهم عليها ...حست انه مافي فايده .... رمت نفسها بحضنه وغمضت عينها ...
مسفر رتبك ماعرف وش يسوي ...حس انه يرجف مع رجفتها ..رفعها من الارض ولاقرب مستشفى 

نواره: كنت متوقعه ان الخايسه مراح تحضر 
طلال: خليها شكلها متضايقه 
نواره: حماره ..اللحين اذا دقيت مراح تدق 
وليد: وين مسفر 
الجوري: اكيد بالمكتبه هو من البدايه قايل مراح يحضر
البندري : اليوم بيعين الدكتور الديو للبحث الميداني ...لان الاختبارات بعد اسبوعين والاسبوع الجاي مذاكره 
الجوري: انا مع ذوق من هاللحين 
قالت كذا لانها كانت متوقعه الا متاكده ان وليد بيقول هو معها ...وعلشان تصير البندري معه
البندري: وانا مع ..اممممم ( تسوي نفسها تفكر وهي ودها تقول مع وليد ) نواره حست فيها وتفلسفت ..
نواره قالت بسرعه من غير تفكير: انا مع طلال وانتي مع وليد ولوجين مع مسفر 
طلال: ههههه لاتتلزقين 
نواره توها تنتبه انها قالت مع طلال : انقلع مصدق نفسك خلاص انا مع لوجين وانت مع مسفر 
وليد استغرب من الجوري حس انها تتهرب منه حتى ماصارت تجلس معه مثل قبل : اوكيه انا مع البندري 
البندري والفرحه مو سايعتها : اوكيه ونواره مع طلال ولا كلمه... لوجين خوافهوانتي بعد .... ماينفع تروحين معها للغابه او تسافرين 
طلال: مردك لي مردك لي 
نواره: اذا ماربيتك مره ثانيه ...
طلال: احلفي ..انا اللي بربيك 
نواره مدت ايدها : تتحدى 
طلال مد ايده بتحدي : اتحدى
وليد: الجوري انتي وذوق ماينف
الجوري قاطعته بعصبيه :انا وذوق نعرف نتصرف 
وليد استغرب وش فيها هذي عليه لا يالجوري لاتقتلين حبي لك بمعاملتك هذي طول وقتك رقيقه و ناعمه بتعاملك 


*****************************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بالمستشفى 

بعد ماركبوا عليها جهاز التنفس.... وقالوا لمسفر ان الربواللي معها بيزيد اذا زعلت مره ثانيه .. توه يدري ان معها الربو توقع انها كحه بسيطه 
كانت شنطة لوجين عنده طلع جوالها ودور رقم ابوها ماحصله بس لقى رقم اكرهك ..استغرب مين ؟؟ ترك عنه الفضول ودور بابا ..بابي ..دادي ..يبه ..البابه ...ماحصل شي تذكر مدير اعمالها المزيون اللي تحكي عنه نواره ودق عليه لان اسمه مدير اعمالي ..بعد دقتين 
: الو 
مسفر: الو 
: من معي لوجين ..؟؟
مسفر: لا انا زميلها..ممكن حكي مع راشد الكاسر
حس برهبت اسم راشد الكاسر وهو يقولها 
: هههههههه راشد مره وحده ..( بقسوه وجديه) العم راشد مشغول عنده اجتماع ..
مسفر: بس هي بالمس
سمعت صوت رجال وصوته رزه وله هيبه: من تحكي 
: هذا ياعم راشد واحد من زملاء مادري اصدقاء لوجين ... 
رد عليه الصوت الجهوري: سكر بوجهه والا اقول قوله يضف وجهه ويقول للحماره الفاجره اللي معه بنزل لها فلوس 
: ياانت ( يقصد مسفر) ..اتوقع سمعت 
سكر السماعه ..بوجه مسفر 
مسفر وقف دقايق ماسك السماعه ومصدوم ..(( ويقول للحماره الفاجره اللي معه بنزل لها فلوس ))
مسفر : الفاجره في حد يقول لبنته فاجره ..
حست بحنان للوجين واول مادخل عليها كانت تشرب مويه
حس بحررة جسمه ترتفع ..كسرت خاطره كانت عطشانه مرره وتشرب مثل البزر 
بشغف ..حس انها محتاجه تشرب حنان مثل المويه اللي بيدها 
اول ماشفته ..حطت الكاس على الطاوله..وهموم الدنيا كلها بوجهها الابيض ..اللي زاد بياضعه من التعب 
مسفر: الحمد لله على السلامه 
لوجين : تسلم ..ومشكور .. 
مسفر: العفو 
لوجين بتردد وهي منزله راسها تلعب بالشرشف اللي عليها : ماكان ودي اعطلك عن المحاضره بس ماشفت حد الا انت 
مسفر: لا عادي اصلا انا مالي خلق احضر 
سكتوا 
لوجين: كم حساب المستشفى 
مسفر: دفعته ..
لوجين: لا مولازم ماح
مسفر يبتسم:خلاص دفعته ..رديه لي بعدين 
لوجين وهي بتنزل: خلاص بطلع ..
مسفر: بروح اجيب الدواء من الصيدليه وم...
لوجين: لا مولازم انا بجيبه مشكور ارجع لكليتك
وقفت وهي تمسك شنطتها 
مسفر: اوكيه براحتك بس حبيت اساعدك 
لوجين: مشكور ...( تدور بشنطتها )وين جوالي ..
مسفر مد لها الجوال : اخذته علشان اكلم ابوك ..
لوجين رفعت راسها بسرعه وبارتباك : بابا 
مسفر: ايوه علشان اقول ل
قاطعته لوجين بعصبيه : ومن قلك تكلمها ( بصراخ) حد طلب منك تدق عليه 
مسفر بعصبيه : لاتصارخين ماني بصغر عيالك 
لوجين: لابصارخ علشان ماتتفلسف مره ثانيه .. وانت من عطاك ال
مسفر راح لعندها بصراخ: قلتلك لاتصارهي 
لوجين تزيد صراخ: اعرف قدرك ولات
مسفر لاشعور رفع ايده وعطاها كف 
لوجين حطت ايده على مكان الكف مصدومه اول مره في حياتها كلها حد يمد ايده عليها ... هي حتى صراخ ماحد يتجرى يرفع صوته كيف واحد ماد ايده 
مسفر ماستوعب اللي سواه بس كان منقهر من اسلوبها لمتعالي اللي تكلم فيه الناس 
لوجين تتكلم بين اسنانها وبهدوء : انت تعطيني كف ... ماولدته امه اللي يهين بنت الكاسر 
حطت اصبعها البابه على راسها : حطيتك هنا .. وانا اذا حطيت احد ببالي مايطلع 
وناظرت فيه بتحدي : والله لادفعك ثمنه يامسفر 
تركته وطلعت 
مسفر: ( انا ليه سكت لها ...ومن هي علشان تهدد ) ..لحقها بسرعه 
مسفر: انتي ..اعلى مابخيلك اركبيه 
تركها وطلع من المستشفى للجامعه...لوجين راحت للشه على طول تبكي اول مره تحس بالاهانه كذا من هذا مسفر يمد ايده عليها اللكل يتمنى رضاها ونظره منها وهذا يطنشها ويحتقرها وتجرى يمد ايده عيها ..
جلست تفكر بمسفر حست باحساس غريب , تحس ان هذا الكف صحاها من شي بس ماتدري شنهو ... كانت محتاجه هذا الكف من زمان علشان تحس بالامان حسسها كفه باحساس ماهي قادره تفسره .... 
بعد ماتروشت وجلست على السرير تفكر برد اعتبار لها ..شافت كتاب القصيد مرمي على الارض بعد امس ...كرهته وكرهة حامد زيد وكرهة الشعر لانه منه رفعته ورميه بالارض بقوه تفككت صفحاته وانرمت بعض اوراقه 
لوجين بصوت عالي : اكررررررررررررررررررهك 
***********************
الشباب وهم بالشقه 
مسفر جالس قدام التلفزيون يشوف المصارعه وهو ضام المخده ..هو صحيح يناظر التلفزيون لكن عقله وتفكيره بمكان ثاني( مهما كان مين انا علشن امد ايدي عليها..ولو قالت لبوها وسوء سالفه ...لا اصلاابوها قال عنها فاجره واضح انه مايحبها ولايهتم فيها ...مسكينه وش قالها تركي خل الربو يجيها .. تستاهل علشان تعرف قدرها مره ثانيه وماتصارخ على الرجال ..)
كان تفكير مسفر متناقض مره ..
طلال: صحيح مسفر قبل لانسى 
مسفر: امممممم 
طلال: اليوم الدكتور حدد الطلبه للبحث الميداني 
مسفر: اوه صح ..كيف نسيت وماحضرت ...مع مين انا ..؟؟
طلال: مع لوجين 
مسفر تعدل بجلسته: كيف ...؟؟
طلال: ههههههههه مع لوجين راشدالكاسر 
مسفر : ليه 
طلال: والله اسال الدكتور انتم الاثنين ماكنتم موجودين فقررت نواره انكم تسون البحث مع بعض ووقعوا كل الطلبه يعني مافي مجال للتغير 
مسفر وقف معصب :وهذي نواره تفكر من راسها وتقترح على كيفها 
طلال: اعصابك ...مراح تاكلك البنت 
مسفر: انت مو فاهم شي ...
طلال: فهمني 
مسفر دق جواله نسى عصبيته وقهره وكل شي ..( العنود ..يتصل بك ) 
مسفر: هلا والله عنوده ...
بو مسفر : هلا بوليدي هلا بتاج راسي 
مسفر: هلا بالغالي هلا يبه ...هلا باأهلي كلهم ..كيفك كيف لوالده والعنود و رنا وسامي ونوال و عيالها طلوق الصغير 
بو مسفر : ههههههه كلهم تمام , ها يابعدي متى تجي طيارتك 
مسفر: بعد ساعه بروح للمطار ..وعلى الساعه 6 المغرب انا عندكم...
بومسفر : الله يرجعك بالسلامه 
مسفر: ويسلمك 
بومسفر: يله وانا ابوك روح نام لك شوي قب
قاطعه مسفر: ان شاء الله يبه تطمن الا كيف ..الريم
بو مسفر:هههههههه يله مع السلامه 
مسفر: مردوده يابو مسفر ..مع السلامه 
بعد ماسكر مسفر
طلال: روح نام لك شوي قبل السفر 
مسفر وهو عارف انه من الشوق لهله بيحرمه النوم : بحاول 
**************
لوجين : ومن قال اني ابغى اكون معه 
نواره: التقسيم جاء ذا 
لوجين بصراخ : لا وليه ماصرتي انتي او البندري 
البندري: انا مع وليدي وشلي بمسفر هذا 
الجوري ( ولودي) قهرتها الكلمه من لسان البندري الواثق حست بغيره على وليد ومن البندري 
نواره: مايستاهل تعصبي كذا اصلا هو مراح يحضر اسبوع لانه اكيد هاللحين بالطياره 
لوجين بهدوء مفاجاء: سافر 
نواره: ايوه سافر من ساعتين تقريبا 
لوجين تمثل العصبيه ماتدري هي تمثل على نواره والا على نفسها : باللي مايرده 
الجوري: حرام عليك كيفه 
لوجين دخلت الغرفه معصبه وقفلت عليها الباب 
البندري: وش فيها لوجين اليوم معصبه على غير عاددتها 
الجوري: من هذا تركي 
نواره : صح لاحظت ان بعد ماراح تركي تغيرت نفسيتها...الا وين ذوق 
البندري: هههههه تكلم فوفو ماهي بفاضيه لنا 
******************
ذوق وهي على سريرها تلعب بشعرها وتكلم فيصل 
ذوق: لا عادي 
فيصل: وش اللي عادي ... كويس انو من نفسك صرتي مع البندري انا ماعندي بنات مع شباب 
ذوق: ههههههههه واذا غيرت مع شباب 
فيصل: انقلك من الجامعه 
ذوق اذا كلمت فيصل تجيها حاله هستيريه تضحك على كل شي يقوله : ههههههههههههههههه احلف 
فيصل يقلد البزارين: الله عثيم 
ذوق:ههههه 
فيصل: الله لايخليني من هالضحكه 
ذوق ستحت وصارت تضحك:هههههههههه 
فيصل: والله انك عسل اذا كلمتك انبسط من صوت ضحكتك 
ذوق:هههههههههههه مادري ليه اذا كلمتك بس اضحك 
فيصل: دوم مو يوم ان شاء الله خلاص بسجل ضحتك وبخليها نغمة رسايل 
ذوق: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فيصل : والله انك هبله ههههه 
ذوق: ههههههههه داريه 
فيصل: ها اليوم وين نطلع 
ذوق: اي مكان فيه مويه واشجار
فيصل: اوكيه نروح للحديقه 
ذوق وهي طايره من الفرحه ...اسبوع كامل وهي تطلع مع مسفر وكان قد الثقه مافكر يتقرب منها بس يعبر عن مشاعره لها من بعيد لبيعد ملى عليها وقته صارت ماتجلس مع البنات كثير طول الوقت طالعه معه واذا رجعت تكلمه تلفون 
************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

مسفر مروا ثلاث ساعات على بداية الطيران معقوله كلها كم ساعه ويصير فوق تراب ارض الخير ...وين يجيه الصبر حاول ينام النوم مجافيه ...يفكر بالعنود وزواجها القريب اللي ماصدق يخلص دراسته ويرجع لسعوديه ويرجع الايام القديمه معها ايام السهر والتمشيات بالمجمعات وكتابت الشعر والبر وهو يعلمها السواقه ...العنود اقرب خواته له وصديقته الصدوقه بتروح قبل لايرجع بيخطفها فهد منهم ..والا اخته نوال وولدها طلق ..ايد كبر وصار يمشي من سنه ماشافه ...والا رنا الهبله اكثر خواته حيويه وخبال والبيت من دونها مايسوى والا سامي وزوجته اللي موراضين يقولون وش جنس مولودهم المنتظر ...وبين افكاره بهله تذكر شكل لوجين وهي ترقص مع نواره بعيد ميلادها ... ( وش جيبها هاللحين انا ماصدقت نسيتها وطلعت من راسي ..بدل مافكر بالريماللي بعد كم يوم بتصير زوجتي افكر بهذي اللي يقول عنها ابوها فاجره ..) 
********************************
لوجين تفكر بمسفر( سافر يعني خلاص بيتزوج اكيد سافر لها ...آف ياربي انا ليه معصبه ...لازم تعوذ من الشيطان واشيل هذا مسفر من افكاري ...بس لالالالالالالالالالالا هو رايح يتزوج يعني بيرتبط بوحده غيري ...)
استغربت لوجين من افكارها وش جالسه تخربط .. خافت من افكارها وطلعت من الغرفه تنساه وتهرب من افكارها الغريبه 
البندري: شوفي هذا الفستان احلى 
الجوري وهي تاخذ المجله من البندري: لا مو حلو مايناسب السعوديه 
البندري : كل شي اوريك مو حلو هاتي ...نواره احسن منك 
نواره وهي تناظر الفستان تبغى تقهر البندري : وعععععععع وش هذي الخلاجين 
البندري: مالت عليكم ماعندكم ذوق تعالي لوجين انتي اللي تفهمين 
نواره والجوري: ههههههههههههه 
البندري وهي تفرجي لوجين بحماس تستغيث برايها : وش رايك 
ولفت على نواره والجوري تحتقرهم
لوجين: ياي يجنن والله انه حلو 
البندري تبوسها: يسلم لي الذوق 
نواره: ماعليك منها تجاملك 
البندري : تفكرين كل الناس مثلك ..والله لاتملكت على وليد ان شاء الله بلبسه 
الجوري اضغطت على الريموت بعصبيه 
نواره: واثقه انه بيتزوجك 
البندري بغرور : ليه ل
نواره:ههههههههههه ( باستهزاء) الله يهنيكم 
لوجين: وين ذوق ..؟؟
البندري: مع روميو 
لوجين: جد هههههههه يبختها 
البندري: احم احم بعد كم يوم بتقولون علي يابختها 
الجوري بسرعه وبحقد: ليه بتطلعين مع وليد 
البندري: ايوه نعم ...
نواره تصفر : ياحركات ... 
البندري: وطبعا الجوري بتروحين معي 
الجوري مستغربه: كيف ..؟؟
البندري: اكيد والا على باللك بطلع معه لوحدنا 
الجوري: انا وش دخلني 
البندري: انتي اختي 
نواره: احلفي ووليد 
البندري تجلس بجنب الجوري وتحضنها بحنان : ههههههه اذا مارضى لنصفي الثاني يروح معي يشوف من يطلع معه 
الجوري وقفت بعصبيه : بس انا مابغى اروح معكم 
البندري :ليه...؟؟؟؟
الجوري: بس كيفي ..البندري مالاحضتي شي بالفتره الاخيره ماعندك سوالف الا وليد وليد قال وليد سوى وليد يرضى وليد مايحب وليد وليد ...آف...ترى مو داري عن هو دارك 
البندري جالسه مصدومه من انهيار الجوري المفاجاء واللي متوقعته ..راحت بسرعه لغرفتها 
نواره: الجوري حرام عليك وش قلتي 
لوجين : اسكتي يانواره اكيد الجوري ماتقصد 
الجوري: لا اقصد واقصد بعد لمتى وهي راميه نفسها عليه وهو مو داري عنها ..وليد يحبني انا مو هي ( نزلت دموعها ورجلها مو شايلتها صارت ترتجف ) 
نواره ولوجين .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
البندري سمعت كلام الجوري وماستوعبته بالبدايه بعدين صارت المواقف تصحيها من صدمتها وتايد كلام الجوري 
( لما كانوا بالمطعم سالها ليه متضايقه وخاف عليها .... ولما كانو بمعرض الرسم لان هي رسامه وحبت تشوف الرسومات كان جالس مع الجوري طول الوقت ....اذا حد سال عن الجوري هو جاوب بدالها ....لما كانوا بالبحيره مارضى للالجوري تكون بالطرف خلاها بالنص .. )
شلون ماتنبهت كيف نست ..كيف ماركزت عدل ..كان واضح حبه لها ..والجوري بعد تحبه مانبسطت لها لما قالت انها تحب وليد اتركت المطعم بحجة راسها ...لما كانت هي تسولف مع وليد الجوري كانت تسكت وتعصب ...
البندري وهي تبكي من قلب : صدق اني غبيه مانتبهت لكل هذا كنت طايره بحبي له حبي اللي ماكمل اسبوع واحد مازاد عن عشره ايام من يوم ماعلنته ..آه يالجوري ليه مالقيتي الا اللي احبه ...ليه ماحكيتي من قبل اسبوع ..ليه حطيتيني بموقف محرج قدامك وقدامه وقدام لكل ..الله يسامحك يالجوري ..
...
نواره : ماتوقعتك تحبينه 
الجوري وهي تبكي : انا ماكنت ابغى البندري تعرف بس ماقدرت استحمل اشوفها ترمي نفسها على واحد مايفكر فيها ..
لوجين: وليه ماحكيتي من البدايه 
الجوري: خفت عليها وتوقعت ان وليد بيحبها مع الوقت لكن البندري ماكانت بباله اصلا ..
نواره: وش اللي غير رايك ماصارلها اسبوع من ت
الجوري: اليوم قالي ..انه يحبني ( زاد بكيها ) 
لوجين ونواره صاروا يناظرون بعض 
لوجين: وانتي ...تحبينه 
الجوري حركت رايها بمعنى ايوه : لاكن ماقتله اني احبه قتله اني مافكر فيه الا انه زميل واخو غربه ...واني احب سعود ولد عمي واني بتملك بس اخلص دراستي ..جرحته مره بهذا الحكي وجرحتي نفسي قبل...بس والله ماخسر صديقة عمري علشانه والله مابيع 17 سنه كذا ...
البندري ودموعها معبيه وجهها وايدها ترتجف: بس انا بايعتهم وندمانه على كل دقيقه جلست معك فيها ..وانا اكرهك وانسي بيوم انك عرفتي وحده اسمها البندري 
الجوري: لا يالبندري ماعاش ولاكان واحد مثل وليد اوغيره يفرقونا 
البندري: لا اللي صار اليوم كسر اشياء كثير بداخلي ولايمكن تتصلح 
نواره وهي تدخل البندري للغرفه : خلاص مو وقت هذا الكلام ..لوجين خذي الجوري وطلعوا من الشقه 
البندري: لا وين تهربين علشان تشوفينه يالخاينه وانا اللي كنت اقولك كل شي وثقت فيك وانتي من وراي مع الزفت وليدت 
طلعت الجوري من الشقه بسرعه ومعها لوجين 
والبندري تصارخ وتقول كلام هي ماتثمنه بس علشان تطلع قهرها وترممي خسارتها لحب وليد على الجوري 
طلال يدق على نواره وهي ماترد ( شكلها نست المتحف اليوم هذي مفهيه انا الغلطان اللي صرت معها بالبحث ) 

بالسعوديه وبالتحديد في المنطقه الوسطى " باحد احياء الرياض " 
...بعد مالم شمل الحبايب ورتمى مسفر بحضن امه وابوه ..وبعد ماجلس مع خواته ومازحمه علشان بكره ملكته على الريمحلم حياته اللي ماشاف لابعدها ولا قبلها واللي الكل يدري انه يبغاها ..طلع مسفر من الحمام بعد ماخذ دش سريع كانه ماتروش من شهور.... المويه المالحه احلى واغلى على قلبه من المويه الحلوى 
ناظر غرفته كانه يحتضنهابعيونه على كثر بساطتها الا انها احلى مكان بالعالم كله ..
ندق باب غرفته 
مسفر : تفضل 
دخلت رنا بخجل غير العاده يمكن لانها من زمان ماشافته : بتنام 
مسفر: ايه والله تعبان حيل 
رمى نفسه على السرير 
رنا : بس حبيت اسلم عليك و( رجعت لطبيعتها قالت بسرعه ) واقولك وين الهدايا وين الساعه اللي وصيتك عليها 
مسفر: ههههههههههه قولي كذا من الفجر ..
قام ورفع الشنطه وحطها على السرير جلست رنا قبال الشنطه متحمسه
مسفر:ههههههه ليه متحمسه 
رنا وهي تفكر يدينها م الحماس: يله بسرعه 
فتح الشنطه وكان بالبدايه لاب توب ... وتحته ملف فيه صور جماعيه للشله ...حطها طلال من غير لايحس علشان ماتضيع 
رنا وهي ترفع الملف: الله صور 
فتحته ..
مسفر : والله انك ملقوفه 
رفعت رنا صوره جماعيه ..شهقت 
مسفر : وش فيك 
رنا تاشر على لوجين : الله هالمزيونه
مسفر: وين ..( بعد ماشاف الصوره وكيف كانت لوجين مميزه بين الكل بابتسامتها الحلوه وشعرها الاسود قبل لاتصبغه ) ايوه هذي سعوديه معنا بالكلاس 
رنا : والله معكم سعوديات مزايين 
مسفر يضحك على براءة اخته :هههههههه ايوه 
رنا وكانها تحاول تذكر شي : ياربي احس اني شفت هي البنت ..بس وين مادري 
مسفر: وين شفتيها وهي طوال عمرها ببريطانيا 
رنا : والله وجهها مو غريب علي هذي القمر مو غريبه ...
( صرخت فجاءه وهي ترفع صوره كبيره للوجين واضحه ) : بنت الكاسر
ايوه لوجين راشد الكاسر 
مسفر: من وين تعرفينها 
رنا : في حد مايعرفها ..؟؟
مسفر: وين شفتيها 
رنا: مره بالعام الماضي رحت لحفلة نواره بنت عمة هنادي صاحبتي وكانت هذي موجوده وكانت مره مع نواره 
مسفر: اها حتى نواره تدرس معنا 
رنا : احلف حلوه صح 
مسفر: انت مهبوله انا رايح ادرس والا اقزقز بنات خلق الله وبعدين هذي صورة نواره 
رنا وهي تشوف نواره : ايوه هيييييييييي بس هذي ضعيفه ..
مسفر: رنا شكلك مطولتها وانا ابغى انا خذي اللي تبغي واطلعي بره 
رنا: والله تعرفني على بنت الكاسر مالي دخل 
***********************
اليوم الثاني 
وهم جالسين .... بكوفي بعيد عن الشقه والجو الموتر اللي صار فيها محد داوم من البنات وذوق اللي عرفت اللي صار من نواره بعد مانومت البندري وهي تبكي ....
الجوري هدت شوي بعد ماقالت اللي بنفسها للوجين 
جاء وليد مع بشار بالصدفه .وشافوهم جالسين كائيبين 
بشار: طاع مناك لوجين والجوري 
اشر لهم 
وليد: آف من قالك تاشر 
وليد حس ان الجوري جرحته بعد ماردته وهو يعبر لها عن مشاعره 
الجوري وقلبها يدق بسرعه : يالله لجونه هذا وليد وصديقه بشار 
لوجين : اسمعي اذا كنتي جد شاريه 17 سنه صدلقه واخوه دوسي على قلبك وطنشيه 
الجوري وهي تبلع ريقها لانهم صاروا وقفين عندهم 
بشار: قوة لوجين شخبارج 
لوجين : كويسه وانت كيفك 
بشار: تمام ...ها لالجوري شلونج 
الجوري بدون نفس : كويسه ..
وليد وقف ساكت يناظر الجوري وهو حاس ان فيها شي لان اثار الدموع على خدها 
والجوري تهرب من نظرراته بالكوفي اللي قدامها 
لوجين: تفضلوا..
وليد: لامره ثانيه طلال ينتظرنا بالمتحف 
لوجين فلت لسانه قلقها ماخلاها تست : بشر مسفر وصل بالسلامه 
وليد استغرب لوجين تسال عن مسفر اكيد الدنيا فيها شي : ايوه وصل وقرت عين اهله ههههه واليوم هو معرس 
ابتسمت غصب ومجامله : لا كويس ...( من ورى قلبها ) الله يتمم عليه 
بشار: امين ...
وليد : يله بالاذن 
لوجين: حياكم الله 
بعد ماراحوا 
لوجين: وش فيك انطرمتي 
الجوري ودموعها تنزل : احبه 
لوجين ماعرفت وش تسوي مع الجوري اللي ضايعه مع قلبها اللي فيه حب لشخصين ماينجمع حبهم مع بعض ...
********************************
بالسعوديه ...
مسفر على اعصابه ينتظر ان الريم تدخل علشان يشوفها بعد ماوقعوا ...من زمان مالبس ثوب وشماغ ...
عبدالله ولد عمه ماسك الكاميرا ياخذ لمسفر صور مختلفه ومسفر متوتر مررررررررررره 
مسفر: انت وش جالس تصور عورت عيني من الضوء 
عبدالله : ههههههه يالعريس ...
مسفر: اخلص علينا وين اختك ...
عبد الله : هذا هي جائه بروح اناديها 
طلع عبدالله ومسفر جاس ينتظر تخيل ان لوجين هي اللي بتدخل كيف فكر كذا مايدري 
عبدالله : ادخلي 
دخلت الريممنزله راسها ..مسفر وقف مو علشانها حس بالصدمه .. وين لوجين ..ماستوعب لثواني اللي يصير لما صحاه صوت عبدالله 
عبدالله : هههههههههه يالمعرس استريح 
جلس مسفر وهوحاس ان الريممو حلوه ..غير اللي تصورها ..بعد لوجين مافي بنت حلوه بعينهه 
مسفر: عبدالله فارق 
عبدالله :هههههه الريمالله يعينك عليه 
الريم ارفعت عينها بحقد على عبدالله 
طلع عبدالله وهو يضحك 
مسفر : مبروك 
الريم بدون نفس : الله يبارك فيك 
مسفر استغرب من لهجتها : الريمنرفزك عبدالله 
الريم تحط رجل على رجل : لا عادي 
مسفر يدور شي يسولف فيه لكن الريمماساعدته ...تهز برجلها وتناظر الساعه...
طلعت الريم وهو يفكر ..مو هذي اللي يحلم فيها 5 سنوات ويتمنى هذا اليوم ليه كل شي غير

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الحادي عشر



طلال: انتي مع وجهك ..ادق عليك من امس ماتردين 
نواره: لاتصارخ انت مع وجهك كانت عندي ظروف 
طلال : وانا وش دخلني بظروفك انا ابغى اخلص البحوث الاسبوع اللي بعد الجاي الاختبارات 
نواره : اعصابك يالدافور اعزمني على الغداء واقولك وش صار 
طلال هدى شوي : اوكيه تعالي ..الا ووين باقي الشله ..
نواره: لوجين وذوق يدورون معلومات للبحث لان مسفر مسافر و البندري تعبانه 
طلال: وش فيها ..؟؟
نواره: معها فلونزا ودني للمطعم وانا اقولك 
بالمطعم 
نواره: وهذي السالفه 
طلال: اوه وليد معذب قلوب العذاراء 
نواره:هههههههههههه 
طلال: صحيح قبل لانسى مسفر ملك وخلص 
نواره: هههههه على البركه ...
طلال : الله يبارك فيك عقبالك 
نواره : اتفل من فمك تو الناس 
طلال : هههههه متشائمه 
حسام كان توه داخل المطعم مع ساره زوجته وشاف نواره وهي مندمجه بالسوالف والضحك مع الشاب اللي بياكل نواره بعيونه ...حس باعصابه تثور
طلال : تتوقعين وليد يحب مين فيهم ..؟ 
نواره توها بتتكلم سكتت فجاءه وناظرت قدام بعيون مصدومه 
طلال كانت عينه على الاثنين اللي داخلين للمطعم وتناظرهم نواره بارتباك وحزن ولامره شافها كذا متخربطه غريبه من هذولا الاثنين شكلهم واحد وزوجته وش فيها نواره عليهم ....
حسام انتبه ان نواره انتبهت فيه ..ابتسم وكلم زوجته وتقدم لعندهم 
نواره قلبها يدق بسرعه مرتبكه ..وترتجف : لا جاء جاء 
طلال : من هذا و
سكت لان حسام وقف يسلم 
حسام: مساء الخير 
طلال: مساء النور 
نواره جئتها شجاعه ماتدري من وين ردت من غير نفس بعد ماردها يوم طلبت تقابله وهي ذلة نفسها له : خير ...
حسام: كيفك نونو
نواره: اسمي نواره مو نونو .... اعرفك طلال خطيبي (قالتها بنصر )
حسام فتح عيونه لاخر حد وناظر طلال بحقد : خطيبك 
طلال مثل الاطرش بالزفه ..مايدري من هذا وش السالفه 
نواره: ايوه بعد الا ختبارات بنرجع لسعوديه نملك ..( بحقد) وطلول عنده شجاعه يقول لهله اني ادررس ببريطانيا ...ومايخاف من شي واهله واعين وماعندهم نظره سطحيه 
حسام سكت وظل يناظر نواره بحب واضح : بت... بتتز...وجين 
طلال وقف ومد ايده يعني روح عن وجهنا : تقدر تتفضل فرصه سعيده 
حسام عصب : اسمع هذي اللي انت مرررره ميت عليها وتفكر تخطبها كانت صديقتي كانت تجمعنا علاقه ....
نواره انصدمت من النذل اللي قدامها 
طلال : والله لو انك نايم معها باخذها
نواره عجبها رده وسكت حسام مصدوم هو يعرف نواره ماترضى يتتمادى معها احد .. 
نواره وقفت : انت حقير ...
حسام : انا م
طلال: تتفضل بالطيب والا كيف 
حسام : اسمع انا حاب انبهك ان هذي ( عوره قلبه وهو يتكلم عن نواره بهذا الاسلوب بس علشان يبعد طلال عنها ) هذي اللي انت حاب تأمنها على عيالك ... وتحمل اسمك عندي لها ص
نواره مشت عنده بعصبيه..وقفت قباله وبينت قصيره بالنسبه له : انت شتبغى بالضبط انا احترمت رغبتك وماخبرت ساره عن علاقتنا ( شجاعتها اختفت ونزلت دموعها ) وتركتني وماتكلمت وشتبغى اكثر ولاتتبلى على احد ولاتقول حكي ماهو فيني... انت عارف انا كيف محافظه على نفسي ( رفعت اصبعها بوجهه ) ولاتظلمني اكثر ..ياحسام 
تركته وطلعت من المحل ..بعد ماحتقرت زوجته ساره اللي تناظر وماهي فاهمه شي ...
طلال يناظر حسام المصدوم من كلام نواره واللي واضح عليه يحبها ..
طلال: اسمع اذا سمعتك تحكي عن زوجتي بهذي الطريقه مره ثانيه ياويلك تراك ماتعرف من طلال السجي 
حسام يستوعب : السجي 
طلال : اعرف قدرك ومع مين تتعامل ..
تركه ومشى ..
طلع يدور وين نواره وين راحت وتركت شنطتها معه : لاحول وين راحت هذي ..
نواره تمشي مقهوره اخر شي توقعته ان حسام نذل كذا ..والله ماتستاهل ياحسام ولادمعه نزلتها لك اوضحكه طلعتها معاك كل الناس تهون وتقول اللي تقول الا انت انت غير ...ياخسارة سنتين بحياتي معاك ..بس هذا القلب وش يفهمه بس اشوفه انسى كل اللي سواه واعطيه امل ..
طلال: نواره نواره 
نواره تذكرت طلال وانها تركته ..مسحت دموعها بطرف كمها بسرعه 
طلال: لحضه انقطع نفسي ..
نواره تكابر: ههههههه يالبط اسرع 
طلال: انا بط تحركي بس تحركي 
نواره : اسمع ماعليك من الحقير ( كانت بتقول حسام بس خنقتها العبره وسكتت )
طلال: من هذا كان حبيبك 
نواره: من حسام لا كنا ...( استسلمت لان مافي مجال تكذب ) ايوه كنت احبه وهو يحبني والعشق لايق علينا على قولتهم ...بس انت شفت وش قد هو نذل ..ومايستاهل سنتين بحياتي له 
طلال يناظرها وهو ساكت ماكان واضح على نواره الحب ماتوقعها تحب شاب وهي اللي دايم ماخذه موقف العداوه ضد الشباب والدفاع .. 
نواره تبتسم بكبرياء والحزن بعينه : بس هذي حكايتي ياطويل العمر 
طلال: انت تحبينه وهو يحبك ليه تزوج 
نواره وهي تمشي وتناظر الناس بالشارع وكل معه همه وتحس ان محد مهموم كثرها : لانه جبان ومايدر يوقف بوجه اهله ويقول مابغى بنت عمي انا ابغى بنت سعوديه ببريطانيا ..اليوم بس اكتشفت انه جد مو رجال 
طلال: هو قبيلي 
نواره بحزن : ايوه 
طلال:اها 
نواره : ممكن اغني 
طلال لف عليها : اكيد ( وهو عارف ان صوتها حلو ورومنسي ..) 
نواره بحزن : تعبت من الوله والشوق ...
تعبت وطول الهجران
تعبت من الفراق اللي.....
ابد ماشفت له اخر 
مسحت الدمعه اليتيمه علشان ماينتبه لها طلال ..بس على مين هذا طلال اللي تخصص قز بالبنات 
طلال: يعيني على الصوت الحلو 
نواره: ههههههههههههههه 
طلال: يله اوصلك لشقتكم علشان نلتقي الساعه 6 
نواره :
كنت احبها وهي تحبني ..والعشق لايق علينا 
كانت تسميني حبيبي ..وانا اسميها الحنونه 
طلال سكت يسمع صوتها الحزين ( حركات نواره رومنسيه هذي البنت يوم عن يوم اكتشف فيها شي حلو )
نواره: ايوه تذكرت بكره حجرت ببوسطن بساحة هاردفر 
طلال: والمتحف 
نواره : انت اليوم روح للمتحف مو لازم اروح معك فيني النوم 
ناظرها اني كاشفك لاتكذبين ....شوفتك لحسام هي السبب 
نواره تضيع الموضوع : ياي ريحة ذره 
طلال: ايوه ذره ها ..ذره ..تعالي نرجع لشقه 
نواره :هههههههه يله 
**********************
البندري : لا يالوجين لاتدخلين ..هذا شي بيني وبين الجوري مالكم دخل ...انا خسرت صداقة وحده مابغى اخسر الثلاثه 
لوجين: لا يالبندري تبعين 15 سنه كذا علشان واحد ماي
البندري : لوجين انتي مو فاهمه ... طول اسبوع كامل وهي تضحك علي تنافقني اقولها عن مشاعري وهي تضحك علي بداخلها حسافه 15 سنه معها كانت اقرب لي من حنان اختي ومن اي احد امنتها على اسراري قتلها كل شي بحياتي خليتها مرايتي ...صرت لها الاخت والام والخدامه وصرت عصاها اللي ماتعصاها وبالاخيرررررررررر تطلع مو قد الثقه ...
لوجين: لا ياالبندري نسيتي من مسح دمعتك لما تبكين ...من صبرك لما مات ابوك ودخلت امك لسجن ... من فرح لك لماتزوجت حنان اختك ..كل هذا نسيتيه لانها ماقدرت تقولك الحقيقه باسبوع 
الجوري طلعت من الغرفه تبغى تشوف رد البندري على كلام لوجين 
البندري وهي واقفه بتدخل الغرفه : انتي خنتي ثقتي فيك كنتي اقرب لي من نفسي خساره يالجوري عطيتك اكثر من حجمك
الجوري : لا يالبنددري انا اكثر من اخت مست
البندري دخلت الغرفه 
الجوري : لوجين انا ماكنت اقصد انا 
لوجين : خليها كم يوم تزعل وبعدها ترضى 
الجوري: لا انا بروح اكلمها 
راحت الجوري ولما جئت بتدق الباب سمعت صوت راشد الماجد 
ماعاد قلبنا ذكرى نسيناكم ...
ولا لايام ذكرى نسيناكم ...
مدام انتو تغيرتوا بعد حنا تغيرنا ....
ولابه شي يرجعنا خلاص اليوم نسيناكم ...
الجوري تبكي : لوجين والله ماكنت اقصد انا مالي ذنب 
لوجين : والله داريه .. خلاص مسالة وقت لااكثر 
الجوري : يارب 
دخلت نواره الشقه وهي رايقه وتغني ..
ســـــــعـــوديــــه والـــكـــل يبــــينـــي
وشــ اســـوي دامـــ الــــحلا مــبتـــلينــــي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لوجين : ياعيني ماقدر على الرايق ...
نواره: هههه طلال الاهبل رايح للمتحف ويصور الحريم بدل المناظر 
الجوري تمسح دموعها : رحتوا للمتحف 
نواره: ايوه ونبسطنا مره 
لوجين : انا شامه ريحة حب جديد 
نواره: لا تف من فمك مابقى الا طلال انا قلبي مايملكه الا حسام ......تذكرت اليوم شفت حسام 
الجوري: وين 
حكت لهم نواره اللي صار بالتتفصيل 
الجوري: عاد طلال ينفع لهذي المواقف 
لوجين : والله رده حلو 
نواره: الحقير حسام ماتوقعته كذا 
لوجين: الحمد لله ان الله فكك منه 
نواره وهي مبسوطه : صحيح ...مسفر يحليله ملك اليوم 
لوجين عبس وجهها وتغيرت ابتسامتها : ملك 
نواره استغربت من رد لوجين : ايوه 
الجوري:هههه نفسي اشوفها 
نواره: وانا بعد ..هانت مابقى الا شهرين ونطير للسعوديه 
الجوري: بتحضرين زواج مسفر 
نواره: اكيد 
الجوري: وانتي لجونه بتحضرين 
لوجين : ها ..... لا ماتوقع 
الجوري: ليه خلينا نشوف شكل مسفر بالبشت 
لوجين : بشت ...؟؟
نواره:هههههههه اكيد عندنا المعرس يلبس بشت 
الجوري: يوه ماتخيله بالثوب فكيف البشت 
*************************
اليوم الثاني 
مسفر جالس بحديقة بيتهم يفكر 
..ليه ماعجبته الريموهي اللي يتمنى ...ليه ماشافها مثل كل مره يشوفها فيها ..ليه يفكر بلوجين ويقارنها فيها ...اصلا حتى الريمكانت طريقة كلامها معه ماعجبته .. وليه مارضت ياخذ رقمها مثل اي مخطوبين ..
رنا : ها المعرس وش تفكر فيه 
مسفر: ههههههههه بعرس اللي جنبك ..
العنود: انا ...وش دخلك فيني فكر بالريم
مسفر : افكر فيكم اثنينكم ...ها يازوجت عبدالله بشري عجبك الفستان 
رنا : جنان ذوقك رهيب 
مسفر: انتي محد سالك 
العنود: هههه تستاهلين ..تسلم يامسفر جنان 
مسفر : البسيه اشوفه ليك 
العنود استحت 
رنا : لاتستحين هذا مسفر مو عبدالله 
العنود: كلي تبن 
مسفر : ههههه خلاص وجهك صار طماطم 
رنا : ههههههه سمعتي اخوك الخكري طماطم ..طماط ياطويل الشان 
مسفر تذكر اسلوب نواره مثل اسلوب رنا 
مسفر: تصدقين رنو في وحده معنا بالكلاس تشبه اسلوبك 
رنا: اكيد بنت الكاسر 
مسفر: لا 
لفت العنود بسرعه : الكاسر لاتقول ان لوجين تدرس معك 
مسفر: ايوه 
العنود: وع ..ليكون اللي كانت بحفلت هنادي 
مسفر استغرب : ليه وع 
رنا: ماعندك سالفه انتي اللي وع 
العنود : قليلة ادب ومغروره وماتنطاق 
مسفر عصب: انت من وين تعرفينها علشان تتكلمين عنها كذا 
العنود: مره رحنا لحله وشفتها ... مغروره وماتحكي مع احد ... وماتعرف تحط الغطى على راسها ... وماعندها حياء 
مسفر حس ان اخته معها حق بس في شي بداخله تنرفز من العنود ليه تتكلم عن لوجين كذا 
رنا : ياحبيبتي عايشه بره اكيد بتصير كذا 
مسفر: حرام ظلمتوا البنت ..هي معنا ولافيها شي ن اللي تقولونه ..
العنود: جد ..بس انا متاكده كانت لابسه لبس الله يستر علينا 
تذكر مسفر شكلها بعيد ميلادها بالفستان الوردي : ايوه لبسها لكم عليه شوي 
رنا باهتمام : تتكلم معاها 
مسفر: يعني شوي هي ملكه 
رنا: ايوه ومات خطيبها 
مسفر رفع حاجبه : مشاء الله عندك التقرير 
العنود: لاتفكرها مشهوره كثير بس حنا عرفناها من الحفله 
رنا: ماعليك منها زين ...( وطت صوتها كانها خايفه حد يسمعها ) يقولون اب لوجين قتله لانه ضحك على بنته 
مسفر : كيييييييييييف 
رنا: هنادي بنت عم نواره تقول كذا بس انا مادري
مسفر باهتمام زايد: وش هالكلام ..انتي متاكده 
رنا : ايوه هذا اللي سمعته هو كان يضحك عليها ياخذ فلوسها مايحبها 
مسفر : وم
دق جوال مسفر ..( طلال يتصل بك ) 
مسفر لف على رنا : نكمل كلامنا بعدين عندي مكالمه ضروريه 
**************************
طلال : ياشباب بكلم مسفر ابارك له 
لوجين بس سمعت اسم مسفر صار قلبها يدق بسرعه ورجلها ترتجف ..تحمد ربها انها جالسه والا كان طاحت 
وليد: ايوه تسوي خير .. علشان نبارك له كلنا 
طلال: اسكتوا رد ..الو هلا والله 
مسفر : اهلين هلا ببريطانيا واهلها 
طلال:هههههههههه يالحلو لك وحشه 
مسفر: تسلم 
طلال: على البركه الخطبه 
مسفر يناظر دبلته اللي يحس مالها طعم : الله يباررررررررك فيك وعقبالك 
طلال: لا اعوذ بالله 
نواره: تراك مصختها عطني اكلم المعرس 
سحبت التلفون منه : الو هلا والله بالمعرس 
طلال: هلا نواره كيفك 
نواره: تمام ...ها بشر كيف الريمحلوه 
مسفر: اوه احلى من القمر 
الجوري : الو مبروك 
مسفر: الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك 
الجوري: تسلم 
وليد: الو شيخ الشباب على البركه 
مسفر: هههههههههه الله يبارك فيك 
وليد: 4 ايام ماسمعنا صوتك كل هذا من العروس 
مسفر: هههههه لا انشغلت لان بكره عرس اختي 
وليد: لا على البركه 
مسفر: الله يبارك فيك 
ووليد : خذي ذوق تاخرنا على المحاضره سكري وتعا لي بسرعه
ذوق بهدوءها : مبروك 
مسفر: الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك 
ذوق: تسلم ...يله مسفر استاذن المحاضره بدت وكلهم دخلوا 
مسفر بسرعه من غير تفكير: ولوجين .. ( تدارك الموقف) والبندري ماسمعت صوتهم 
ذوق: البندري بالشقه تعبانه شوي اما لوجين هذا هي جالسه تفطر وكالعاده مالها خلق المحاضره وحالفه ماتحضرها 
مسفر ضحك بصوت عالي لانه تذكر لوجين وهي تهاوش مع طلال ونواره على انها ماتبغى تحضر المحاضره ..وكيف انها تتمدد وتجلس بالكافتريا وماتحضر 
لوجين لما سمعت ذوق تتكلم عنها حست قلبها بيوقف وماقدرت تكمل لقمتها ..
ذوق: خذ لوجين ....لوجين سكري وتعالي للمحاضره 
لوجين مسكت السماعه وذوق راحت داخل ..مسكت الجوال وهي ترتجف مع دقات قلبها وحست بحراره بكل جسمها
طلع صوتها مرتجف :آلو 
مسفر يوم انه سمع صوته توتر ودق قلبه طبوول ( يالبيه هلا بالصوت وصاحبة الصوت ..) حس انه فقد شي وهاللحين حصله : الو 
سكتوا 
لوجين متخربطه نست اللي بتقوله 
مسفر حس ان السكوت طول : الو لوجين انتي معي لوجين: ايوه ...وش كنت بقول .. مبروك 
نزلت دموعها ..دموع حاره ماتدري ليه وشسببها ولمين المهم نزلت مشتاقه لصوته 4 ايام ماسمعته ..
مسفر من ورى قلبه: الله يبارك فيك ..عقبالك 
قال عقبالك كثير لاكن هذي المره غير كان يقولها ويتمنى انها ماتصير 
لوجين بتوتر ضحكت علشان مايبين بكيها :هههههههه ماعرف وش يردون 
مسفر مسك قلبه يهديه بعد ضحكتها : هههه يقولون تسلم 
لوجين تمسح دموعها بس معييه تسكت دموعها تزيد: قالت لي نواره بس نسيت ..المهم ع
مسفر حس انها بتسكر وهذا اللي مايبغاه قاطعها : وش عندك مانتي بحاضره ..؟؟
لوجين وهي تلعب بخصله بشعرها : كذا طفش امس ماخصت البحث بدري 
مسفر: صحيح بالنسبه للبحث انتظري علشان نكمله مع بعض لان باقي مجال اسبوع 
لوجين بصوت واطي مره : اوكيه ... اخليك هاللحين باي 
مسفر/ باي 
*********************************
بالجزيره
ذوق : ها فصول وين سرحت 
فيصل بهدوء : لاسلامتك ..بس جالس افكر انا ماعرف عن حياتك كثير 
ذوق: ايوه ...انا يا طويل العمر اممممم..دلوعت بابا بالمره و بنته الكبيره بس فيه قبلي اخ اسمه راشد ..احبه حيل بس هو يغار مني 
فيصل: لان ابوك مدلعك 
ذوق: ايوه و الحبشيه .. نادبه هي مربيتي لان ماما مشغوله مره بالعزايم والحفلات وغيرهم ...وعندي اربع خوات اصغر مني كلهم توم توم ...ريم ورشا ...ونواف ونايف ..اعمارهم البنات 4 سنوات والشباب سنتين صغار مره حتى مايعرفوني كثير 
فيصل: اها وماعندك عيال عم 
ذوق: شباب لا كلهم صغار ..محد بعمري الا راشد اخوي ..لان اصلا ماعندي الا عم واحد 
فيصل: اريح 
ذوق: ههههههه ليه 
فيصل: كذا ..


طلال: شوفي نواره الطيور عنهم دبل 
نواره : سبحان الله كل هذا طير ..كانه وجهك 
طلال: لا انا احس انه يشبهلك اكثر 
نواره: لا احلف عاد مع هالوجه 
نواره وطلال خلاف مستمر الللللللللللللى مالا نهايه 

البندري طبعا بالشقه بغرفتها 
وليد: ها الجوري وش ت
الجوري بعصبيه : بليز وليد انا قتلك لا تفكر تكلمني حتى 
وليد: طيب انا وش سويت حبيتك بس وانت تحبين ولد عمك سعود احترمت هذا الشي بس انك تتحاشيني وماتحكين معي ليه اعتبريني مثل طلال ومسفر 
الجوري بعصبيه: وش سويت ..؟ انت فرقت بيني وبين اعز انسانه بحياتي ..
وليد : انا 
الجوي تركته ومشت 

لوجين طول الوقت بالجزيره تناظر البحر وتتذكر كلامها مع مسفر الصباح ...تحس بغصه وقهر ..
( اكيد هذي الريمحلووه والا ماكان مات فيها لانه مغرور ومايعجبه شي .. وش كانت لابسه لما شافها .. شعرها حلوه والا خشن ...اكيد هي اللحين بجنبه تضحك معه اوتكلمه تسولف معه ؟...؟؟....؟؟؟
********************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الثاني عشر


الجوري: 21 سنه ... دلعها " جور " 
لوجين: 21 سنه ... دلعها "لجو "
البندري : 21 سنه ... دلعها "بنو " 
نواره : 21 سنه ..... دلعها "نونو "
ذوق : 21 سنه ... دلعها "ذوذو " 


الساعه 7 الصباح 
مسفر متمدد على سريره يتقلب اليوم بيرجع بريطانيا واخير حس ان هذا الاسبوع كان ثقيل مره عليه مشتاق لبريطانيا اول مره يصير معه كذا ... طول الاربع سنوات ماشتاق لها اذا صار بالسعوديه وش معنا هذي المره ( شكلي مشتاق لاهل بريطانيا ...) تذكرت لما لبست العنود الفستان كان حلو عليها لكن مو احلى من لوجين اللي كانت تدور فيه مثل الحوريه ..او الفراشه الحره 
ندق الباب 
مسفر سوء نفسه نايم يدري ان هذي رنا وبتبكي لانه بيسافر .
**************************
بمانشستر
علي بعد ماقالت له لوجين انها مستحيل تتزوجه صار مايجي لعندهم ... وطبعا سعيد وحمدان على شوره 
البندري داومت بالجامعه لكن ماتجلس مع الجوري ووليد
..طول الاسبوع اللي فات كانت لوجين عصبيه لان مسفر مو فيه بس اليوم غير مسفر بيرجع واللكل بيستقبله بالمطار
نفسيتها تعبانه مره ...حست انها فقدت احمد وامها وتركي و هاللحين مسفر 
بالمطار
طلال: هذا مسفر وصل 
طلع مسفر وهو لابس بنطلون جنز خصر واطي وبلوزه برتقاليه كت .
وليد: شوفو وش لابس على باله حر بالسعوديه 
لوجين قلبها صار طبول طلع من مكانه من كثر الدق حتى العرق اللي برقبتها صار ينبض ..
"والل ه واحشني موت اخاف بعدك اموت "
هذا اللي جاء على بالها وهي تناظره يمشي بالبدله الخفيفه اللي بيينته اضعف ويتلفت يدور علييهم 
اللكل ماعادى لوجين صاروا يصرخون : مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسفر 
لف عليهم مسفر وهو يضحك وماهمه منهم كلهم الا واحده .. ماكان مشتاق الا لعيون وحده ..عيون سود كبيره رموشها كثيره .. يدور عليه بعيونه ...
كانت واقفه ولابسه فستان وردي لنص الفخذ وكات ... ونظاره ورديه رافعه فيها شعرها اللي صبغته بلون الباذنجان ومقصرته كثير عن الاسبوع اللي فات قاصته لحد ظهرها .. وماكانت ترفع ايدها ولاتتكلم معهم بس تناظر بمسفر ..( يالبيه يا عيونك العذاب )
فيصل: هلا والله بالجيكر 
مسفر والفرحه مو سايعته كل ربعه جئو يستقبلونه : هههههههه مالجيكر الا انت 
لوجين حسست بمغص ورعشه بجسمها وهي تسمع صوته طول شهر ونص تسمع صوته وماركزت انه فخم وفيه بحه كذا الا لما فقدته اسبوع واحد بس عرفت صوته وحفظته 
وليد وهو يضمه وبينهم الحاجز الحديد :الحمدلله على سلامتك يالجيكر 
مسفر : وش فيكم علي من اول ماجيت الجيكر 
نواره : ماعليك منهم غيرانين لانك معرس 
ناظر نواره وبعدها لوجين كانه يقول اسكتي مابغى لوجين تعرف .
طلال: انتي مشكلتك الذكاء الزايد 
مسفر:ههههههه لحد هاللحين 
نواره: للفجر 
مسفر: والله فقدتكم 
لوجين بخاطرها : ماتفقد غالي 
طلال: وحننا بعد 
ذوق : بنوقف كثير يله 
مسفر: قولي الحمدلله على السلامه على طول يله 
نواره : ذوق مع الاسف ماتعرف الذوق 
وليد: وانا معها 
فيصل : انتم اللي مره عندكم ذوق 
مسفر: شالسالفه اشوف في تطورات ..؟؟
يناظر ذوق المستحيه وفيصل اللي بعينه نظره شيطانيه 
البندري بهدوء على غير العاده : مبروك الملكه والحمد لله على السلامه 
مسفر استغرب من البندري شكلها دايخه وفيها النوم : الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك ... والله يسلمك 
وليد : شكلنا مطولين يله للشقه 
مسفر مارفع عينه عن لوجين اللي كانت تتحاشى تناظره علشان ماتفضحها عيونها
لوجين مدت ايدها من ورى نواره ../ الحمد لله على السلامه 
مسفر: الله يسلمك 
ماترك ايدها اللي كانت بارده مثل الثلج بعكس ايده الدافيه من التوتر ...
حاولت تفك ايدها هو ماسكها توترت وجسمها ارتفعت حرارته 
لوجين بتوتر تكلمت علشان وهي تناظر الدبله اللي باصبعه البنصر : كيف الجو هناك .
مسفر انتبه انها تناظر خاتمه : اوه مت من البروده ..حرررررررررر 
ترك ايدها بعد ماعطاها من دفى ايده ...
نواره : واضح لانك بهذي الملابس اكيد بتثلج..
مشوا لشقة الشباب اللي تعودوا البنات في الفتره الاخير يدخلونها يتغدون علشان يكملون بعدها للبحث ...
******************************
نواره بعد ماطردت كل الشباب وضلوا البنات مع مسفر لوحدهم ماعدا البندري اللي رجعت لشقه بحجة الم براسها 
: ها بشر عساها حلوه 
مسفر:ههههههه وانا اقول ليه مصرفه الشباب 
الجوري: بتقول والا كيف اخلص علينا 0( بحماس) حلوه 
مسفر ناظر لوجين بتوتر : امممم مادري
نواره: اها علينا ..قر بسرعه 
ذوق: طويله 
مسفر زاد توتره وهو يشوف لوجين تلعب باطراف شعرها ومسويه نفسها مو مهتمه : ايوه مثل طول نواره تريبا 
نواره: ياحضك زوجتك مزيونه اجل 
مسفر: ههههههه 
لوجين وقفت وبغرور بعدت الخصل اللي كانت تلعب فيها: اوكيه الحمدلله على سلامتك حنا نستاذن 
نواره: لااااااااااااااااااا ...وين مابعد شفنا صورها
مسفر وهو يناظر لوجين من فوق لتحت شكثر شتاق لها ياحلوها بالوردي كانها فراشه : صح بدري 
لوجين وقلبها متخلبطه دقاته : لا نروح علشان ترتاح يله بنات 
نواره : روحي لوحدك انا ماني طالعه الا لما اشوف صوره للريم 
جلست لوجين لان عندها فضول تشوف الريم
مسفر: واثقه اني بعطيك 
ذوق: اكيد لاتخاف بنرجعها لك 
مسفر : يحقلي اخاف الريمقمر واخاف عليها من الهواء 
كان يقول كذا علشان يدوس على مشاعرها اللي كلها متجهه للبنت الجالسه على الكنبه وتناظره بفضول ....
لوجين حست بقهر وغيره ( ويتكلم عنها قدامي ...على شنهو خايف عليها اكيد انها شينه ) 
الجوري : بتورينا والا كيف 
مسفر : نواره تقول لكم 
نواره: انا ...؟؟ انا وش يدري عنها ..
مسفر: تعرفين هنادي مادري ناهد بنت عمك ..
نواره: هنادي بنت عمي وش فيها ومن وين انت تعرفها 
مسفر:هههههه ورائك خفتي .. لاتخافي ماعرفها بس اختي رنو اقصد رنا تعرفها 
لوجين لفت مستغربه وش يتكلم عنه مسفر 
شهقت نواره : لاتقول ان رنا عمر اختك 
مسفر وهو يبتسم : ايوه 
نواره : ايوه عرفتها جون رنا طلعت اخت مسفر 
لوجين تناظر مسفر: من رنا ماعرفها 
نواره بحماس: رنا عمر اللي كانت بحفلة هنو الاجازه اللي فاتت ... رنا اللي اختها العنود المغروره 
لوجين عضت شفايفها يعني اسكتي اكيد ان العنود اخته .. 
نواره ماحست تكمل : العنود اللي كانت جالسه مع البدويه ام العنابي والبيج ..
لوجين تذكرت : ايوه دادي قصدك
مسفر توقع انهم يتكلمون عن الريملان العنود دايم مع الريمولان الريمملامحها بدويه وغير كذا العنود قالت له انها هي والريمتهاوشوا معهم بالنظرات 
نواره بحماس زايد مسكت ايد لوجين توقفها : ايوه هي ...تذكرتيها 
سكتت لانها استوعبت انها قالت على العنود مغروره ...لوجين فهمت نظرت واره المتفشله 
لوجين:ههههههههههه 
مسفر يمثل العصبيه والزعل : الله يسامحك العنود اختي مغروره
نواره وهي متفشله :هههههههه ماقصد ..
مسفر : تشبهني رنا ( ناظر لوجين بخبث ) 
لوجين: .................
نواره: لا ابدا انت احلى 
مسفر( الملقوفه هذي من قالها ترد )
ذوق: جد والله شفتوا خوات مسفر 
نواره : ايوه ..لجون مايشبهونه صح 
لوجين ارتبكت : ها ... مادري مادققت 
نواره : الا تذكرين ... وهذا مسفر قدامك دققي به للفجر 
لوجين وسعة عينها مفجوعه من كلام نواره : نونو وش هالحكي
مسفر قرب من وجه لوجين الجالسه على الكنبه
مسفر بهدوء وصوت ساحر : ها كذا اشبها 
ارتكبت لوجين من قربه منها قلبها طلع من مكانه خافت يسمع دقاته ...... وهو حس بمشاعر غير ريحة عطرها الهاديه اللي تصرخ انوثه وحركت ايدها الخجوله وعينها اللي فيهم بريق مختلف ( مالوم علي يوم انه ضمك انت تجننين بلد ) 
لوجين تبغى تبعده ..باي طريقه قالت متخلبطه : لا ماتشبهك هي احلى 
مسفر بعد وهو يتنهد : يمكن .. وجهة نظر 
نواره : انا هاللحين شفت خواتك بس ماشفت الريم
مسفر ابتسم : الا بعد قلبي هي اللي لابسه عنابي وبيج البدويه على قولتك 
شهقوا نواره ولوجين وبنفس الوقت قالوا : دادي 
مسفر تسعت ابتسامته ويدقق بعين لوجين : وشرايكم مو مزيونه 
لوجين :................
نواره من غير نفس : ايوه بالمره 
مسفر كان بيضحك لان اشكالهم واضحه مايحبونها 
ذوق : اوصفيها 
نواره : اممممم وش اقولك طويله بس انا اطول ماعليك من مسفر و..........
لوجين شبه مصدومه ان دادي ( لقب نواره ولوجين على الريم) ..تكون حبيبة حبيبها ..كرهتها اكثر 
مسفر : لوجين
لوجين لفت مستغربه : نعم 
مسفر يبغى يتكلم معها باي طريقه لان واضح عليها لسرحان :بكره بالبحث من وين نبداه 
لوجين : انا عامله جدول بنمشي عليه 
مسفر : حلو 
**************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الساعه 7 
الجوري تدق الباب متردده 
البندري بهدوء : مين ..؟؟
الجوري : انا 
البندري تصارخ : خييييير 
الجوري: ممكن دخل 
البندري: لا وفارقي اطلعي من حياتي الله لا ير( ماكملتها قلبها ماطاوعها تدعي على تومها الجوري ) 
الجوري جلست على طاولة الاكل بضيق 
نواره وهي تاكل الفروله مع الشكولاته : ليه الحلو زعلان 
الجوري: بالبندري طبعا ماصارت زعله ذلتنا اسبوعين وهي ماتحكي معي ...
نواره: مردها لك وبيطيح اللي براسها 
الجوري : ما
ذوق تقاطعم بحماس : شوفوا شوفوا وش جاب لي فيصل 
نواره والجوري راحوا بسرعه يشوفون اللي بيد ذوق 
كانت علبه صغيره داخلها" حلق " للاذان كان يبرق من حلاته 
نواره: واوووووووووووو 
الجوري : جنان 
ذوق بفرح: وشرايكم خيال 
نواره تضربها مع كتفها : حركات 
ذوق:هههههههه 
الجوري : اوعدنا يارب 
ذوق: لا ياحبيبتي هذا للحلوات فقط 
نواره : ههههههه تكفين 
ذوق: وين البندري ولوجين 
الجوري بضيق : البندري داخل ...ولوجين كالعاده مع مسفر للبحث 
**********************
لوجين : لا مسفر وين نروح هناك المكان يخوف والوقت ظلم 
مسفر:ههههه ياخوافه ...
لوجين : لا مو عن كذا بس ..(سكتت لوجين تعودت على مسفر 3 ايام وهم مع بعض مايفارقون بعض الا وقت النوم كل واحد فيهم مبسوط بالثاني 
مسفر بخبث : اجل شنو غير الخوف 
لوجين: ايوه اخاف ارتحت 
مسفر:ههههههه داري ...تعالي ناكل لنا شي انا مت من الجوع 
لوجين : يادوبنا تغدينا 
مسفر: متى صار لنا اكثر من اربع مادري خمس ساعات 
لوجين: ايوه حتى الاكل ماهضمناه 
مسفر: من كذا أنتي جلد على عظم 
يناظرها من فوق لتحت ..لوجين استحت وحطت ايدها على خصرها : لا
مسفر: تنكرين 
لوجين : خلاص ناكل شي اكلتني 
مسفر:ههههههه وع ماصخه 
لوجين رمشت بعيونها مستغربه: وش هذي ماصخه 
مسفر: ماتعرفين 
لوجين وبوجهها علامة استفهام كبيره: لا 
مسفر ابتسم وهو يمشي علشان تلحقه : احسن ..بعدين تعرفين 
لوجين : لا اللحين ابغى اعرف 
مسفر: اذا كبرتي تعرفين 
لوجين تضغط على اسنانها بعصبيه : لاحول بتقول والا كيف 
هز راسه " لا " مستمتع بعصبية لوجين اللي صار وجهها احمر 
لوجين : اجل شف من يتغدى مادري يتعشى معك 
قربها منها مسفر بسرعه وملامحه صارت جد ...لوجين قلبها زادت دقاته خافت انه يسمعه من قوتهم 
مسفر بجد وهو قريب منها : من جدك ماتعرفين وش تعني ماصخه 
لوجين تبلع ريقها بتوتر وهي خايفه : لا 
مسفر حاول يمسك ضحكته ( مسكينه تنرحم شكلها يكسر الخاطر وهي خايفه ) بعصبيه مصطنعه: لاتستهبلين 
لوجين فجاءه تضايقة و ابعدته من كتفه عن وجهه قالت وهي عاقده حواجبها وتلف للجهه الثانيه : لا ماعرف زين ...وخلاص مايحتاج اعرف 
مسفر لانت ملامحه اللي كان معقدها علشان يضبط العصبيه وابتسم على برائتها : ماصخه يعني .. بدون ملح مالها طعم 
لوجين لفت : ابغى ارجع لشقه 
مسفر مستغرب من نرفزتها المفاجاه ..ومالها مبرر : ليه مابعد خلصنا 
لوجين: حتى ولو ابغى ارجع 
مسفر ماقدر يسكت : ليه 
لوجين: كذا كيفي
توتر الجو بينهم وصاروا يمشون وهما ساكتين لعند السياره اللي وفرها ابوها لها مع سايق لان البحيره بعيده عن الشقه .. 
لوجين( ليه انا ماعندي مشاعر ماحس تضحك وتسولف معي تصبيره لحد ماترجع لحبيبة قلبك الريمالخايسه ...ماني لعبه بين ايديك يا مسفر ...ولازم اوريك حدودك ) 
وهي تفكر جاء بزر بسرعه يركض وضم رجلين لوجين ...وقفوا 
( بعد الترجمه)
البزر : انهم يتبعوني
لوجين تحاول تبعده : من ...؟؟
البزر: ارجوكي ابعديهم 
لوجين ماتحب البزارين ينرفزونها...تكره البزارين 
بصوت عالي : وماشاني انا بك 
مسفر انصدم من لوجين قاسيه على البزر اللي يستنجد فيها 
لوجين تحاول تبعده وهو موراضي يتركها 
..لفت على مسفر : ابعده عني ..آف 
مسفر نزل لعند البزر اللي متمسك بلوجين 
مسفر: من يتبعك 
البزر: الاشرار مات وكريستينا 
مسفر: لاتقلق لن ادعهم يلمسوك 
البزر ترك رجلين لوجين ورمى نفسه على مسفر : حقا 
مسفر ابتسم يطمنه: اعدك 
ولما جاو بنت شقراء سمينه ولد اشقر ضعيف ابعدهم مسفر بنظراته اللي تخوف لحد ماتركوه ورجعوا لعند اهلهم بعدها ترك مسفر البزر اللي قال ان اسمه "ستورين" ..
بعد الترجمه 
مسفر : حسنا الى اللقاء اراك لاحقا ياصديقي ستور 
ستورين: حسنا وداعا واشكرك 
لما راح ستورين لف مسفر على لوجين اللي عجبها حنانه على البزر ...
مسفر باحتقار: ليه ماركبتي السياره 
لوجين: انتظر حصة الامومه اوه سوري الابوه لحد ماتخلص 
مسفر: تتريقين ..وليه البزر لما استنجد فيك تركتيه 
لوجين: كيفي ..وبعدين انا( بحقد قالت ) اكره البزارين ماطيقهم 
مسفر.(كل هذي الرقه والنعومه بالجكيت الاصفر ..بداخله هذي القسوه الطفل ماتحن عليه )
مسفر : اول مره اسمع ان في وحده ماتحب البزرين 
لوجين تحس بضيق وان العبره خانقتها : ايوه انا
ركبت السياره بعد مافتح لها السايق دخل مسفر بجنبها وسكر الباب بقوه 
مسفر:مفر
قاطعته بعصبيه وايها ترتجف : انت عندك ابو 
مسفر استغرب السوال اللي مو بمحله : ها 
لوجين تناظره مقهوره من غباءه : انت ابوك عايش معكم بالبيت ... يعني عشت بحضن ابوك ؟؟ 
مسفر: ايوه اك
لوجين وعيونها مغرقه : اجل لاتتكلم 
لفت وجهها بسرعه تناظر اللي برى قبل لاتخونها دموعها وتنزل 
مسفر استغرب هذي اول مره تصير فيها لوجين كذا باستثناء يوم المستشفى ويوم عيد ميلادها 
لوجين ( لا ياربي ليه اضعف قدامه ليه ...ماصار الا قدام مسفر قدام اللي احبه وسلمته قلبي وانا عارفه انه لابس خاتم يربطه باللي يحبها وتحبه ..هو وش عرفه بفقدان الحنان ..
مسفر: انا كن
لوجين حطت ايديها على اذانها :مابغى اسمع شي 
حس انه جالس مع وحده مايعرفها اول مره يشوفها ... هم قالوا له ان زعلها كبير لكن مو كذا كانها بزر تسد اذنها عن اللي ماتبغى تسمعه 
قبل لاتنزل قالت : كمل البحث لوحدك .
مسفر : لوحدي وانتي ك
لوجين : اذا تبغى تنجح كمله ....( لفت عليه بكره وغرور ) انا مايهمني نجاحي من رسوبي .. 
توها بتطلع مسك ايدها بعصبيه هذي محد ربائها ولا علمها من قبل : اسمعي بتكملينه وانتي ماكله تبن ..محنا بزارين تزعلين وماتكملين 
تناظره مستغربه من هو علشان يكلمها كذا او يمسك ايدها بهذي الحقاره جلست تناظر ايده اللي على ايدها ..وتذكرت هذاك اليوم اللي عطاها فيه كف ..حست باهانه ..
لوجين من طرف انفها تحكي : اترك ايدي ...
مسفر استوعب انه ماسك ايدها ..زاد ضغط عليها: بكره من العصر تجي نكمل تصوير ونطبع التقارير 
وترك ايدها بقوه 
لوجين : اسمع انت ياحشره ( طلع الكلام من بين اسنانها ) مره ضربتني على وجهي وحلفت اردها بس قلت حرام مسكين ماهو قد بنت الكاسر ..لكن هاللحين غيرتي رايي والله لاخليك تندم على اليوم اللي سجلة فيه تجي لبريطانيا ... والله يامسفر لارد لك الصاع صاعين بس مو فيك باغلى ناس عندك 
رفعت شنطتها وطلعت قبل لايتكلم مسفر 
مسفر كلامها يتردد باذنه ( ... والله يامسفر لاردك الصاع صاعين بس مو فيك باغلى ناس عندك) ...
اغلى ناس عندي من تقصد ...ليكون الريملا ماتوقع هذي كلام على الفاضي ..يمكن تقصد رنا ايوه رنا اختي ..لالا البنات كلامهم كثير بس انا شفت بعيونها كره ماشفته مره فيها اول مره تناظرني كذا ..آه ياقلبي مكتوب عليك الشقى مع اغلى انسانه ..
دقات قلب مسفر زادت لماا قال" اغلى انسانه " حط ايده على قلبه 
مسفر : الله يلعنك يابنت الكاسر حركتي هذا .. يالله مالقيت الا هذي احبها ...آف..انا اللي احب الريم واضحك على نفسي واهلي بحبها احب هذي جد 
لوجين دخلت الشقه معصبه وعلى طول غرفتها .. تبكي ( احبه والله العظيم احبه ..ليه هذا الوحيد اللي ماقدر اكلم بابا عليه ..ليه ..؟؟ آه يامسفر لوتدري ياحقير وش كثر احبك ....) نامت بملابسها اليوم كله كان بالنسبه لها متعب 
******************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الثالث عشر
********************************



اليوم الثاني
فتحت لوجين باب غرفتها بعدد ماتروشت ولبست شورت وبلوزه نص وتركت شعرها مفتوح ..جيعانه بس صوت الضحك شدها ..فتحت الباب شافت
فيصل وذوق جالسين على طاوله ياكلون .....وبشار مع وليد يسولفون مع الجوري اللي ماتعطي وليد وجه كل سواليفها مع بشار ... والبندري طبعا في غرفتها تسمع ضحكهم مقهوره ...نواره وطلال يلعبون بلاي ستيشن ومسفر جالس يناظرهم ويناظر الساعه كل شوي لحد مانتبه ان غرفه انفتحت وطلعت لوجين بالشورت قلبه زادت دقاته
نواره وهي مندمجه : تعالي لجون صيري الحكم بدل مسفر المفهي
لوجين وهي تناظر مسفر بعين قويه : يالله صباح خير
فيصل : اوه شكل النفسي واصله توب 
لوجين مالها خلق شي : نونو اليوم بيجي ناصر تروحين معي 
نواره بحماس: ناصر قولي والله اروح ونص 
الجوري: غريبه لجون ابوك فيه شي
لوجين: لا لازم يكون فيه شي علشان اشوفه 
الجوري سكتت واضح ان لوجين فيها شي كبير ومو سهل 
مسفر( شكلها بتنفذ تهديدها الله يستر هذولا عيال الفلوس حقيرين مايعرفون احد وعندهم يهدمون مستقبل اي شخص على حساب غرورهم ) 
ذوق : خذيلك كوفي 
لوجين راحت لعند غرفة البندري تدق الباب : مالي خلق ابغى بندول 
البندري: مين 
لوجين: انا
البندري تفتح الباب : هلا تعالي 
لوجين: احصل عندك بندول 
البندري: ايوه تعالي ليه واقفه بره 
ندق الجرس ..
لوجين : اكيد هذا ناصر 
نواره ركضت للمرايه تتتعدل : ها شكلي حلو 
فيصل وبشار وذوق ووليد والجوري :هههههههههه 
طلال تنرفز منها مسفر عيونه على لوجين اللي تحاول ماتناظره 
ناصر : السلام عليكم 
اللكل : وعليكم السلام 
مسفر عرف الصوت نفسه اللي رد عليه بالمستشفى 
ناصر يناظر الشقه وهو مستغرب بالعاده مافي شباب عندهم .
طلال ومسفر يناظرون بعض هذا مدير اعمالها ورزه كذا كيف ابوها 
نواره : كيف الحال ناصر 
ناصر : تمام وانتي 
نواره : انا عال العال 
لوجين بنفس شينه: ايوه ناصر وش عندك 
ناصر: طال عمرك العم راشد يبغى يقابلك 
لوجين: قوله بعدين انا مشغوله بالاختبارات 
ناصر: لكن طال عمرك هذي اوامر العم بوراشد 
لوجين: وانا بنته انت لاتتدخل 
ناصر: سمي طال عمرك 
لوجين: تعال ابغاك شوي 
دخلت معه لغرفه
مسفر وطلال ووليدوبشار اول مره يحسوا انها بنت بطرى من طريقة كلام ناصر له 
مسفر: هذا ناصر 
نواره:آه يهببببببل 
وليد: مو مره فار قدام لوجين 
طلال وهو حاقد على نواره: الا خشخيشه 
ذوق: الفلوس ترز 
طلعت البندري: وين ناصر سمعت صوته 
نواره: فاتك راح 
البندري بعد ماقررت انها تطنش الاثنين الجوري ووليد وترجع مثل قبل مع الشله : لا راح لييه 
نواره: لاتخافين بيطلع 
بشار: اللحين هذي الشقه باسم مين 
مسفر: وربي سوال مو بمحله 
بشار: لابس عندي فضول انتم من وين لكم مني بهذا الحي الراقي 
نواره: لا حنا قدها وقدود 
الجوري: هذي الشقه حقت لوجين 
الشباب :لوجين...؟؟ 
ذوق: ايوه وحنا جالسين ببلاش 
وليد: شكلي بجي عندكم 
نواره: حياك 
طلال : والله انها مو سهله 
بشار: بعد اللي جفته اليوم توقعت ...والله من زمان وانا متوقع انها مالت لوجين 
طلعت لوجين مع ناصر :اوكيه اذا جلصت عطني الو 
ناصر: حاضر طال عمرك مع السلامه 
اللكل: مع السلامه
لوجين وهي تناظر مسفر: قلتلك تراني مامزح 
مسفر وقف : وانا ماخذ على كلام بزارين 
توتر الجو فجاءه 
نواره اللي تعرف باللي صار: مسفر لوجين خلاص تفاهموا بعدين 
طلال: شالسالفه...؟؟
لوجين: محد له دخل هذا وعد بيني وبين مسفر ولازم انفذه ..
مسفر: اعلى مابخيلك اركبيه 
وليد يعرف وليد اذا عصب مايعرف ابوه: اوكيه هما براحتهم لاحد يتدخل 
*************************
بفترة الاختبارات 
اللكل انشغل مع الاختبارات واللكل ذاكر بذمه ...علشانها اخر سنه ويبغوا يرتاحوا من ادارة الاعمال والتسويق والمحاسبه كانت دراستهم شامله لكل هذا ...
بعد الحماس وتقديم يوم حلو ويوم شين وتفرقوا بقاعات مختلفه ولوجين ومسفر يتحاشون بعض ونفس الحال البندري والجوري اما طلال ونواره حكايه ثانيه 
نواره: بالله اليوم اخر يوم بالاختبارات واخيرررررررررررا 
طلال: حفل التخرج وبعدها نطيييييييير للسعوديه 
نواره : لووووووووووووووووللللللل بروح لامي وخواني 
طلال: من قدك ..ببريطانيا ماخذه راحتك وبدها بتروحي للضيقه 

******************************
البندري : الو ..... هلا والله بمحمد هلا 
محمد: هلا بنبن كيفك ...
البندري:هههههههههه تمام وحشتوني ( بكت )
محمد: لا يابا لاتبكين ...خلاص بكره انا عندك ومراح ارجع الا وانت معي 
البندري:هههههههه ادري 
محمد: لاحول بتسكتين والا كيف 
البندري: لا بسكت انت كيفك وكيف زوجتك مريم ومشور الصغير
محمد: كويسين ...
البندري: وخالي رشاد ...
محمد: تمام ويسلم عليك 
البندري : الله يسلمه ( بضيق) وكيف امي.... تزورها 
محمد : ايوه وتسال عنك دايم وانا اقولها انك ببيت صديقاتك او عند الجيران 
البندري بلهفه : هي كيفها عساها مرتاحه بالسجن 
محمد: لا ماعليها قصور 
البندري: مادرت اني ادرس ببريطانيا 
محمد: لا وانتبهي اذا زرتيها لاتقولين 
البندري تحاول تغير الموضوع لان صوت اخوها محمد تغير : وكيف تهاني وبنتها نجوج ...لحد هاللحين الكلب يضربها 
محمد: يخسى الا هو ... لا متادب معها 
سكرت البندري وهي مشتاقه لسعوديه وجوها ....متحمسه تشوف الريم بنت اختها تهاني ..ومشور ولد اخوها محمد 
**************************
نواره مشتاقه لمروه المعقده ولابوها الطيب بزياده ولكل اخواتها وخواتها وعيالهم .... خلاص اذا جاء الفرج قل الصبر ... بكره ابوها بيكون عندهم ...ببريطانيا ماهي مصدقه 
*****************************
الجوري تفكر ( اقول لامي ولا لا ....دام امي مايهمها مراح اقول اهم شي قلت لخالي و لعمي عبد الرحمن وخلاص ...يارب يجي يارب ..اكيد بيجي لان خالتي موضي طيبه وبتضغط عليه يجي ) 
****************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ذوق ابوها حبيب قلبها كلها دقايق ويوصل ...اضغطت على فيصل يجي معها يشوف ابوها لكنه رفض وبشده ...استغربت بس مافكرت بالموضوع كثير لانها مبسوطه وماتبغى شي يخرب عليها ....
واقفه بالمطار تنتظر وحولها صحباتها لوجين والجوري والبندري ونواره ..
نواره: غريبه ليه تاخرت الطياره 
لفت عليها الجوري خزتها ( اسكتي وجع ان شاء الله لاتخوفينها اكثر )
ذوق: ايه والله تاخروا كثير 
لوجين: لا ماتخروا 
الجوري: يعني ماتعرفين الخطوط السعوديه دايم تتاخر او تتاجل الرحله
ذوق تفرك ايدينها ببعض : الله يستر 
فيصل كان موجود بالمطار لكن بمكان بعييييييييييد علشان ماتنتبه فيه ذوق
يبغى يشوف ابو ذوق يمكن غيره كان يدعو ربه انه يكون واحد ثاني لانه خلال الثلاث الشهور اللي مرت ...شاف شخصية ذوق الخجوله الحبوبه بعكس لمياء الانانيه الحقوده ... ( يارب ...يارب ... يكون غيره .. وتخيب ظنوني يارب ..)

دخل المطار بهيبته وقاره و مشى بهدوء عكس اللي داخل قلبه ... كان بداخله شوق وحب وحنان ولهفه على بنوته المدله ذوق ... عيونه تتحرك بالمطار تدور عليها ... وين قلبه واقف وبجنبه ولده رائد اللي يطالع بالحريم 

نواره: ذوذوا هذا ابوك 
ذوق تناظر وين ماشرت نواره : وين ..(صرخت ) باااااااااااااااااااااابا 
لف بوذوق وقال بارتياح : ذوققققق
ركضت لابوها..... نسى بو ذوق نفسه وصار يسرع بمشيته ..
ذوق وهي تضمه ودموعها على وجهها : بابا 
بوذوق قطعه من قلبه رجعت لحضنه ...ضم بنته و حس انه يضم سنين الغربه والعذاب بعيد عنها ....
بو ذوق...( عبدالعزيز ): مششششششششتاقلتس يالغاليه مشتاق 
ذوق: الله لايفرقنا ..مره ثانيه وحششتني 
رائد: وانا مالي حضن 
ذوق:ههههههه دودي 
رائد: دودي بعينك ..رائد

فيصل خاب كل ضنه نفسه ..نفس الرجال القاسي اللي طرده من ديوانيته لما طالبه بفلوس ابوها ..ولما طرده لانه ترجاه يطلع ابوه من السجن ...تولد الكره القديم بقلبه كره ذوق وكره ابوها وكره البنات كلهم ....( والله لاحرق قلبك فيها ياعبدالعزيز مثل ماحرقت قلبي انا وامي على ابوي )

*********************************

اللكل ناجح بمعدلات حلوه وطبعا مسفر متفوق 
البنات والشباب محتاسين بكره حفل التخرج واخر مره يشوفون بعض ...
وليد وطلال اباهم واخوانهم جئو لبريطانبا يحضرون الحفل ... والبندري اخوها وصل .... اما لوجين مستحيل ابوها يحضر بس عزمة دادا موضي من السعوديه ....
مسفر مشغول باله ابوه واخوه سامي وصديقه تركي مابعد وصلوا وبكره الحفل متى بيرتاحون .... 
مسفر: لااكيد في شي مايتاخرون كذا الطيارات اللي من السعوديه من زمان واصله ومافيه رحلات الا بكره ومايردون على تلفوناتي 
طلال: ياعمي ان شاء الله ماعليهم شي 
مسفر: لا انا مو مطمن حتى رنو ماترد علي 
طلال: يبه قوله شي يطمنه 
بوطلال: مايفهم صار لنا اكثر من ساعه نحكي معه 
مسفر: خلاص ياعمي انت روح ارتاحوخذ معك طلال وانا بحاول اكلم يممكن يردون ..
بعد ماطلعوا طلال وابوه لغرفة طلال ظل مسفر يحاول ومع الاسف مافي رد 

وليد: لايبه ناجح وعلى طول بحصل لي وظيفه 
بووليد: اشك انت والفاشلين مسفر وطلال ماوراكم وظايف 
وليد: خبرك قديم الاخ مسفر صار دافور بعد كسل 3 سنوات 
صالح اخ وليد الكبير : ايوه اسمعه يقول معدله كويس
وليد: اتوقع انه بيحصل وظيفه بسرعه 

بالكافي 
نواره: ماني مصدقه ابوي جنبي 
بونواره: هههههههههههههه لاصدقي 
نواره: يبه انت احلى انسان شفته بحياتي 
بونواره: ههههههههههه وش هالرضى ...اجل بخليك دايم تسافري 
نواره بانفعال: لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بونواره: ههههههههههههههههه 

البندري اخوها محمد وولده مشاري عندها 
مشاري: عمه بنو ..متى بترجعي للبيت 
البندري: والله ياروح بنو بعد بكره معكم 
مشاري: والله وناسسسسسسسسسسه ...وبتجي معك عمه جور 
البندري تغير وحهها : لا ومالنا دخل فيها 
محمد مستغرب: ليه 
البندري: سالفه طويله مالي مزاج اقولها 
محمد: يعني انتي مختلفه مع الجوري غريبه 
البندري: مالغريب الا الشيطان عادي 
محمد ماحب يتدخل اكثر: اوكيه براحتك انا بخلي مشاري معك وان برتاح بالفندق
البندري: وااااااااااو وناسه اكيد البنات راح ينبسطو عليه
محمد: ماوصيك انتبهي على مشمش بالموت امه رضت يجي معي 

ذوق وهي بحضن ابوها : بابا وحشتني مووووووت 
بوذوق: والله البيت بدونتس مايسوى 
ذوق: داريه ههههههههههه
رائد: الا راحه منك 
ذوق : بابا شوفه 
بو ذوق:رائد اترك اختك بحالها 
رائد: والله انك انت اللي مدلعها يبه 
ذوق: اكيد وانا بنت عبدالعزيز الباقي لازم اتدلع

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الرابع عشر 



الجوري ولوجين جالسين بالصاله لوحدهم 
الجوري: آف ماعندنا احد 
لوجين : الخسيس بابا مراح يحضر والزفت مسفر ابوه واخوه وصديقه بيجون من السعوديه علشانه 
الجوري: مشاء الله وشدراك 
لوجين: هههههههههه هاللحين اسمعي وبتعرفين 
*****************
مسفر واعصابه فلتت رمى التلفون على الارض وتمدد على السرير يهدي اعصابه .. فجاءه دق التلفون ..ركض له بسرعه اكيد ابوه او تركي...
من غير لايناظر الرقم بلهفه : الو 
لوجين ببرود: هالو مسفر 
مسفر استغرب صوت دق له قلبه ...ابعد اذنه عن السماعه وناظر الشاشه ( لوجين)
لوجين : هالو 
مسفر: لوجين نعم 
لوجين قلبها يرجف : اسمع اليوم ماجاء ابوك ولاسامي ولاتركي بكره ماتدري انا وش ممكن اسوي 
مسفر سكت يستوعب وش عرفها بتركي وسامي وابوها : شقصدك 
لوجين: قلتلك ماعاش اللي يهين لوجين وانا للي ماخره اهلك ..
مسفر: كيف
لوجين : باي حبيبي 
حبيب الكلمه فز لها القلبين قالتها كذا متعوده عليها بس طلعت بمكان غلط 
ماسكرت اسكتت وهو سكت الكلمه هذي بلسم لكل اللي صار 
لوجين تدارك السالفه : سمعت هذا ولاشي 
سكرت ....مسفر عرف انها وراء كل شي اعصابه ثارت ووصل حده 
****************
الجوري: الله ياخذك مانتي بسهله 
لوجين: ههههههههههه 
الجوري: حرام عليك 
لوجين: احسن يستاهل ..المهم روحي جيبي شي ناكله من المطعم الجديد 
الجوري: من عيوني 
لوجين: تسلم لي عيونك 
طلعت الجوري وجلست لوجين لوحدها تفكر( حرام حرمته من شوفت اهله وانا مجربه الحرمان صدق اني حقيره ) وكلمت ناصر يخليهم على طيارة بكره يجوا ..
بعد ماسكرت من ناصر راحت تسويلها كوفي وجلست بالبلكونه وتناظر الشقه كيف فاضيه وبعد كم يوم بتصير فاضيه على طول (نزلت الدموع من عينها غصب عنها ) حست بالوحده والغربه من جديد .."آه يااحمد وينك مع انك كنت تنافقني بس محتاجتك ...آه مسفر ح"
دق الجرس بسرعه مسحت دموعها 
لوجين : اكيد هذي الجوري 
فتحت الباب مبتسمه ..كان مسفر واقف بشرهعند الباب ...لوجين ارتبكت 
مسفر : لوجين
ودفع الباب بقوه لوجين خافت ورجعت لورى
مسفر والشر بعينه : انت محد رباك وشكلي انا اللي بربيك 
لوجين قلبها يدق بقوه وصارت ترتجف ماهي متعوده تسمع حد يصارخ عليها كذا ( بصوت مرتجف): نعم
مسفر لاحظ اثار الدموع اللي بوجهها بس ماهتم 
و لصقها بالجدار وهو ماسك رقبتها كانه بيخقنها : الناس ماهي لعبه بايدك ياست لوجين 
لوجين والدموع تجمعت بعينهاوخنقتها العبره 
بعد مابلعت ريقها : ابعد 
مسفر رحم شكلها الخايف موت ..بس زاد صراخ : انت ليه سويتي كذا ...؟؟ كيف تفكرين 
لوجين وماقدرت تمسك دموعها اكثر هذي ثالث مره يشوف دموعها وهي اكثر ماتكره حد يشوف ضعفها: اقولك ابعد ...ابعد عني 
مسفروهو يزيد ضغط: هاللحين تكلمي ابوك يوقف مهزلته والا والله 
لوجين بضعف: بليز مسفر ابعد تامني 
مسفر وقلبه ذاب من ضعفها وقلت حيلته ..مايستحمل يشوف هدوءها وانكسار ضل يناظرها بحنان 
وهي تناظره بضعف والم كان ودها تنرمي بحضنه وتقوله كل اللي بنفسها وتفضفض له
لوجين مثل البزارين : مسفر تعورني 
مسفر ابعد ايده 
لوجين تدلك رقبتها وتمسح دموعها تلملم باقي كرامتها بهدوء: انا كلمت ناصر وبيوصلوا بكره تقدر تطلع بره 
مسفر ضل يناظرها كيف تكابر وهي من داخل مجروحه وضعيفه 
لوجين ترتجف : لاتناظرني كذا اطلع بره انا كلمة بابا وخلاص ..( رجعت تبكي) خلاص اطلع 
مسفر ابتسم لها بحنان : ليه تبكين ..؟؟
لوجين تمسح دموها اللي معاندتها وتنزل بكثره: كيفي انت مالك دخل اط
مسفر يقرب منها وهو يحس بمشاعر غريبه: لا لاتبكين 
لوجين انفجرت بكي ورمت نفسها على الارض مثل البزر : اكرهكم اكرهكم كلكم ... اصلا ماحد يحبني الا علشان فلوسي اكرهكم 
مسفر جلس عندها وهو شوي يبكي على حالها
بهمس : لوجين 
لوجين مسكت فيه كانه منقذ او شي غالي عليها: مسفر
زادت بكي 
مسفر: هلا 
لوجين : انت تحب الريم 
مسفر صدمه سوالها وشدخل الريم هاللحين وليه تسال ..
ناظر بعيونها يدور على جواب 
لوجين لما طول ومارد ابعدته عنها: اكرهك 
وضمت رجلينها لصدره وصارت تبكي بزياده 
مسفر( يابعد هلي لاتبكين دموعك غاليه ... ) : لوجين
لوجين بصوت مبحوح : بليز مسفر اطلع بره 
مسفر راح لعندها : ا
قاطعته: مسفر كان لي غلاه عندك خلني لوحدي بليز مسفر ...يليز
مسفر مصدوم من اللي يشوفه لوجين نفسيتها منهاره مره ... 
لوجين باستهزاء وهي ترجف : مو لازم غلاتي.... وغلات امك وابوك وخواتك اتركني هاللحين 
مسفر: لوجين ليه خايفه 
لوجين ناظرته برجاء : مسفر ابغى بابا ...مسفر تكفى خله يحضر بكره انا محتاجته ( راح صوتها ) مسفر ليه مايبغاني انا وش ذني ...مسفر انا شينه لهذي الدرجه ....مسفر انا احبه ..والله احبه 
مسفر نزلت دمعه من عينه غصب عنه مسحها بسرعه ....واضح ان لوجين جالسه تتعذب ومحد داري عنها ..
: حنا حولك يالوجين 
لوجين: حولي اليوم ..... وبعد بكره او اللي بعده وينكم حولي بعد ..
مسفر ماعرف وش يرد 
لوجين: مابغى احد ماني محتاجتكم .... ارجعوا لحبايبكم وانا اعرف كيف اعيش .... لو ...........لو ......حد....ي 
مسفر قلبه يعوره على حبيبته 
لوجين : ابغى احمد تقدر ترجع لي حبيبي احمد
مسفر حس بقهر بداخله ( ياذا الاحمد خلاص وش لك فيه ) 
مسفر بقسوه: احمد مات 
لوجين: داريه (نزلت راسها) ياليتني مت وراه 
مسفر كل شي ولاتدعوا علي نفسها عصب منها..كيف تدعوا على نفسها بالموت وتخليه : وش هالحكي تموتي وراه استغفري ربك 
وقفت لوجين وهي تمسح دموعها : سوري شكلي عطلتك بسخافاتي ...ت
مسفر: لوجين لاتكابرين ... انتي محتاجه 
لوجين: محتاجه اجلس مع نفسي واندم على اليوم اللي شفتك فيه (رجعت بكت ) اكرهك يامسفر 

مسفر ناظرها بعتاب :بس انا ماكرهكك
لوجين وهي تضغط على راسها بايد مرتجفه : اتركني لوحدي 
مسفر: لوحدك ...وصاحباتك اللي ي
لوجين لفت عليه فجاءه: مسفر خايفه ... ( دموعها زادت وصارت تحاول تمسك اي شي تخبي رجفتها)
مسفر: وش اللي خايفه منه ...؟؟
لوجين: خايفه من بكره..
مسفر: من بكره .....؟؟ ليه تخافين...؟؟ وش اللي مخوفك ..؟؟ 
لوجين جلست على اقرب كنبه :كل يوم لما اصحى من النوم اخاف ان البنات يتركوني ويرجعون لسعوديه مثل ماتركتني ماما ... خايفه اصحى مالاقي حد حولي بهذي الشقه 
(تاشر على غرفة البندري وذوق) : خايفه افقد البندري وعصبيتها وحبها الجوري ومثاليتها الزايده ...... ( تبلع ريقها) خايفه ان ذوق تروح وافقد حنانها وبرودها ونعومتها ..افقد كلامها المثير عن السعوديه واغانيها الوطنيه ..... خايفه افقد الجوري وتفلسفها الزايد ونصايحها القديمه ... .. .... ( زادت رجفتها ) والا نواره ( ابتسمت ) اللي ماترضى علي نواره اللي فتحت لي بيتها وغرفتها مع كل الكلام اللي جبته لها نواره اللي بضحكه من صوتها تنسيني همومي....و تقولي ليه خايفه ... كيف ماخاف وبعد بكره بيروح كل هذا 
مسفر حس ان مابيده شي ولابلسانه كلام...
لوجين: انا عارفه ان كل واحد لها حياته بس هم كل حياتي و( ماقدرت تكمل غطت وجهها من البكي )
الجوري اللي كانت واقفه عند الباب من اول ماشرت على غرفة البندري وذوق : ياحياتي لجونه 
لفوا عليها اثنينهم 
الجوري تبكي : وليه ساكته ... ؟
لوجين تناظر مسفر : تصبحون على خير 
دخلت غرفتها 
الجوري لفت عليه: كنت عارفه ان فيها شي من الصباح وهي تمسح دموعها وتبين ان مافيها شي 
مسفر: طيب مافي امل انها تعيش مع ابوها 
الجوري بصوت واطي : ابدا" ...... ولاتفكر اصلا امها كانت ماتبغاها حتى ابوها ... الله يسامحهم حاولوا ينزلونها 
مسفر: كيف...؟؟
*********************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

صباح اليوم الثاني 
نواره والبندري والجوري جالسين يفطرون ومعهم مشاري ولد محمد اخ البندري 
نواره: يحليه هذا الدبدوب 
مشاري: انا مو دبدوب صح عمه 
البندري: صح ياعيون عمه 
مشاري: عمه الجوري ليه ماتتكلمين 
الجوري:ها ... شقول 
البندري بنرفزه : ماعليك منها .... لاتتحكي معها سمعت
مشاري: لا عيب هذي جور 
الجوري: البزر يعلمك 
البندري عصبت: شقصدك ...؟؟
نواره تهدي الوضع: انتي معها استحوا غلى وجهكم ... بعد ماكنتم خوات تصيرون كذا عاجبكم وضعكم ... جد ناس تسد النفس على الاكل .
دخلت غرفتها 
مشاري: عمه ليه تصارخون 
الجوري: مافي شي حبيبي كمل فطورك
البندري : لاتحكين معه اخاف تاخذينه مني هو الثاني 
الجوري تستفزها : لا لاتخافين وليد يكفيني 
البندري عصبت اكثر: حبيبي مشور قوم معي للتلفزيون احسن من الكتمه هنا 
مشاري ببراءه : بس انا ابغى اجلس مع عمه جور 
البندري: خلها تنفعك 
الجوري مسكت ضحكتها لان واضح على البندري القهر من مشور البزر : تعال حبيبي 
البندري دخلت غرفة لوجين معصبه 
البندري: لجون لجو ..قومي 
لوجين وفيها النوم : خير 
البندري:خير.... ومن وين يجي الخير وهذي الجوري معنا 
لوجين وراسها كله يعورها : حتى اليوم بتتهاوشون وبعدين معكم ...بنو تراك ثقلتيها الموضوع مايستاهل كل هذي الزعله 
البندري وحست ان كلام لوجين جد : نامي نامي احسن لك 
تفتح دولاب لوجين: بكره بنسافر انا واخوي محمد ... وابغى اخذ بلوزه من عندك ذكرى 
لوجين وهذا اللي ماتغاه انهم يذكرونها بسفرهم ...
لوجين وهي تغطي وجهها بالبطانيه / حلالك الدولاب وصاحبة الدولاب 
البندري: لا مابغى صاحبة الدولاب يكفيني بلوزه وحده 
رفعت بلوزه موديلها وسيع مرررره ونازل عند الكتف : هذي باخذها ..لانك بستيها باخر يوم اختبارات 
لوجين : حلالالالالاك كم بنو عندنا 
البندري: تسلمين ....صحيح قبل لانسى ترى مشور ولد اخوي محمد هنا 
لوجين: اممم كويس 
البندري وتعرف حساسية لوجين مع البزارين : جالس مع البندري بره ... 
**************
طلال دق جواله وهو جالس مع ابوه واخوه صالح ...ارتبك لان نواره هي اللي داقه وهو حالف لابوه انه ترك حركات البنات
طلال: آف الغثه هذا
بوطلال: مين
طلال: مدرب المسيره كل شوي داق
بوطلال: كلمه
طلال: الو
راح بعيدعن ابوه وصالح
نواره : الو هلا طلال وينك
طلال: اول السلام عليكم مرحبا كيف الحال بعدين وينك
نواره: السلام .... وينك ؟؟
طلال:افطر مع الوالد وصالح اخوي 
نواره: اسمع ابغاك ضروري 
طلال: خير ماني فاضي لسخافاتك 
نواره: انا عندي سخافات انت وجهك 
طلال: احترمي نفسك لاسكر الخط 
نواره يلعن ابو الحاجه اللي تذل ...
طلال:ها ترى اسكر 
نواره:لالالالالا... اسمع اليوم ابغاك ضوروري
طلال وهو مستمتع انها تبغى تشوفه اكيد بتودعه :امممم ليه 
نواره بخجل: بشوف حسام حبيبي 
طلال عصب من كلمة حبيبي وقاطعها : وانا وش دخلني..؟؟ 
نواره: يالله على الغباء ..انت خطيبي نسيت 
طلال: لا ..توني ادري انا خاطب وماحسيت 
نواره :آف بيذلني ...(بدلع ) طلول تكفى تعال معي 
طلال مايقدر على الدلع بس ثقل عمره : واذا قلت لا 
نواره: عادي بتذلني يعني باي 
طلال: اوكيه باي 
سكر ..طلال بالفتره الاخيره صارت نواره هاجسه الوحيد دايم يفكر فيها ...ويطلع معها ( البحث سوا عمايله خخخخخ)... رجع دق عليها قلبها يسيره مايخيره 
نواره معصبه ترمي الجوال : مالت عليه اللخايس انا للي مره ميته عليه
مسكت قلبها: يالله بشوف حبيبي اليوم ههههههه 
دق جوالها (ردوا وقالوا لبعضهم ...حنا فترقنا اكيد) نغمه خاصه لطلال هو حطها لها لانها ماتحب ديانا كرزون عناد لها حطها 
نواره: اف شيبغى هذا ...
خير 
طلال:هههههههه انتبهي لاينط لك عرق 
نواره: نعم شتبغى بعد
طلال: متى بتشوفينه 
نواره: على الفطور بعد دقايق 
طلال: وتوك تحكين على ماتجهز تكوني واصله لشقة الشباب 
نواره: خير يابو الشباب وين اروح ...شقة الشباب ..ياعمي خلاص ابوي هنا ماقدر انا بالموت ضحكت عليه اني بفطر مع البنات 
طلال: اوه نسيت ...اي مطعم 
******************
ذوق والجوري يلعبون مع مشاري ولوجين والبندري بالغرفه يسولفون ..
وليد ومسفر جالين يتكلمون عن بنات عمهم اللي يحبونهم ...( شفتوا شلون الجوري والبندري يتهاوشون على واحد يحب بنت عمه ههههه ) 
***********
طلال وهو يشوف نواره تمشي لعند بمرحها المعتاد ورجاجتها ..وتدق عليه بالجوال وهو يناظر الشاشه مبتسم 
....عز الله ان القلب في حبكم صاب 
مراح للي غي المحبه يدله ...
ان قلت ماغليك فانا اليوم كذاب 
القلب لاشاف رقمك تغير محله .....
لوبمد حكي والله لخلص كتابي 
وكل من عذلني فيك الله يعله....
نواره: يالمفهي ادق عليك ليه ماترد 
طلال: كيفي وين نجلس
نواره وهي تاشر عللى طاوله جالس فيها حسام يناظر الساعه: معه 
مشوا شوي وقفت فجاءه
طلال: يله وشفيك 
مسكت ايده : خايفه
حس بكهرباءء بجسمه من لمستها: وش قلتي 
نواره: خايفه 
طلال مقهور بس ساكت: لا نواره خايفه ..
نواره تيلع ريقها: احبه ياطلال احبه 
طلال حس باعصابه تثور وبطعنه بالقلب يحبها وتحب غيره : بس هو مايحبك واليوم لازم توقفيه عند حده
نواره حست بالراحه لانها تحس ان طلال معها : صح لازم اوقف هذي المهزله 
طلال: يله 
نواره: شكلي عدل
طلال عصب : ولاهو داري عنك 
جرحها كلامه : يله نروح قبل لاقتلك 
جلوا وطلال لى اعصابه يهز رجله( لا وانا بنفسي موديها لحبيبها )
حسام: هلا نواره
نواره: نعم وش بغيت
لف عليها طلال ( شالقدره الفضيعه على التمثيل ولا كانها خايفه ولاكانها تحبه ... )
حسام: بكره بترجعي لسعوديه(سكت لانه مو عارف شيحكي ومعهم طلال) 
نواره: شرايك يعني اجلس هنا 
حسام مرتبك يناظر طلال وهو ساكت 
نواره: هاللحين داق علي تبغى تقابلني علشان هذا السوال 
حساميناظر طلال ماقدر احكي قدامه ....نواره فهمت عليه 
نواره: لا عادي قول قدام طلال ماخبي عنه شي ..وهو متفهم 
طلال( متغم بعينك لو اني خطيبك جد كان غطيتك من هذا اللي بياكلك بعيونه)
حسام : بس حبيت اعتذر لك على كل شي انا نفسي ماكنت ادري انهم خطبوا لي م
نواره تحط رجل على رجل بملل: اوه بتعيد السالفه القديمه ..خلاص لك طريقك ولي طرريقي انت تزوجة وحبيت وانا حبيت وانخطبت هلاص لاتعلقني بدربك ..
حسام توه بينطق قاطعه طلال : اتوقع كلام نواره واضح ولاعاد اشوفك داق عليها او مقرب من عندها اوحتى تفكر تحضر حفل التخرج ..والله ثم والله اذا شفتك نطقت باسمها عند حد ماتلوم الا نفسك انت فاهم
حسام ونواره مستغربين من انفعال طلال اللي لفت كل اللي بالمطعم ..
نواره: سمعت عن اذنك 
وقفت وقف معها طلال راحوا وتركوا حسام المصدوم ان نواره نسته كانت عينها ماتناظره مثل قبل بحب وامل لا عيونها كانت تناظر اللي جالس بجنبها 

نواره تفكر انها تحب حسام بس اليوم لماشافته حست انه ماضي وماتبغى تعيده ..ماضي راح بخيره وشره 
تذكرت رد طلال وعصبت : انت كيف تقوله هذا الكلام 
طلال: خلاص هاللحين اوعدك ماراح تشوفينه مره ثانيه 
نواره: ومن قالك اني مابغى اشزفه 
طلال عصب : تبغينه روحي له 
نواره: لاتستاهبل انت عارف اني ماقدر 
قهره ردها : تبغين شي بروح لابوي 
نواره بعصبيه: لا مشكور تعبناك معنا 
طلال : تعبك راحه ياانسه 
نواره : ايوه تتريق علي انت اصلا شمتان فيني 
طلال وقف ولف عليها: لحول انتي شتبغين ...؟؟
نواره: مشكور مابغى شي تعبتك معي 
طلال( تعبك راحه ...
واحبك مهما تتعبني ...
شفت الغلا كيف سوى من التعب راحه ...)
نواره: هيه انت اكلمك 
طلال انتبه: ها وشتبغين بعد روحي لحبيبك وتاسفي منه 
نواره: ودي بس كرامتي 
طلال مستغرب: ودك ...لهذي الدرجه تحبيينه 
نواره بهدوء: واكثر حتى هو يحبني ماشفت عيونه كيف مشتاقه لي 
طلال: لا والله انا شفت عيونك انتي المشتاقه مو هو 
تركها وركب السياره ...لان ابوه مايقدر يروح مكان الا بسياره 
نواره: شفيه هذا علي من الصباح وهو معصب 
**********************************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الخامس عشر 



الساعه 6 بتوقيت جرينتش 
اليوم هو اليوم اللي أنتظره اللكل .. واخيرا بيتخرجون ..
نواره واقفه عند المرايه تسمع اغنية ( اي الكلام دا) اغنيه شعبيه وترقص 
ذوق: خلصت شكلي حلو 
لوجين: واوووووو جنان بس تعالي اعدلك حجابك في شعر مين 
ذوق: والله ..... تتوقعون فيصل بيعجبه شكلي 
نواره:ههههههههههه انتي عاجبته من زمان 
البندري: يله لانتاخر ...
الجوري: البندري 
البندري لفت عنها: آآآآآآآف 
الجوري: البندري انتظرنا هذا اليوم من زمان ...بليز لاتحرمينا من 
البندري وقلبها ضعف شهر ونص قويه زعله خلاص مصختها ... والجوري مالها ذنب ان وليد حبها هي ... طول هذي الفتره والجوري تتقرب منها وترسل وسطات بينهم 
البندري: نعم خير وش المطلوب 
لوجين: البندري... لاتحرمين نفسك الفرحه بهذا اليوم مع الجوري علشان شي تافه 
البندري تناظر الجوري اللي بعيونها توسل : تافه ...هذا سبب تافه 
الجوري تبلع ريقها : انا 
البندري ضمت الجوري بقوه: وحششششششششششششششتيني 
البنات:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الجوري ودموها تنزل :ههههه كنت عارفه انك عسل 
البندري: بلا دموع بلا خرابيط ورانا مسيره 
**********************************************
وقف اللكل يستعد للمسيره المرتب لها من اسبوع ..
نواره : اوف قلبي بيوقف 
لوجين:ههههههه ليه 
نواره: مادري ... 
هذا الشباب جئو : بسرعه
مسفر وقف يناظر لوجين باعجاب كانت مسويه لك جديد (غجر بريطانيا) قاصه شعرها قصير مره ومخصلته بالوان مختلفه احمر وبني واسود واشقر وازرق .... وعامله مكياج بنفسجي غامق عكس بشرتها البيضاء الفاتحه ...حاطه تحت فمها مثل الحلق وعلى حاجبها مثله شكلها كانها مغنية روك 
طلال: لوجين وش مسويه 
لوجين تحرك الحاجب اللي فيه حلق: وشرايك
طلال: ها ... 
وليدك كانك مغنية روك
لزجين: ياسلام هذا اللي كنت ابغاه

بعد الترجمه 
المدرب: تفضلوا على المسرح 
تنظموا كلا بمكانه لوجين تكزن بجنب طلال ونواره بجنب مسفر بس طلال ومسفر اتفقوا يبادلون 
نواره: نعم خير 
طلال: تبادلنا انا ومسفر
نواره: لا على كيفكم
طلال: ليه عندك مانع او اعتراض لاسمح الله 
ننواره: لا بس حرب البسوس بينهم بتقوم 
تاشر على مسفر ولوجين اللي واقفين بجنب بعض مرتبكين 
بعد ماعزف السلام الوطني البريطاني تكلم مسول بالجامعه (بعد الترجمه) اننا اليوم نخرج طلاب دفعة 2007 فليتفضل الطلاب
مشوا الطلاب وكل يبتسم لاهله وياشر له الا لوجين ماعندها احد حتى الجوري خالها حضر الا هي ماعندها احد اتبهت وهي تمشي مسقر ياشر لرجال كبير بالسن واضح عليه الطيبه وبجنبه شاب بالثلاثين من عمره يشبه مسفؤ بس هذا ملامحه اكبر من ملامح مسفر....... ومسفر اوسم واجذب منه ( ايد هذا سامي اخو مسفر ) وبجنبهم واحد ياشر متحمس وشكله غرييب شوي اسمراني وطويل ( هذا شكله تركي) 
مسفر : هذا ابوي اللي لابس كحلي 
لوجين ابتسمت: ماتشبه له هو احلى 
مسفر:هههه حرام عليك انا احلى 
لوجين: اكيد اللي بجنبه سامي اخوك
مسفر: ايوه العريض امما الضعيف غهذا صديق طفولتي واخو دنيا ..تركي 
لوجين : شكله غريب من وين سعودي
مسفر:هههههههه بلاك ماشفتي اشكال السعودين 
لوجين: يعني سعودي
مسفر توه بيتكلم الا وقفوا بد عزف الموسيقى ..... 

نواره : هاللحين بينادوا الاسماء 
طلال: وليه خايفه
نواره: مو خايفه مرتبكه ...ليكون اطيح وانا استلم ال
طلال:هههههههه وين تطيحين صار لنا اسبوع نتدرب على الستيش ...وانتي تقولين بطيح 
نواره : اذا طحت بتضحك علي 
طلال:ههههههه اكيد لا ..وانا اقدر 
نواره : اجل ياربي تطيح انت علشان اضحك عليك 
طلال: يالنذله
نواره: يله طلال طيح خلنا نضحك 
طلال: من عيوني بس ماطلبتي ههههه
نواره: شوف ابوي بيذبحني لاني اهذر معك 
طلال: اجل اسكتي 
نواره: كيفه كلها يوم وارجع لسعوديه وماشوف رجال غيره 
طلال: ههههههه بايعتها 

بعد المسيره نادوا على الاسماء 

* ذوق عبدالعزيز الثاني
ذوق ابتسمت ومشت بسرعه تستلم الشهاده وطربوش التخرج وعبايته معطيها جمال اكثر ....
البنات والشباب يصارخون ويصفرون :اوووووووووووووووووووو 
ذوق ارفعت الشهاده بوجه ابوهاواخوها رائد وفيصل اللي كانوا بنفس الجه..... بوذوق حس بفخر ورفع ايده اوكيه بس هي ماكانت معه اول مره ماتنتبه لابوها وتناظر اللي وراه اللي يرسل لها بوسات وهو مبسوط ...
فيصل فرح من قلب لذوق وحزن انه مراح يشوفها بقاله سنتين ويرجع لسعوديه ...العلوم السياسيه تطول 

*طلال حمدان الرمح 
نواره : طلالالالالالالال انت 
طلال :ههههه 
ضحك على حماسها ومشى بهدوء وهو يشوف نظرات ابوه المستهزاء فيه والمقلله من شان شهادته ..الفرحه بعيون كل ربعه وكل البنات واخوه صالح ...
خذها وهم يصفقون له ويصفرون 

* الجوري سعد المرخ 
البنات والشباب :اووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
البندري: يالله انك تحيييييييييييييييهم 
الجوري وهي تاشر لخالها :هاااااااي 
استلمت شهادتها وخالها يغمز لها والبندري تاشر لها ووليد المتحمس لها 

* مسفر عمر الضحام 
فز قلب لوجين للاسم قبل صاحبه ..قلبها سرعة نبضاته كانها هي المقصوده 
مسفر رفع راسه يشوف ردت فعل ابوه واخوه وصديقه ...ابوه بكل فخر صار يصفق له بحراره 
ابتسم مسفر وناظر لوجين اللي كانت مبسوطه مره .
لوجين: روح ...
مسفر: اوكيه 
الشباب والبنات صاروا يصفقون ويصارخون الا لوجين تناظره وهو يمشي علشان تنحفظ صورته بخيالها وماتنساها بالايام الجايه 

* نواره محمد السامي 
نواره تصارخ وتقفز .... اللكل ضحك على ردت فعلها الهبله 
مشت على الدرجات وهي تناظر طلال 
نواره من بعيد:طلول اسمي 
طلال : ايوه روحي 
طاحت 
اللكل :ههههههههههههههه
طلال :هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
( كانت حاسه )هههههههههههه
نواره تفشلت وغررقة عيونه 
طلال يصارخ : نواره نواررررررررره 
نواره لفت 
طلال ماسك كاميرا تصوير : ابتسمي 
نواره:هههههههههههههه
بو نواره تضايق ان علاقة بنته مع الشباب كذا ولاهذا الابيض طول وقتها معه 
نواره : يبه لشهاده 
بو نواره يضحك على بنته اللي رافعه الشهاده 

* وليد علي الفال
مشى وليد ياخذ شهادته بين صراخ ربعه ودموع ابوه الفخوره فيه ...وراس عمه المرفوع بزوج بنته ...وعيال عمه المبسوطين بولد عمهم وصاحبهم 

لوجين وهي واقفه تصفق لوليد انتبهت بتركي اخواحمد واقف بالبدايه تخيلته احمد بس بعد ثواني شافت تركي ياشر لها ..
لوجين شهقت : ترو 
تركي ياشر لها انا معك 
لوجين حست ان احمد معها وان في حد مهتم فيها خساره ان مسفر واقف بعيد كان شاف ان في احد جاء لها غير ناصر مدير اعمالها ...


* البندري مشعل البدر 
البندري: واوووووووووو 
محمد ولده مشاري: البندري البندري 
اللكل يصفق ويصفر لان البندري شخصيه محبوبه للكل
استلمت الشهاده وبسرعه مشت لعند اخوها وولده ماوقفت معهم وقفت تضم اخوها وحبيبها اللي كان لها الام والاب في غياب امها وابوها 

*علي جاسم الضاري 
مشى علي بكل غرور وفخر مشى بهدوء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

نواره:ههههه يارب يطيح مثلي
طلال: اما انتي عليك طيحه 
نواره : كل منك كنت اناظر 
طلال : محد قالك تناظريني والا تحكين معي 
انتبه طلال لعيون ابوه اللي تقوله مراح تعقل ابدا" حس بقهر وظلم لانه حاول يترك اشياء كثير علشان ابوه وهو مب عاجبه 
نواره: ياحلو وين رحت 
طلال: معك 
نواره: هههه واضح 
طلال: وش كنتي تقولين 
نواره: اقول اهم شي صورتني وانا اطيح 
طلال: هههههههه ايوه
نواره: هذا المهم ..
طلال يضحك على خبالها مبسوطه انها طاحت على وجهها وخطر بباله شي وهو يناظرها تضحك وتسولف كيف انه كان متضايف وابتسامه منها حس بالراحه
...ان جيت يمك شارد الفكر ضايق 
مع بسمتك تنزاح لوعات الاعماق ....

*لوجين راشد الكاسر 
مسفر يناظرها وهي تناظر واضح انها متوتره 
مسفر بابتسامت تشجيع : لاتخافين 
لوجين هزت راسها اوكيه 
بوطلال: الكاسر 
بومسفر: ايوه قالي ولدي ان عنده بنت هنا 
صالح: بنت اللذين عليها شكل 
بوطلال: صالح 
صالح ستحى على وجهه وسكت 
كل السعودين الموجودين والخليجين عموما صاروا يناظرونها بهتمام 
مسفر يبغى يحسسها بان اللكل حولها .... بصوت عالي : لوجين لوجين 
اللكل صاروا يصارخون : لوجيييييييييييييييييييين ...لوجيييييييييييييين 
لوجين مبسوطه مره وعيونها مغرقه حست بان في حد مهتم لوجودها 
مشت بكل رشاقه وخفه تستلم جائزتها وكل تفكيرها بمسفر اللي يصرخ بسمها( يالله احبه واموت فيه ...اعشقه) 
مسفر ويحاول ينبهه لوجوده بصراخه باسمها وده يقول ( ياناس هذي اللي احبها هذي اللي ملكت روحي ) 

بعد تسليم الشهادات رموا الطلاب الطرابيش بالهواء وصوروا مع بعض .... تفرقوا الطلاب اللكل مع اهلهم 
تركي يمد الهديه : الف الف مبروك التخرج
لوجين وهي تضمه : الله يبارك فيك 
تركي: ها صرتي هاللحين محاسبه محد قدك 
لوجين وعيونها على مسفر :هههههههه اكيد
تركي يناظر وين ماتناضر :تحبينه 
لوجين نصدمت : ها 
تركي: واضح انك تحبيه .. احسه رجال
لوجين ارتبكت : وش هالحكي 
تركي: اسمعي احمد وصاني عليك ووصاني ماخلي حد يضحك عليك او يستغلك مثله وانا احس ان هذا رجال وماعنده حركات الاستقلال 
لوجين:ههههه احيانا ياتركي تحاول تصير ذكي على الفاضي 
تركي: ههههههههه وش اسمه مصقر مادري مسفر
لوجين عصبت: تركي 
تركي:هههههههه 

نواره: يبه شفت كيف طحت 
بونواره:هههه مفهيه 
نواره :والله من هذا الطالب اللي اسمه طلال يقولي عبايتك ووصخه 
بونواره ارتاح كان يفكر شي ثاني :يضحك عليك يالغبيه 
نواره انبسطت انها قدرت تضحك على ابوها لانه كان يعصب اذا كلمت طلال 
بو نواره: وين لوجين 
نواره: ايوه بنتك الثانيه ..هناك مع اخو احمد 
بونواره: اخ احمد وش يبغى فيها 
نواره : مادري

بوطلال : مبسوط بشهادتك اللي ماجئت الا بعد سبع سنوات 
صالح: معليه يبه اهم شي جائت 
بو طلال: يله تجهز الطياره الساعه وحده انا بروح للفندق ارتاح صالح تعال معي 
صالح: ان شاء الله يبه يله على البركه مره ثانيه ياخوي 
طلال بدون نفس: الله يبارك فيك 

ذوق : دودو تعال اوريك صحباتي السعوديات يمكن تعجبك وحده وتخطبها 
رائد: لا انا اصلا باخذ لي لبنانيه او عراقيه 
ذوق : كفوك 
بو ذوق وهو يناظر فيصل مشبه عليه بس مو ذاكره : يله حبيبتي اليوم بنرجع على طيارة الساعه وحده 
ذوق: لا والبارتي اللي عاملينها صحباتي ..
بوذوق: وامك مشتقتي لها 
ذوق: اكيد بس 
بوذوق: لا ذوق حبيبت بابا انا تعبان وابغى ارجع لسعوديه 
ذوق بيائس : اوكيه اجل هاللحين بروح مع صحباتي 
رائد : وانا بروح اضبط مع هذي البريطانيه 
ذوق:هههههه هذي صاحبتي الجورري سعوديه 
رائد: اعوذ بالله...( يدور بعينه) ابغى وحده ثانيه 
*****************

البندري والجوري جالسين مع مشاري ولد محمد اخوها 
مشاري: انتم ماتهاوشتوا ليه تتكلمون هاللحين 
الجوري: لان حنا تراضينا 
مشاري:الابله تقول حرام ماتكلم احد فوق ثلاث ليالي 
الجوري والبندري:ههههههههه 
البندري: اي ابله 
مشاري: ابلة الريم بنت عمتي تهاني 
الجوري: اها قول كذا والا انت وين تروح المدرسه 
***************
مسفر واقف مع ابوه واخوه سامي وصديقه تركي وهو كل تفكيره بلوجين اللي واقفه مع تركي اخو احمد تضحك 
تركي على جنب : مسفور وين رايح
مسفر: شوفها واقف معه تضحك 
تركي ماستوعب : تقصد لوجين 
مسفر: وانت وش عرفك باسمها ..؟؟
تركي : اوه الحب ضارب... سمعتهم ينادون بنت الكاسر ...لاتغار ماناظروحده فاصخه 
مسفر عصب : تروك 
تركي:لالالالالا لاخلاص شكل الاعصاب موصله توب ...
مسفر : آف
تركي : والريم 
مسفر وهو يمشي : بعدين اقولك كل شي 

**************

تركي: لجو ..عطيتك الهديه اللي مني هاللحين صار دور الهديه الثانيه 
لوجين : هديه اي هديه 
تركي بضيق: احمد الله يرحمه كان مجهز لك هديه كانه داري انه م( سكت ماقدر يكمل ...)
لوجين خنقتها العبره وقالت بصوت مبحوح : احمد 
تركي مد كيس صغير من لمخمل مكتوب عليه : لجو وحمو
لوجين ابتسمت تذكر انهم كانو ينادون بعض كذا اذا شتاقوا لبعض 
تركي: خذيها 
لوجين خذتها بايد مرتجفه 
مسفر: اوه توزعت الهدايه من هاللحين 
لوجين : مسفر 
تركي : هلا والله مسفر 
مسفر: اهلين اخ تركي 
تركي حط ايده على كتف لوجين : هذا انت وصلت خذ الامانه انا بروح طيارتي بعد نص ساعه ..يله لجو باي اشوفك على خير 
حس مسفر ان تركي يوصله رساله او شي بس مافهمه 
لوجين: وين بدري
تركي: بالموت جيت الحكومه وراي
لوجين ومربكها وجود مسفر وهي ماسكه الهديه : اوكيه باي 
مسفر: باي 
راح تركي 
مسفر بقهر: يحليه تركي جاء لك مخصوص 
لوجين تناظر بعيونه : ايوه فيه الخير 
مسفر وهو يناظر الهديه :هذا من تركي 
لوجين ارتبكت اكثر حست انها تخون مسفر :ها ...لا من احمد 
مسفر تكتف ورفع حواجبه : احمد
لوجين: ايوه كان بيعطيني اياها لو انه ( بلعت ريقها ) عايش لهالحين 
مسفر مد ايده: ممكن اشوفها 
لوجين بعدتها عن عيونه : لا 
مسفر: ليه خصوصيه 
لوجين تحس ان مابينهم خصوصيه : ايوه 
مسفر: اممممم كان ودي اشوفها افتحيها
لوجين بعناد: لا 
مسفر: حرام عليك بتخليني افكر وش ممكن الهديه 
لوجين : لا تفكر ولاتشغل باللك مو مهم 
مسفر: اتوقع انها خاتم او حلق 
لوجين فتحت الهديه علشان هذا اول مره يطلب منها مسفر شي 
مسفر استغرب: بتفتحينها 
لوجين: ليوه موانت تقول تبغى تشوفها هذا انا بفتحها 
مسفر: غريبه وش هالرضوخ 
لوجين بعد ماطلعت كرت وورقه كبيره شوي كانها رساله وعلبه صغيره داخلها بروش يبرق 
مسفر: اممم حلو 
لوجين تحس ان مسفر له الحق يشوفها ويرميها بعد اذا ماعجبته ..: يجنن الله يرحمك ياحمد ...( ترفع راسها لمسفر) من عمره ذوق 
مسفر: الله يرحمه 
لوجين تقراء المكتوب بالكرت تقراءه بعيونها..ومسفر يقراء معها 
ليت العمر يهدى ابهديك عمري 
تستاهل الايام يازهو الايام .. (نزلت دموع لوجين ومسحتهم بسرعه )
لو الهوى المحبوس في جوف صدري 
يظهر على العالم غشى العالم هيام
حبيبك : احمد 
مسفر عجبه اسلوب احمد واضح انه كان يحبها وحس بقهر وعرق الغيره نط عنده وشويه ينفجر : هذا لحسام الفيصل 
لوجين انتبهت لوجود مسفر: كيف
مسفر: الابيات هذي لحسام الفيصل 
لوجين: حلوه ..تجنن هذا الشاعر مبدع 
مسفر: هو امير 
لوجين : جد ..واضح اسلوبه راقي 
طاحت الورقه الكبيره من لوجين وهي ماحست 
مسفر داس عليها برجلها علشان ماتنتبه لها : لاوله قصايد بالقاءه احلى من القرائيه 
لوجين: انت تحب الشعر
نواره: لجون 
لوجين:هلا 
نواره: بابا يسال عنك 
لوجين: اوه عمي محمد نسيته ..عن اذنك 
مسفر: تفضلي
راحت مع نواره وقلبها مع مسفر....
رفع الورقه من الارض بسرعه وحطها بجيبه 
****************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل السادس عشر



ذوق اقدرت تروح بعيد عن ابوها ورائد اخوها ...
ذوق: فصول 
فيصل انتبه فيها وابتسم : هلا..
ذوق: وين سرحان 
فيصل: اوعدك ان اليوم مراح يكون اخر يوم بنتلاقى مره ثانيه 
ذوق: ان شاء الله 
فيصل : بتوحشيني 
عطاها هديه 
ذوق وعيونها مغرقه : ياي حبيبي ... ثانكس 
فيصل قلبه يعوره : اوعديني بحفل تخرجي تكوني هنا 
ذوق ترفع ايدها كانه قسم : اقسملك بالذي جعل بهالجسد روح لاكون هنا بيوم تخرجك 
ردت فعلها خجلته من نفسه كيف يضحك عليها ويلعب بمشاعرها وهي جد تحبه الله يلعنك يابليس قهري من ابوها خلاني اللعب بمشاعرها وهي مالها ذنب .. اعماني انها انسانه 
ذوق: فصول وراك اليوم ساهي 
فيصل:ههههههه طلع الكلام القصيمي هذا ومابعد ترجعين لسعوديه 
ذوق:هههههههه لازم اتدرب قبل 
انتبهت باخوها رائد يمشي : باي حبيبي اخوي جاي ...
راحت بسرعه 
فيصل جلس يفكر كيف انه حقير و ضحك عليها وهي بكل طيبه وسذاجه صدقته 
طلال:ها بو الشباب جالس لوحدك وين ذوق عنك 
فيصل :راحت لان اخوها كان جاي 
ذوق رجعت لانها نست تعطيه الهديه 
طلال:اشوف الهبله ذوق صدقت انك تحبها 
فيصل من وراء قلبه بس علشان مايسوي طلال حركة نذاله اذا درى انه تراجع عن قراره وطلال عند الفلوس مايعرف ابوه :الا صارت تحبني بعد هههههههههه الهبله على بالها اموت فيها 
طلال: اهم شي القرنقش الفلوس قدرت تاخذ منها 
فيصل: شوفتك عينك كلها كم ساعه وسياره 
طلال: يله عقبال الكبيره 
ذوق وقفت مصدومه مستحيل اللي تسمعه لا اكيد هي بحلم ...الصدمه شلتها عن الحركه حتى الدموع عيت تنزل ...طاحت الهديه من ايدها لفوا الاثنين 
فيصل: ذوق
ذوق مدت ايدها وعطته كف : يانذل ياحقير ( نزلت دموعها) 
فيصل مصدوم ماعرف وش يقول وطلال بعد 
ذوق: انا اللي صدقتك وخ
ماقدرت تكمل راحت تركض للحمامات 
*************
بو نواره: ها يالجون تخرجتي ورتحتي 
لوجين: ايوه ياعمو واخيرا 
بونواره :تعالي معنا بكره لسعوديه 
لوجين انصدمت : لا 
نواره: ليه ...يله تعالي بننبسط 
لوجين: في شغلات كثير لازم اخلصها هنا وبعدها ان شاء الله بروح
بونواره : على راحتك بس انتي داله طريق بيتنا 
نواره: اسمعي حججك مو علي ... بعد شهر انتي عندنا 
لوجين: هههههه اوكيه 
نواره : تعالي نروح للبنات 
لوجين: عن اذنك عمو 
بونواره:هههههههه عمو ... ياحلوها منك ههههههههه 
لوجين ونواره:ههههههههههههههههههههه 
****************
البندري والجوري وهم يناظرون وليد بعد ماراح مشاري مع ابوه 
البندري: الجوري كنت غبيه يوم حبيت وليد 
الجوري :ههههههههه حتى انا 
البندري: هههههههه شكلنا بنتزوج نفس الرجال 
الجوري: اسمعي بشرط انتي الاولى وانا الثانيه 
البندري: لا انا الثانيه وانتي الاولى ...
الجوري: اوكيه مش مشكله اذا كنتي سعيده مش مشكله ...
البندري تضمها : وحشتيني 
لوجين: وانا مالي ضمه 
البندري: يالله انك تحيهم 
ضموا البنات الاربعه بعض 
نواره: وين ذوذو 
الجوري: ماندري اكيد مع فيصل او مع ابوها واخوها 
البندري: وع اخوها مليق 
البنات:هههههههههههههه 
يضحكون على وجهها اللي عفسته 
نواره: بروح اناديها 
راحت نواره وخلتهم 
الجوري : لا والله ان شكله كشخه وحلو 
البندري بشهقه : من رائد ... حلو 
لوجين تستفزها: انا طول حياتي احلم برجال مثله 
البندري : وع كفوك 
لوجين والجوري:ههههههههه 
*********


راحت نواره تدور على ذوق 
طلال: تدوريني 
نواره:هههههههههه واثق من نفسك بزياده ...ادور على ذوق 
طلال بخيبة امل: كانت هنا من شوي 
نواره: وين راحت ..؟؟
طلال وجهه تغير : مادري يقول فيصل انها مع اخوها 
نواره:اها ..وانت وش عندك تدور رح مع ابوك واخوك 
طلال : مالي خلق لاحق عليهم كل العمر ... وانتي وش عندك تاركه ابوك وتدورين ذوق 
نواره:ههههههههههههه 
طلال: ليه تضحكين يالهبله 
نواره: كل ماتذكر طيحتي قدام 200 شخص اضحك 
طلال:هههههههههههههه كانك كنتي حاسه 
نواره : هههه مو انا قتلك وقتلك اذا طحت بتضحك علي ( بدلع تلف عنه وتمد بوزها زعلانه ) وانت ضحكت علي 
طلال مايقدر على دلع وزعل نواره : افا النور افا والله انا اضحك 
نواره: لا يعني ماشفتك ..؟؟
طلال: اكيد مو ...اي شفتي اخوي صالح 
نواره كانها تذكرت شي : مشاء الله ابوك مزيون 
طلال: ابوي ..؟؟
نواره: ايوه نفسي اتزوج واحد مثله ابغى واحد كبير بالسن وغني وجنتل مان مثل ابوك 
طلال عصب منها : استحي على وجهك وتقولين قدامي 
نواره تنرفزه: شكلي بروح اضبط معه 
طلال : ايوه روحي واحش رجلك 
نواره تتامل طلال يتكلم والله بيوحشني مع وجهه هو واسلوبه الزفت 
طلال: ياعرب يافاهيه احكي معك انا 
نواره: ههههههه معك 
طلال: واضح ..
نواره : تصدق طلول 
طلال بملل: امممم 
نواره : بتوحشني يالبدوي 
طلال انشد عرق بخده هذا اللي كان يبغاه ويتمنى يسمعه ..يعني حتى هي بتفقده 
نواره : هاللحين انا اللي بقولك ياعرب يافاهي وين سهيت 
طلال: جد بوحشك 
نواره: يعني نص ونص ... ( تغير الموضوع لان نظراته صارت تخوفها ) متى طيارتك...؟؟
طلال: الساعه وحده وانتي ..؟
نواره: بكره الساعه 8 الصباح 
طلال: لا مو معنا 
نواره: اريح منك 
طلال كل ماتشجع يقولها عن اللي بنفسه اسلوبها الدفش يبعده عنها : ومنك انت وجهك 
نواره وهي تناظر بعيد : هذا ذوق مع ابوها وانا ادور عليها 
************
جلست ذوق عند ابوها من غير ولا كلمه 
بوذوق: الحلو وين سرحان 
ذوق واثار البكي على وجهها : ها ... بابا انت تحبني 
بوذوق: وهذي يبغالها سوال ..اكيد
ذوق: وانا بعد احبك 
بوذوق استغرب من حال بنته المفهي ... مر من قدامهم فيصل يبغى يتطمن على ذوق يكلمها بس مو عارف ناظرته ذوق جاءت عينه بعينها بسرعه نزلت راسها بقهر وذل وعتاب ... فيصل عوره قلبه عليها 
حاول بوذوق يتذكره ماقدر ... الظالم ينسى اللي ظلمه بس المظلوم عمره ماينسى شكل اللي ظالمه 
بوذوق: هذا الولد وجهه مو غريب علي 
ذوق بحقد : هذا فيصل التركي 
طاحت الشهاده من ايد بوذوق: التركي 
ذوق استغربت ردت فعل ابوها: ايوه 
بوذوق: فيصل محمد التركي 
ذوق: ايوه 
بوذوق عصب : وانتي من وين تعرفينه 
ذوق ارتبكت: ماعرفه هو مع واحد معنا بالمجموعه 
بوذوق ارتاح : فكرتس تعرفينه 
ذوق: ليه واذا اعررفه 
بوذوق زادت عصبيته: هذا ولد واحد نصاب وحرامي وملعون 
ذوق عصبت ليه ابوها يحكي عن ابو حبيبها كذا : نصاب.... لاتظلمه ابوه ميت 
بوذوق : ابوه مات بالسجن الله لايردهم الحراميه 
ذوق انصدمت كيف بالسجن وهو يقول انه كان يتعالج بالهند : السجن 
بوذوق: ايوه هذولا سمعتهم شينه مالتس دخل فيهن 
ذوق مسكينه تاكد لها ظنها ان فيصل حقير ونذل وانه يلعب فيها انزلت دموعها حاره ومن قلب
بو ذوق: ذوق حبيبتي وراتس تبكين 
ذوق ماقدرت تتكلم حضنت ابوها وبكت فيها 
قالت علشان تسكته : بشتاق لصحباتي 
****************
لوجين تناظر مسفر واقف بعيد لوحده يكلم جواله وشكله مبسوط ويضحك وتوها بتروح له الا وقفها علي 
علي: هلا والله لجونه شخبارج 
لوجين (آف شيبغى هذا ): هلا علي ...كويسه وانت كيفك 
علي: تمام ومشتاق لج حيل 
لوجين :تشتاق لك العافيه 
علي: وينج من بعد ذيج السالفه ماجفناج 
لوجين وعينها على مسفر اللي رجع جلس مع تركي صديقه عصبت من علي ضيع عليها فرصه 
وبنفس شينه : مشغوله ..
علي: على العموم اللكل هاللحين راح ومابقى الا انا وانتي 
لوجين رفعت حاججبها : ايوه وبعدين 
علي يقدم لها باقة ورد : تفضلي 
لوجين حست انها قاسيه على علي ابتسمت واخذتها: شكرا 
علي : يله عن اذنج شكلج مستعيله 
لوجين: اذنك معاك 
راحت بسرعه لعند مسفر خافت هو بعد تكون طيارته الساعه وحده مع طلال وذوق ...
وقفت عند طاولتهم واستحت معرفة وش تقول .../هاي 
تركي وبعيونه الضحكه : هلا والله 
مسفر يخز تركي : هلا لوجين 
لوجين وهي تلعب بكسسوار جوالها : مسفر ممكن شوي 
مسفر : انا ...اوكيه 
قام معها وتركي ماسك نفسه لايضحك عليهم واضح انهم يحبون بعض بس ماقال لمسفر علشان مايترك الريم ويمشي ورى هباله ويتزوج لوجين 
مسفر / هلا لوجين وش بغيتي 
لوجين تسحبه لعند البوفيه مافي احد كثير 
لوجين وقلبها يدق بقوه : انا كنت .... انا 
حطت الورد اللي بيدها على الطاوله ومسكت ايده اليمين 
مسفر مستغرب من تصرفها ..وجسمه صار حار من لمست ايدها البارده مثل الثلج ..
لحضه سكون
لوجين تلعب بخاتم خطوبته ( الدبله ) تطلع في الخاتم لنص الصبع وتدخله وتدوره كان ودها تطلعه من ايده ...
مسفر وقلبه فز من مكانه يناظر فيها وهي متوتره ومستحيه: لوجين 
لوجين رفعت راسها: امم 
مسفر: ماقلتيلي وش بغيتي 
لوجين طلعت الخاتم من ايده بسرعه 
مسفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ : الخاتم 
لوجين وقلبها دقاته متخربطه ....قالت وهي تناظر بعيونه مباشره : ماعرف اتكلم وهو هنا 
حطت الخاتم بجيبه 
مسفر شاف بعيونها انعكاس لمشاعره شاف اللي كان خايف يصير او يحسه ... تحبه وتغار من الريم ...
لوجين: خفت تروح وانا ماسلمت عليك 
مسفر بكل حب ولهفه يناظرها حلو ان اللي تحبه يبادلك نفس الشعور : ومن قالك اني بروح قبل لاسلم عليك 
لوجين وقلبها طار من الفرحه بعد رده وابتسمت ابتسامه تذبح : ممكن اسلم عليك 
مسفر مافهم عليها 
لوجين بتردد وخجل طفولي : ممكن اضمك 
(اضمك ) يوه هالكلمه حسسته بحاجتها له وهو بيتركها 
فتح ايدينه : تعالي 
لوجين حست بحراره بخدودها وقربت منه بهدوء وضمته .... ضمته مثل الطفل المتعلق بامه مثل المجاهد اللي يودع ارضه ... ضمته بشوق ولهفه نزلت دموعها لما بللت قميصه ...
مسفر كان يمسح على شعرها بحنان حس وشكثر هي محتاجته ومحتاجه حنانه 
بعدت عنه بنفس الهدوء اللي قربت منه 
ضحكت وهي تمسح دموعها: ههههههه عذبتك معي ( وهي تحاول تنظف قميصه) قميصك توصخ كله دمو
مسفر مسك ايدها وناظرها بتحدي : ومن قالك اني سال بقميصي ..
لوجين تحاول تسحب ايدها : لا قل
مسفر: ماعليك من القميص هذا اخر شي افكر فيه 
لوجين: لا بس لان 
مسفر قرب منها وهمس باذنها: بشتاقلك 
لوجين ارتبكت اول مره بحياتها ترتبك من قربها من واحد حتى احمد ماكان يربكها مثل مسفر
لوجين وهي ترجع شعرها وراء اذنها : وانا بعد 
مسفر بعد عنها قبل لايتهور : وانتي شنهو 
لوجين زاد ارتباكها : تفضل 
عطته هديه : بتوحشني ( باست خده بلطف وخفه وراحت بسرعه )مسفر وقف مصدوم يناظر الكيس المتوسطه اللي حطتها على الارض وباقة الورد اللي على الطاوله ...رفع الباقه شاف كرت بتوقيع علي.. 
***************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

حسن: ها بشر علي عطيتها الورد 
علي: ايه يامعود وكل شي تمام 
حسن : والمخدرات حطيتهم فيها 
علي: ايه بس ماجثرت 
حسن: زين جي ريحتني 
علي: والله لااراويج يالوجين اذا ماخليتج تبوسين رجليني ماكون علوي 
*********************
نواره : يبه 
بونواره: نعم 
نواره: انا بروح مع البنات للشقه لوجين مسويه حفلة وداع قبل لانروح 
بونواره: اوكيه على الساعه 5 بجي اخذك علشان الطياره 
نواره: تسلملي والله
راحت لعند ذوق
نواره: ذوق وشفيك جالسه يله نروح مع لوجين والبنات البارتي بيبداء
ذوق ومالها نفس بس علشان صاحبتها لوجين يمكن ماتشوفها بعد كذا 
ذوق تناظر ابوها : ماقدر لان 
بوذوق بكي بنته كسر خاطره : يابابا ماعليتس مني روحي معهن 
ذوق: لا بابا عادي اجلس معك 
بوذوق: وانا ابوتس انتي روحي معهن وقبل موعد السياره انا وخوتس نمرتس 
ذوق بابتسامه صفراء: تسلملي بابا ..
نواره : يله بسرعه ( انتبهت في طلال ياكل عند البوفيه .. توها ماصار لها دقايق من تركته ..راحت له بسرعه ) اسمعي ذوذو انت اسبقيني وانا لاحقتك 
ذوق برود: اوكيه 
نواره حست ان بصديقتها شي بس اسكتت وقررت تسالها بالحفله 
نواره: الاخ مشغول بالاكل 
طلال: بسم الله انتي من وين طلعتي 
نواره: من بطن امي ..
طلال: ماتوقع انك شتقتيلي بهذي الثواني 
نواره: دايم اقول عليك ذكي محد يصدقني 
طلال:ههههه اخلص علينا وش تبغي 
نواره: انا بروح هاللحين مع ذوق لشقتنا لشان حفل توديع لجو ..وحبيت اسلم عليك للمره الاخيره واقولك عاد مو تنساني خلاص تروح لسعوديه وماتعزمني لى زواجك 
طلال: زواجي اي زواج 
نواره :علي اي زواج واضح عليك انك تحب ..( بتهدتد) لاتنكر 
طلال ابتسم بقهر : وماغرفتي مين احب 
نواره ترفع انفها بغرور: اكيد بنت عمك او بنت خالك 
طلال يائس منها مافي امل تحس وجايه تباركله لانها حست انه يحب 
نواره: بنت عمك صح 
طلال: تقريبا 
واره: حركااااااات ...كنت حاسه ..يله مبروك مقدما 
طلال باستهزاء: الله يبارك فيك
نواره تمد ايدها : وين هديتي 
طلال: اي هديه ..؟؟
نواره: هاللحين انا بسافر وماعطيتني هديه 
طلال:ههههههه قولي كذا جايه علشان الهديه 
نواره تحك خدها بفشيله: تقريبا 
طلال طلع علبه صغير كان متررد يعطيها اياه والا لا حتى انه ماكتب لها شي في كرت ... ( كويس اللي جات منها علشان ماتحس اني رامي نفسي عليها ) 
عطاها الهديه : خذي ولو انك ماتستاهلين 
نواره فتحتها بسرعه : ماقول لا هههه
يبغى يشوف ردت فعلها ...تغير وجه نواره واضح ان الحلق الصغار اللي بداخل العلبه الماس 
نواره وهي فاتحه فمها: هذا لي انا ..؟؟
طلال يبتسم: وشرايك 
نواره بعفويه : انا حد يهديني الماس ... ( ناظرته )تدري ان هذي اغلى هديه وصلتني 
طلال انبسط من ردة فعلها ولانها بنت على قد مستواها مامثلت الثقل بالعكس كانت عفويه 
نواره: مادري وش اقول ... مشكور ياحياتي 
(حياتي ) كلمه عاديه تقولها نواره دايما قالتها ورجعت تناظر الهديه .. ماتدري عن تاثيرها على طلال 
طلال: العفو حياك الله تعالي كل يوم 
نواره: ههههه والله ودي 
.طلال:هههههه .. وين هديتي ..؟؟
نواره ترددت تعطيه والا لا ...حست ان هديتها ماتسوى عند هديته ... 
طلال حس بترددها : يله انتظر 
نواره: ها .. ان
طلال بحنان ابتسم لها : نواره عادي كل شي منك حلو 
نواره مدت بوزها وصارت تحركه يمين وشمال وبعد تفكير ..فتحت شنطتها الكبيره اللي دايم تحطها على الجنب : وين راحت هذي بعد 
كانت تحاول تتاخر مع ان السيدي " قرص متحرك" قدامها بس كذا علشان ماتعطيه 
طلال زعل بداخله ( لهذي الدرجه مو مهتمه ماتدري وين حطتها...وانا من امس احط وارجع في الهديه )
نواره باستسلام: هذا هو
ومدت له سيدي " قرص متحرك" 
طلال استغرب الهديه بس اخذها برحابة صدر : شكرا 
نواره : العفو ...يله باي تاخرت عليهم 
راحت بسرعه متفشل من هديتها اللي اقل من بسيطه بالنسبه لهديته 
طلال: سيدي ..غريبه ماحصلت قلم بو ربع ريال اكشخ فيه مع الثوب احسن من هذا السيدي "قرص متحرك"
طلال مقهور مو لانها رخيصه لا مقهور لان واضح انها مو مهتمه بالهديه 

************
مسفر مستغرب هديه...... ليه ..... ومن مين ؟ من لوجين لي انا ...يعني لوجين تحبني ..آه لو اني ماملكت على الريم ليه طلعتيلي يالوجين وش اللي جابك على آخر سنه .. ماطلعتي الا هاللحين كنت اظن اني بنساك اذا شفت الريم لكن مع الاسف حطيتك مجال مقارنه بينك وبينها 
بشار وهو يرفع باقة الورود و : اوه من مين هذا الورد 
مسفر: اي ورد ... ايوه هذا للوجين وعلى ماظن انها من احمد 
بشار: احمد من احمد 
مسفر غلط بدال مايقول علي قال احمد : ها اقصد علي 
بشار : ايوه ولد السفير الكويتي 
مسفر: ماري والله بس علي هذاك الزفت 
بشار: وجين طلعت مع الجوري والبندري كيف بنوصل لها الورد 
مسفر: والله مادري ...مو لازم هي ماهتمت 
{سبحان الله ..الله يحب لوجين انها نست الورد بس تتوقعون هذا بيمنع علي وحسن من تكملت خططهم الشريره **
***********
لوجين متضايقه مره ان اللكل بيسافر حتى البنات اللي بقوا للساعه 8 بيسهرون مع اباهم بالفندق ... حست ان نوبة الربو بتجيها خذت الدواء قبل بوقت علشان ماتضايق صديقاتها قبل لايروحون 
الجوري خانقتها العبره : يوه بتوحشني الشقه 
لوجين : الشقه بس
البندري: تصدقين لوجين انتي احلى شي بحياتي 
لوجين شفابفها ترتجف ماسكه دموعها: وانت بعد...انتم كل حياتي 
بكت وبكوا معها البندريي والجوري 
***********
فيصل : ذوق ذوق
ذوق لفت كانت تبغى تطنشه بس قلبها مايفهم فز لصوته 
فيصل وقف عندها : ذوق خليني اشرح لك 
ذوق تناظره بدموعها : انت احقر انسان قابلته بحياتي كلها 
فيصل: لا لاتظلميني انا م
ذوق تحط ايدينها على اذنها ماتبغى تسمع : مابغى اسمع شي انت ماضي واليوم بس انمحاء من حياتي ..( شالت ايدينها ولفت عليه) تطمن مابغى منك السياره ولافلوسي اذا كان هذا اللي جاي تركض علشانه 
جرحته بكلامها وسكت 
ذوق: بليز فيصل لاتحاول تكمل تمثيلك لاني خلاص كاشفتك ( انهارت بالبكي) ليه سويت كذا ..؟؟ ليه خليتني احبك ليه ..؟؟
فيصل: انا كنت غ
ذوق اركضت عنه متبغاه يشوفها ضعيفه 
فيصل : انا نت بقولك اني احبك 
اوه اكتشف فيصل حبه متاخر .. متاخره بالمره 
***************** 

******

----------


## جنون الذكريات

داخل السياره
نواره معصبه : يعني تبغي تقنعيني ان مافيك بلاء كذابه 
ذوق نزلت دموعها اللي مسكتها من زمان : فيصل 
نواره: فيصل وش فيه 
حكت ذوق لنواره كل اللي صار معها وفيصل ومع طلال 
نواره راس صار يلف (معقوله طلال نذل كذا ) حست بمغص في بطنها ..كانت صدمتها كبيره بالكلام اللي سمعهت عن طلال وفيصل 
نواره : جد انهم حقيرين اخر شي توقعته انهم ..
وضغطت على اسنانها بقهر ماحصلت تعبير ثاني يوصف صدمتها فيهم ... 
********
دخلوا الشقه وكانت لوجين واقفه على الطاوله ترقص 
نواره وذوق:ههههههههههههههههه 
لوجين مندمجه مع في الرقص تتمايل مع انغام الموسيقى
البندري ماسكه الكاميرا تصور : تعالوا ارقصوا 
ذوق كانت تبغى تطلع شحنات القهر اللي فيها سحبت الطاوله الثانيه وصارت ترقص فوقها 
نواره والجوري مسوين نفسهم سكاره وجالسين على الارض عند الطاوله يصفقون لهم 
البندري ذايبه ضحك عليهم 
بعد الرقص جلسوا يسولفون عن مشاعرهم بما ان اليوم تخرجهم وعن مخطاطاتهم للمستقبل ويتعاهدون ماينقطعون عن بعض حتى لو بعد التخرج ... وتبادلوا الهدايه مع بعض كل وحد صار لها اربع هدايه 
هذي الشقه فيها احلى ذكرياتهم 
بكوا كثير وضحكوا فيها كثير ..ناموا وزعلوا و تدلعوا وكلوا ورقصوا فيها ...كل جدار وكل نلفذه لهم فيها ذكراء 
هنا طاحت ذوق اول مادرت ان ابوها وصل من السفر ...وهناك عصبت البندري وزعلت من الجوي ... وهناك نواره رقصت بع ماسمعت بولادة صديقتها...وهنا مرضة لوجين وطاحت عليهم ... وهناك الجوري شربت او سيجاره .... ذكريات كثير جلسوا يستجمعون بدموع وبابتسامات 
الساعه وحده بالمطار 
جئت لحضه الوداع .. الساعه اللي اللكل شايل همها من اربع سنوات 
ذوق : يله بنات باي اشوفكم على خير 
لوجين وصوتها رايح وهي تضم ذوق : باي ياقلبي 
البندري تضمها من قلب: لاتنسينا 
ذوق وهي تبكي : وهذي يبغالها حتسي 
ضحكوا البنات على ذوق اللي تتكلم قصيمي 
الجوري : والله بتوحشيني 
كان فيصل بالمطار يناظرهم من بعيد والعبره خانقته كان وده يودعها
رائد: يله انتم خلصونا .. الطياره بتطير 
بوذوق : يله بابا ذوق سرينا 
ذوق تبتسم لصديقتها ابتسامة : مراح اقول وداعا بقول الا للقاء 
نواره: حركاااات يالفصحى 
شهقت ذوق بالبكي بتفقد نواره الخبله 
بو ذوق يضم بنته : يله يابابا 
ذوق : طيب بس لحضه 
وركضت تضم لوجين لانها الوحيده اللي بتجلس ببريطانيا 
لوجين تضم صاحبتها وقلبها معها وجهها كله دموع : ياحياتي بفقدك ..
فيصل ماقدر يستحمل وقف بمكان قريب تقدر تشوفه فيها 
بعد مابعد عن لوجين مشت خطوتين قدام ولفت تودعهم بايدها ..انتبهت بفيصل اللي واقف ياشر لها باي 
بكت اكثر ولفت بسرعه تتجه للطياره وصورت فيصل محفوره بذهنها وهو ياشر باي ...
وصلها مسج 
فتحته كان من حياتي كلها بيدك ( امانتك الله ... سامحيني ) مسحت المسج ومعه الرقم اللي حافظته عن ظهر قلب 

البنات وهم يرجعون شافوا طلال للي عينه على نواره ...نواره تذكرت كلام ذوق عنه وعن فيصل حست بحقد بداخلها
نواره : بنات اسبقوني بلحقكم 
وقهر مشت بسرعه لعنده من غير لاتهتم بابوه او صالح اخوه 
طلال تغير ووجهه وش بيقول ابوه ... حس انه مبسوط لانها بتودعه 
نواره طلعت العلبه لانها كانت متوقعه انه بيكون بالمطار على رحلة الساعه وحده .. طلعت العلبه الحلق الصفيره من شنطتها الكبيره 
نواره بنظره كلها عتاب مدت العلبه : خذ يا واطي 
مشت وتركته مصدوم ... 
جاني وسلم وانحرف ماتكلم@
الابنظرات العيون الحزينه@
اول اليامنه نظرلي تبسم@
واليوم اشوف الحزن برموش عينه@
واحسرتي كان خلي تندم@
وانا سبب في جرح صافي جبينه@
حاولت اعرف ماجرى فيه وافهم@
لاشك حالو الناس بيني وبينه

لوجين شافت مسفر مع وليد ويصل وبشار يودعون طلال ماتحملت راحت بسرعه لسياره 
**********
بعدها صاروا البنات يروحون وحده ورى الثانيه وبقت لوجين لوحدها م نواره اللي رحلتها بعد ساعه 
نواره وهي بالمطار هلكانه فيها النوم بس تبغى تجلس اطول وقت ممكن مع لوجين اللي من راحوا صديقتها وكانها بعزاء تنزل دموعها وبسرعه تمسحهم ..
نواره:ههههههههه شكلي برابط بالمطار 
لوجين وهي تتثاوب: ابغى انننننننننننننننام 
نواره: اوه شوفي مسفر معنا بنفس الرحله 
لوجين فز قلبها : يابعدي والله 
نواره: هههههههههههه من السهر صرتي بايعتها 
لوجين اللي ماتخبي شي على نواره : يجنن شوفيه 
نواره: شكله مانتبه فينا 
لوجين والعبره خانقتها : واضح 
بعد الترجمه 
( اعزائي المسافرين على ...الخ ) 
لوجين مسكت ايد نواره بقوه : جئت اللحضه 
نواره نزلت دموعها غصب عنها : لجو 
ضموا بعض بقوه ...كانهم مراح يشوفوا بعض بعدها وصاروا يبكون 
بونواره : هههههه خلاص
نواره بعد مابعدت وهي تبكي : انتبهي على نفسك ولاتعطين علي الزفت وجه ..وقفلي على نفسك الباب وتغطي عدل ..وخذي الدواء بوقته 
لوجين وهي ترتجف : اوكيه ماما 
لوجين حست ان كلمة ماما تنفع وطالعه من قلب لنواره لانها جد كانت لها الام والاخت والصديقه والجده والعمه 
بونواره صافح لوجين ودعها ..
راحو نواره وابوها وهم يلوحون لها الوداع ..وختفوا بين الناس فجاءه ..
وقفت بالمطار وحيده هي ودموعها رفعت شنطتها الصغيره وحست باحد يناظرها رفعت راسها وهي تبع شعرها شافت مسفر يتاملها من بعيد يناظرها وهو بعيد عنها بين اهله 
مسفر شاف لوجين لوحده وشكلها يكسر الخاطر ويقطع القلب تبكي من قلبها ( يابعد هلي كلهم ودي فيك ياحياتي بس العين بصيره والايد قصيره ) لف على ابوه المريض بالقلب والكبير ابوه اللي لودرى انه يحب غير الريم كان مات ...
وقف يتاملها وهي تناظره وحس ان عيونها تقوله 
لحضه وداعك ...آه ..يالحضة وداع ...
ياهي صعبه...
بالحيل صعبه ...
.........
وانا اللي ابي قربك ..
وابي قلبك ...
..........
وابيك بدنيتي....
تيقى معي تبقى ...

مسفر خنقته العبره وتوه بيروح لعندها الا بيد اخووه سامي على كتفه
لف على اخوه 
سامي : يله مسفر بدت الرحله 
مسفر: ايوه جاي
مسفر رجع يناظر وين ماكانت واقفه لوجين شافها تمشي منزله راسها واضح عليها الانكسار
قال لاخوه بذهن مشتت وهو يرفع شنطته: يله مشينا 
لوجين وهي تبكي كانت تردد كلامات الجسمي بنفسها 

رحلتوا من بقى وياي 
يحس بضحكتي وبكائي 

*********

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل السابع عشر



بعد شهر بالسعوديه
البندري كانت بالمطبخ تجهز العشاء لان زوجة اخوها محمد من اسبوع مقرره تعلمها الطبخ على قولتها بنات مد للات ... صدق انهم عايشين بخير بس زوجة اخوها ماتخلت عن عاداتهم القديمه .. البندري جالسه وطبعا نص الشغل على الخدامه هي بس اشراف ..
مطبخ بيتهم كان تصميمه مفتوح على الصاله .. يعني جالسه على الكرسي اللي بالمطبخ بس عيونها على التلفزيون اللي بالصاله ..
وهي تناظر انتهى المسلسل ..غيرت المحطات لحد ماستقرت على قناة السعوديه كانوا ناقلين مسلسل يعجبها بعنوان ( دمعة عمر) كان جد معبر وماساوي مع انها تابعته مليون مرره قبل كذا بس متاثره مره معه ..حتى انها شافته قبل لاتسافر بريطانيا .. (وهي كارهة مشاعل بطلت المسلسل لانها تعذب ام زوجها..الخ) .. فتحت الثلاجه وسكبت لها عصير ورجعت جلست ..مانتبهت لنهاية المسلسل الا بعد ماسمعت موسيقة الاخبار ..توها بتفر شد انتباهه ..صوت المذيع السعودي المميز اللي تسمع صوته من وهي طفله نفسه ماتغير ...
المذيع : اعلن مرسوم ملكي باسم الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود حفظه الله .. بالعفو عن المساجين ويشمل العفو المحكوم عليهم بالاعدام والحبس الابدي
البندري ماسمعت كلمه ثانيه طاح الكاس من ايدها وتوزع القزاز الممزوج بعصير الفراوله بالارض ..وارتخفت ايدها .. يعني امها بتطلع من السجن
ركضت لها الخدامه بسرعه : البوناداري ..البوناداري
البندري حطت ايدينها على صدرها وقالت بشفايف مرتجفه : يمه
الخدامه: ماما البوندري ايش فيه ..ماما مريم ماما مريم تال شوف ماما البوندري
جئت مريم زوجة اخوها بسرعه : البندري.. بسم الله عليك وشفيك ..؟؟
البندري تاشر على التلفزيون : امي يامريم امي
مريم: امك ... وش فيها
البندري جلست على لكرسي تبكي وتاشر لى التلفزيون : امي يامريم امي
******************
وقفت ذوق بعصبيه عند دولاب ملابسها على كثرهم ماهي عارفه وش تختار ..
قالت بعصبيه : يالله يبغالي اطلع للسوق ..المشكله مابقالي وقت ..نادبه نادبه
دخلت العجوز الحبشيه .. نادبه مربية ذوق من صغرها : نعم
ذوق: ابغى اطلع للسوق تتوقعين به وقت لحد مايجوا صحباتي
نادبه: ماداريه عن الساعه اللي بيجوا يها صحباتك
ذوق تبتسم : مادري يانادبه مادري...وش ذي ماداريه
نادبه: ههههههه
ذوق : المهم (بعد تفكير) شكله مايمدي... خلاص بلبس اي شي ..يادوب اتجهز
نادبه: خزي راحتك وخلي الباقي علي ..كل التجهيزات خلصتها
ذوق : والبوفيه ؟؟
نادبه: وصيت عليه
ذوق: والورد ؟؟
نادبه: على وصول
ذوق: والثوب ؟؟
نادبه : حتى الشماغ جاهز
ذوق : يابعد قلبي
طلعت نادبه تخلي ذوق تتجهز
**********************
الجوري ..واقفه تنتظر السايق يجيها .. لعب السله اتعبها واجهدها تبغى تاكل شي وتنام .. علشان تجهز للحفله
مرت قدامها سيارة مزحومه شباب فوق الخمسه محشورين بكامري صغير..وصوت الاغاني العالي ...طالع منها
قال واحد من الشباب ومن لهجته يبين انه من اهل مكه او الغربيه : اشبو الحلو زعلان
لفت وجهها للجهه الثانيه عنهم
قال واحد ثاني وصوته فيه هيبه وشكله من الرياض : لا يامروان هذي مب طريقه نكلم فيها الورد
المكاوي مروان : ياحسام سيبني براحتي ...( ولف يكلم الجوري ) اموت على اللياقه وتلعبي سله كمان
عصبت وصارت تهز رجلها ...وطلعت الجوال من شنطتها ... ودقت على السايق
تكلم واحد واضح عليه من اهل نجد وكان املح الشباب اللي بالسياره : يحليلك ومجهزه البلوتوث بعد..وش نكك
خلاص هنا انفجرت الجوري : كل تبن انت معه وفارقوا من هنا قبل لادق على الشرطه
ضحكوا الشباب ....
المكاوي مروان : ههههههههههه ياورد من علمك تجرح
حسام: هههههههههه احسها تدلدغني وش قالت يا بدر
النجدي بدر : قالت الشورته ...ياقلبي رقم الشرطه ..999 ..والدفاع المدني اذا تحبين
الجوري : انتم ماعندكم خوات ..
النجدي بدر : ياحياتي تهزأ ... عندنا خوات بس مب مثل حلاك ياقمر
لفت عليهم معصبه : وبعدين معكم ..
مشت قدام شوي لحقوها بالسياره وهم مخففين السرعه
حسام : وبعدين معك يابدر
بدر : يلعن ابو جسمك يالغزال
مشت الجوري معصبه ونزلت من الرصيف لعند الشرع وقفت عند النافذه ..كل الشباب اسكتوا من جراتها
النجدي بدر مد لها كرت : تعجبني المتفهمه ( غمز للي وراه المكاوي ) تفضلي الرقم
وقفت سياره قدام سيارة الشباب
كشفت الجوري وجهها ...... الشباب ذابو.... فتحوا فمهم على عيونها الزرقاء ...
فيها حلى ماينوصف ...
تفلت الجوري بوجهه النجدي بدر ومشت ركبت سيارتها
الشباب ....؟؟؟؟؟ لثواني ماستوعبوا بعدها غرقت السياره ضحك ..اما بدر حس بالاهانه وانقهر..اشر لخويه اللي يسوق: الحقهم

الجوري ارتاحت .. انها اكلت النجدي تبن هو وربعه قليلين الادب ...مانتيهت لسياره اللي تلحقها لبيت عمها .. صدق انها كانت ببريطانيا بس كانوا محترمين اكثر من هذولا اللي كلامهم سوقي وهمجي

بدر معصب: كل تبن انت معه ..اذا ماوريتها هذي الحشره ..علشان تعرف على مين تتفل
المكاوي مروان: رجمتوا المسكين ..ههههههههههههه
بدر وهو مقهور: اذا ماعلمتها من بدر ماكون ولد بو تركي

عرف بدر مكان بيت عمها ..لان الجوري نزلت من سيارتها بغنج ومشت وهي تتمخطر

***************
نواره ... جالسه تدرس ولد اختها رياضيات
نواره: 4+ 8 = كم
ولد اختها "طلق " : 6
نواره : ههههههه 6 يالظالم لي ساعه اشرح لك وبالاخير 6 ..
صفاء اخت نواره بعصبيه : بشويش على وليدي تعقدينه
رمت الكتاب في وجه اختها صفاء : مالت عليك وعلى ولدك الغبي ............... بدل ماتقولين مشكوره ه ياخويتي عطلتي نفسك وماتجهزتي للحفله علشان ولدي تقولين بشويش عليه يتعقد ... خذي ولدك شبعي فيه
طلعت للغرفه تصطنع العصبيه
فتحت الباب بهدوء لان اختها مروه نايمه والغرفه بارده من المكيف وفي ضوء بسيط من النافذه ..لون الغرفه كان احمر لان الستاره عنابيه ومع قوة الشمس صار لون الغرفه احمر...سبحان الله عكس بين نواره و اختها مروه مع انهم بنفس البيت وبنفس الغرفه لكن الاختلاف واضح مو بس بالشكل حتى بالتفكير وطريقه الكلام وتعاملهم مع المواقف
نواره متحرره وعايشه حياته بدون حساب بس بحدود بحكم سفرها لبريطانيا دراسه..
اما مروه فاللكل شي حدود وقبل لاتسوي اي شي لازم تفكر...وتحسب حساب العواقب ...
بمجرد ماينفتح درج الكومدينه اللي بين السريرين يبين الفرق بين الاختين...بالدرج الاول مصحف مروه وكتيبات اذكار ..الخ
والدرج الثاني ..اشرطة نواره الاغاني... و صور ومجلات لمطربين ولمطربات .....الخ
فتحت مروه عيونها بعصبيه : نواره سكري الباب
نواره: بسم الله كيف حسيتي اني دخلت
مروه بنفاذ صبر: مايبغالها ذكاء صوت شبشبك ورجاجتك
نواره: والله مانتي ببشر صرصور ...... عندك قرون استشعار
مروه: خلصيني خذي ملابسك وانقلعي
نواره: هاللحين مابقالك الا يومين وتنقلعين لبيت رجلك بدال ماتصيري حبوبه ..تقولي انقلعي
مروه : لاحول..خلصينا
نواره : هذا وانا توني جايه من بريطانيا
مروه: صارلك شهر ذالتنا على رجعتك
خذت ملابسها ومكياجها واكسسواراته وقبل لاتطلع قالت / بعد يومين يتصير هذي غرفتي لوحدي ..وارتاح
مروه : نويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييير
نواره طلعت بسرعه : الله يعين "فهد" عليك
*****************

الجوري كانت اول الواصلين لبيت ذوق
ذوق: هلا والله بالجوري
الجوري:...هلا فيك
ذوق: وينك ماتسالين من اول مارجعنا ماشفتك ولاسمعت صوتك
الجوري: وش احكيلك وش اخلى ..زوجة عمي عبدالرحمن اللي كنت اظن انها حبيبه وتخاف ربها طلعت ملعونه وحقيره
ذوق: لا كيف
الجوري: تصوري تشكك عمي فيني وتقول عني كلام ماينقال لان امي بريطانيا
ذوق: الحقيره
الجوري: وياليت على كذا وبس مجلستني بغرفه الله وكيلك ماتنفع لخدامه
ذوق: ياحياتي يالجوري وليه ساكته
الجوري: وش اسوي عمي مو راضي يتنازل عني علشان ورث بابا ومسوي نفسه مايدري عن اللي تسويه زوجته .. تخيلي تبغى تمنعني من الطلعه ومن زيارت البندري لان امها بالسجن
ذوق: هذي كيف تفكر
الجوري: على باللك سكت لها ...عاد كل شي ولا طلعاتي كلمت عمي وهوشها وهددها ماتفتح معي موضوع طلعاتي مره ثانيه الا اذا مسكت علي جد
ذوق وهي تمسح على ظهر صديقتها اللي واضح عليها الضيق والهم : ماعليك منها ازمه وتعدي
الجوري تتنهد : يارب تكون ازمه جد .. الا انتي مع وجهك وشخبارك
ذوق: شوفت عينك طفشانه مره واحس مال خلق نفسي ودايم بغرفتي فيصل صدمي حتى بابا لاحظ تغيري وحاول يعرف مني السبب بس انا اضيعه باني زهقانه وغيرها
الجوري: اسمعي انا كلمت عمي يفتح لي انا والبندري مشغل نسائي وهو طبعا وافق بالموت لانها من فلوسي وشرايك تصيري معي
ذوق: لا مالي خلق
الجوري: لا ياذوق لاتخلي سالفة فيصل تاثر عليك
ذوق تضيع الموضوع : ها ماسالتك وش تشربي
الجوري: عصير تفاح
ذوق بعد ماقالت لميري طلب الجوري
ذوق : ياني مجهزه شغلات لليوم
الجوري وهي تبتسم : جد ...وش مجهزه
ذوق: لا اذا جائوا البنات
الجوري:..يالماصخه ..قولي
ذوق : مصره لما يجوا البنات ..الا وش اخبار قلبك
الجوري حطت ايدها على قلبها وغنت عراقي / يمه قلبي شبيه قلبي ..آها ..يوووه يوه يوه يوه
وذوق ترقص عراقي مثل البرتقاله
الجوري وذوق: هههههههههه
الجوري: مع الاسف لحد هاللحين مادق ...
ذوق: احسن لك
الجوري تذكرت فجاءه : ماقلتلك وش صار معي اليومي .. وانا طالعه من تدريب كرة الس
وقالت لذوق كل اللي صار
ذوق :هههههههههههههه ... والله انك زاحفه ....وكشفتي قدامهم ياقليلة الادب على بالك بريطانيا هههههههه
الجوري: قهروني راسي يعورني وهم يستخفون دمهم ..بس وريتك فيهم هههههههههههههه ( بغرور ) تصوري بس فتح غطاي فتحوا فمهم
ذوق: هههههه ماشافوا خير
دخلوا البندري و نواره
نواره: وشفيهم البنات يهذرون قبل لانجي
ذوق:ههههههههههههه تاخرتوا
البندري بضيق : انا معي عذر تصوروا اليوم قالوا ان امي بتطلع من السجن
وحكت لهم كل اللي صار
الجوري: قرت عينك فيها
ذوق: ترجع لكم بالسلامه
نواره: الله يبلغك فيها وعلى البركه
اللكل فرحان ومبسوط برجعت امها الا هي ماتدري ليه تضايقة حاولت تغير الموضو ع : مو ناقصنا بهذي اللمه الا لجونه
نواره: لاتخافي بنحكي معها تلفون بعد شوي .. وهي بعد بكره بتجي السعوديه
البنات: جد
واره: ايوه علشان زواج مروه اختي والا نسيتوا
ذوق: صحيح نواره ليه ماجاءت معك مروه
نواره: يعني ماتعرفيها ماتحب تسهر بره البيت ..وبعدين هذا موجوها ..واساسا هذي بارتي شلة الجامعه وبس
الجوري: وانتي صادقه مانبغى احد غيرنا
ذوق تغير الموضوع : ياني مجهزه لكم حركات
نواره : اموت على الحركات
الجوري: صار لك ساعه حركات وحركات ( باستهزاء ) احكي لنا وش هالحركات
ذوق: اول شي جايبه معي سجاير
البنات يصارخون : واووووووووووو
نواره : من زمان ماستهبلنا
الجوري:..كم علبه
ذوق: الخير كثير ..سجارتين
البندري: اموت على الاستهبال شفطتين ياحلو
البنات :ههههههههههههه
ذوق طلعت الجارتين وشغلتهم .. ومثل كل مره نواره الجريئه اللي تبدأ سحبت لها نفس ..
نواره: هههههه وناسه
وبعدها جربوا كل البنات ..وهم يضحكون ضحك هستيري ...
الجوري : ياحلوكم
ذوق: هههههه متاثره من اللي غازلوها اليوم
البندري: حركات رقموك ...
ذوق : ههههههههه وعطتهم هديه
البندري: جد..
الجوري: تفله بوجه النجدي ..هههههههههه تفله محترمه
البندري: ياليتني كنت معك
نواره: هههههه الجايات اكثر
البنات استهبلوا وارقصوا
ذوق: اسمعوا بنات عندي فكره جنان بس ابغى وحده قلبها جامد
اللكل لف على نواره
نواره : اوكيه وش هي
ذوق : تلبسن ثوب وشماغ وتطلهي بره بعدين تدخلي عند اخوي رائد بالمجلس

----------


## جنون الذكريات

نواره: لا
اللكل: لا
نواره: مو.. مو لهذي الدرجه
ذوق: يالبايخات
البندري فيها طاقة لعانه شيطانيه : اوكيه ماعندي مانع
الجوري: يله وين الثوووب والشماغ
اغسلت البندري وجهها عدل من المكياج ..ولبست الثوب وعكفة الشماغ مثل اهل الامارات وطلعت شوي من شعرها ..لانه قصير
ذوق : صار شكلك مره خطير.... كانك ولد بس مزيون وخكري
البندري اسحبت السجاره الثانيه اللي كانت هلى الطاوله: ولايهمك .. ..هاللحين اوريك
مشت البندري كانها ولد وخشنت صوتها قد ماتقدر
البنات :ههههههههههههههههه
نواره :هههههه انا ماقدر على شيخ الشباب
البندري : ها تمام
الجوري : .مفروض نسميك بندر مب البندري
اللكل : هههههههههههههههههه
ذوق: يله اطلعي من الباب اللي وراء ودقي الجرس
البندري : اوكيه
طلعت البندري ودقت الجرس والبنات يناظرون من النافذه وهم يصورونها ..ويصورون رائد اللي يمشي بكسل ماله خلق الضيف ..فتح الباب
اول مافتح الباب حست البندري بقلبها يدق بقوه ..خافت راحت كل الشجاعه والجراءه
رائد انبهر من شكل الشاب الوسيم مره قال بخاطلره: سبحان الله كانه بنت... شكله خكري : نعم
البندري ارتبكت ماعرفت وش تقول بس استجمعت كل شجاعتها وحاولت ان صوتها يكون فخم:هذا بيت بو رائدعبدالعزيز الباقي
رائد : ايوه وصلت خير
البندري جتها جراءه مب طبيعيه ومدت يدها : معك بدران ال....
رائد مد ايده : تشرفنا
لما مسك ايد البندري كانت بارده من الخوف وناعمه ..شمائز رائد منه : خير اخوي وش بغيت ..؟
البندري : سلامتك اختي جايه لاختك
رائد: اوه من ضيوف اختي حياك تفضل على ماتطلع
دخلت البندري بسرعه لانها تضايقت وهي بالشارع : اوكيه
بعد ماجلسوا ..بالبدايه البندري حطت رجل على رجل بعدها تذكرت وعدلت جلستها ..ورائد على باله خكري طول الوقت يحتقرها .. يحس نظرات هذا الولد مب طبيعيه ..( اكيد لانها بنت وجالسه مع شاب مزيون يتناظره غير خخخ )
البندري دورت شي تهذر فيه : والله ياخي البنات عله ..
رائد: كيف؟؟
البندري اسلوب رائد الهادي طيح قلبها حسته يدري انها بنت: عندك مثلا اختي سحر
رفع رائد حواجبه مستغرب هذا مب صاحي يهذر عن اخته عند رجال غريب
والبندري ماسكه ضحكتها وتكمل : ماعندها احترام للوقت جالسه عندكم لحد هاللحين ...
رائد: عادي كل البنات هذا الايام كذا
طلعت البندري سيجاره من جيبها : اوه نسيت الولاعه بالسياره
رائد : غريبه تدخن
البندري: ليه؟؟
رائد: لاسلامتك ..بس اللي مثلك مايدخنون
يقصد الخكاريه .. البندري ماقدرت تسكت ضحكت .بالبدايه كانت ناعمه بعددين خشنتها : شكللك تحب تنكت
رائد وده يدوس ببطن البندري..صار يحك لحيته بعصبيه : شكلك مليت تحب استعجل لك اختك
البندري وتبغى تشيب راسه لان نظرات الاحتقار واضحه من عينه : لا مايحتاج الجلسه معك ماتنمل ...خلها ياخي تفكني من شرها بعدين ننضرب بالبيت
رائد فتح عيونه لاخر حد كانه يقول خلاص مصختها
البندري : انت عارف ان ابوي مايرضى على سهام ..لتوضيح سهام اختي .
رائد: مو من قبل شوي قلتلي سحر
البندري ارتبكت : لها اسمين هي اسمها الحقيقي سهام بس تعرف شغلات البنات عاجبها سحر وتبغى تسمي نفسها فيه..المهم مالك بالطويله سهام اختي دلوعه الوالد يضريني احيانا علشانه ..ايه هذي الدنيا
مسكين رائد وقف بعصبيه : معليه يالاخو... "بدران " بكره عندي جامعه فرصه سعيده
البندري : وانا الاسعد .( وقفت ).يله عن اذنك
رائد؟؟؟: واختك
البندري: ماعليك منها ترجع مع صاحباتها ..انا بنضرب بنضرب
رائد انفجر: مع السلامه ..
طلعت البندري من الباب ولفت بسرعه لورى البيت وقلبها لحد هاللحين يدق بقوه من الخوف
ذوق: ها وش صار
البندري:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه

نواره : شكلها بيضت الوجه
الجوري : ها تكلمي وش صار
البندري بعد ربع ساعه اسكتت من الضحك : مسكين اخوك ههههه
ذوق: من ساعه وانتي مسكين... وتتكركرين وش صار ؟؟
البندري : تصوروا من القرف قلتله اسمي بدران
البنات:ههههههههههه
نواره : بدران مره وحده
البندري : اصبروا صرت اسولف له عن اختي سهام الموجوده مع اخته وهوعصب كيف ماعندي مروه على اختي ههههههه
البنات:ههههههههههههه
البندري: وغلطت قلت سحر بعدين سهام وتوهقت
البنات :ههههههههههههههههه
البندري : ونسيت جلست رجل على رجل بعدين تسنعت
البنات:هههههههههههههه
البندري: طلعت السجاره قال لي غريبه اللي مثلك مايدخنون يقصد الخكاره
البنات:ههههههههههههههه
ذوق: قالها بالوجه
نواره: هههههههههههه ...حسيت وده يقتلني
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههه
البندري: يااااااااي ياذوق اخوك مزيون وكشخه وجنتل ..
ذوق: مالت عليك وين كشخه هذا نسونجي
بعد العشاء
الجوري: ها بنات وش مقررين تسون مه ذا الزهق
البندري: احم احم طبعا كلكم عارفين اني مع الجوري بنفتح مشغل
نواره: قديمممممممه وصلنا الخبر
ذوق: والله انا مادري افكر افتح لي مشغل لتغليف الهدايه وتصميم الكوشات
البنات:واااااااااووووووووو حلو
نواره : انا قدمت اوراقي واوراق لوجين على بنك وان شاء الله يقبلونا
البندري: لوجين ليه لوجين بتعيش هنا
نواره حطت ايدها على فمها : انا فضيحه خساره خربت المفاجاءه ...ايوه بتعيش هنا
البنات يصارخون ويصفرون مبسوطين لان حال صديقتهم بالغربه لوحدها مو حلو
الجوري: وبتسكن معك
نواره: طبعا لا ... نسيتوا بيتهم اللي بالعليا بتسكن فيه ودادا موضي يمكن تنتقل معها
ذوق: ياااااااااااي وناسه لجونه بتصير قريبه مننا
البندري: اجل اضمني يانواره انك بتتوضفين بالبنك ....اسم الكاسر لوحده واسطه
نواره: ابعدي والله بنت الكاسر طول عمرها شقرديه
كل وحده رجعت بيتها وهي مبسوطه وحانه لايام بريطانيا كل وحده تتمنى تقوم بكره تشوف الشله بالجامعه ..بس الاماني ماتحقق دايم ...
ذوق وزعت على البنات قبل لايطلعون باقة ورد كبيره لكل ووحده..
البندري نست همها بعد هالمه الحلوه
*********************************
مسفر جالس يرتب ملابسه اللي يبغالهم غسيل ..طلع عباية التخرج وجلس يناظرها يتذكر لوجين ونواره وذوق وطلال والبندري ووليد والجوري من زمان عنهم مشتاق لايام بريطانيا ....ولايام لوجين اللي من شهر مايدري عن هواء دارها صدق عنده ايميلها بس مايبغى يتواصل معاها ويعذبها اكثر ويعذب نفسه لازم ينساها ويحب الريم...
طاحت ورقه من العبايه .. ورقه عليها دعست جزمه تذكر الورقه اللي طاحت من لوجين مع الهديه من احمد فتحها بفضول سريع كان مكتوب فيها بخط فنان
اليوم القمر بيتخرج وبيصير له نص كيانه .. وياليت ياقمر اكون انا نص كيانك الثاني
لجو انا عارف اني اخطيت كثير بحقك انا عارف اني استقليت طيبتك وحبك لي واني عشت على حسابك ...
بالبدايه كنت اظن انك كذا لعبه او بنك اخذ منه الفلوس بس مع الايام والعشره حبيتك وحسيت ان حياتي من دونك ماتسوى ... ويوم جمعنا الله مع بعض وتوجنا حبنا بالخطبه ابوك عصب ووهددني حاول يستفزني بس انا لاتخافين علي جبل مايهزه ريح ... وان شاء الله دوم نكون احباب ...ومايفرقنا الا الموت
لاتنسيني واذا ذكرتيني اذكريني بالخير ...
حيبك : احمد
مسفر عفس الورقه بعصبيه ... حبيبك احمد
مسفر: وش فيه هذا يبغى يعذبها وهو ميت وهو حي ,,
لف على الكيسه المتوسطه اللي داخلها هدية لوجين العطر اللي مصنوع مخصوص باسر مسفر ..فتحها للمره المليون من رجعتهم يقراء الورقه
(احترت وش اجيب لك هديه لان باين عليك من النوع المثقف بعد ماجبتلي كتاب شعر لحامد زين )
مسفر:هههههههههه حامد زين ...هههههههههههههههه جديد هذا حامد زيد
كمل قرايه ..
(صدق اني مافهمت منه كثير بس احس اذا قريت بعض الاشياء منه ودي ابكي ... مسفر انت كنت مثل اخو غالي اتمنى انك ماتشيل بخاطرك علي وتنسى السخافات اللي سويتها وتحللني يمكن بعدها ماتشوفني )
مسفر للمره المليون يقول: بسم الله عليك ياجعله فيني ولا فيك
اختك وزميلتك : لوجين راشد الكاسر
L ……………….@hotmail.com
ملاحضه :يمكن هذا الاسم مايعنيلك كثير بس اسم ..مسفر عمر الضحام ... يعنيلي كثير
سكر الورقه وجلس يفكر بالكلام المكتوب فيها ..
الملاحضه هذي كانت مسج لمسفر .....
************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

طلال جالس بالسياره يكلم وحده من خويتاه لانه بعد رد نواره له وحركتها اللي مستحيل ينساها لانه مستحيل ينسى حبه لها كانت مثل ظله ببريطانيا
طلال: ياحبيبتي ياحياتي لاتضايقين نفسك سيوره مافي شي يستاهل
....: ........................
طلال: لا مامعها حق اكيد انتي الصح
.......:............................
بدر خوي طلال جالس بجنبه طفشان ماله خلق يكلم بنات بعد حركة الجوري السخيفه
طلال:ايوه مثل ماقولك طنشيها
..........:.........................
طلال:لالالالالالالا هذي زودتها
........:.........................
بدر يدور له شي يشغله بدل ماهو طفشان حصل سيدي " قرص متحرك " مكتوب عليه نواره ....فكرها طقاقه جديده حب يحرج طلال ويشغله وهو يكلم خويته...
اول ماشغل "السيدي " طلع صوت وحده تغني صوت ناعم ورومنسي ..
((انا الهايم
وانا المغرم
وانا الساهر مع النجمات
سمع طلال الصوت سكت وتذكر حبيبته نواره ...نسى ساره اللي يكلمها وبدر اللي بجنبه بس عاش مع صوت افقتقده من اسابيع كانها قرون ...تذكر حبه الضايع وكرامته المنداسه ..تذكر ضحكت حياته نواره ..اللي قربها ينسيه همه
((وانا اللي قسم اوقاته
حنين وصبر واخلاص
الا ياصاحب الذكرى
لجلك كم كتبنا لك ابيات
سكر المسجل بسرعه))
بدر اللي مندمج مع الصوت عصب : ياخي وشفيك انت سكرته
طلال سكر السماعه بوجه ساره : من قالك تشغله
بدر: من وين لك ياخطير
طلال ويعرف نذالة صاحبه انه بينشر الصوت هداء اعصابه علشان مايشك فيه: هاللحين تشوفني اكلم تشغل هذا
بدر:هههههههه مواثرات
طلال: لاياشيخ اسكت بكلمها
بدر: لاحول وبعدين معك......... دبر لي حل مع الحقيره
طلال وهو متخربط بعد ماسمع صوت نواره بعد شهر, تذكرالول مره شغله وكيف عجبته الهديه حس فيها شي خاص ...لهذي الدرجه واثقه فيه تعطيه صوتها بس ليه رجعت هديته وقالت واطي اكيد فاهمه غلط
بدر طلع من السياره : انا الغلطان اللي جالس معك
طلال: بدور بدر تعال وين رايح
بدر: صار لي ساعه احكي معك وانت ولامعي
طلال: والله اني فيذا
بدر: اوكيه صدقتك
دخل مره ثانيه السياره: عطني حل
طلال: خلاص طنشها
بدر: وانا ولد امي وابووي اطنشها انت وش جالس تقول
طلال: صدقني الانتقام ماينفع لاتصير مثل خوينا فيصل
بدر: ماعليك منه ...فيصل خكري ... جابت راسه بدال مايجيب
طلال: عطنا ياعمي اسمها وقصتها
بدر تحمس لان عقل صديقه داهيه بهذي السوالف ياما طيح بنات تحت رجله : اسمها الجوري سعد المرخ
طلال: الجوري سعد المرخ
بدر : ايوه ليه تعرفها
طلال رفع حواجبه وابتسم بخبث: وصلت خير ..بس كم تدفع
*******************

الساعه 6 بتوقيت المملكه
.. المطر توقف بعد ساعات طويله من نزوله
مروى : نواره نواري ...قومي افطري معي
فتحت نواره عيونها بثقل: اممممممم
مروى: قومي هذا اخر يوم تفطرين فيه معي
نواره تتثاوب : فكرت عندك سالفه
مروى: النوري قومي والله انك سخيفه ...
نواره: وخير ياطير اخر يوم افطر معك فيه ...طول عمري ببريطانيا وما
مروى تعرف ان اختها قلبها طيب بس تسوي نفسها مو مهتمه ومعصبه : انتي عارفه اني مسافره لشارقه على طول ...طول العمر
نواره وحست انها بتفقد اختها: يوه لازم تنكدين علي من الصباح
مروى : اجل قومي افطري معي
نواره تتامل اختها وعيونها المنفخه : ههههههههه لو شافك فهد كذا هون
مروى ترمي عليها المخده : وجع ان شاء الله اهبل
نواره : واضح عليك مانمتي من امس عدل كل هذا مشتاقه للمعرس
مروى وهي بتطلع : ارجعي نامي نوم الظالم عباده
نواره:ههههههههههههههه اوعدنا يارب ...تعالي تعالي
مروى : هلا
نواره: ليه ماتسوين حفله توديع العزوبيه
مروى: لا وش هالخرابيط هذا حتى بهذا بتقلدون الكفار
نواره: عادي حفله مو عيد
مروى : ولو
نواره : مالت عليك قلت لشله امس ماصدقوني
مروى: انا شلتك هذا كلها على بعضها ماحبها
نواره برواقه : مشكلتك ....وبعدين ياقلبي هذولا ناس عايشين ماشفتي امس بيت ذوق كيف مالت علينا
مروى: احمدي ربك بيتنا وشفيه من اكبر البيوت
نواره: مو على الكبر ... ذوق راقي لامسات فنيه بكل مكان مو حنا عندنا كم ريال بالاسهم مبسوطين فيه وقالك تجار
مروى : انتي تغيرتي يانواره كيف وصل تفكيرك لهذي لسطحيه وم
قاطعتها : خلاص خلي نصايحك لفهد خطيبك .. وخليني اذكرك بالخير
مروى: والله انا خايفه عليك كيف بتركك وبروح
نواره: لاتخافين علي انا قدها وقدود
****************
نوره زوجة عبدالرحمن عم الجوري: وين من صباح الله لابسه عبايتك وطالعه
الجوري : بفطر
نوره: ومن مين استاذنتي
الجوري تتريق: كلمت ماما من بريطانيا وستاذنت ...يعني من وين ..؟؟ من عمي
نوره: اها ... ومع مين بتفطرين
الجوري: عاد عطيتك وجهك بزياده ...مالك دخل
طلعت من البيت وهي بكامل زينتها ومتلثمه ولابسه النظاره الشمسيه
بدر طفشان بالسياره ينتظرها ..خلاص حطها بباله ..وتوعد فيها وقرر يرعبها ويلعن خيرها... انتبه فيها تعدل بجلسته علشان يلحقها
الجوري اركبت السياره بهدوء
الجوري : عبدالكريم حرك
عبدالكريم السايق : حازر مدام ..بس انت مافي يقول وين يبي يروه
الجوري ومالها خلق كلام عبدالكريم الكثير: على بيت البندري
عبدالكريم : اوكيه اوكيه في معلوم بيت البونداري هذا انت كلوا في روه
الجوري: وانت وش دخل اذا انا في روح سق وانت ساكت
بدر يلحقهم بالسياره .. انتبهت في سيارته بس ماعرفت مين
الجوري: عبدالكريم من اول ماطلعنا وهذي السياره تلحقنا شالسالفه
عبدالكريم : مافي يلهق هذا اكيد سيم سيم تريق
الجوري شكت لانه واضح يلحقهم بس قالت يمكن عبدالكريم صادق
*******************
مريم زوجة محمد اخو البندري: البندري البندري قومي
البندري اول مافتحت عينها طرى على بالها شكل رائد وهو يفتح الباب معصب ابتسمت غصب عنها : صباح الخير
مريم: ماقدر على الرايق
البندري تاخذ نفس عميق .. : آه على احلى صباح وعلى احلى ناس
مريم: تسلمين ...قومي الجوري بالصاله تنتظرك
البندري: وش عندها اكيد تبغى نفطر بالفيصليه
دخلت الجوري: لحد هاللحين بالسرير يله قومي لانتاخر
البندري: اول قولي السلام
الجوري: يله مابه وقت
مريم: يله اخليكم بس لاتتاخرون علشان ترجعين وتروحين مع محمد تختاروا اثاث لغرفة امك وتنظفي معي الغرفه
البندري: انا مو مهتمه لجيت امي اصلا
الجوري: البندري وش هالحكي
مريم عصبت من البندري وهي من امس تكرر هذا الكلام : وبعدين
البندري بتافف : طيب خلاص
طلعت مريم وهي تدعي لها بالهدايه
الجوري: بنو وش هالحكي الي قلتيه هذي امك
البندري: تكفين في احد يتشرف ان امه بتطلع من السجن
الجوري: اعقلي وبلا حكي فاضي ونرجع بدري وانا بروح اختار معك
البندري: تسوين خير لو تروحي مكاني مع محمد لاني جد مابغاها تطلع
الجوري : البندري لاتخليني احتقرك
البندري: جور لاتسوين نفسك حتى انتي امك ماتبغيها والا وش جلسك عند زوجة عمك الملعونه
الجوري حست ان البندري معها حق يمكن هي زعلانه من امها شوي واذا شافتها بتنسى
الجوري: يا فيلسوفه يله تجهزي
طلعت لها شنطه كشخه وحطت مناكير وكحلت عينها وعطرت عبايتها..واختارت غطاء مزينه ...لازم بيفطروا بره لزوم الكشخه ...
*************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الثامن عشر




لوجين وقفت بالمطار وماعلمت احد عن جيتها وفقت .. وتغيرت كثير عن الشهر اللي فات صارت اضعف بكثير حتى عظام خدها برزت وعظمتين ظهره برزو ..عينها حمراء وتحت عينها اسود كانها مومياء لونها شاحب اصفر جمالها اختفى 
ناصر: اهلا طال عمرك تو مانورت الرياض 
لوجين وهي تناظر المطار اللي مافيه حد يستقبلها : وين السياره 
ناصر: بره طال عمرك 
لوجين: يله 
فتح لها ناصر باب السياره وخذها للعلياء ..اول مادخلت الفيلاء
حست بدموعها تنزل عضب عنها لا ام ولا اخت ولااخ ولاعم ولاخال ولااب يستقبلونها ...
: هلا والله هلا 
لوجين لفت لصوت: دادا موضي 
ركضت لها وضمتها : وحشتيني 
دادا موضي : كذابه لو وحشتك من زمان جيتيني ..
لوجين:ههههههه وهذا انا جيت 
دادا موضي: حياك الله بالسعوديه وحياك بحضني مره ثانيه 
لوجين كانت مشتاقه لموضي كثير ....: بتسكنين معي 
دادا موضي: والله ودي بس انتي عارفه العيال حالفين علي ومتوعديني 
لوجين بحزن: فاهمه فاهمه ...المهم انتي وشخبارك وشخبار بناتك شيخه وفاطمه 
***************************
نواره: الزفته لجو ادق عليها ماترد 
مروه : اكيد نايمه 
نواره: الخايسه ماقالت لي متى طيارتها 
مروه: وانتي لازم تعرفين متى بتجي خلاص مو ابوي قالك بيستقبلها 
نواره: لا انا بروح معه 
مروه وهي تدخل المطبخ : رزة الفيس من طبايع التيس 
نواره بدل ماتدق على طال عمرها اللي هي لوجين دقت على طلول 
طلال في سابع نومه ..الا يدق جواله نغمه بصوت نواره سجلتها بنفسها ببريطانيا وحطتها نغمه لاسمها ( لاتضايق وتزعل ماجرحني خطاك لا...... ) طلال استغرب من زمان ماسمع هذي النغمه رفع جواله "ضحكة حياتي يتصل بك "
دقات قلبه زادت يفكر انه لحد هاللحين نايم رد على الجوال 
نواره: يالزفته لجون ولا كلمه ... صار لي ساعه ادق عليك ..متى موعد طيارتك اليوم .. احكي بسرعه .....واذا تبغين اروح لفلتكم بالعليا قبل لاتوصلين عطيني المفتاح
طلال وقلبه بيطلع من مكاانه تاكد انه مو حلم (بهدوء) : الو 
نواره استغربت الصوت الخشن ناظرت الشاشه "طلول " ظربت خدها بيدها : طلال ..؟؟
طلال: ايوه طلال هلا نواره 
نواره ارتبكت من زمان ماسمعت صوته يلعن بو الفشيله هاللحين وش تقوله : هلا طلال كيفك ..؟
طلال بلهفه : كويس وانتي كيفك ..؟
نواره: انا تمام 
دخلت بسرعه غرفتها قبل لاحد يحس انها تكلم .. والله لو دروا اهلها انها تكلم واحد ذبحوها هي بالسعوديه مو ببريطانيا 
طلال ماعرف وش يقولها مشتاق لها موت حس ان مافي كلام يوصف مشاعره 
نواره متفشله : سوري طلال شكلي صحيتك من النوم ...
طلال : لا عادي اصلا انا مفروض اقوم لشركه 
نواره :امممم
سكتوا
طلال: انتي وش اخبارك ..؟؟
نواره: كويسه ...هههههههه
اضحكت حس انه مشتاق لسوالفها وضحكها فز قلبه 
نواره تكمل: كنت بدق عى لوجين ودقيت عليك هههههههه والله اني مفهيه 
طلال ( يعني مامسحتي رقمي يابعد قلبي والله ) : لا عادي سويتي فيني خير اقوم لشركه..
نواره: اخليك تر
طلال ومايبغى يسكر معها : قولي لي وش مسويه بعد بريطانيا توظفتي 
نواره: لاانتظر العريس على قولت يمه موزه ..هههههههه لا الجد قدمت اوراقي على بنك انا و لوجين ت
سكتت لانها ماتبغاه يعرف عنها شي 
طلال بهدوء: الو .. نواره وينك 
نواره: ها معك ...( بسرعه قالت )اوكيه طلال باي اختي تناديني ماقدر اكلمك ...باي 
طلال مقهور : اوكيه انتبهي على نفسك ...باي 
نواره سكرت وحطت التلفون على قلبها خايفه وتحمد ربها ان محد شافها ... ادخلت مروى : وينك وش جالسه تسوين 
نواره: احاول اكلمها ماترد 
مروى: يمكن مشغوله 
نواره وهي تغطي نفسها بالبطانيه كانها تهرب من شي: انا بنام واذا اذن الظهر صحيني 
مروى: نونو شفيك مو على بعضك 
نواره: ها ولاشي 
مروى : لا علي اخلصي وشفيك 
نواره ترفع البطانيه عنها: تكفين مور سوي حفلة توديع العزوبيه انا مجهزه كل شي لا تكسيفيني 
مروى عصبت بس ارحمت شكل اختها اللي تبغى تفرح فيها والمتحمسه تجهز لتوديع العزوبيه من اول مارجعت : اوكيه 
نواره اقفزت من السرير : جد ..اجل بكلم صحباتي 
**********************
الجوري والبندري بعد مامروا على ذوق جالسين يفطرون كاشفات ..وبدر جالس بالطاوله اللي بجنبهم ويدق على الجوري 
الجوري وهي عاقده حواجبها: غريبه رقم غريب 
البندري: ردي يمكن احد غلطان 
ذوق: او احد من اهلك يبغاك 
الجوري: الو 
بدر: الو 
الجوري: ايوه من معي 
سكر السماعه
ذوق : مين ..؟؟
الجوري: مادري واحد غلطان ... الا تعالي هذا اللي جالس على الطاوله بجنبنا لا لاتلتفتون ... نفسه اللي تفلت عليه 
البندري بحماس وهي تناظر بدر: جد ههههههههههههه
الجوري من وراء اسنانها: يالفاهيه لاتلتفتي 
البندري:ههههههه والله لو يدري ان انتي داس ببطنك 
الجوري:ههههههههه ماعليك منه بيخاف
ذوق: وش عندها الواثقه 
دق جوال البندري
البندري: هلا والله هلا بالحبايب 
نواره:هههههههه هلا بدران كيفك 
البندري:هههههههههه حلو بس لاتعيدينها 
نواره بسرعه : اسمعي انا اليوم حفله توديع العزوبيه لمروى تعالوا 
البندري: جد واخيرا رضت اختك 
نواره: هههههههه بعد ماطلعت روحي واسمعوا عندي لكم مفاجاءه ..تعالوا لفندق ال....
البندري: اوكيه صار
سكرت البندري من نواره وقالت للبنات عن الحفله وعن المفاجاءه 
ذوق: يوه مامعي ملابس كشخه تعالوا نختار 
البندري: ايوه وانا بعد 
الجوري: انا وانتي "بنو" نفس الفستان وشرايك 
البندري والحركه هذي تعجبها مع الجوري: اوكيه 
بدر كان يسمعهم لان صوت عالي من الحماس قاموا يتمشون لحقهم 
الجوري : لاحول معه هذا مطول يلحقنا 
البندري: طنشيه 
ذوق بتفكير: ليكون عرفك 
الجوري وخافت : لا ماتوقع 
البندري: ليكون
اول ماجاء ببالها انه عرفها وممكن ياذيها تذكرت نوره زوجة عمها عبالرحمن : لا بنات لاتخوفوني 
ذوق: لا ماتوقع انه عرفك والا كان قالك كلام او تحرش فيك 
***********************
طلال ملعون يدري ان مسفر يحب لوجين دق عليه 
مسفر وهو جالس بمحل الاثاث اللي ملك ابوه : هلا والله هلا بطلال 
طلال: هلا والله مسفر وينك وين ايامك 
مسفر : بالدنيا والله ... انت طمني عن احوالك خبري فيك اخر يوم ببريطانيا 
طلال: ايه والله على طاري بريطانيا توقع من جاي عندنا من بريطانيا 
مسفر: مين بلير هههههههه 
طلال:ههههههههههه لا بنت الكاسر اليوم بتوصل لسعوديه 
مسفر وقفت عروقه وزادت دقات قلبه : لوجين 
طلال بخبث: ايوه عليك نور لوجين .. اليوم كلمتني نواره قالت انها جئت لسعوديه وانها مقدمه اورقها تتوظف ببنك 
مسفر: تتوظف ليه هي بتعيش هنا 
طلال: والله مادري بس الظاهر انها مطوله لانها بتسكن بفيلتهم اللي بالعلياء 
مسفر وحس انه مشتاق للوجين: العلياء ...
طلال : ايوه خبرك بنات الفلوس لهم بيوت وفلل 
مسفر وهو سرحان بلوجين : ايوه 
سكر طلال وهو مبسوط ومرتاح انه شغال بال مسفر ( هاللحين يامتفوق ورنا وش بتسوي في حياتك الاجتماعيه بتتفوق هههههههههه)
مسفر يحس بمشاعره القديمه ارجعت ..اليوم بتكون لوجين معه بنفس المنطقه اليوم حبيبته بتوصل لسعوديه 
ماعرف وش يسوي وقف ورجع جلس متخربط ..
مسفر :بدق عليها اقابلها ... لاوش اقابلها وين جالس انا ... اممم بستقبلها بالمطارالا هي متى بتوصل .. بكلم نواره اسالها .. لا ماينفع وش السواااااااات اجل ... 
مسفر ضل يفكر متوتر ومشاعره مضطربه طول الشهر كان مهموم وفاقد شي وهاللحين حس بفرحه مو طبيعيه ...
(( من قال 
من قال لك اني بالبعد مرتاح 
كذاب خذ مني العلوم الاكيده ...
مهموم وطول الوقت والحال ياصاح ))
******************
العصر
مريم : يا البندري لاتعاندي وروحي مع اخوك 
البندري: مابغى ...قولي له نايمه 
مريم: بيقول صحيها 
البندري: قولي ماقدر لان عندها حفله بالليل 
مريم : اذا قلت كذا بيقول امك اهم واجلسي بدون حفلات 
البندري: آف مريم والله مالي خلق وبعدين هذي من وين جايه يعني من السجن ... مايحتاج ندللها بزياده 
مريم عصبت : البندري احترمي نفسك هذي امك 
البندري: امي ( تقلد المصريين ) يا عومر اومي ..دي خريقة سقون 
مريم زعلت من كلام البندري: ماتوقعتك كذا 
طلعت زعلانه.. البندري تموت على مريم وماتحبها تزعل منها هي اللي ربتها تقريبا ولان الله مارزق مريم عيال الا بعد 14 سنه علاج كانت طول هذي السنوات مثل بنتها 
البندري: مريم مريم 
مريم كملت طريقها 
البندري: مريم تكفين لاتزعلين هذا انا بروح مع محمد علشان خاطرك 
مريم انبسطت بس لحد هاللحين زعلانه من الكلام اللي قالته عن امها : نشوف اخرتها معك 
البندري: هذا انا بتجهز بسرعه وبروح بس انتي ماتزعلين يالغاليه 
**************
الجوري جالسه تتقهوى مع عمها وزوجته 
عبدالرحمن : اذا تبغي المشغل تراه صار جاهز 
الجوري ببرود: اوكيه عمو بعد بكره انا بروح مع بنو نشوف الشقه 
عبدالرحمن : خلصت الاجرائات ومابقى الا انك توقعين لي كفاله 
الجوري ماودها تخلي عمها يكفلها بس مالها غيره: حاضر ولاتخاف الفلوس بحولها لرصيدك 
عمها لما قالت فلوس ارتاح هو ماخلص هذي الاجراءت ولا تعذب الا علشانهم ... زوجته بس سمعت فلوس رضت على الجوري 
نوره : ومتى بتروحي للبنان علشان اغراض المشغل 
الجوري: والله مادري مابعد قررنا انا وبنو 
نوره وزوجها توه محصل فلوس : قولي لي قبل بوقت بروح معك 
الجوري متاففه شتبغى هذي على بالها بنت بنوت حاطه راسها براسي
الجوري: اوكيه بقولك
****************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لوجين سكرت من نواره التلفون وراحت تتجهز للبارتي لانها ماحسبت حسابه ودقت على ابوها تخبره انها بالسعوديه 
لوجين بهدوء: هالو دادي 
راشد بدون نفس: هلا 
لوجين: انا بالسعوديه ...
راشد: وش اسوي لك يعني اتحزم وارقص 
لوجين وهي كارهه حياتها انها تكلمه : وش صار على البنك ساهمت فيه 
راشد: ايوه انتي هاللحين تنوبين عني ..مع اني ماحب شغلات البنوك وراها خساير بس علشانك 
لوجين باستهزاء: مشكور باي 
راشد من غير لايرد سكر السماعه ..
لوجين كان ودها ابوها يقول انت بالسعوديه اترك اللي بيدي واجيك ودها يقولها الحمدلله على السلامه .. نورت الرياض 

**********************
البندري تمشي مع اخوها محمد متاففه مالها خلق تختار .. ومحمد يتفاهم مع البايع انتبهت بمسفر متشخص وجالس وراء مكتب قدامه اوراق 
البندري شهقت بصوت واطي : مسفر 
( واضح انه يشتغل هنا .. يالله اخرت لتفوق والدراسه يبيع بمحل اثاث والله قهر .. ) 
******************
((0طلال))
طلال جالس بالديوانيه يفكر بنواره ومكالمته لها مع انها صدفه بس خلت يومه حلو وله طعم ومعنى ..هذي البنت الوحيده اللي حبها بحياته ويخاف يقرب منها ومايبغى يستخدم اللعيبه علشان يجيب راسها ..يخاف انه ياذيها اوو يزعلها منه ... مع انها قالت له واطي وهو منقهر منها بس سمع صوتها اليوم نسى كل شي ...
بدر: وين سرحان 
طلال: معكم 
بدر: ماقلتلك وش صار مع الجوري اليوم 
وحكى لطلال الراس المدبر كل شي 
طلال تذكر ان وحده من خوات نواره بتتزوج بالاجازه .. 
طلال: ماتذكر قالوا حفلت توديع العزوبيه لمين 
بدر وهوو يحاول يتذكر : لا والله مادري كانهم قالوا نوف ......نوال ..... نوره ..والله ماذكر بس اسمها مثل اسماء الرسوم المتحركه ...ايوه تذكرت نواره 
طلال تاكد انها نواره 
بدر: نواره ...
سكت فجاءه ..وبعد دقايق 
بدر بخبث : آها فهمت كل شي هاللحين
طلال: وشفيك ...؟؟
بدر وابتسامه شيطانيه على وجهه: عرفت هاللحين وش فيه حالك متخربط من اول مارجعت من بريطانيا وحالك مو على بعضه ..ودايم سرحان ومهموم ..
طلال وداري عن ذكاء خويه سرعة بديهته : ليه يا فيلسوف 
بدر : انت تحب نواره 
طلال: اي نواره 
بدر: هههههه لاتحاول معي والله بتتعب ..انت تحب البنت اللي مسجل صوتها.. .. بسيدي واللي اليوم حفلة اختها ..
طلال يتنهد لانه صار مكشوف عند خويه ومهما حاول مايقدر عليه : آه يابدر آه .لعبت فيني ..خلتني اهوجس باسمها 
بدر : ههههههههه افا والله ..طلول ... طلول ولد بو صالح يحب 
طلال بقهر: اه يابدور ( ياشر على قلبه ) محد دخل هذا غيرها 
بدر: نواره وطلال تصدق راكبين مع بعض 
طلال: والله انك فاضي 
بدر: احكي لي كيف وليه ومتى حبيتها 
طلال: انا ماكنت اظن اني احبها بس اذا ماصارت معي افتقدها واشتاق لضحكتها وابتسامتها 
بدر: حلوه 
طلال: احلف وتظن بقولك ..؟؟ 
بدر:هههههههه يغار 
طلال : الود ودي اخطفها 
بدر: خاويها 
طلال: كل تبن ...هذي نواره تحذفني بالجزم 
بدر:هههههههههه تخاف منها 
طلال: لا اخاف عليها 
بدر: انا ماقدر على العاشق 
طلال: عاشق ومتيم بعد اموت فيها وعلى الاررض اللي تمشي عليها ..نفسي مافارقها ثانيه 
بدر :اوه الحاله صعبه ... اخطبها 
طلال بجديه: نفسي بس انت عارف الوالد والده .... المشكله البنت على قد حالها مو مره على قد حالها بس مو ممثل مصانعنا ولا شركاتنا .. والوالده والوالد اهم شي عندهم الواجهه الاجتماعيه .... وانا خايف انها تتعذب معي خواتي شايفات نفسهم وبيعاملونها بتكبر وانها اقل منهم وامي بتبهدها وبتحن على راسي اطلقها مثل ماعملت مع خالي يوسف .... وانا بصراحه مابغاه تحس بالنقص او تتعذب 
بدر يناظر خويه مو مصدق ... طلال معذب قلوب العذاراء تلعب فيه بنت وتعذب قلبه كذا ...طلال اللي لاعب بنات خلق الله يقول هذا الكلام ... ولا يدور مصلحتها قبل مصلحته ومشاعرها اهم عنده من مشاعره 
بدر : تبغى الجد ماني عارف وش اقولك 
طلال بضيق : لاتقول شي لان نواره نجمه عاليه ... 
بعد فتره: بدر طلبتك 
بدر: سم... آمر
طلال: ابغاك ترسل اختك تشوف نواره وتعرف اخر اخبارها 
بدر: واختي باي صفه تدخل 
طلال: لاتعقدها وعلشان تجيب لك اخبار الحماره على قولتك
طلال: لاياعم خل اختي بعيده انا اعررف اجيب قرارها 
*******************
الساعه 9 بالليل 
الفندق صار زحمه ومليان تقريبا 
ونواره مبسوطه مره الفرحه واضحه بعيونها .../ لجو شوفي كيف الحفله حلوه لانو بس حنا 
لوجين اللي كان التعب مخفي جمالها : ايوه واختك طالعه حلوه بسم الله عليها 
نواره تناظر مروه بحنان : تصدقي بفقدها 
لوجين: تعالي نروح نطفشها 
ذوق: حرام عليكم اكيد خايفه 
مروه تحب لوجين لانها متعوده عليها تنام عندهم بالشهور 
لوجين: هلا والله بالعروس مابغيتي تعرسين 
مروه وصوتها مبسوط ومن الفرحه تصارخ: هههههههه معك حق 
لوجين : تعالي ارقصي معي 
مروه :لا فشيله 
ذوق تسحبها: تعالي مافيه احد 
ماكان بالحفله الاام نواره و مروه وصديقاتها و نواره وصديقاتها واختهم صفاء وولدها وبنات عم نواره وبنات خالتها وصديقاتهم ..
مروه كانت ترقص وتتمايل بالفستان الابيض وتتمايل .. كانوا مسوين حركه ان العروس تلبس اييض واليوم السابق للعرس 
البندري والجوري وهم داخلات كانهم توم لان البندري حطت عدسات نفس لون الجوري ولابين نفس الفستان وعاملين نفس الشعر يستمتعون لما الناس يناظرونهم خوات وتوم بعد 
الجوري: شوفي العروس ترقص 
مروه واقفه مع ذوق ولوجين يرقصون ..
دانا خوية بدر اللي ارسلها جالسه متفرجه و تدور على نواره والجوري من تحت لتحت .....ورنا اخت مسفر كانت موجوده مع هنادي بنت عم مروه 
رنا :شوفي بنت الكاسر ترقص مع بنت عمك 
هنادي: ايوه مع وجهم يحبونها اكثر مننا ... اصلا هي دايم ببيت عمي 
رنا: مشاء الله ملكة جمال 
هنادي بغيره : لا ولابسه فوشي ومكياجها قليل بس حلوه 
رنا : وينك يالعنود انت والريم تجوا تشوفوها ...
هنادي: تراها خفيفة دم وحبوبه 
رنا: وشرايك نخلي نواره تعرفنا عليها 
هنادي: لا هاللحين تصدق نفسها 
رنا سكتت مع ان ودها تتعرف عليه بعد سوالف مسفر عنها.. يمكن حبوبه وطيبه مثل مايقول 

الجوري ترقص على دقه مصريه .. مع البندري ...نفس الحركات 
نواره: الملاعين طالين احلى البنات 
ذوق: الخايسات غطوا علينا 
لوجين : يعرفون مصري اموت وتعلمه 
نواره: انتي خليك تخصص انجليزي 
البنات:ههههههههههه 

دانا خوية بدر ماتعرف تفرق بين الجوري والبندري مع ان الجوري ابيض واقصر ... والبندري اطول واخف بياض من الجوري 

ذوق: من هذي المزيونه اللي معا هنادي بنت عمك 
نواره: ايوه هذي رنا عمر ( شهقت ) هذي اخت مسفر 
لوجين بس سمعت مسفر زادت دقات قلبها ...: مسفر 
نواره بخبث: ايوه مسفر عمر اللي كان يدرس معنا ببريطانيا 
ذوق : دارين نعرفه شكرا على التوضيح 
نواره: لا اوضح لناس ههه
ذوق:ههههه ياخبيثه 
لوجين صارت خدودها حمراء: وجع انت معها 
البندري وهي تاخذ نفسهابعد الرقص : ليه كل هذا الضحك 
ذوق : شفتي اللي ترقص مع هنادي بنت عم نواره 
البندري: ايوه المملوحه وش فيها 
نواره: اخت مسفر 
الجوري والبندري على طول ناظروا لوجين لانها اخر يوم قابلوا بعض كل وحده اعترفت تحب مين ولوجين بطلاقه قالت عن حبها لمسفر 
لوجين: الله ياخذني يوم قتلكم 
البنات:هههههههههههه 
**********

----------


## جنون الذكريات

البندري: على طاري مسفر اليوم شفته 
لوجين: شفتيه ..وين ..؟؟
البندري: يشتغل تصوروا اخر الشهاده يشتغل بياع بمحل اثاث 
لوجين:ههههه هذا محلهم اسمه (محلات الوضاح لللاثاث ) صح..؟؟ قبل يحكي عنه
البندري : اي والله هو 
ذوق: حركات حافظه المحل
لوجين استحت : احم احم 
نواره : روحي تعرفي عليها 
لوجين : انقلعي 
الجوري: والله من جد روحي خلي نواره تعرفك فيهم ... علشان تعرفي اخر اخبار القلب 
لوجين عجبتها الفكره : ايوه ليه لا ...
نواره ولوجين مشوا لعند رنا وهنادي اللي جلسوا بعد الرقص 
نواره : هلا هنادي كيفك 
هنادي : كويسه وانتي 
نواره مدت ايدها لرنا: هلا شخبارك 
رنا وعيونها على لوجين اللي شكلها احلى من قريب : الحمدلله وانتي كيفك بعد بريطانيا 
نواره:ههههه شوفت عينك ادور المناسبات بدال الزهق 
رنا : هههههههه يعني ماتنصيحيني اتخرج 
نواره: لا بتطفشين 
رنا : ماعرفتينا 
نواره : لوجين راشد الكاسر صديقتي الروح بالروح 
رنا : هلا والله 
لوجين : هلا فيك ..؟؟كيفك ..
رنا : كويسه 
لوجين: هنادي كيفك ..؟؟
هنادي ماتحب لوجين: الحمدلله ..وانتي كيفك 
لوجين: كويسه بس فيني النوم 
رنا:ههههه النوم 
لوجين: ايوه من امس مانمت عدل لان الاخت نواره ماخبرتنا عن هذي الحفله الا الصباح 
هنادري: ايه والله توهقنا 
نواره : اجلسي لوجين معهم انا بروح لمروه تبغاني 
لوجين : ممكن 
هنادي ورنا : ايوه تفضلي 
لوجين وهي تجلس الثنتين يراقبون تصرفات بنت المليونير 
رنا: انتي درستي مع نواره ببريطانيا 
لوجين: ايوه انا عايشه هناك 
هنادي: حتى مسفر اخو رنا درس هناك 
لوجين وجهها صار احمر وقلبها يدق بسرعه بس حاولت تكون طبيعيه : ايوه اذكر ان واحد اسمه مسفر عمر هو نفسه 
رنا: ايوه اخوي 
لوجين: خساره ياليتني مدققه فيه علشان اطلع الفروقات السبعه 
رنا: لا ماشبهه هو احلى ...العنود اختي تشبه له 
لوجين:وينها اختك علشان نطلع الشبه 
هنادي: متزوجه ماتقدر تجي 
لوجين:ههههههههه ليه شمعهنا 
رنا: بس لان عبدالله ولد عمي مزاجي 
لوجين:اها يعني كيف ..منعها 
هنادي: لا بس عازمها على العشاء 
لوجين وماتحب ان حد يمنعها من شي : ايوه اختارت زوجها بدال الحفله
رنا : انا اذ تزوجت غصب عنه بحضر
لوجين: لا احيانا تشترين خاطره وماتحضرين 
رنا ولسانها مفلوت قالت بلقافه : يعني احمد كان يقولك لاتروحين 
لوجين تغير وجهه مسفر حكى لها عن احمد بس ماتحكي عنه كثير مع مسفر
هنادي ترقعها: سمعنا انك مخطوبه ومات خطيبك ..الله يرحمه 
لوجين: ايوه الله يرحمه 
رنا وهي متفشله من تسرعها : سوري كنت ا
لوجين: لا عادي والله عادي ...اصلا عندنا ببريطانيا الرجال ماله كلمه على المراه وتسوي اللي تبغاه 
رنا : ياحظكم مو حنا الاب والاخ يتحكم فينا 
هنادي بحقد: ليه انتي امك بريطانيا 
لوجين: لا بس عايشه طول حياتي هناك 
رنا : اكيد ماتعجبك العيشه هنا 
لوجين: لا هنا احلى هنا دادي وصحباتي وهنا مكه والقران 
هنادي وموعاجبها: صدقيني تقولي كذا لانك موعايشه فيذا لو تعيشي سنه ماتقدري 
لوجين: يالله شكلكم متاذيات 
رنا: لا بالعكس عندنا هنا احلى من اي دوله ثانيه ... ..بس لانك متعوده على حياه عكس هذي 
لوجين: لاتفكروا اني عايشه مثل البريطانين لا عندي دادا موضي سعوديه مره واعرف كل شي منها 
قضوها سوالف ولوجين تبغى تعرف اخبار مسفر من رنا بس ماتعرف تسحب كلام ..( لو ان نواره هنا كان قدرت )

دانا : لوسمحتي 
الجوري بابتسامه وهي تصفق لنواره المندمجه بالرقص العربجي : هلا 
دانا : وين الحمام ..؟؟
الجوري وهي مستغربه من هذي شكلها من صحبات صفاءاو مروه: تفضلي من هنا على اللفه 
دانا : مشكوره يا...اسمك ..؟؟
الجوري : معك الجوري صديقة اخت العروس 
دانا: معك اماني من صحبات بنات خالة العروس
نواره: هلا والله تشرفنا 
دانا: تسلمين ... مشاء الله العروس قمر 
الجوري :هههه بس مو احلى مني 
دانا: انتي الخيره والبركه ..
الجوري : تسلمين يا اماني 
دانا : صدقيني انتي وراها على طول 
الجوري : لا انا وش دخلني نواره اللي مفروض تقولي لها 
دانا : عادي كلكم صحبات 
الجوري: اجل الله يسمع منك ..مع اني ماظن 
دانا : ليه ..؟؟ 
الجوري : انا مشغوله هاللحين مابعد اكون مستقبلي 
دانا : تكوني مستقبلك 
الجوري : ايوه... لازم اشتغل واصرف على نفسي علشان احس اني عايشه وبعدين افكر بالبيت والعيال 
دانا وعجبها تفكير الجوري المتفتح : كملي واشتغلي هذا مايمنع تفكيرك بالزواج 
الجوري تاشر لدانا اجلسي : خلينا نجلس تعبت وانا واقفه بعد الرقص 
دانا :هههههههه مع انك مارقصتي كثير 
الجوري: الكعب يالم ..المهم بالنسبه اني اشتغل واتزوج هذي صعب صاحب بالين كذاب ...اكيد اني يابقصر على زوجي او على شغلي 
دانا : العمر يخلص والشغل مايخلص 
دانا كانت تصور الجوري بجوالها ..والجوري ماهي بحاسه تحب تناقش هذي المواضيع...دانا خذت للجوري صور كثير وتسجيل فيديو ..
بعد العشاء 
طلعوا اغلب الضيوف مابقى الا البنات ماعدا البندري اللي رجعت مع اخوها محمد بدري ..
مروه : احس اني تعبانه مره 
ذوق: حرام تعبنا العروس 
ام نواره اللي مطلقه وساكنه عند اخوانها : الله يوفقك يابنيتي ويستر عليك 
البنات : امين 
ام نواره : وعقبالكم 
نواره رفعت ايدها: اميييييييييييييين 
اللكل:هههههههههههه 
الجوري: يالهبله اثقلي 
نواره: مو عيب صح يمه 
ام نواره: لا عيب ..عفيه عليك الجوري ادبيها 
نواره: افا انقلبت السالفه علي 
لوجين: عن اذنكم انا دايخه بموت ابغى انام بكره ورانا العرس 
طلعوا كل راح لبيته ...
*********************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل التاسع عشر 



ركبت دانا السياره هلطانه طولت وهي هناك كا مادقت على بدر تطلع يقولها اصبري دقايق
بدر: ها بشري 
دانا : وش اللي ابشر 
بدر : صورتي 
دانا : اللي قدرت عليه 
بدر: اخلصي علي صورتي والا 
دانا تطلع جوالها : مثل ماتفقنا ما تنشرهم ولا تفضحها 
بدر يسحب الجوال معصب : عطيني فاضي لك انا 
دانا: مشاء الله مثقفه واسلوبها راقي 
بدر وهو يناظر الصور سكت وفتح فمه .. حلوه قليله فيها جد ملكة جمال : هذي الجوري 
دانا:ههههه سكر فمك ..ايوه الجوري 
بدر: يقول طلال ان هذا لون عيونها جد 
دانا : لا ماتوقع اكيد عدسات 
بدر سكت يناظر تصوير الفيديو ويسمع صوتها وهي تقول بدلع رباني : 
الجوري: الكعب يالم ..هههههههه المهم بالنسبه اني اشتغل واتزوج هذي صعب صاحب بالين كذاب ...اكيد اني يابقصر على زوجي او على شغلي 
دانا : ها وشرايك ..؟
بدر: تسلمين لي ياحلى خويه .. وحبيبه 
دانا : احم احم مد المصاري 
بدر: من الالف للمليون على الكنز اللي عطيتيني اياه 
دانا : ولو حنا بالخدمه ... 
بدر: وشخباار حبيبة طلال 
دانا : مين نواره قمر يابدر قمر حول عليها 
بدر: مين القمر نواره 
دانا :ايوه هذي نواره عليها جمال مميز .. غير البنات الموجودات ..فيها شي يجذب ..اذا ابتسمت ماودك تناظر عينها 
بدر: ايوه من كذا طلال عاشقها 
دانا : مشاء الله عليها شعرها يذبح 
بدر تحمس : ليه ماصورتيها 
دانا: ماقلتلي 
بدر: وهذي يبغالها ذكاء ... 
دانا كانت تمدح نواره كثير علشان تبعد الجوري من بال بدر: ها وش قلت بتحول عليها 
بدر : اه يابن الكلب ياطلال طحت وانت واقف 
يناظر صوره الجوري: يعني احلى من هذي كيف بتصير.... اجل 
دانا بكذب : هذي معها عذر امها بريطانيا اكيد حلوه بس هاذيك قمر يمشي 
بدر بتفكير : خساره ان طلال يحبها 
دانا : وانت وش عليك من طلال خذ البنت السنعه مو يضحك عليك بوحده بس عيونها زرقاء 
بدر: يعني رايك احول عليها بس طلال خويي 
دانا : تكفى ياخويي نسيت لما قطع رخصتك وتبهذلت على ماجددتها 
بدر والحقد انشعل بقلبه : وهي تنسي .... بس انا قاسم لاوريها قدرها 
دانا : هذيك ذلها وهذي خاويها 
بدر: ايوه معك حق .. والله انك سنافيه يادانا 
دانا: هههههههه اعجبك 
****************
((نواره))
نواره ومروه متمددات على سريرهم بيناموا
نواره: مرو ...
مروه واصابها متوتره تبغى تنام بس مجافيها النوم خايفه من بكره : امممم 
نواره: مرو ... بوحشك والا فهد ينسيك نواره 
مروه:زههههه اكيد بتوحشيني 
نواره وعدلت جلستها بالظلام : صحيح ان حنا ماكنا مره مع بعض وكنا ديم نختلف (( نزلت دموعها)) بس انا احبك 
مروه والعبره خانقتها: نواره ليه تبكين 
نواره : بشتاقلك ..موت 
مروه راحت لعند سرير اختها الصغيره والعنيده : وانت بعد بشتاقلك 
بكوا ...
نواره: سامحيني ياما ضايقتك وزعلتك وقلت كلام مفروض ماينقال .. وياما صارخت علي واخذت اغراضك من غير اذن بس عند جد ب
مروه: لا تكملين انا مازعل من قلبي وحياتي نوري 
نواره بين دموعها تبتسم : كم مره قتلك ماحب هذي نوري ..نونو قولي نونو 
مروه:هههههه الله يقطع شيطانك 
ضلوا يسولفون ويتذكرون لحد ماذن الفجر ... ساعه يبكون وساعه يضحكون ... وساعه يتريقون على امهم ورقصها وعلى ابوهم وعصبيته ... 
****************
((مسفر))
مسفر يستجوب رنا
من غير ماتحس ..... بعد مادرى ان لوجين بالحفله 
مسفر : ايوه نواره ...هذي البنت هبله 
رنا: هبله وبس حتى صاحبتها لوجين خفيفة دم وحبوبه بعكس شكلها 
مسفر توتر بس جاء طاريها : صح انا اول ماشفتها كرهتها وكنت اعصب على الشباب اذا حكوا عنها لكن مع الوقت شفت انها حبيبه وماكانها بنت فلوس 
رنا: اي ماكانها بنت فلوس انت ماشفت طريقتها الاكل والامشيتها تقل عارضه 
مسفر: مالاحضت جد حلوه مشيتها 
رنا قامت متحمسه تقلدها ...مسكينه رنا بعد زواج العنود صارت تطفش ماعندها احد ..وماصدقت ان حد معطيها وجه مثل مسفر يسولف معها 
رنا: لاحظ كيف تحرك سيقانها 
رنا تمشي بهدوء رافعه راسها وصوت الكعب واضح 
رنا بحماس: لاواذا جئت تجلس ماتحط رجل على رجل ..لا تميل رجلينها الثنتين على جنب 
جلست رنا بعد مالصقت رجلينها وميلتهم على جنب 
مسفر حس انه يشوف لوجين قدامه جد نفس حركاتها : مشاء الله عليك يارنا مناظرتها كويس 
رنا: افا عليك طول وقتي وعيني عليها 
مسفر : شعرها رافعته 
رنا: لا فاتحته وهو على ماظن لنص ظهرها 
مسفر( يالله شهر طول فيه شعرها كثير ) 
رنا : شعرها حيوي كانه دعاية شامبو 
مسفر ضحك على عفوية اخته وبرائتها:ههههههه 
رنا تتثاوب تصدق انها تشتغل بنك ابوها مساهم فيه 
مسفر وعنده فضول: جد اي بنك 
رنا توقف بكسل: وانا وش دراني ( تتثاوب) خلني انام وراي زواج بكره 
مسفر متحسف انه ماخذ اخبار كثير : تصبحين على خير 
رنا : وانت من اهله 
طلعت الدرج ..ظل مسفر يناظرها وهي تطلع وهو يفكر بحبيبته لوجين ( ياترى يالوجين تفكرين فيني ..او تذكريني ... لحد هاللحين تحبيني والا هذا الشهر تغيرت فيه اشياء كثير ...
****************
طلال على اعصابه يدق على بدر ..اللي سافهه وحالف مايرد عليه لبكره ...لان ماله وجه يكلمه وهو ناوي يخونه بحبه لنواره ..
*****************
(( فيصل))
نروح لمكان ثاني التوقيت عندهم 6 المغرب بتوقيت جرينش ..ببريطانيا ...
فيصل جالس يناظر الحديقه اللي له فيها ذكريات كثير مع ذوق كانت مثل الفراشه تزيد الحديقه جمال واللوان حلوه بحجابها الابيض كانت مثل الملاكاللي منور له حياته 
لمياء بدلع ونعومه مصطنعين : فصفص وين سارح 
فيصل انتبه للمياء اللي جالسه بجنبه ببنطلون ضيق وبلوزه فاصخه : معك 
لمياء : معي طيب انا وش قلت 
فيصل بالفتره الاخيره مايطيق البنات وبالذات لمياء: مادري نسيت 
لمياء: حبيببي فصول وش بلاك 
فيصل ضايقه فيه الدنيا : مافيني شي بس ابغى انا م احس اني تعبان من الجامعه 
وقف ..
لمياء وهي جالسه : اوكيه بيبي تصبح على خير اجل انا بحكي مع سعاد تجي معي 
فيصل يتامل لمياء ويقارن بينها وبين ذوق ... لو انه قايل لذوق كان وقفت له وكان شاف نظرة الخوف والحنان بعيونها .. وماكان ارتاحت الا لما توصله لشته وتعمله شي يشرب دامه تعبان ..( آه ياذوق جيت اباذيك حبيتك ..فرق بينك وبين هذي السطحيه ..سبحان الله حتى شكلها وزينتها تافهه )
قطعت عليه افكاره لمياء: فوفو ليه تناظرني كذا هههههههه 
فيصل: ها سلامتك 
تركها ومشى وهو حاس بفراغ كبير بحياته وضيقه كاتمه على تنفسه حتى بشار صديقه ماصار يجلس معه مثل قبل 
***************************
(( البندري ))
البندري جالسه بغرفتها مقهوره متقدر تحضر زواج مروى علشان امها بكره بترجع للبيت .. ( وهذي مالقت تطلع الا بهذا ليوم حتى فرحتي باخت صديقتي بتحرمني منها .. اكرها خذت مني بابا وهاللحين تبغى تاخذ مني الفرحه بس والله رايحه رايحه .. واوريك يا سميره )
ناظرت الساعه بجوالها كانت 4 الفجر قامت صلت وقراءة وردها اليومي ... ودقت على ذوق علشان تخليها تمرها بكره لان محمد حالف مايوصلها الزواج ..دقت دقت على الجوال ماترد قررت تدق على البيت ( بس الوقت ماينفع .. المشكله ضروري اكلمها اخاف تروح للمشغل قبل لاتمرني ..آف بكلم واللي فيها فيها ..يارب يرد عمي عبدالعزيز وماترد امها القشره ) 

ترن ترن 
رائد جالس يناظر الفلم مندمج معه : الله يلعن اللي يتصل بهالوقت ...( بزمره) اللللو 
البندري خافت من الصوت : الو 
رائد سمع صوت ناعم : في احد يغازل الساعه 4 لفجر 
البندري عصبت ( اغازل جد قليل الادب ) : لو سمحت ممكن ذوق 
رائد يستوعب : ذوق ... من اقولها على الفجر 
البندري وماسه اعصابها وحبت تلعب فيه شوي : قولها سهام او سحر 
رائد عرف انها اخت الخكري : والله ياخت بدران اختي نايمه ومافي احد عاقل يدق بهذا الوقت 
البندري ماسكه ضحكتها لانه معصب لانها اخت بدران : انت تعرف اخوي بدران 
رائد: مع الاسف حصلي الشرف 
البندري ( هههههه شكله قرفان حياته) : والله يارائد ..رائد مو .. ذوق تحكي عنك كثير 
رائدد يصوت واطي سمعته : شكل العايله كلها رايحه فيها 
البندري بعدت السماعه تضحك 
رجعتها وبجديه : هلا رائود قلت شي ماسمعتك 
رائد: رائود بوجهك ..اسمعي الكلام اللي مايعجبك ..اذا شفتك او سمعتك مره ثانيه تحكين مع اختي ماتلومي الا حالك 
البندري: حالي والا حالك هههههههه اموت على الشديد والحمش 
رائد وصلت معه : جد ناس ماتستحي 
سكر بوجهها السماعه 
البندري:هههههههههههه 
ضلت تضحك حتى وهي ترسل لذوق رساله تمرها بكره ...ونامت وهي مبتسمه 
************
وراء غضبان واسوار ضخمه ..وداخل غرفه صغيره فيها حول 12 سجينه ... كانت جالسه ام محمد (( ام البندري )) جالسه على سجادتها تصلي تبكي شكر لله وتدعوا للملك عبدالله بدمعة سجين ودمعة مظلوم .. كانت تقراء ايات من الذكر الحكيم تقراهم وتتمعن فيهم ..14 سنه وهي مصادقه هذي السجاده وهذا المصحف ..14 سنه تدعوا لبنتينها وولدها بالهدايه والصلاح والذريه الصالحه .. 14 سنه تستغفر ربها وتدعوا لابوهم بالرحمه ... 14 سنه ماحضنت بنتها الصغيره البندري ..مشتاقه لها مشتاقه لحضنها لابتسامتها لشخبطتها على الجدار ... مشتاقه لركضها حول الاكل وللعبها بالطين ولاسئلتها البريئه .... 
(( يارب يارب ادعوك ودمعتي تحرق جفوني ..يارب اجمعني بالبندري قبل لااموت .. يارب واحفظها من كل شر وزله .. يارب وحبب خير خلفك فيها ...يارب تدري اني احبها وله معزه خاصه من بين عيالي ..يارب لاتاخذ روحي قبل لاضمها وابكي بحضنها ... يارب ووفق ولدي محمد واحفظ مريم ومشاري .. وحفظ غاده وزوجها وبنتها ..يارب ياكريم... يارب انا عبدك جيت اطرق بابك لاتردني .. يارب انت عالم بمافي نفسي فلا تخيبني .. يارب انت داري اني ماقتلته الا دفاع عن نفسي ... ياجواد ياكريم )) 
وضلت ام البندري تنتظر الدقايق اللي تجمعها ببنتها البندري اللي نقطعت عنها زياراتها من 7 سنوات ..
**************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يوم الزواج 
الساعه 11 بالليل 
صوت موسيقى رومنسيه ملى القاعه 
جاءت الساعه المنتظره لاثنين قلبهم دق بحب عذري . .. زفت مروه على فهد 
نواره وهي لابسه عبايتها ومتلثمه والعبره خانفتها نتاظر اختها تمشي متمسكه بذراع فهد ..خلاص صار سندها بالدنيا صار الجدار اللي ترمي عليه مسئولياتها صار المخده اللي تبكي عليها ..صار الصدر اللي يجمع اسرارها 
لوجين وراميه الغطى وفاتحه العبايه وىلاكان في رجال دخلوا: ياي شكلهم جنان 
نواره نزلت دموعها اللي مسكتها : الله يوفقها 
ذوق: لا لاتبكي ..تكفين لاتخلينها تشوف دموعك 
نواره: مرو راحت ... 
لوجين والبندري :ههههههههههه نواره تبكي 
نواره: وجع ان شاء الله ماني بشر 
ام نوره جايه متحمسه : نواره وين الكيكه ..
نواره وماهي مركزه : ها مادري و
لوجين: انا خالتوا اعرف ..
راحت لوجين مع ام نواره وتركتهم مع نواره يهدونها 
لوجين وهي تمشي وشعرها الاحمر الصارخ اللوك الجديد لزواج مروه ..واضح بين العبايات السود .. ورجلها البيضاء مبينه وراء العبايه والفستان الذههبي القصير اللي بوسطه شريطهه تبين نعومة جسمها 
الناس تناظرها وتحتقر جراءه منها تطلع قدام الرجال كذا لا ومجتمع نواره واهلها محافظين ...
ام نواره وقفت عند المسرح : خلاص وجين روحي مع نواره وانا بودي الكيكه 
لوجين حست انها ماتبغاها تكمل مشي بالجسر : اوكيه 
نزلت وهي معصبه 
فهد زوج مروه عصب وانقهر بس مابين قال وهو مبتسم لانه يحس انه ناسب غلط : مين هذي ..؟؟
مروه وهي منحرجه ومتفشله : صديقه اختي 
فهد: واختك كيف تعرف خذي الاشكال 
مروه بنفسها : معاه حق حتى الامراتي اللي متعود على السفور ماعجبه حال لوجين
مروى: هذي توها تعرفها كانت معها ببريطانيا 
فهد ارتاح وابتسم من قلب: مبروك 
مروء وحست براحته وحمدت ربها ان لوجين مو اختها او من جماعتهم : الله يبارك فيك 

نواره: بروح اساعدها على الفستان 
لوجين وهي متضايقه من حركة ام نواره ..حست انها مثل اختها ويمنعونها تقدم الكيكه لهم ..كيف الغرب : اوكيه روحي بسرعه 
نواره وتعرف نظرة اهلها بلوجين كان ودها تقول تعالي معي بس سكتت
الجوري: ياحلوههم على الكوشه 
البندري: عقبالنا 

ام مسفر: وع وش ذي الفاصخه ام الاحمر 
العنود: استغفر الله فسق 
الريم: يالله وقحه بدرجه مو طبيعيه 
رنا: والله لو اني اخوها ذبحتها 
هنادي: الشرهه مو عليها على بنت عمي اللي عازمتها 
ام مسفر: لاحياء ولا مستحى مطلعه سيقانها وجهها قدام الرجاجيل 
العنود: مو سيقانها بس حتى فخوذها ...
الريم: جد الفلوس وماتسوي 
ام مسفر : احمدي ربك يالعنود ان عبدالله مو هنا والا كان راحت عليك 
العنود: تخسي الا هي مابقى الا هذي يناظرها عبودي 
الريم تفكر ( مسفر كان يدرس مع هذي ...يعنيي ممكن عجبته ياليته معجبته ويتزوجها ويفككني ...ويتركني على راحتي اتزوج ولد خالتي راكان )

دانا كانت حاضره الزواج بعد مادبر لها بدر بطاقه بطرقه الخاصه علشان تصور نواره ويشوفها بس مع الاسف الله رد كيدهم بنحرهم كان في تفتيش على الجوالات والشنط عند الباب .... 

انزفت العروس لعريسها ...ودعتهم دموع سناء ونواره وامهم ...وام فهد اللي جاءت من الامارات مع خواته وازواج اخوانه ....

ذوق: البندري مانت خايفه يدري اخوك محمد انك طلعتي من غير شوره 
البندري : يزعل ويرضى بسرعه وبعدين انا قلت لمريم تهديه 
الجوري معصبه: غلطانه مامعك حق وليه ماجلستي تستقبلين امك 
البندري: آف وبعدين معك من اول الزواج وانتي غاثتني فيها 
ذوق هذي امك 
البندري راحت ترقص مع لوجين وطنشتهم 
الجوري: الحماره ماهي عارفه قيمة امها 
ذوق: غبيه ... الله يهديها 
الجوري: والله اني عارفه ان قلبها ابيض بس تشوف امها تنرمي بحضنها وتبكي ..
ذوق:هههههه نفسي اشوف شكلها 
الجوري انتبة بدانا : تعالي ذوق في بنت حبوبه تعرفت عليها امس تعالي اجلسي معنا 
ذوق: لا تعرفيني ماحب اختلط بالغرب 
الجوري: اوكيه براحتك ...باي 

الجوري :هاي اماني 
دانا: هلا والله ...
الجوري: ماشفتك وانتي تدخلي عند البوابه 
دانا: من ساعه وصلت 
الجوري: امم كيفك ..؟؟
دانا: كويسه
الجوري وعيونها تلمع : تصدقي والله اني حبييتك وندمت امس اني ماخذت رمك ولا عطيتك رقمي 
دانا بعد ما تبادلوا الارقام : وانا بعد حبيتك حتى ام اسولف بعد ماطلعت عنك مع زوجي 
الجوري: انتي متزوجه 
دانا وتبغى تهدم كل شي يفكر فيه بدر لانها تعبت تحبه وهو يركض ورى غيرها : ايوه بدر حسام البدر 
الجوري : مشاء الله مو واضح عليك 
دانا: هههههه دايم يقولوا لي كذا حتى بدر يحسني بزر 
الجوري: متزوجه كبير..؟؟
دانا: لا اكبر مني بسنتين .... او 3 ماذكر بس هو بسم الله عليه عقله كبير 
الجوري: ايوه اتي من وين 
دانا: انا من الجنوب 
الجوري: والنعم والله باهل الجنوب 
وجلسوا يسلفون ودانا تكذب طو الوقت على الجوري اللي مصدق ان اسمها اماني وانا متزوجه بدر .........والخ 

انتهى العرس واللكل رجع لبيته ...
*نواره تحس ان الزواج انتهى بسرعه ..وانها بتشتاق لاختها 
*ذوق وهي حاسده نواره حست ممدوح لان عندها اخت وتزوجت وانها فرحت لها ..وجلست تخطط تزوج اخوها رائد .. واول ماشافت ولد عم نواره الكبير تذكرت فيصل لانه نفس لون فيصل اسمر احمر وحست بالدموع تتجمع بعينها 
*لوجين مكسور خاطرها لان نظرات اللكل لها كانت غير نظرات مافهمتها ولانها كانت تظن ان نواره تعزها اكر من اختها .. وهذا اللي مستحيل يصير وغصب عن نواره هذي فطره ..وكانت تناظر المعاريس وتتمنى تكون مكانهم وتناظر الريم بحقد وتعطيها نظرات احتقار وتقول لذوق : وش فيها علشان يحبها انا احلى منها حتى ملابسها قرويه 
*الجوري مبسوطه بعلاقتها الجديده مع دانا 
*البندري طوال العرس وهي تفكر بامهاوكيف صر شكلها كل ماجائت ببالها دف فلبها بسرعه 
********************************************
(( مسفر)) 
طلعوا اهل مسفر ومعم الريم من الصاله ومسفر يحتريهم بالسياره 
اللكل ماعدا رنا : السلام عليكم
مسفر مستحي لان الريم معهم يحسها وحد غريبه : وعليكم السلام ..اكيد الشيخه مثل العاده متاخره 
العنود: لازم تسلم على كل الصاله وتجي 
مسفر:هههههههه هذي اختك متى بتعقل ...الا العنود وش جيبك معنا روحي مع زوجك
العنود معصبه: زوجي بالدوام وبروح معكم للبيت 
مسفر وهو يناظر البوابه ينتظر رنا تطلع شاف وجه يعرفه ويدق له قلبه لوجين طالعه والابتسامه ماليه وجهها طالعه وعبايتها طايره بالهواء واضح كل جسمها وفستانها وشعرها الاحمر الناري الملفت للنظر .. حس انه مشتاق لها وزعلان منها لانه شاف عيون الرجال للي بتاكلها ضغط على الكرسون بايده بقهر 
ام مسفر: استغفر الله الفاسقه طلعت 
الريم: مسفر تعرف هذي 
لف عليها مرتبك ومستغرب: اعرفها ..؟؟
العنود: نواره تقول انها درست معك ببريطانيا 
مسفر: ايوه بس هي بمجموعه وانا بمجموعه ونادر نشوفها
الريم ارتاحت لان غرورها مايرضيها ان لوجين تعجبه 
ام مسفر : استغفر الله حتى صوتها عالي بالشارع 
لوجين : بااااااااااااااي نونو 
نواره تلوح لها باي
لوجين بعد مافتح لهاجوهر السايق السعودي مادخلت على طول لفت راسها كان قلبها حاسها ان حبيبها هنا شافت مسفر جئت عينها بعينه دقات قلبها زادت وحست بمغص ببطنه من الشوق 
مسفر( لامو هنا اشوفك مو بهذا المكان مو قدام الريم وامي ) نزل عينه بسرعه يدق بالجوال على رنا قبل لاتفضحه عيونه ... حس ان كل اللي بالسياره يسمع نبض قلبه 
لوجين وقفت بمكانها تناظره وناسيه كل شي حولها وناسيه اللكل ..نبها صوت جوهر السايق: تفضلي طال عمرك 
العنود : هذي بنت الكاسر استغر الله 
الريم: انا شفت وقاحه بس بهذا الشكل مامر علي 
مسفر ساكت ويسمع وده يقول لهم( لا انتم موفاهمين شي لوجين مسكينه تبغى من يمسك بايدها ويعلمها الطريق الصح هي ربت نفسها بنفسها وكويس جئت لهنا ..) ماقدر يقاوم رفع راسه شافها وهي تدخل السياره منزله راسها ووجهها اللي كان يشرق ابتسامه اختفى وصار وجه جامد 
رنا دخت بحماس: السلام تاخرت عليكم 
العنود وهي خايفه ان مسفر يهاوشها: كان نمتي داخل ..لاتعيدينها مره ثانيه 
مسفر بروان لانه لو تاخرها كان مالحق على لوجين : لا عادي كم رنان عندنا خذي راحتك 
اللكل ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وطبعا انفتحت سنفونية الحش بالعرس عند الحريم 
*************************
**********

----------


## جنون الذكريات

(( الجوري))
الساعه 3
بالسياره اول شي وصلوا الجوري لبيتهم 
الجوري وهي ملاحظه نفس السياره اللي صار لها يومين تلحقهم وتوقف عند بيتهم : باي بنات 
ذوقو والبندري الهلكانات : باااااي 
الجوري:هههههههه انتبه يا صندار لاتنام معهم 
البندري: والله انك فاضيه حرك يا صندار 
مشت السياره وظلت الجوري تناظر بالسياره الجمس وهي معصبه ..بدر يشوفها وهو مبتسم ... كان ودها تروح لسياره وتغسل شراع صاحبها بس راجعت لما تذكرت ان الساعه 3 وان نوره ممكن تشوفها من النافذه 
دخلت للبيت 
عمها كان بستقبالها هو وزوجته 
عمها: بدري كان مارجعتي 
الجوري:آف انا قلتل ان الزواج بيطول 
عمها: لساعه 3 الفجر انتي صاحيه 
الجوري : اسمع ترى انا معي الجنسيه البريطانيا واذا كنت تحس اني عار عليك ارجع لبلادي اريحك انت وزوجتك 
زوجت عمها خافت انها جد تسويها وتطالب بفلوسها وتروح عليهم : ياحبيبتي عمو ماكلمك الا خايف عليك 
عمها: اسمعي لاتجلين تقولين كل دقيقه برجع بريطانيا كانك خدامه هذا بيت عمك وغصب عن انفك بتجلسين فيه ... سمعتي واذا شفتك مره ثانيه راجعه الفجر وريتك شغلك 
الجوري توها بتتكلم الا زوجة عمها سبقتها : خلاص انتي روحي غرفتك ارتاحي وان شاء الله مراح تتكرر مره ثانيه 
الجوري وعارفه ان الزفت نوره هي اللي محشره عمها بس سكتت لان راسها يعورها مالها خلق صراخ ومشاكل ..
****************************************
( البندري )
البندري رفعت جوالها شافت الساعه 3 الفجر .. تحس بمشاعر متضاربه قلبها يدق بسرعه كلها كم دقيقه وامها تصير حره وبين ايديها ..تقدر تقولها ماما بدون قبضان ..تبرمي بحضنها لساعات قبل لاتجي السجانه وتسحبها منها ... كلها دقايق وتشوف امها حست برجفه بجسمها وقلبها بيطلع من مكانه ... جالسه بالسياره متوتره واول ماوقفت عند بيتهم قلبها انقبض ماتبغى تنزل 
ذوق: يله بنو وصلنا 
البندري: وصلنا ..اها زين 
ذوق: وشفيك مو على بعضك 
البندري: مادري خايفه اكيد امي ووصلت من زمان 
ذوق تبتسم: ادخلي وارتمي بحضنها اكيد هاللحين هي محتاجه حضنك 
البندري تبلع ريقها : باي 
****************************
( البندري)
البندري دخلت البيت كان ظلام وفي صوت بالمطبخ ... ماتدري ليه راحت بسرعه لدرج الا صوت محمد اخوها يوقفها : البندري 
تشتغل الانوار ..لفت على صراخه اللي واضح انه معصب : نعم 
محمد: مو انا قلتلك مافي طلعه 
البندري مانتبهت للعجوز اللي طلعت من المطبخ مع مريم وغاده 
البندري: انا قلت اب
ماحست الا وكف قوي على وجهها 
محمد: مو انا قايلك لا تتاخري امي بتجي 
ركضت ام البندري للبندري تبغى تضمها: ليه يامحمد ..
محمد اول مره يعصب على اخته كذا اقهرته ماستقبلت امه علشان تروح زواج اخت صديقتها 
البندري تبعد امها ودموعها على وجهها : ابعدي عني .. عاجبك كذا اول يوم تجي فيه محمد يضربني 
محمد زاد صراخه: البندري 
ام البندري وقفت مصدومه شبه مشلوله 
البندري: هذي اول مره تعاملني كذا وتضربني ..لانها جئت وجابت الشر معها .. 
مريم : البندري وش هالحكي هذي امك
البندري : انا امي ماتت يوم انها يتمتني وقتلت ابوي 
ام البندري ضاعت بدوامه هذا اللي ماحسبت احسابها اغلى عيالها دلوعتها البندري اخر العنقود سكر معقود تلومها على قتلها لابوها كانت تتوقعه من محمد من غاده لكن من البندري لا وليه 
محمد: اسكتي سود الله وجهك ...
راحت لعند امه : يمه لا 
البندري ناظرت امها : اكرهك 
طلعت فوق بسرعه 
للكل سكت ماعرفوا شيقولون ماتوقعوا البندري كذا ..
البندري رمت نفسها على السرير تبكي .. راحت كل زينتها من دموعها تبكي قساوها على امها تحس ان قلبها قاسي غصب عنها .. قلبها مايطيق امها اللي على وجهها علامات السماحه والطيبه .. الوجه الملايكي اللي قتل ابوها قدام عينها قبل 14 سنه وهي طفله تلعب بعروسته 6 سنوات تشوف هذا المشهد لاجرامي تشوف امها تجر بالسلاسل وهي تقولها: ليه ياماما طلعتي الدم من بابا انا احبك بس انتي جرحتي بابامن هنا ( تاشر على صدرها وقلبها ) 
ام البندري بهد ماجلسوها عيالها وشربوها المويه ..تحس بضيقه ماحستها وهي بالسجن.. دخلت سجن ثاني وسجن اكبر
محمد: يمه ماعليك منها مراهقه بكره تكبر وتعرف 
ام البندري: مالومها ياوليدي انا حرمتها من ابوها 
غاده: يمه لا وش هالحكي ..ترى البندري بس مقهوره لان محمد ضربها كف 
ام البندري تناظر مريم زوجة ولدها واللي محمد يحكيلها وشكثر تحبها البندري : يمه مريم روحي شوفيها لاتسوي بنفسها شي 
مريم: ان شاء الله يمه 
ام البندري : واذا نمت قولي لي 
*******************
(( لوجين ))
لوجين رجعت للبيت تفكر بمسفر حبيب قلبها اللي ماشافته الا لحضات .. شافته وحفظت شكلها ..اكيد ان الريم حبيبته كانت معه بالسياره ابعد عينه علشان مايضايقها .. آه يامسفر لو تعرف معزتك بقلبي ولو تعرف اني اموت بدونك ..
فتحت شنطته وطلعت بوكها اللي في صورته اللي كانت البوم الصور يوم عيد ميلادها باست الصوره وسكرت بوكها دخلت تتروش
**************
((البندري))
دخلت مريم الغرفه على البندري اللي مقطعه نفسها بكي 
مريم: البندري
البندري : مريم تكفين ابغى اجلس لوحدي 
مريم وتعرف طبع البندري: طيب بس تروشي وبدلي ملابسك 
الندري: مريوم بلييييييز 
مريم: ان شاء الله طلعت وتركتها 

**************************
(( لوجين ))
بعد ماتروشت 
اخذت من الكومدينه الدفتر اللي فيه اشعار حامد زيد حفظتهم من كثر ماتقراهم بالفتره الاخيره 
كانت قصيدة .. الاسطوره 
والحبيب اللي صـدوده مثـل مداتـه جزيلـه
صد عني واعرفه لو صد عن حاجـه هجرهـا
كن روحي يوم حست في جفاه وصعـب نيلـه
بشرتنـي بالضيـاع وشـدة العـزم لسفرهـا

&
من حفر بضلوع قلبـه حفـرةٍ تكفـي قتيلـه 
ليه ما يدفن قتيله بالضلـوع اللـي حفرهـا؟ 
اشتكيتـه للرفـوف وللبـراويـز الهزيـلـه
وانذعرت من النياح اللي سمعته في صورهـا
قراتها وهي تحس انها تتكلم عنها ودموعها تنزل ..قطع عليخا اندماجها صوت الجوال ..( نوري غطى لى لفاتوره يتصل بك )
لوجين بعد ماتنحنحت تعدل صوتها: الو 
نواره تبكي : يالله يالجو فقدتها 
لوجين:ههههههههه ماصارلك ساعتين من تركتيها 
نواره: حرام عليك 6 سساعات من تركتها ..تخيلي سريرها فاضي والله قهر 
*************
ا(( بعد ساعتين اذن الفجر))
صلت ام البندري ودعت لبندري ان الله يهديها .. وقلبها ماطاوعها الا تطمن عليها ..
دخلت غرفة البندري بهدوء وشافتها نايمه بملابسها ومو متغطيه تذكرتها وهي بزر غطتها وفصختها عبايتها وجزمها وخفضت من برودة التكيف ..وجلست بجنبها تناظرها وتتاملها
**

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل العشرين 




((طلال))
جالس باالكافي مع خويه بدر 
طلال: صار لي يومين ادق عليك ماترد 
بدر : انشغلت 
طلال: لاياشيخ احلف 
بدر : والله كنت مشغول مع الجوري 
طلال: اوه تطورات 
بدر: نعم طال عمرك عندي صور لها وتصوير 
طلال: والنعم والله عرفت اربي هههههه
بدر: هههههه لاتخاف جبتلك اخبارها 
طلال بلهفه : انطق بسرعه 
بدر : تقول دانا انها طول الزواج تبكي وانها ملكة جمال 
طلال: مالك دخل فيها خلك على جور 
بدر: لاتخاف هذي الجوري دخلت مزاجي والله لاجيب راسها 
طلال: كمل وبعد شقالته
بدر: بس طال عمرك وماعندها اخبار الا انها تشتغل ببنك الفرنسي ...
طلال: ايوه اي فرع 
بدر: وانا وش دراني المهم ان خويتها بنت الكاسر لابوها مساهمات فيه 
طلال: والله لالف البنوك عليها 
بدر: لا حالتك صعبه 
طلال: آه ياخويي العشق بلوى 
بدر بتانيب الضمير: ههههههههه الله لايبلانا ... ايوه قبل لانسى هي ابوها مطلق امها 
طلال : لا توني ادري وبعد 
بدر: بس وامها فري وسمعتها لك عليه
طلال: كيف يعني ... ؟؟ سمعتها وش مسويه ..؟؟
بدر: يعني ..لبنان وجنيف ..ومعسل وسجاير ... شاليهات .. وغيره 
طلال كان حد صاب عليه مويه بارده يعني نواره صارت حلم مستحيل بالنسبه له ... ابعد من قبل هاللحين وش يقنع اهله فيه ..
بدر: بس يقولون هم عايشين عند ابوهم وزوجاته الكثير اللي يغيرهم اكثر من اسيارات وهو هاللحين يدور على زوجه .. مثلك عارف تقدر الشرب والقمار 
طلال: كذاب اول مره احد يقول كذا 
بدر: دانا ..سمعت ام المعرس تتكلم مع وحده من عمات نواره وغير كذا بنت الكاسر اللي مادري من وين طلغت توني ادري ان عنده بنت ... اللي ماخذه الدنيا عباطه 
طلال استوعب شوي وحس باليائس مستحيل جد يقدر يخطبها ودامه مايقدر ياخذها بالشرع بياخذها غصب 
بدر: انت عارف ان..
طلال: خلاص كفايه واللي يرحم والديك مابغى اسمع اللي سمعته يكفي 
بدر : اوكيه اويه انت لاتعصب تراك غالي 
طلال: الله يلعن ويلعن دانا حقتك هذي 
***************
((لوجين ))
لوجين جالسه بالبنك هذا ثاني يوم لها دوام ..جالسه تفكر بطريقه تشوف فيها مسفر ونواره تخلص معاملات عميل 
نواره:آف انا مانفع بهذا الشغل 
لوجين: ليه 
نواره: انا ينفع لي اشتغل بمشغل الجوري او مشغل تغليف الهدايه مع ذوق ..مو هنا لا واللي يشتغل معنا رائد التافه اخ ذوق 
لوجين: حرام عليك والله انه حبيب 
نواره: ايوه يصير خير هو وخشته شكلي ببادل مع البندري 
لوجين: لا وش هذا ..سخافه 
نواره: لاتحاولين بكلمها وببادل 
لوجين وعارفه كسل نواره وكرهها لشغل : اوكيه اذا وافقت اكلم المساهمين
رائد: السلام عليكم 
لوجين ونواره : وعليكم السلامه 
رائد: ياخت نواره في عميله مهمه رو
نواره: لاحول 
لوجين بسرعه وبرزه : خلاص انا بتفاهم مع العميله شكرا يا اخ رائد 
رائد: اذا كنتي مو قد الشغل ليه اشتغلتي اجل 
نواره: والله بكيفي اصلا انا طالعه ومخليته لك 
شالت شنطتها ووقفت 
رائد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لوجين: اجلسي وبلا شغل هبال 
نواره طلعت من البنك وهي تكلم الجوري والبندري اللي مفروض ان طيارتهم للبنان بكره الساعه 9 
نواره: اقولك اذا على بنو انا اتفاهم معها 
الجوري: اذا رضت اوكيه مافي مشاكل انا عندي انتي او هي خواتي 
نواره: تسلمين بس بسكر هاللحين احكي مع الحلوه 
البندري بهدوء:الو هلا نونو
نواره: هلا فيك ..سلامات وشفيه صوتك كانك بعزاء 
البندري: ياليتها ماتت ولاجاءت 
نواره: من ..؟؟
البندري : ماقدر اتكلم انتي مشغوله هاللحين 
نواره: لا 
البندري: اقابلك بجلفريز 
نواره خافت من صوت البندري المهموم : اوكيه مسافة الطريق 
البندري: اوكيه مع السلامه 
نواره رجعت لداخل البنك وعطت لوجين خبر واعلنت انسحابها : لو بملايين الدنيا ماجلس هنا هذا يومين دوام وبهذلونا كذا ... لا انا مانفع هنا 
لوجين: اوكيه روحي ولاتشيلي هم 
نواره: سوري لجو كان بودي اكون معك لكن ماقدر والله صعبه 
لوجين:لاوالله عادي دام بنو بتجي لهنا اصلا انت وجودك مثل عدموا 
نواره: مالت عليك ...
*****
((البندري))
البندري لابسه عبايتها بتطلع بس شافت امها مع مريم يتقهوا بالصاله ... بعد هذيك السالفه كانت طول الوقت بغرفتها حتى اخوها محمد ماشافها 
البندري بدون نفس : هاي 
مريم : هاي 
ام البندري: وعليكم السلام 
البندري طنشت امها : مريوم انا يمكن بكره بسافر مع الجور للبنان عطي محمد خبر لاني ماحكي معه 
مريم : اوكيه بحاكيه وبشوف 
ام البندري بحنان: وليه انتي ماتحاكينه 
البندري بعصبيه :من بركاتك ماكلمه لي يومين 
مريم: بنو وبعدين معك 
ام البندري بصبر وحلم: ومع من بتروحي للبنان .. مع محمد 
البندري: ههههه ومحمد وشيبغى معنا ..انا والجوري صاحبتي 
ام البندري ظربت صدرها : لوحدكم 
البندري: انتبهي على نفسك لاتشغلين الحسينيه من ربعك الشيعيات بالسجن .... ايوه مع صاحبتي ويمكن تروح معنا نونو ... وبعدين تعالي ( كتفت يدينها ) ليه في شي اوعندك اعتراض 
ام البندري صدمها الكلام بس اضغطت على نفسها لان مستحيل بنتها تسامحها بيوم وليله ..
مريم توها بتحكي الا اسبقتها ام البنري : بدون محرم 
البندري : محرم وانتي عايشه فيه ...الناس تطوروا ..وب
ام البندري عقدت حواجبها : ومن هذي الجوري محرم لك 
البندري ناظرت امها من فوق لتحت : الجوري ..ليه انتي تعرفين من هذي الجوري ... اوه تذكرت ان اخر خبرك فيني 6 سنوات ...انا طول 14 سنه ماعرف عنك شي ولا انتي تعرفين عني شي فبليز لاتدخلين بحياتي ...
مريم: البندري ..اسكتي 
ام البندري: يابنتي انا مو عدوتك انا امك 
البندري تطنشها : مالي خلق درامى ... مريومه انا طالعه لجلفريز مع نونو 
طلعت 
.. لفت ام البندري على مريم : ليه خليتيها تروح .. ومن هذي نواره اللي بتروح معها 
مريم: ياخاله لاتخافي نواره ثقه 
ام البندري بنرفزه : على اي اساس ثقه .. وش هالعبايه المزينه اللي لابستها فستان مو عباءه ..كيف ساكتين لها 
مريم ومن زمان مو عاجبتها الحريه اللي فيها نواره بس سكتت 
ام البندري بنفسها تقول بتحدي : انا اللي بريبيها على ايدي من جديد 
***************
((ذوق))
ذوق واقفه بالبيت الصغير اللي قررت تسسويه مشغل تغليف هدايا وتصميم كوشات خلصت كل شي وكل الاجراءت والديكور والادوات بس بقى تختار الاسم ..احتارت وش تختار ...
دقت على الجوري مشغول ...تذكرت انها اكيد تجهز لسفر لبنان بكره وفكرت انها تختار مثل اسم مشغل الجوري والبندري ( مشغل توينز) هما اختاروا هذا الاسم علشان البندري والجوري انهم توم ...بس هي وش دخلها بتوينز ... 
دقت على المنقذ حبيبة قلبها لوجين 
ذوق: السلام عليكم 
لوجين: هلا والله وعليكم السلام كيفك .. 
ذوق : كويسه ..وينك اختفيتي بعد زواج مروه 
لوجين : مشغوله والله مع البنك .. المهم انتي كيفك ..؟؟وكيف مشغلك ..؟؟
ذوق : يالله لجو محتاره وش اسميه 
لوجين : مايبغالها ..لوجين لتغليف الهدايه 
ذوق:ههههههههه بايخه ..اخاف مايجوا زباين 
لوجين:هههه لا اضمنلك مليون بالميه ..
ذوق: اوكيه واذ خسرت عليك التعويض 
لوجين:هههههه لا اجل اختار اسم ثاني احسن ... وشرايك ب ذوق 
ذوق: لا بايخه ..انا افكر بامواج 
لوجين: لا وع وش ذا امواج .. انا اقول دلع بنات لتغليف الهدايا والكوشات ..وشرايك ..؟؟
ذوق: والله انك فضيعه جنان خلاص بسميه دلع بنات 
وبنفس الوقت صاروا يغنوا ..((اتغير عليك ولااسال وجيك..
وقولك ماحبك وانا بموت فيك .. 
ترى طبع البنات تهوى الاهتمام ..
ويحيوا الدلع والحب والغزل والغرام
.....
على ذكر الكلام غروري اللي كان ترى كل هذا ياروحي 
..... دلللللللللع بنات ... 
ذوق ولوجين:هههههههههه 
ذوق: اوكيه باي اشوفك قريب 
لوجين: اوكيه باي 
******************
فيصل قرر ينزل لسعوديه يشرح لذوق كل شي واسبابه بعد كل اللي صار .. 
**************
((نواره والبندري)) 
بالمطعم .. 
نواره بحماس وهي حاطه رجل على رجل بعربجيه : قررت اصير مدرسه اطفال 
البندري : كيف ...؟
نواره : ايوه اطفال اموت على البزارين وابغى ادخل عالمهم ودرس حظانه ( وبحركات مسرحيه وهي توقف ) ابغى اكون لهم المربيه ..
البندري: اجلسي فشلتينا 
نواره تناظر اللي بالمقهى يناظرونها : اوه هههههههههههه اندمجت 
البندري:هههههه اجلسي خلصينا 
نواره بصوت عالي : سوري تحمست شوي لاني بصير مدرسه .. مدرسة بزارين اخس مدرسه هههههه
البندري غطت وجهها بالمنيو (القائمه) من الفشيله ... 
اللي بالمقهى شباب ضحكوا وبعض العوايل حتقروها واللي ابتسم على هبال المزيونه المتحمسه ..
البندري :ههههههه ... اجلسي فشلتينا 
نواره جلست :ههههههه مشكله الحماس 
االبندري تعالي نطلع الناس تناظرنا 
نواره : وناسه اجلسي يمكن تجينا باقة ورد 
البندري:ههههه ماتوقع 
نواره: اصبري وبتشوفين .. الا ماقلتيلي متى طيارتكم ..؟؟
البندري: ليه مانتي بجايه معنا يله غيري رايك ..؟؟ 
نواره : امم مادري انتي عارفه البيت صار فاضي بس انا وبابا ... وبابا مشغول يدور عروس شكلي بقنعه يروح يدور له من لبنان 
البندري : انا خايفه ان الزفت اللي عندي تغير راي محمد مث ماخلته يضؤبني 
نواره: لا حرام علي لاتظلميها عندي احساس ان مالها دخل 
البندري: انتي ماشفتيها والا كان ماقلتي كذا هذي خريجة سجون 
نواره تذكرت امها وحركاتها المشبوهه واتوقعت ان ام البندري مثلها : صح يمكن لاكن انتبهي لاتعطيها مجال 
البندري: من قالك حتى اني موافقه اشتغل بالبنك علشان اقهرها اعرفها متخلفه 
نواره: لا عاد مو تقولين متخلفه صدق تكرهينها بس على الاقل احترمي 
البندري : مادري انتي من اي مذهب 
نواره:هههههه لاتخافي السني 
الجرسون اللبناني : ازا بتريدي 
لفوا عليه 
الجرسون اللبناني : هاي كابتشينو على حساب الشباب يلي هونيك 
اشر على طاولة الشباب اللي ضحكوا قبل شوي على نواره ....
اما نواره والبندري لفوا على الشباب اللي مبسوطين بنفسهم ... وياشرون 
نواره رفعت ايدها : ثانكس 
الشباب : هلا والله .. 
البندري: شوفي الرقم بالمنديل ..؟
نواره: عطيني اياه اذا ماوريتك فيهم 
البندري: وش راح تسوي ..؟؟
نواره : بخليهم يعشونا 
البندري:ههههههه عن جد انتي هبله ..
البندري رفعت جوالها لجهة يعني شغلوا البلوتوث ....انبسطوا الشباب ..وشغلوا البلوتوث بسرعه 
البندري: ههههههههههه ماصدقوا بغير نكي 
وكتبت نكها (بنوته كيوت وشفايف توت )
نواره: وانا وش اختار ( ارسل لاكفخك )
البندري:ههههههههه مالت عليك يالعربجيه اختاري نك سنع 
نواره :آف عجبهم والا بالطقاق 
البندري: لا جد اختاري .. ضايعه بحضن حبيبها ...او .. كا
نواره تقاطعها : لا مو لهذي الدرجه انا ماحب الاسماء الرومنسيه بختار همر 2007 
البندري: لاحول يالبدويه انت على بالك واحد من الشباب اكتبي ضايعه بحضن خويها 
نواره: توك حبيبها وش غيرها خويها ... اسمعي بكتب "ارسل لاكفخك "عجبك والا كيف 
البندري بقلة حيله : كيفك ..؟
نواره : يلعن النك.. مهرب بودره 
البندري: وع .. اسمعي تركي 2000 على باله شاعر المليون 
نواره: صحيح من تتوقعين الشاعر 
البندر: انا مع الشمري مزيون 
نواره: وانتي صادقه بس العتيبي قصايده بعد حلوه 
البندري: شوفي وش رسل مع وجهه 
نواره : وش اكيد يقول عني حلوه 
البندري: لا ههههههه يقول ليه جالسه مع اخوك ...يقصدك انتي 
نواره: والله مع وجهه ...( تصارخ ) انت هيه مع وجهك 
البندري: الله يفضحك 
رفعت شنطتها 
نواره: اجلسي عشانا عليهم ... ارسلت لهم (( اعزمونا على العشاء ونسجل ارقامكم عندنا وندق الساعه 5 الفجر))
البندري بعد مارجعت جلست :هههههه والله انك ملعونه 
نواره: اعجبك ... 
جئها بلوتوث فتحته ... 
(( اوكيه انتم امروا اي مطعم .. ))
البندري ونواره :هههههههههه 
جد خلوا الشباب يعشونهم وبعدها سحبوا عليهم السيفون ...
*******************************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

((لوجين))
بعد ماطلعت من البيت دقت على الجوري ووعدتها تمرها لبيت عمها
لوجين بالسياره
تفكر تبغى طريقه تشوف فيها مسفر وتبين له حبها يمكن يحس فيها...
عند بيت الجوري وبالتحديد داخل سيارة بدر شاف وحده شعرها احمر مره احمر ناري ووجهها ملائكي وعبائيتها ضيقه ومفتوحه ورجولها البيضاء مبينه من تنورتها القصيره ..فتح فمها يحس انه عايش بره السعوديه ...
طلعت الجوري من عند المدخل على بالها محد يشوفها : لجو ..لجو 
لوجين : هاي 
الجوري: بلبس عبايتي وبجيك 
لوجين: لا مايحتاج انا بدخل ... 
اشرت لسايق السعودي يروح 
بدر لما شاف ان الجوري بالطبيعه احلى من الصور والتصور صمم على اللي بباله اكثر ..
بعد ماسلموا على بعض انتبهت الجوري لسيارة بدر ورفت انه هو حست باعصابه تثور ودها تروح له تكفخه وهذا اللي قررت تسويه لو شافته بكره ..
اول مادخلوه نوره زوجة عمها ناظرت لوجين من فوق لتحت بانبهار واحتقار واعجاب ..عجبها شكل البنت مره وفكرتها بريطانيا : من هذي 
الجوري: صاحبتي ..تعالي لوجين الغرفه 
نوره: لوجين غريبه مسلمه ...وبعدين من قالك دخلي هذي الاشكال من بنات ديرة امك بيتي ...
لوجين: هاي ..
نوره واللي ثقافتها الانجليزيه على قدها : من هذي 
الجوري: هذي لوجين راشد الكاسر صاحبتي 
نوره فتحت عيونها على الاخير : راشد الكاسر بنت المليونير السعودي
نواره: ايوه تعالي لجو ماعليك منها 
نواره وتغيرت ملامح وجهها لطيبه والتسامح : سامحيني يابنتي اللي مايعرفك مايقدر وانا تعرفين مادخل بيتي كفار وفكرتك بريطانيا 
لوجين: لا اصلا انا مو شايفتك ...يله جور وين غرفتك 
زوجة عمها انقهرت وحست بنار بجوفها بس هي مو قد الكاسر ...
بعد مادخلوا الغرفه :هههههههههههههههههه 
الجوري: ههههه انتي كذا 
لوجين : ههههه وشرايك ادبتها اللي ماتربت 
الجوري تقلد نوره: سامحيني يابنيتي اللي مايعرفك مايثمنك ههههههه بس سمعت الكاسر بلعت حلقها 
لوجين:ههههههه الخايسه تغيرت ملامحها بسرعه 
الجوري: المهم ماعليك منها انتي كيفك 
لوجين: تمام 
تناظر الشنطه اللي على الارض: متى طيارتك ..؟؟
الجوري: بعد ساعتين 
لوجين: ونونو بتروح معكم 
الجوري: البندري قاسمه تقنعها 
دق جوال الجوري بنغمة 
هالعيون شلون املها ..
سحر ذوبني بغزلها ..
بوسه من عندك حبيبي...
(( اماني يتصل بك ))
لوجين: اسمعي هذي اماني ماحبيتها 
الجوري: بلعكس حبوبه 
لوجين مو عاجبها : ردي عليها ردي 
الجوري: هاي ...انا كويسه وانتي ..
لا مالك حق 
هههههههه 
تسلمين ياقلبي 
لا والله مشغوله 
بكره طيارتي للبنان ..
ايوه للمشغل وبتروح معي نواره والبندري 
اوكيه فرصه سعيده ..مره ثانيه 
باي 
بعد ماسكرت ..لوجين بكره: وش كانت تبغي فيك 
الجوري: كانت عازمتني على بارتي 
لوجين: انتبهي منها احسها خبيثه 
الجوري: يالله كانك البندري مسوسوه ..مادري وش فيكم عليها
لوجين : المهم جور .. ابغى اشوفه 
الجور ي بدلاخه : من ...؟؟
لوجين : يعني من (بدلع) مسموسي 
الجوري : ماقدر انا على مسموسي ..روحي شوفيه 
لوجين: كيف ..؟؟
الجوري: البندري تقول انه يشتغل بمحل ابوه لللاثاث روحي له 
لوجين بحماس: والله انك خطيره جبتيها .. 
الجوري: انتظري بتروحي كذا وهو ماشافك من زمان 
لوجين : يعني وش اسوي 
الجوري: تعالي اسنعك بمكياج برتغالي مع لون شعرك اناري 
لوجين : بس خليه خفيف انها صدفه 
الجوري: انا الجور والاقر على الله ......... لاتخافي .... وبعدين احمدي ربك الناس تتمنى بس تمر عند توينز وانتي صاحبته بتحطلك 
لوجين بغرور مصطنع : اوه شكلك نسيتيي اني لافه العالم عند احدث المصففين 
*************
((بدر))
بدر: انتي متاكده 
دانا: ايوه يادوبني مسكره من عندها 
بدر: بذبحك اذ قصيت تذكره على الفاضي .. 
دانا : وبشر خويك ان نواره بتروح معها 
بدر: حلو تذكرتي عليه ..بسكر هاللحين واخر التطورات دقي علي 
دانا بنفسها : ايوه انا للمصالح والسوالف وهي لها الركض مثل الكلب ...
بدر: ياحلوه وين رحتي يله باي مستعجل 
سكر ودق على طول على طلال 
طلال: خير ... 
بدر: افا تكلمني كذا وانا جايب لك خبر بمليون ريال
طلال: منك انت خبر حلو ماضن 
بدر: : والله انه خبر ليطيرك فوق 
طلال: اوكيه وش عندك 
بدر: لا ... لازم توعدني قبل ان تذكرت طيارتي 
طلال: تذكره ليه وين ناوي تهاجر 
بدر: لبنان 
طلال: هاللحين كل هالدول السنعه تاركهم ورايح للبنان السعوديه الثانيه من كثر السعوديين والكويتين ...
بدر: بعد شسوي الجوري ناويه تروحلها لازم نتبها 
طلال: الجوري..؟؟ وهذي ماصرلها شهر واسبوعين من رجعت من بريطانيا علشان تهج مره ثانيه ...
بدر: حتى خويتك نونو اوه سوري نواره .. معهم 
طلال: نواره ..؟انت متاكد 
بدر: مثل اسمي 
طلال: يابعدي والله بدور ابشر التذكره والفندق 
بدر: حلو ..كلام رجال 
طلال والفرحه مو سايعته : كلام رجال 
سكر طلال من عند بدر يفكر بحبيبته نواره بلبنان يعني في مجال يشوفها يحكي معها ياثقل هالشهر والاسبوع عليه .. ياترى فقدتيني مثل مانا فقدتك يانونو ... 
*************
((لوجين))
طلعت لوجين لعند محل مسفر وقفت سيارتها بعيد علشان ماتلفت انتباهه ودورت من بين المحلات لافته باسم ..(( محلات الوضاح لللاثاث المنزلي والمكتبي ))
وقفت تناظر الافته وقلبها يدق بسرعه خايفه من مسفر ومن ردة فعله ومن قلبها اللي ممكن يخونها ويعترف بحبها له
وقفت شافت مسفر مشمر اكمامه ولابس ثوب.......... وشماغه مرفوع نصه لفوق بطريقه عربجيه ... (( يالله بالثوب شكله عذاب ياحلوه .. قلبي بيوقف منه..اول مره اشوفه بالثوب))
مسفر كان معصب ويصارخ على العمال ينزلون الموكيت بشويش ...
لوجين تشجعت ودخلت المحل بعد ماعطاها مسفر ظهره لانه لحد هاللحين مانتبه فيها .. دخلت بهدوء ورزانه و تحس صوت دقات قلبها من قوتهم ان كل المحل سمعهم ...
اشرت بايدها بكل نعومه لمصري اللي واقف يستقبل الزباين ..
- : اهلا وسهلا تفدلي 
لوجين وتمثل انها ماتدري ان مسفر هنا : انا جايه ابغى اشتري المحل 
- مصدوم: ايه المحل بس المحل مش معرود للبيع حدرتك 
لوجين: كيف مو للبيع بس انا ابغاه
- : لحضه حدرتك حند هلك صاحب الميحل 
لوجين وقلبها زادت دقاته: اوكيه
راح المصري لمسفر: هو في ست عايزه تشتري المحل 
مسفر معصب : اي محل 
المصري: دا .. انا اولتلها انوا مش للبيع بس هي مصره تشتريه 
مسفر: يالله انا ناقص بعد .. من وين طالعه هذي..؟ خلاص انت روح وانا بشوفها 
دق جوال مسفر : الو هلا والله بهالصوت 
العنود: هلا فيك 
المصري : هي دي 
اشر على مكان واقفه فيه لوجين ومعطتهم ظهرها ..مسفر دق قلبه بسرعه ( يالله تشبه لها كثير من كثر ماحبها صرت اتخيلها) 
العنود: الو وين رحت 
مسفر وعينه على شبيهة لوجين: اكلمك بعدين 
سكر بوجه اخته العنود .. ومشى بخطوات بطيئه يتمنى انها تكون هي ..تكون من شغلت باله وحرمته النوم والاكل .. تمنى تكون هي ويملي عيونه بجمالها ... 
لوجين حست بخطواته تقرب نفس الصوت اللي كان يطلعه ببريطانياصوت مشيته بالجزم المميز نفسه هنا .. بالسعوديه 
حست بايدها بارده وجسمها يرتجف 
مسفر بتردد وهدوء: لوسمحتي 
لفت لوجين ولا كانها تعرف : نعم ..؟
سكتت انها مصدومه 
مسفر: لوجين....؟؟
لوجين: مسفر.....؟؟
سكتوا اثنينهم وعيونهم تحكي ..الشوق فضاح ..الشوق بعيونهم واضح ... الحب واللهفه واضحه على اشكالهم الصامته ...نبهم صوت 
المصري: هي دي تال عمرك 
مسفر ولف وجهه عنها بسرعه وبعدها مالتقت عيونهم : ايوه مصطفى جيب شي تشربه لوجين ...
لوجين تناظر بعيد : لا مايحتاج .. انا طالعه بس جيت اشتري ل مشغل الجوري والبندري كم شغله وما
مسفر ابتسم و هو يناظر اللي مر بالشارع ويرفع له ايده : حياك الله ..؟ ومانتي طالعه الا تشربين شي .. وطلبك دقايق ويصير جاهز ..
(( انا ماصدقت شفتك تبغي تروحي ))
لوجين انبسطت بس ثقلت نفسها وهي ترفع شنطتها : لا شكلك مشغول ..( ناظرته من فوق لتحت ) 
مسفر:هههههه ( انحرج) لزوم الشغل 
يعدل شماغه وينزل اكمامه 
لوجين بسرعه: لالالالالا كذا احلى ...( انتبهت لنفسها) اقصد مو لازم ....... اللي يريحك ..
مسفر : تعالي .. اجلسي لازم نضيفك ونخلص لك امورك 
لوجين تستهبل بس طلعتها ببراءه : انتم مين ..؟؟
مسفر ماكان يبغى يفرد نفسه كان يتكلم بصيغة الجمع علشان يغطي على مشاعره اللي فاضحته عيونه : اوه اقصد انا ..
لوجين ارفعت عيونها وناظرت بعيونه وقالت بهدوء : مسفر ..
مسفر طول الوقت يشغل عينه عنها .. ويتحاشى يناظرها ليه تناديه كذا ليه.. هي عارفه انه مايقوى دلعها او نبرة رجاء منها : ايوه 
مدت ايدها : ممكن خمس دقايق من وقتك ...
مسفر: ايوه تفضلي 
وهو يطنش ايدها

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لوجين: ممكن ايدك 
مسفر تكتف : تفضلي قولي اسمعك 
لو جين حست بجيبة امل كبيره مايبغى يمسكها ا...حست بالاانه حتى يتكلم معها ..الا من بعيد لبعيد بعد ماكانوا يطلعون الجبل ماسكين ايد بعض ويدخلوا الكافي بايد بعض 
مسفر حس بسكوتها رفع عينه عندها (( يالله اشتقتلك .. اشتقت لعيونك الوساع ولفمك المفتوح دايما ولاانفك المرفوع ..اشتقت لربكتك ولمزاجيتك ... يوه يالوجين الله ياخذ ابوك لعبتي فيني ..))
لوجين تنرفز منه : بنتكلم هنا ..؟؟
مسفر قرب منها بهدوء ..خافت وش بيسوي بيضربها 
مسفر غار ... جسمها واضح من العبايه المفتوحه ..... والغطى اللي مرمي على كتفها باهمال ...وشعرها الاحمر الصارخ تاركته مفتوح 
والا شعوري منه وقف قبالها ... وحس بمشاعر غريبه مافي مره بحياته حسها وهو يقرب من وحده 
لوجين حالها اللعن من حاله رجلها ماتحملت تشيلها ..
مسفر بعصبيه : انتي بالسعوديه ...؟؟ مو ببريطانيا ..؟؟
لوجين خافت: وا
سكتت لان ايده انمدت على كتفها ورفع الغطى منه وحطه على راسها ولفه يحجبها ..
مسفر من بين اسنانه : هذا مايطلع حرام 
لوجين مستغربه هو من اول ماشافها تكشف يعني لانها بالسعوديه صار حرام 
مسفر لم عبايتها وصار يسكرها بالطقطق ..
مسفر وواضح من صوته انه ضاغط على اعصابه : وهذا الجسم حرام يطلع 
لوجين وقفت مصدومه ..وهو وجالس عند رجلها يسكر الطقاطق الاخيره 
نزلت لعنده تحت 
مسفر: لا هاللحين بينف...
سكت لان عيون لوجين فضحتها بالمره وكان واضح فيها الحب: مسفر 
مسفر(( يابيه امري تدللي يابعد كل رفت عين)) : نعم 
لوجين : لا انت ماتنزل تحت .. مسفر (مسكت ايده ووقفته معها ) تعال معي ..
مسفر وحس ان العمال يناظرونه باستغراب واكيد بيوصل ابوه وعمه واخوه الخبر : انتي اللي تعالي معي 
ومشى لحقته من غير لاتساله ... طلعوا من المحل وكان جوهر ينتظرها عند الباب 
مسفر: تعالي معي بسيارتي 
لوجين واللي حاطه يدينها الثنتين على احجابها كانها تحافظ على لمسات مسفر لاتضيع مع الهواء ...
مسفر ركب سيارته وهي واقفه عند الباب تنتظره يفتح لها 
مسفر: لاتخافين اركبي بوديك مطعم هادي 
لوجين فتحت الباب ودخلت من غير لايفتح لها احد حست بالحريه احساس حلو ..دخلت وهي تناظر كل شي بالسياره تبغى تحفظه 
بعد ربع ساعه من الصمت ومسفر مرتبك يدور مطعم 
مسفر : يالوجين حنا بالسعوديه وانا ماقدر اجلس معك لوحدنا في ال
قاطعتته بتهور : انا خلاص قررت اتحجب اذا كان هذا يرضيك 
مسفر لف عليها : انا وش دخلني عمري مارضيت المهم انتي محد يشوفك .. انت مسلمه مفروض من غي
لوجين لفت وجهه بسرعه رهيبه للجهه الثانيه .... انتبه فيها مسفر سكت خلاها على راحتها مستغرب ردت فعلها ...
سرحت تناظر النافذه مجرد ماصارت معه بمكان واحد .. بمكان بعيد عن الناس .. وكلامهم الكثير اللي من وصلت لسعوديه مارحموها ..حست بالامان 
وقفوا عند مطعم هادي ومايدققون فيه كثير الهيئه 
لوجين جالسه تنتظره يفتح لها نزل مسفر ووقف ينتظرها تطلع .... دق النافذه اشرت له افتح لي فكر ان الباب مقفول حاول يفتحه انفتح بسرعه ..
مسفر: مفتوح 
لوجين: ايوه ... لكن مفروض تفتح لي 
مسفر تذكر هي بنت مين ..؟: مو انا اللي افتح لمراءه 
حست لوجين انهم بيتهاوشون سكتت .. 
بعد ماجلسوا وطلبوا لهم شي ياكلونه ... 
جلسوا ساكتين قطع سكوتهم 
مسفر اللي يدور اي شي يتكلم فيه: اخبارك 
لوجين ابتسمت : كويسه وانت ..؟
مسفر: انا تمام وماعلي قصور 
لوجين:امممممممم 
سكتوا ...
مسفر : سمعت انك ناويه تسكنين على طول بالسعوديه 
لوجين( اه يامسفر لوتدري كيف بريطانيا بدونك : لا بس اتسلى نص سنه وبعدها بروح لشركة بابي 
مسفر بخيبة امل: يعني بترجعي لبريطانيا 
لوجين : افكورس 
رجعوا يسكتون ...مسفر مل من هالحاله 
مسفر: تدرين ان اختي شافتك
لوجين ابتسمت ابتسامه تذبح: ايوه عرفتها رنا صح ..؟ انت احلى 
مسفر:هههههههه حرام ليك رنون حلوه 
لوجين باصرار : ايوه حلوه لاكن انت احلى 
مسفر ( يابعدي والله انت الحلوه ) : عيونك الحلوه 
لوجين ارتبكت من كلمته ناظر الستاره اللي فاصلتهم عن باقي المطعم
وقالت بطفوله وهي تفكر : ليه يحطوا ستاره 
مسفر: علشان مايشوفنا احد 
لوجين: وهم وشدراهم انك مو اخوي او زوجي مثلا 
مسفر( ياحلو زوجي من لسانك ) : لاننا مانتشابه ههههههههه
لوجين: هههههههههههه 
مسفر: لا جد لان محد يرضى ان رجال غريب يشوف اخته او بنته 
لوجين: بس انا بابي لما شافني بدون غطاء ماقال شي ..بس انتم متخلفين 
مسفر رفع حواجبه ومال بالكرسي : متخلفين ..؟؟
لوجين: سوري على الكلمه اقصد متشددين 
مسفر: انتي لو انك رجا رضيتي تتزوجي وحده اللكل شايفها ..؟
لوجين: عادي 
مسفر حس انها مستحيل تفهم 
لوجين: حتى احمد وتركي ماعندهم مشكله 
مسفر: من تركي..؟
لوجين: اخ احمد .. 
مسفر: لان امهم كويتيه متعودين على الكشف اما حنا بالسعوديه نطبق الدين وهو حرام 
لوجين: لا مو لهذي الدرجه حرام 
مسفر اول مره يكتشف طريقة تفكير لوجين وستغرب من جهلها باشياء دينيه كثير 
مسفر: صحيح اني مو ملتزم لكن الحمدلله اعرف بامور الدين ومارضى لاي وحده تخصني تطلع وجهه او جسمها 
لوجين انبسطت لما غطاها كانت شي يخصه : ليه تخاف الله 
مسفر: اكيد اخاف ربي وفي شي ثاني ... لوجين بسالك سوال..؟
لوجين وهي مبسوطه انه يسولف معها بحريه : تفضل 
مسفر: هاللحين لو جابولك شوكلاته مفتوحه وشوكلاته مسكره من تختاري 
لوجين بسرعه : المسكره طبعا و
سكتت تفكر بالمغزى وراء سواله : اها فهمت هاللحين..؟ انت تصد ان العباءيه تحفظ المراءه و ان السعوديين اذا بيتزوجوا يختاروا الشوكلاته المسكره 
مسفر: هههههههههه عليك نور 
لوجين : والريم تتغطى 
مسفر استغرب وش دخل الريم : اكيد حتى عبايتها على الراس 
لوجين نقهرت علشان كذا يحبها : وانت تببغاها لانها تتغطى 
مسفر وهو يشوف تفكيرها اللي واضحه على وجهها وغيرتها بعيونها ونبرة صوتها : يعني سبب من الاسباب 
لوجين صارت تهز رجلها وقالت بحقد: انا شفتها 
مسفر: الريم 
لوجين : ايوه (كانت تبغى تقول: شينه ومافيها حلى واكره انسانه شفتها بحياتي وبودي اقتلها وانت حرام فيها)
مسفر وعاجبته الغيره: وش رايك فيها..؟؟
لوجين من وراء اسنانها : ماتخيلها زوجتك 
مسفر وهو حاب يلعب بعصابه : ليه ..؟ مو حلوه 
لوجين : يعني مافيها شي مميز عاديه .. انت مااحسك تركب لها 
مسفر: افا ليه ..؟
لوجين خنقتها العبره وصوتها صار فيه بحه : لان ..( راح صوتها) احم احم ..لان مادري كذا
(كانت تبغى تقول ..لاني احبك ولانك لي انا وبس ) 
مسفر عدل جلسته وقرب وجهه من وجهها: لا تدرين قولي لاتستحين ..؟
لوجين قلبها صار يدق بسرعه : لان .. لاني .... هو ... ( ارتبكت وتخربطت )لان 
( بلعت ريقها وقالت بسرعه ) لانها ماتستاهلك ...
مسفر عصب يمكن الدم خلاه يثور .. رجع لورى وتكتف : ماتستاهلني ... اجل مين اللي يستاهلني اذا كانت بنت عمي ماتستاهلني 
قال بنت عمي يثبت لها انها بنت عمه قبل لاتصير زوجته 
لوجين حست بعصبيته انقهرت يحب الريم وهي مستعده تموت علشانه : انت قلتيلي رايي وانا حكيت 
توتر الجو بينهم ..
مسفر: وانا اسالك من وين كونتي احساسك الخطير ..؟
لوجين خافت من نبرة صوته ماتحب تسمعه زعلان منها ..او يكلمها كذا : انا قلتلك مجرد حساس والا الاحساس تحاسبون عليه هنا بعد 
مسفر: نحاسب عليه ..كان السعوديه مو عاجبتك 
لوجين بتهور تبغى تحكي عن احساسه وهي ببلاد الخير: ايوه احس اني مخنوقه هنا ..كل شي ممنوع كل شي عيب ..حتى الحلال تحرمونه لانه مخالف العرف والعادات مع ان السنه والقران محللينه .. ماحد عنده لباقه في الكلام , عندكم همجيه في النظرات في الرد .. السلام ماتردونه اذا ماعجبكم الشخص مع ان السلام واججب حتى على الكافر ... اذا احد غلط او سوى شي جهل منه مارحمتوه ... عندكم اليتيم واللي ماوراه ظهر مثل الشي النجس في الارض ..
مسقر حس انها قنبله وانفجرت ظل يناظرها وهي تتكلم وتفضفض اللي بقلبها ...
لوجين تكمل ماصدقت ان مسفر قدامها وتقدر تحكي له اللي تبغى : اول مايسمعون بنت الاسر يبتسمون ويسلمون بعدها تتحول نظراتهم لاحتقار ... وكانهم شافوا رقاصه او مومس .. اكره الحريم هنا .. 
مسفر: كل هذا بكم يوم سكنتي هنا 
لوجين انتبهت لنفسها وللكلام اللي قالته وتفشلت : ههههههههه عورت راسك وين العشاء كانه تاخر 
مسفر: لا ماتاخر على ماينضج 
دق جوال مسفر ...
نغمة 
(( الاماكن كلها مشتاقه لك )) .. رنا يتصل بك
مسفر بهدوء: الو 
..:...............................
مسفر: هلا بالصوت وصاحبته 
لوجين تاكدت انها الريم اشتعلت الغيره بقلبها .. 
....:........................................
مسفر : هههههه الله يلعن شيطانك ... 
...........:.....................
مسفر: انا بالمطعم مع واحد من الربع 
لوجين (انا وواحد من الربع ) انقهرت وهزت رجلينها بعصبيه 
...:...........................
مسفر: ليه وش عندك ..؟
..:...............................
مسفر : لا مالي خلق خلي حد يوصلها 
........:.....................................
مسفر: لاحول .. ياقلبي ليه تتفلسفين 
مسفر حس بغيرتها حب يقهرها 
..:………………..
مسفر: ياحياتي انتي ههههههه
لوجين تاشر له بروح الحمام 
.....:...................
مسفر مانتبه لان رنا تقوله يوصل الريم للبيت وهو ماله خلق 
لوجين عصبت اكثر وقامت طلعت 
مسفر : وين 
لوجين بصوت انثوي عالي علشان تسمعه اريم كانت تبغى تثبت لها ان هي معه هاللحين: لتواليت 
مسفر هز راسه اوكيه 
طلعت معصبه 
......:..............................
مسفر: اي حريم تتوهمين هذا سعود وتركي يستهبلون 
..:........................
مسفر: اقول انتي الكلام معك ضايع باي وبنت عمك تروح بالسواق بلا دلع 
....:...................
مسفر: لايكثر بس ..مع السلامه 
لوجين واقفه بالحمام تناظر المرايه و دموعها تنزل تمسحهم حست انها منهاره .. وماتقدر تجلس معه .. خذت شنطتها ودقت على جوهر ورجعت للبيت 
مسفر مل وهو ينتظر خاف ان صار لها شي راح لعند الحمام واعصابه متوتره يدق على جوالها ماترد … خاف وماعرف كيف يتصرف 
كلم اللي بالمطعم قاله واحد ان في وحده شعرها احمر وكانت تبكي 
مسفر : جد اني حمار ضيعتها من ايدي 
لوجين تناظر جوالها "ملكي انا يتصل بك" صارت تشهق ببكيها … جوهر رجال طيب وحبوب ويعز لوجين لان اخلاقها معه حلوه .. 
جوهر: طال عمرك سلامات وشفيك 
لوجين ماردت عليه كملت بكي لحد ماوصلت البيت …بعد ماهدت رمت نفسها على السرير تفكر ان اللي سوته غلط اكيد بين انها تحبه غبيه هاللحين وش بتقوله … "يعني انا بشوفه مره ثانيه مايستاهل واحد مثله اشغال بالي فيه " طبعا كل هذا من ورى قلبها 
*********
دخل مسفر للبيت معصب بعد مالفلف بالسياره … ندمان على تصرفه الغبي معها وواضح انها زعلت وقفلت جوالها تمنى ان الريم تطلع من حياته مره وحد 
رنا كانت ترقص بالصاله على اغنيه ( يالللي تاصر تنوره تلحقها عيون الشباب هي بحاله مغروره يالبالى الكعب العالي لا لي لالي لاليييييييييي)
تذكر لوجين وهي لابسه قصير وتبتسم .. كانت اغنية المشهوره فيها لوجين عند العرب بالكلاس

----------


## جنون الذكريات

الفصل الواحد والعشرين 




اليوم الثاني الساعه 8 الصباح 
نواره تصارخ باخر الدرج :يله يبه الطياره بتفوتنا 
بو نواره من اعلى الدرج : غيرت رايي روحي لوحدك
نواره : يلعن بو الدلاخه توك تحكي يابو الشباب 
بو نواره : روحي قبل لاغير رايي واجلسك هنا
نواره بعربجتها: اوكيه براحتك انت الخسران جد ماياخذ الواحد على سكاره 
بو نواره: نووووووووووووووووووير سمعتك 
نوار : امزح امزح .. اسمع لاتدق علي الا اذ عندك شي ضروري 
بو نواره : ماعندي رقمك ارسليه رساله 
نواره:ههههههههه الحمدلله والشكر ماعندي رقمك كيف برسلك رقمي رساله كمل مزاج ياشيخ الشباب 
بو نواره: اهم شي في ثلج بالفريز 
طنشته واخذت شنطتها وتلثمت وطلعت ..
نواره وهي تركب السياره : الحمدلله والشكر واحد سكير ووحده بايع نفسها هذولا اهل .. وينك ياصفواء انتي ومروي ... 
***************
على طاولة الفطور 
نوره : كم يوم وانا بلحقكم للبنان 
الجوري بطفش : براحتك متى ماحبيتي تعالي ..
نوره: انا عندي حجز معكم وودي اروح بس عمك معي
نوره زوجت عمها صغيره مافي فرق بينهم الا 4 سنوات ... تزوجت عمهم وهي صغيره مره وعيالها ابرهم 1 متوسط ...علشان كذا تغار من الجوري وتحاول تقدها 
الجوري : معه حق عيالك عندهم مدارس انتظري لبع بكره الاربعاء وتعالي 
نوره: هاللحين تاكدت انك انتي اللي ضاحكه على عمك 
الجوري: انتي كلامك كثير انا بروج امر على البندري احسن لي . .. من وجهك 
نوره: انتي اخرتك بيصير لك شي على هذا الغرور 
الجوري طلعت لسياره لان الشنط من نص ساعه حملوهم الخدم لبره...
********************
البندري تستشور شعرها ..دخلت نواره 
نواره بابتسامه : صباح الخير 
البندري:هلا والله ... هلا بالنور كله ... صباح النور 
نواره :وش عندها الرايقه ..؟
البندري: في احد يصبح على هالوجه ومايروق 
نواره: تسلمين ... وش عندك اخلصي اكيد تبغي شي 
البندري:هههههه كل شي عندك مادي 
نواره بفضول : وين امك ماشفتها 
البندري: ها ماسمع لا
نواره: طفي هذا وتسمعين 
بعد مااطفت الاستشوار: ها شتقولين 
نواره بفضول : وين امك ماشفتها 
عصبت : يالله صباح خير
نواره: اوكيه خلاص خلاص وين الجور اتوقعتها تجي لهنا قبلي 
البندري: مادري تاخرت 
نواره: خليني اكلمها 
البندري: لا توني مسكره منها تقول بتفطر وبتجي ..
رفعت تلفون البيت : كنهم اذا جئت الجوري خليها تطلع على طول فوق 
كنهم : اوكيه 
******************
الجوري وهي بتركب السياره شافت سيارة بدر واقفه بنفس المكان .... وصلت معها مشت لعنده موصله معها ودق االنافذه بعصبيه ..
بدر استغرب وشفيها جايه يمكن طاح للي براسها او ببترجاه يتركها ..فتح النافذه مبتسم : هلا 
الجوري عرفته نفس الشخص اللي تفلت بوجهه قبل اسبوعين ..
قالت وهي متلثمه : نعم خير صارلك اسبوعين مسنتر وراي وعند بيتنا نعم .. وشتبغى 
بدر ابتسم بخبث: ممكن اتعرف 
الجوري تقلد كلامه :هههه ممكن اتعرف .. اخلص وش تبغى ..؟
بدر فصخ نظارته وتكلم بجد: مو انا اللي وحده مثلك تتفل بوجهي 
الجوري ابتسمت : اها وبعدين ..؟؟
ابتسم بدر : ولا ابلين 
طلع صوره من درج اسياره .. رفعها بوجهها : تفضلي ياقلبي 
مسكت الصوره تشوف اخرتها معاه يمكن تخلص الموضوع هاللحين لكن .. فجاءه اختفت ابتسامتها المستهزاءه وصارت ايدها ترتجف ..
كانت صوره لها بنفس الفستان اللي بحفلة مروه اخت نواره بس في واحد جالس جنبها بالكرسي وحط ايده على كتفها ..
الجوري خافت : ومن وين لك صورتي..؟؟ ومن هذا .؟
بدر: انا جبت رقمك واعرف مكان بيتك ... وعندي لك صور وعندي تسجيل فديو واقدر اسوي اكثر من كذا 
الجوري ماستوعبت شي: كيف ..؟؟ وليه ..؟؟وش لك فيني ...؟؟
بدر : انا قتلك بدر واللي يتفلف بوجهي بدفعه الثمن ..اذا مادفعتك الثمن يالجوري ماكون ولد بو بدر 
الجوري: بدر ..؟؟
الجوري كل حواس التفكير تعطلت ماهي قادره تفكر او تجمع 
بدر : هذي الصوره ولاشي قدام الصور اللي معي 
الجوري استوعبت وماقدرت تتكلم لسانها انشل
بدر:والله ارد لك تفلتك بكف ... اسمعي انا حطيتك ببالي ولد امه وابوه اللي يوقفني عن اللي افكر فيه 
وحرك شفايفه بكلمات بطيئه : والله.... لاخليك ..... تبوسي ..... رجلي 
الجوري استجمعت قوتها ..مع انها خايف موت بس بينت العكس وكلمته بنفس طريقته : اعلى ...مابخيلك ..... اركبه 
بدر: اوكيه بس زوجة عمك من يفهمها انك بسه مغمضه
الجوري فتحت عينها لاخر حد مفجوعه 
بدر بهدوء ورومنسيه: لا يابيبي لاتستغربين انا اعرف عنك كل شي.. ( بجديه وقسوه ) اسمعي اذا كلمتك باي وقت اكون طفشان فيه تردي واذ قتلك تعالي للمكان اللي ابغاه تجي 
الجوري مصدومه ودموعها تنزل على خدها وبصوت مرتجف حولت تخليه قوي بس خانها صوتها : تحلم 
بدر وانبسط انها تبكي وحس انه قرب يوصل لمراده : اسمعيني يابنت المرخ صورك وتصوير لك عندي ........... مكالمه وحد لعمامك يذببحونك داري ان امك بريطانيا بس انتي عايشه بالسعوديه مو ببريطانيا..
الجوري : السافل 
بدر: لا وش قلنا احترمي نفسك واسمعي الكلام علشان مازعل عليك وانشر صورك
الجوري ركضت بسرعه لسياره تبكي 
بدر:ههههههههههههههههه ... مابعد شفتي شي 
الجوري: صندار على بيت البندري بسرعه ..
الجوري تدق جرس بيت البندري وتوقعت ان كنهم الخدامه بتفتح لها لان مافي حد احي بهذا الوقت الا هي 
ام البندري وهي تنزل من الدرج : ارجعي كهنم انا بفتح 
كهنم الخدامه : هذا اكيد جور 
ام البندري : انتظري لاتنادي البندري 
كهنم: اوكيه ماما 
ام البندري افتحت الباب شافت بنت شكلها اجنبي وعيونها حمراء واضح انها تبكي 
الجوري نست ان ام البندري رجعت : السلام عليكم 
ام البندري حن قلبها على البنت شكلها يكسر الخاطر : وعليكم السلام ..
الجوري: سوري شكلي غلطانه .. مو هذا بيت البندري مشعل البرد 
ام البندري بتسمت : ايوه يمه وصلتي خير .. شكلك ماعرفتيني انا ام البندري 
الجوري عجبتها كلمة يمه اللي كلها حنان من ام البندري: هلا والله هلا خالتي ..انا الجوري صديقة البندري من الابتدائيه ...
ام البندري: تفضلي 
بعد مادخلوا: هلا والله هلا ببنيتي
الجوري: هلا فيك وشخبارك ..؟
ام البندري: الحمدلله تمام وانتي وش اخبارك 
الجوري:انا تمام 
ام البندري: وش اخبار امك 
الجوري بكذب : امي عطتك عمرها من زمان 
كانت تحس انها يتيمه من غير ام لو عندها ام مثل البندري كان هاللحين الت لها مشلتها وهي تصرفت 
ام البندري: الله يرحمها .. يمه البندري فوق تتجهز لسفر ومعها وحده من صديقتها 
الجوري: صديقاتها... مين ..؟؟
ام البندري: والله مادري سمعت صوت بنت غريبه من عند غرفتها 
الجوري انقهرت من البندري امها ماهي قادره تدخل غرفتها وامها عسل كذا : مشكوره خالتي 
ام البندري بخوف ولهفه: ماأوصيك يالجوري على البندري حطيها بعيونك وانتبهي عليها تراها غاليه واذا شفتيها بتغلط او وسوس عليها الشيطان أمنعيها .. تكفين هذي مثل اختك ..ومريم حكت لي عن غلاتك عندها..
الجوري: امري ياخالتي ماطالبتي ..البندري بعيوني .. هي اكثر من اخت ومعله ياخاله استحمليها شوي ترى قلبها طيب بس هي زعلانه شوي ..
***************
-: ذوق .. ذوق ماما ذوق 
ذوق فتحت عيونها بكسل .. تسمع صوت امها اكيد انها لحد هاللحين تحلم 
ام ذوق: ذوذو حبيبتي ..حياتي 
ذوق فتحت عيونها مستغربه : ماما .. 
ام ذوق تبتسم : ايوه حبيبتي ماما ... حبيبتي ذوذو اغسلي وجهك وتعالي ابغاك ..
ذوق خافت : خير ماما في شي .. بابا فيها شي
ام ذوق:هههههههه لا مافي شي بس انا ابغاك تجلسي معي قبل لاسافر اسبانبا 
ذوق: اوكيه ماما بتروش وبصلي وبلحقك 
ام ذوق: لاتتاخري 
ذوق: لا مراح اتاخر 
طلعت ام ذوق وذوق مستغربه هذي اول مره تحصي ام ذوق ... ذوق في حياتها ... مستحيل تكون المساله سوالف اكيد في شي اكبر ...
*****************
الجوري: يالخاينات انتم هنا وانا جالسه تحت اهذر مع خالتي 
البندري لفت باهتمام : هي تحت 
الجوري تستهبل : مين..؟
البندري: مو توك تقولين خالتي يعني امي 
الجوري: لا امك وانتي تعرفين امك ياقليلة الخاتمه امك ماهي قادره تدخل غرفتك ..
البندري وحست ان الجوري بتبداء محااضراتها :آف انا جاهزه يله نمشي 
نواره كانت متمدده على السرير تقراء باندماج 
الجوري تاشر للبندري قالت بهمس :وش تسوي 
نواره: مادري ... ياهوه ياعرب 
نواره مندمجه ماحست 
الجوري: نويييييييييييييير 
نواره مكمله ماترد 
البندري: لا البنت فيها شي ..
قفزت لعند نواره وصرخت: نوييييييييييييييير 
نواره: وجع ان شاء الله اسمعك مو انا بالمريخ 
الجوري :ههههههههه وش خامره عليه 
نواره : خامره ..خامره وش هالمصطلحات جلستك مع نوير زوجة عمك خربتك 
الجوري:هههههههههه 
البندري: لاتضيعين السالفه وش هالسكون اللي نازل عليك 
نواره: آحم آحم انا من زمان ساكنه 
البندري:ساكنه اي دور ههههههههه
الجوري:هههههههه 
نواره: بايخه 
الجوري تغير وجهها كانها تذكرت شي : فاتكم بنات ماشفتوا وش صار لي 
نواره بحماس: وش صارلك 
الجوري: بعدين اقولكم بالطياره 
البندري:صحيح .... اكدتي على لوجين ان حنا ثلاث كراسي بجنب بعض 
نواره : ايوه وقالت اذا تبغوا طيارتي الخاصه عادي ...بس انا قلت لا ماحبيت اثقل عليها ... 
الجوري: ههههههههههه حركات تعرف الكرامه 
نواره : ليه وش شايفتني ماحس
الجوري والبندري : هههههههههههه
نواره وحطت المجله بشنتطها : ايوه .. تتريقوا علي انتي معها .. 
*****************</b>

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ذوق نزلت عند امها وجلست ساكتها ماتعرف وش تحكي معها ...ماتعودت عليها 
ام ذوق: كيفك 
ذوق: كويسه .. ماما بغيتي شي 
ام ذوق : ههههههه معك حق انا ما ناديتك الا عندي شي .. والله ماني عارفه كيف اقولك بس انا حبيت اخذ رايك قبل لاقول لابوك 
ذوق: وش تقولين لي 
ام ذوق: ههههههههههه ماعندك صبر طالعه على ابوك 
ذوق بنفاذ صبر: ماما ..
ام ذوق: صاحبتي ام عادل خاطبتك لولدها عادل وش رايك 
ذوق : انا 
ام ذوق: ايوه عادل بسم الله عليه دكتور ومثقف وماعليه كلام .. وامه تحبك من يوم انتي صغيره 
ذوق: انا اتزوج......................... (غير فيصل)................ لا مستحيل
ام ذوق: ليه ياماما انتي كبيره .. وش المستحيل اللي بكبرك عندهم عيال بالمدارس 
ذوق: ماما انا ( سكتت تفكر بغباءها كيف تنتظر فيصل او حتى تعطي نفسها امل ان هذا النذل اللي ملك قلبها ممكن يكون لها بيوم ) 
ام ذوق : اسمعي هذي صورته .. خذي وقتك وفكري انا بكلم ابوك يسال عليه 
ذوق بتردد امسكت الصوره مقبول شكله لو بنت غيرها كان انبسطت فيه دكتور مزيون عايلته معروفه وش تبغى بعد ... 
ذوق: بشوف رد بابا وبعدها ارد عليك 
ام ذوق وقفت: انا طالعه للمطار فكري وردي لي خبر
طلعت 
ذوق جلست تفر (معقوله اتزوج غير فيصل ... اسلم نفسي لواحد وانا قلبي مع واحد ثاني لا مستحيل حتى لو كان يضحك علي انا احبه ... مستحيل اوافق على هذا الدكتور ..)
نادبه مربية ذوق الحبشيه بعد ماسمعت كل اللي صار جلست عند ذوق: ايش فيكي حبيبتي ليه محتاره 
ذوق : مادري مادري يا نادبه ( بكت) ..
بكت حبها لشخص مايستاهل لشخص منحط وسافل 
***************************
لوجين 
كانت جالسه بالنادي تسوي رياضتهاالصبحيه المعتاده .. دق جوالها (بشار يتصل بك)
لوجين خافت هذا شيبغى يكفي المصايب اللي سواها لها وهي بشهر لوحدها ببريطانيا ..
لوجين بقوه مصطنعه: خير 
بشار: شخبارج ياعيوني 
لوجين: انت ماتفهم شكلك ماتادبت ب الضرب اللي جاك 
بشار: ضرب الحبيب مثل اكل الزبيب 
لوجين: والله يابشار اذا مابعدت عن طريقي ماتلوم الا نفسك انا هذي المره قلت لبابا يضرب المره الجايه مايخلصني الا دمك 
بشار: انا ماتهدد والا نسيتي انا ولد مين ..
لوجين: انت ماعندك كرامه ماتفهم قلتلك مابغاك 
بشار: انتي اللي بتفهمين عدل .. على بالج طلعتي من المخدرات بسهوله لان سعيد الجلب قالج .. تفكرين ماقدر اسوي لج شي لا يابابا انا بشار 
لوجين: مره ارعبتني اسمع روح العب على قدك .. مابقى الاانت 
بشار سكت على لوجين فتره لانه كان بالمستشفى بعد ماضرب ناصر وربعه .. لان سعيد قال للوجين وابوها عن محاولات بشار ادمان لوجين المخدرات ..
سبحان الله الله يحب لوجين انقذها من كيده مرتين ..
بشار: اذا ماوريتج من بشار ماكون ولد السفر 
لوجين تقلد لهجته الكويتيه : مش بوزك 
سكرت السماعه وهي متضايقه وخايفه المره الاولى الله سلط لها سعيد هذي المره يمكن يقدر عليها ..
دقت على نواره مشغول وعلى ذوق مشغول وعلى الجوري والبندري مغلق :آف مع وجههم اربعه ولاوحده منهم فيها الخير 
*********************************
ذوق رفعت جوالها ودقت عى نواره : الو
نواره: هلا بهالصوت وصاحبته 
ذوق:ههههههه هلا فيك وش هالازعاج انتي وين ..؟؟
نواره: انا بالمطار مع الجوري والبندري ( وطت صوتها) ومعها المرافق محمد 
ذوق: اوه نسيت رايحين اليوم للبنان صح 
نواره: ايوه وتخيلي المطار كيف زحمه تقولي كل السعوديه مسافرين ... 
ذوق: ههههههههه حتى رائد اخوي معكم 
نواره:اف لاحقنا لاحقنا 
ذوق/ههههههههههههه 
{ في عيون من بعيد تراقب نواره ..... اللي واقفه بعيد عن الجوري البندري واخوهامحمد .. عيون طلال اللي تحاول تنروي بشوفة الغاليه نواره ** 
نواره:تصوري الاخت الجوري فشلتنا ماخذه معها كل العده ... كانها رايحه للحج مو للبنان 
ذوق:ههههههههههه 
نواره: المهم ليه داقه 
ذوق: هههههه يلعن الاسلوب مافي علطول بالوجه ليه داقه 
نواره بغرور : حبيبتي انا هاللحين بزي وراي مشغل مو فاضيه 
ذوق:ههههههههه تكفين يالبزي عندي لك سالفه بمليون ريال بس اذا وصلتي للبنان قلتها لك 
نواره: لا عادي سولفي وخذي راحتك .. الطياره الساعه 9 واذا على الخطوط السعووديه الاقلاع الساعه 4 العصر 
ذوق:ههههههههه الله يقطع شيطانك .. والله بتوحشني سوالفك 
نواره: لاحول بدت الدرامه وش سالفتك اخلصي علي 
ذوق بحزن : انخطبت 
نواره بانفعال : والله جد متى ..هههههههههه وناسه 
ذوق: يالهبله انا اللي نخطبت مو انتي .ههههه
نواره: عادي كلنا واحد اصلا انتي بتجلسين عنده يوم وانا يوم 
ذوق: لا انقلعي ههههههه 
نواره بخبث: من هاللحين بدينا انقلعي مرضى عليه مادري وشو 
ذوق تموت على نواره اذا كانت متضايقه تدق عليها لان اسلوبها ينسي الواحد همومه وشوفتها تسعد القلب :هههههههههههههههه 
نواره: بسرعه انطقي تكلمي خلصينا وراي طياره من ولده.....؟ وش يشتغل...؟ وين شافك ...؟وكم راتبه...؟ وكم وزنه...؟ وكم طوله...؟ وكم مقاس جزمته...؟ 
ذوق تسدحت من الضحك :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نواره: ايوه عرفت ..... من صوتك واضح ان شكله حلو وولد ناس ومقاس رجله 42 صح 
ذوق:ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
نواره: اذا تسنعتي وخلصتي ضحك حاكيني كم مره قلتلك انا بزي 
ذوق:ههههههههههه الله يرجك 
نواره : ابعدي والله انتي ... خلصينا قري 
ذوق:هههههههه ..اسمه عادل 
نواره: وع عادل ليكون مدرس فيزياء
ذوق:هههههههه اي مدرس دكتور ويصير ولد صاحبت ماما 
نواره شرقت بالكوفي : دكتور هههههههههههههههه عز الطلب ...طول الوقت بالمستشفى يعني بيمديني اجي بيتك 
ذوق:هههههههه مالت عليك هذا للي هامك 
نواره: ايوه يابنتي هذا بيت الزوجيه لاول عروس بشلة مانشستر 
ذوق حست بمشاعر مختلفه عجبتها فكرت الزواج والبيت والاستقرار : حياك الله بس مو كل يوم تجي 
نواره: انتي اعرسي بعطين اطردي من البيت .. لاتخافي دايم الدكاتره مقاس جزمتهم 52 وانا مايعجبني الرجالي اللي رجله طويله 
ذوق:هههههههههه 
****************************
طلال وعينه على نواره ( ياحلوها وياحلو ضحكتها كلها على بعضها حلوه ..وحشتيني ووحشتني ابتسامتك يانور حياتي ...احبك يابعدي هلي ..االله يحفظك ويدوم عليك الحصه والابتسامه يارب .. ويجمعنا ببيت واحد )
بدر وفيه النوم : من هذا اللي مع الجوري والبندري
طلال: مادري اكيد اخو البندري لانه جاء بحفل التخرج ببريطانيا 
بدر يتثاوب: وهذا وقت يحطون فيه الرحلات جد ماعندهم سالفه 
طلال ومارفع عينه عن نواره: من تكلم صار لها ساعه 
بدر: مين ..؟؟
طلال: نواره صار لها ساعه تكلم بالجوال وميته ضحك 
بدر: مادري وش عاجبك فيها..هذي البندري احلى 
طلال عصب: مو لازم تعجبك اهم شي عاجبتني انا 
نواره اقل البنات جمال لان جمالها متوسط بس روحها الحلوه تخلي اللكل يناظرها ملكة جمال ..
بدر: الزفته دانا تقولي نواره احلى من الجوري هذي من وين تشوف 
طلال: وهذي دانا على اي اساس توفلك نوارتي 
بدر: ماتعرفها حماره 
*******************************
نواره بعد ماسكرت من ذوق ركضت بسرعه ل الجوري والبندري ومحمد : بنات فائتكم خبر بمليون ريال 
محمد متعود عليهم : وش الخبر 
نواره: هههههههه اترك اللقافه 
البندري ماتكلم محمد من بعد ماضربها : قولي وش عندك 
نواره والابتسامه ماليه الوجه : ذوق بتملك 
البنات يصارخون: وااااااااااااااااو 
محمد: وجع ان شاء الله انتي معها ..اخفضوا اصواتكم حنا بالمطار 
الجوري بصوت واطي : والله متى ..؟ ولمين ..؟ 
البندري: لفيصل 
نواره ارتبكت :لا ... لعادل ولد وحده من صديقات امها دكتور قد الدنيا .. 
محمد حس بشي غامض : من فيصل ..؟
البندري بسرعه : ولد عمها كان يبغاها .. وتوقعنا هو 
محمد انبسط ان اخته عطته وجه ابتسم : يمكن كان كلام بزارين 
الجوري : اكيد .. ياحليلها ذوق بكلمها 
نواره:لا قالت بتكلم لوجين هاللحين 
***************
لوجين :هههههههههه وافقي على البركه
ذوق بضيقه: وفيصل 
لوجين: فيصل ..وش فيه وش عليك منه 
ذوق: لاتستهبلين انت عارفه وش يعنيلي فيصل
لوجين: يبغالك جلسه انتي وين هاللحين
ذوق: بالبيت ..ليه؟
لوجين : اجيلك والا تجيني ..
ذوق: انتي وين؟ 
لوجين: انابالنادي .. بعد ساعتين بروح للبنك 
ذوق: اجل اسمعي .. اسبقيني لصحارى مول في كافي رايق وشرايك نروح له 
لوجين: لا انتي مريني البيت 
ذوق: لا مالي خلق تعالي انتي
لوجين: هاللحين بتروحين لصحارى ومانتي براضيه تجين لي البيت 
ذوق: احس اني مخنوقه من جو البيوت .. ابغى.. ابغى اروح لملاهي 
لوجين:هههههه الساعه 10 الصباح اي ملاهي هذا اللي فاتح 
ذوق: وشرايك تبيعينها ونروح بطيارتك لجنقل لاند بجده ..
لوجين تحمست : اوكيه بس لازم حد منا يداوم بالبنك نواره بلبنان ومعها رائد اخوك وانا لازم
ذوق: اقول بيعيها 
لوجين: اجل استعدي ...... بدق على ناصر ونطيرهههههه
ذوق: وانا بعطي بابا خبر عند نادبه 
****************

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اعزائي المسافرين على رحله رقم 609 الرجاء الاستعداد 
نواره:لللللللوووووووووللللل واخيرا 
الجوري: يله بسرعه ...مابغينا 
البندري:آف شاب راسنا 
وراحوا نواره والجوري .. بقيت البندري مع محمد بالعاده تسلم عليه وتضمه بس هذي المره غير القلوب شايله 
محمد ابتسم : مالي ضمه 
البندري بدلع لفت وجهها عنه : لا 
محمد وهو اللي مربيها مثل بنته : شدعوه رايحه لبلد الذوق والبرستيج ولا تعرفين السلام العدل 
البندري:هههه بسل..
قاطعها صوت رائد: لوسمحت اخوي 
محمد لف مستغرب: نعم 
البندري عرفت انه رائد اخو ذوق خافت انه عرفها انها بدران وجاي يحكي لمحمد 
رائد كانت السماعات على كتفه : نادوا لرحله 609 للبنان 
محمد: ايوه 
رائد: مشكور يالاخو بس اناكنت اسمع بالهاتفون ومانتبهت 
محمد: العفو 
رائد ابتسم لهم وراح 
البندري حست ان بعينه لمعه غريبه مقدرت تفسرها ... 
**************
بالطياره 
نواره:والله انا كلمتها وهي قالت انها اكدت عليهم 
الجوري بعصبيه :لو انها ماكده عليهم.. كان ماصرت انا لوحدي مع هذا الرجال الغريب
البندري:روحي اجلسي وش نسويلك بعد
الجوري:لا استحي بوقف
نواره:هيه وين جالسين باص
البندري : ههههههه 
الجوري : تكفين بنو لاتخليني اروح بادلي معي 
وقفت البندري:اوكيه يالخوافه ماطلبتي 
نواره وهي تغمز للبندري : لو انا منك مارضيت 
الجوري بعد ماجلست : انتي انطمي يالحشاره 
البندري وهي تناظر مقعد الجوري :ههههه معك حق ماترضي 
نواره: حركات بنو روحي اجلسي بجنب هاشايب علشان يذكرك بحوادث وقوع الطيارات 
البندري: وجع ان شاء اللله انطمي .. انتي قومي غيرت رايي
الجوري:ههههههه احلمي 
المضيفه لبنانيه : ازاء بتريدي تفدلي لمعادك
البندري راحت مقهوره 
نواره:ههههههه مسكينه بنو حتى الخدامه طردتها 
الجوري:اي خدامه 
نواره: المضيفه مو المضيفه خدامه على الهواء 
الجوري:هههههههه الله يقطع بليسك 
***********
البندري المسكينه اجلست بجنب الشايب ..بالعكس ماكان يهذر مثل ماتقول نواره كان هادي وحبوب ووجه سمح وطول الوقت عينه على الكراسي اللي وراء يناظر البنت المتنقبه 
البندري(شكل عينه زايقه ههههه)
الشايب اول مره يحكي من اقلاع الطياره: يابنتي 
البندري:هلا والله عمي سم (ماعندها وقت على طول سم ههههههه)
الشايب: بنتي وراء وجنبها رجال غريب وانا خايف عليها وش اسوي 
البندري: لاتخاف اكيد ان هذا الرجال مراح ياكلها وبعدين مو هو لوحدهبالطياره لوغلط عليها اكيد بتناديك تتفاهم معه .زلان مشاء الله واضح على بنتك الاحترام 
الشايب ارتاح شوي من كلامها :انا لازم اتاكد 
قام لبنته .. ذكرها هذا الشايب باخوها محمد نفس خوفه عليها .. طلعت ورقه وجلست ترسماخوها محمد ... هي ذوق فنانات الشله 
*******************
ذوق: ياي ياحلو جده 
لوجين: مستانسه اللي يشوفك حنا بديزني لاند مو بجنقل لاند 
ذوق: ياحبيبتي لعلمك بس هذا بنظري احلى من ديزني لاند 
لوجين بحماس : تكفين هههههه
وهي تناظر الملاهي : يله ياحبيبتي الالعابب قدامك يله نلعب 
ذوق: والله لاستهبل استهبال 
دخلوا الالعاب يستهبلون ويصارخون وكان الجنقل فاضي مافيه ناس كثير يعني واضح انهم هم اللي يسوا قلقل من غير مبرر
*************
نواره جالسه تناظر المجله اللي اخذتها معها وحاطه السماعات على اذنها تسمع لشعبان عبدالرحيم مطربها المفضل (حبطل السجاير وحبدى من جديد ..)
تناظر الموضوع اللي شدها قبل دقايق ..صورة طلال على جنب بزاوية المجله ومقاله بعنوان ( ابن السياسي اصبح تاجر)
نواره(اول مره ادري ان طلال ولد سياسي ..انا غبيه كيف ماركزت انه ولد " حمدان الرمح "والله اني مفهيه )
كان من بين الاسئله 
س:لماذا لم تتبع والدك بالسلك السياسي .؟ 
ج:لاني لااكترث بالامور السياسيه لمما فيها من دبلوماسيه وانا بطبيعتي احب الحسابات والامور التجاريه 
نواره( يالكذاب انت ماتحب الدبلوماسيه انت ضحكت علي وخليتني اصدق انك حبيب وخفيف دم .. وانت من هناك متفق علينا مع خويك فيصل ..)
س:هل تفكر بالزواج والاستقرار.؟
ج: في الحقيقه انا قادر على تحمل المسوليه ولكني انتظر الاستقرار بوظيفتي والجلوس مع عائلتي قبل الخوض بعائله جديده ... والعروس لحمد لله موجوده 
س: هذا يعني بانك خاطب 
ج:هههههههه لا ولكن توجد فتاه معينه ببالي ..
نواره(حركات طلول يحب ويقولها صريحه بالمجله هههههههههه)
س: هل يعني حديثك هذا اننا سنسمع خبر خطبتك غريبا
ج: انا اخر تواصل كان بيننا ببريطانيا فلا اعلم ربما تكون قد تزوجت ..وانا مهما كان سعودي لاومن بالحب بل الزواج ..(ثم ضحك طلال ) يبدو اننا خرجنا عن اطار حديثنا 
نواره( ببريطانيا من يقصد يارا ..لا مستحيل هو مايطيقها مين اجل وحده ماشفتها اكيد)
قطع عليها تفكيرها حركة الجوري لها بيدها 
نواره تصارخ: خير وش تبين 
الجوري تحط ايدها على فمها: اسكتي الله يفضح ليه الصراخ 
نواره انتبهت انها صارخت كالعاده تنفعل ..والناس يناظرونها 
**********
طلال:هههههه لحد هاللحين هبله 
بدر: هههههههههه صوتها واصل للكابتن 
طلال: خساره يليتني جنبها 
بدر: روح وجيب الجوري عندي 
طلال:لا ياشيخ احلف ..
بدر: وشرايك نسويها بالرجعه 
طلال: والله فكره بس انت اللي تتصرف انا ماعرف احد بالخطوط السعوديه 
بدر: بس ماطلبت 
طلال: موقعنا حلو نقدر نشوفهم ..
بدر: قصدك اقدر اشوفها انا ماني قادر اشوف الا راسها من وراء 
طلال: ليه الحسد انا ماشوف الا نصها.. بعدين ياشاطر هذي حبيبتي انا الاولى بشوفتها اما انت يادوب تحطيم 
بدر: اصبر بعد خمس دقايق شوف وش بسوي 
******************
ذوق وهي مندمجه بالرسم باقي لها اشياء بسيطه وتخلص من رسم ملامح محمد شمت ريحة عطر قويه من اللي جلس جنبها (معقوله الشايب راح تطرمن بنته وجاء) رفعت راسها شافت رائد اخ ذوق جالس جنبها طاحت الكراسه من ايدها 
رائد رفعها من الارض وقال وهو يبتسم: مسكين الشايب رحمته خايف على بنته .. 
البندري مرتبكه وهي تاخذ الكراسه (شكله عرفني الله يستر ):شكرا 
رائد: العفو 
رائد يناظرها( وجهها مو غريب علي وين شفتها ايوه كانت واقفه مع هذاك الرجال اللي خبرني عن بدايت الرحله ..لا عيونها شفتها من قبل بس وين وين مادري )
البندري خافت من نظراته ولهت نفسها بتكملت الرسمه 
رائد: شكلك فنانه 
البندري: احلف اذا كنت ناوي تهذر وعلى بالك بعطيك وجه ..فارجع مكانك احسن لك
رائد : بهذر وبسولف ورجعه ماني براجعه 
البندري تاكدت انه عرفها : شف من يعطيك وجه 
رائد: مره ميت عليك .. انا ماسولف مع متزوجات 
البندري:متزوجات.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
رائد: ايوه مو هذا زوجك اللي ترسمينه 
ناظرت البندري الرسمه (ايوه عرفت هاللحين على باله اني كنت اودع زوجي وهاللحين ارسمه ايوه خل اللعب فيه ههههههه)
البندري: تقصد محمد .. انا اكره الشرطه زوجي شرطي وانت عارفه الشرطه مايقدرون يسافرون وانا رايحه لهلي 
رائد المسكين صدقها: انت امك لبنانيه 
البندري ملامحها سعوديه مملوحه واضح ان مافيها عرق لبناني
- بلهجه لبنانيه : اي الماما لبنانيه 
رائد: مو واضح شكلك بدوي 
البندري عصبت : شقصدك يعني بكذب بامي 
رائد: اسمحيلي وجهك بدوي مره 
البندري عصبت اكثر : انتم يالسعودين ماتعرفون شي 
رائد:ههههههههه ليه انتي من وين بعد ابوك من بلجيكا
البندري تفشلت لانه قدر يعرف انها كذابه :تتريق حظرتك قلتلك لاتحكي معي انت اللي رزية الفيس
رائد تخصص مغازل طلع كرت من جيبه:اختي معك رائد اذا حتجتي اي شي هناك انا بالخدمه 
البندري وهي تقطع الكرت: حركاتكم مكشوفه ياخ رائد ..انا متزوجه يعني بذمة واحد فاحترم نفسك احسن لك 
رائد وماكان متوقع ردت فعلها : اوكيه براحتك عرضت عليك خدماتي 
البندري: مشكور ..ماصار لك نص ساعه من جلست ترقم 
رائد:هههههههههههه 
*******************
الجوري كانت مندمجه مع اللي تتابعه بالتلفزين مسلسل اجنبي "فرندز"..مر من جنبها بدر ودز ايدها بقوه 
الجوري وهي تمسك ايدها : اي 
رفعت راسها بتكلم اللي دزها ووقف ..انصدمت لما شافته دقات قلبها زادت حست بخوف مو طبيعي 
ابتسم لها بدر بخبث: سفره سعيده 
وراح ... نواره كانت مشغوله مع المجله 
الجوري :نواره نونو
نواره: ها 
حكت الجوري لنواره كل شي من اول يوم لاخر شي صار بالطياره الا سالفة الصور ماحبت تقولها لان الصوره كانت من زواج اختها مروه 
نواره: وانتي ساكته من هذاك اليوم ليه ماحكيتي 
الجوري: فكرته خرابيط لكن الحين تاكدت انه ملعون 
نواره: غطي وجهك قبل لايجي ويشوف دموعك ويصدق نفسه 
طلع بدر من الحمام ومر عندهم وهو يبتسم للجوري ونواره تناظره مفهيه مادرت انه هو لانه ماتعرف شكله 
الجوري: شفتيه مره مع وجهه
نواره: مين 
الجوري: يالغبيه انتي كيف تفكرين اللي مره هاللحين وابتسم 
نواره: ليكون قصد المزيون اللي لابس برتغالي 
الجوري: ايوه ... وبعدين اي مزيون انتي وجهك 
نواره: وانا اقول شفيه هالمزيون يتبسم اثاريه نفسه بدر ..
الجوري: بدر الزفت 
نواره:والله انه اسم على مسمه بسم الله عليه وشحلاته 
الجوري: انا وين وانتي وين ..؟
نواره حطت ايدها على فمها :ها سكت 
المضيفه اللبنانيه :لوسمحتي حطرتك نواره مشعل
نواره: ايوه 
المضيفه عطتها بوكيه ورد جوري احمر ..وعلبة شوكلاته سويسريه انيقه : تفزلي
الجوري ونواره:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المضيفه: وهيدي الكرت معن 
نواره: من مين
المضيفه : مابعرف 
تركتهم مصدومين ومشت 
الجوري:من مين هذا 
نواره وهي مبسوطه :هههه من الذوق اللي عطاني هذا ههههههه انا خبري ماعرف احد مذوق كلهم همج 
الجوري:حركات شكل احد معجب فيك بالطياره 
نواره:ههههههههه انا كنت عارفه اني قمر 
الجوري بفضول: افتحي البطاقه 
نواره: البطاقه والا الشوكلاته قبل ..
الجوري: ياربيي هذي كيف تفكر ..هاللحين همك بطنك وناسيه الكرت 
نواره وهي تفتح الشكولاته : طيب بس اذوقها 
الجوري بتقطع شعرها من القهر: جيبي انا افتحه 
*************</b>

----------


## حساسه بزياده

قصه خياليه رووووووووووعه
بصراحه من شفتها حبيت أعرف نهايتها >>عجوله
ومن يومها تركت كل شي صار 4أيام أقراهاو أنهيتها
مشكووووووره

----------

